# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  تاريخ الصراع العربي الإسرائيلي ( يوميات مقاتل )- ذهبية حورس

## سيد جعيتم

*تاريخ الصراع العربي الإسرائيلي ( يوميات مقاتل )


الحلقة الأولى
إذا كان الصراع العربي الإسرائيلي بدء عام 1948 إلا أنه ما زال مستمر حتى الآن ويدخل فى هذا الصراع جميع الحروب التي تمت فى منطقتنا العربية بل أنني أعد الوضع المتفجر الحالي فى المنطقة ( إيران – اليمن – الصومال – السودان – أفغانستان – باكستان – الصحراء الغربية . وحتى الفتنة الطائفية فى مصر داخل هذا الصراع .
وقد فكرت من مدة فى كتابة موضوع اسميه يوميات مقاتل إلا أنني كنت أتوقف عن الكتابة فيه كلما هممت بذلك لتشعب الموضوع ومدته الطويلة منذ بدايته عام 1948 وحتى عام 2010 لذا سأمر باختصار على كل الحروب مع التركيز على الحروب التي دار رحاها على جبهتنا المصرية . وقد ظللت متردداً إلى أن شجعني صديقي ابن طيبة وأتمنى أن أكون عند حسن ظنه . وأنتهز الفرصة لأهنئه هو وطاقم إعداد مجلة أبناء مصر ويسعدني أن أشارك فيها .
تلاقي مصالح الغرب والصهاينة :
-	الغرب يخشى من التمدد الإسلامي والعربي تجاه أوربا  وفى الوقت نفسه يريد التخلص من اليهود المكروهين والمنغلقين على أنفسهم والذين يسعون فى الأرض فساداً وليست هذه الفكرة من عندياتى ولكنها ثابتة حتى فى الفكر اليهودي وقد قال  الصهيوني تشفي هيرش كاليشر سنة 1862 في كتابه بعث إسرائيل سنة 1862 أنّ الأمم المسيحية لن تعارض إنشاء وطن لليهود طالما ستتخلص من شعب غريب شاذ، يسبّب لها المشاكل.
وهنا توظفت المصالح فاليهود يسعون لإقامة وطن قومي لهم والغرب يسعى للتخلص منهم  فتلاقت خطوط المؤامرة وتم صهر المصالح فى بوتقة واحدة تحقق للغرب والصهاينة هدفهم فكان مخطط إقامة وطن قومي لليهود فى فلسطين . وبهذا شقوا العالم العربي والإسلامي من القلب. 
بدء تنفيذ المخطط بصدور وعد بلفور فى الثاني من تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 1917 آرثر بلفور صاحب الوعد الذي وعد بما لا يملك لمن لا حق له كان وزير خارجية بريطانية - وكان معروفًا بتأثره بالفكر الصهيوني.
وقد نشرت الصحف البريطانية صباح  8 من نوفمبر ببان بلفور وكان نصه كالأتي :
وزارة الخارجية
 من نوفمبر 1917
عزيزي اللورد "روتشلد"
يسرني جدًّا أن أبلغكم بالنيابة عن حكومة صاحب الجلالة التصريح التالي الذي ينطوي على العطف على أماني اليهود والصهيونية، وقد عرض على الوزارة وأقرّته:
إن حكومة صاحب الجلالة تنظر بعين العطف إلى تأسيس وطن قومي للشعب اليهودي في فلسطين، وستبذل غاية جهدها لتسهيل تحقيق هذه الغاية، على أن يكون مفهومًا بشكل واضح أنه لن يؤتى بعمل من شأنه أن ينتقص الحقوق المدنية والدينية التي تتمتع بها الطوائف غير اليهودية المقيمة الآن في فلسطين، ولا الحقوق أو الوضع السياسي الذي يتمتع به اليهود في البلدان الأخرى.
وسأكون ممتنًا إذا ما أحطتم اتحاد الهيئات الصهيونية علمًا بهذا التصريح.

                                                                                                              المخلص (  آرثر بلفور )
وقد أيدت هذا الوعد دول أوروبا وعلى رأسها فرنسا وإيطاليا وأمريكا .وكانت الوسيلة لتحقيق الوعد أن وكل لبريطانيا بالانتداب على فلسطين وقد تم ذلك فى إبريل 1920 بموافقة المجلس الأعلى لقوات الحلفاء.
ثم وافقت عصبة الأمم المتحدة على مشروع الانتداب في 24 من يوليو و دخل مرحلة التطبيق الرسمي في 29 من سبتمبر 1923.  ولم تلبث الأمم المتحدة المسيطر عليها من الغرب منذ إنشائها وحتى يومنا هذا فأقرت في 29 من نوفمبر  مشروعًا يدعو إلى إقامة دولة يهودية على أرض فلسطين.
ولمن لا يصدقون أن الإسلام كان من ضمن أهداف الغرب ما قاله  اللورد اللنبي فى  إلى القدس(اليوم انتهت الحروب الصليبية )وما قاله  الجنرال الفرنسي غورو دمشق في عام بعد أن وضع قدمه على قبر صلاح الدين الأيوبي (ها نحن قد عدنا ثانية يا صلاح الدين(. وبوجود إسرائيل كشوكة دائمة فى حلوقنا تحققت أهداف الغرب فى السيطرة علينا وعلى جميع ثرواتنا .
ومنذ أن تشكلت دولة إسرائيل عام 1948 قام النزاع بين العرب واليهود على أرض فلسطين وقد تعدى البعض المسمى من النزاع الفلسطيني إلى النزاع فى منطقة الشرق الأوسط وهو النزاع الذي استغل وما زال فى وقف حركة نهضتنا وفى تحويل كل ثرواتنا لهذا الصراع لما للشرق الأوسط  من أهمية إستراتيجية لأن المنطقة  حساسة وهى ملتقى دول وقارات العالم.
 وقد استغلت هذا الصراع الدول العظمى نظرا فأصبحت منطقتنا بالنسبة لهم منطقة تجريبية لكل ما ينتجونه من أسلحة وأدوية وأغذية علاوة على السيطرة على ثرواتنا الطبيعية مثل البترول ويقدر احتياط النفط في الشرق الأوسط ب%66 من احتياط النفط العالمي وكذا السيطرة على المياه العربية  وأخيراً وضع قدم لهذه الدول فى المنطقة عن طريق إقامة قواعد لهم فى دولنا .
وفى أعقاب قيام دولة إسرائيل واعتراض الدول العربية على قرار التقسيم الصادر من الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة في 29 نوفمبر 1947  و الذى نص على قيام دولتين يهودية وعربية أعترض العرب على القرار لأنه  نص على أن يكون لليهود 56% من ارض فلسطين مقابل 43 % للعرب وواحد % لمنطقة القدس مع وضعها تحت إدارة الأمم المتحدة .
وفى منتصف ليل 14 مايو  1948 أعلن المجلس اليهودي الصهيوني قيام دولة إسرائيل وقد اعترفت بقيامها الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية و الاتحاد السوفيتي وحتى الآن لا توجد حدود معلنة لدولة إسرائيل فى انتظار تحقيق الخريطة المعلقة على جدران الكنيست والتي تنص على قيام دولة إسرائيل من النيل إلى  الفرات .
وقد انسحبت الفوات البريطانية فى 15 مايو.تاركة الميدان للعرب واليهود فكانت حرب 1948 بين الجيوش العربية ( مصر – العراق – الأردن – سورية – لبنان )تنفيذاً لقرار الجامعة العربية الصادر في 12 ابريل 1948 ضد ما قيل أنهم ميليشيات يهودية (البلماخ و الإرجون و الهاجاناه و الشتيرن والمتطوعون اليهود) وهى فى الحقيقة كانت جيش مدرب يفوق الجيوش العربية عدداً وعدة وقد ظلت رحى هذه الحرب دائرة من مايو 1948 حتى مارس 1948.
ومع بعضنا لنقارن بين القوات العربية واليهودية فى هذه الحرب 
الدولة التابعة لها القوات	عدد القوات العربية	
القوات المصرية	10,0000	
القوات الأردنية 	4,500 	
القوات العراقية	2,500	
القوات اللبنانية	900	
قوات غير نظامية	3000	
الإجمـــــــالي        	22,776

عدد القوات الإسرائيلية62,000  إضافة إلي قوات الأرجون و قوات البوليس اليهودي و منظمه شتيرن ألإرهابيه

 وقد ظلت الحرب قائمة ولكنها كانت لصالح العدو الإسرائيلي حتى تم التوقيع على اتفاقيات الهدنة الأربع بين 24 فبراير و 20  يوليو 1949.
 في 7 مارس 1949 قبلت إسرائيل عضوا كاملا في الأمم المتحدة* 

إلى اللقاء فى الحلقة المقبلة . اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الحلقة الثانية

العدوان الثلاثى على مصر عام 1956

عبد الناصر فى الأزهر الشريف
أزمة السويس في العام 1956كانت أمتداد لحالة الحرب المعلن بين مصر وإسرائيل منذ اتفاقية الهدنة التي أنهت القتال بينهما للعامين 1948 و1949. وقد أستمرت الاشتباكات العنيفة على الحدود المصرية – الإسرائيلية مما هدد إلى استئناف القتال على نطاق واسع في شهر أغسطس 1955 بل أنها كادت أن تثير مواجهة بين الولايات المتحدة والاتحاد السوفياتي وقد  وفرت مدخلا للولايات المتحدة لأن تحتل مكانة سياسة هامة في منطقة الشرق الأوسط. 
وقد أعتبرت بريطانيا وفرنسا  أن عبد الناصر يمثل تحدياً لمصالحهما كما شعر المسؤولون الفرنسيون بالغضب من الأدلة على مساندة عبد الناصر لنضال الثوار الجزائريين في سبيل الاستقلال عن فرنسا
وقد اندلعت الأزمة السويس في شهر يوليو 1956 بعد تأميم شركة قناة السويس ردا على منع المساعدات الاقتصادية عن مصر. وعلى أثر التأميم  قامت بريطانيا وفرنسا بحشد قواتهما العسكرية في المنطقة ثم حدث تواطأ مع إسرائيل لشن حرب ضد مصر .

والأن لندخل فى الموضوع :

فى28 سبتمبر 1954 حاولت سفينة ترفع العلم الإسرائيلى العبور من قناة السويس من جهة بور سعيد  اسمها (بات جاليم) ، القت  السلطات المصرية القبض  على طاقم السفينة لقتلهم  اثنين من الصيادين .
تقدمت مصر وإسرائيل بشكوى إلى مجلس الأمن، وحققت لجنة الهدنة فى الموضوع وانتهى التحقيق إلى أن السفينة لم تخرق شروط الهدنة،
سعت بريطانيا لدى السلطات المصرية حتى أفرجت عن السفينة وطاقمها وتم الأفراج بعد ثلاثة شهور بعد مصادرة حمولة السفينة . 
كان هدف إسرائيل هو أن تنفذ مصر قرار مجلس الأمن بشأن قرار الأمم المتحدة الصادر عام 1951 برفع القيود المصرية المفروضة على الملاحة الإسرائيلية بقناة السويس وكان هناك هدف أخر أن تتضمن إتفاقية الجلاء بين مصر وبريطانيا بند يسمح لإسرائيل بمرور سفنها عبر قناة السويس ورفضت مصر ولم  تحصل إسرائيل على مرادها، وقد ظل هذا المنع قائماً حتى  تم توقيع  معاهدة السلام  بين مصر وإسرائيل بعد حرب أكتوبر 1973. 
أعلنت بريطانيا أنها لا تثق فى الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر وأنها  تخشى على القناة منه كما أعلنت أن القناة مؤسسة  مؤسسة وممراً ملاحياً دولياً وقد عبر( مستر إيدن) عن أهمية القناة بقوله ( وريد الدورة الدموية للبترول في العالم ). وهذا عزز الأعتقاد لدى رجال الثورة بوجود محاولات لمد امتياز القناة والسيطرة عليها لأهميتها العسكرية إذ كان يعبرها، في ذاك الوقت، 60 ألف جندي بريطاني في طريقهم إلى دول الكومنولث كما أن بريطانيا عززت تواجدها فى المنطقة بإقامة قواعد عسكرية عسكرية في المدن الرئيسية للقناة . ذلك علاوة على ضآلة العائد المالى الذي تحصل عليه مصر والذى لا يزيد عن  5% من أرباح القناة. لا تزيد عن 5% من أرباح القناة.
وقد استشعر الزعيم المصرى جمال عبدالناصر خطورة النفوذ الأجنبي كما أدرك  أن هناك خطط لمد الامتياز وتدويل القناة، فاتخاذ قرار تأميم شركة قناة السويس لتكون شركة مساهمة مصرية قرار تأميم قناة السويس يوم السبت، 21 يوليو  وقد أعلن عبد الناصر قرار التأميم فى ميدان المنشية بالأسكندرية فى 26 يوليو عام 1956وقد أعلن وقتها أن قرار التأميم جاء بناء على قرار البنك الدولي والولايات المتحدة وبريطانيا بسحب تمويلهم لبناء السد العالي،
وفي خلال خطاب الرئيس عبدالناصر، كرر اسم "دي ليسبس" عدة مرات، وكان الاسم هو الكلمة الرمزية "كلمة السر" المتفق عليها مع المجموعة التي نفذت قرار التأميم. وبهذا أنهى ما جاء بإتفاقية الجلاء الموقعة بين مصر وإنجلترا في 19 أكتوبر 1954 والتى ورد بها نص بالمادة الرابعة يسمح للقوات البريطانية إعادة تشغيل قناة السويس كقاعدة عسكرية إذا تعرضت حليفاتها لهجوم مباشر لهجوم مباشر ، وقد تم جلاء أخر جندى عن مصر  يوم 13 يونيو 1956
أدى تأميم القناة  إلى توتر العلاقات بين مصر وبريطانيا وقد هاجم  مستر إيدن رئيس وزراء بريطانيا الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر في خطابه بمجلس اللوردات البريطانى بتاريخ  15 مارس 1956 . 
سعت مصر لتسليح قوتها فعقدت صفقة الأسلحة التشيكية وكذا صفقة مع الأتحاد السوفيتى مما أغضب دول الغرب التى رفضت تسليح الجيش المصرى -,ولم تنسى مصر أن تسليح قواتها لم يكن على المستوى المطلوب مما دفع إسرائيل لإرتكاب  مذبحة قطاع غزة الذى كان تحت الإدارة المصرية  في الثاني من فبراير 1955 وقد ذهب ضحيتها 39 شهيداً و33 جريحاً كما قصفت إسرائيل  في الرابع والخامس من ابريل م عام 1956 مدينة غزة حيث استشهد 56 عربيا وجرح 103 آخرون. وكررت إسرائيل المذبحة فى خان يونس في الثلاثين من مايو 1956 ذهب ضحيتها 20 شهيدا وجرح 20 آخرون .
وقد تنبهت مصر لإمكانية حدوث عدوان بريطانى أكثر الدول تضرراً من تأميم القناة لأنها كانت تملك (45%) من أسهمها تشارك فيه فرنسا رداً على قرار تأميم القناة على الرغم من رفض أمريكا لإستخدام القوة العسكرية وتفضيلها للضغطالأقتصادى .
          بدأت بريطانيا تعمل على  إسقاط جمال عبد الناصر ففرضت العقوبات الاقتصادية على مصر، وامتنعت فرنسا وبريطانيا عن دفع رسوم عبور القناة لمصرثم حظرت بريطانيا تصدير الأسلحة والمعدات إلى مصر، 
وجهت بريطانيا الدعوة إلى ثلاثة وعشرين دولة لحضور مؤتمر بلندن، في 16 أغسطس 1956م. وأعلنت بريطانيا وفرنسا تعبئة الاحتياطي وبدأو فى تحريك   قواتهما وأساطيلهما. 
في 29 يوليو 1956م كتب المندوب السامي البريطاني في مصر سابقا مقالا يطالب فيه: 
1.	احتلال مصر بواسطة إنجلترا وفرنسا وأمريكا.
2.	قطع مياه النيل عن مصر عند أوغندا.
3.	وضع قناة السويس تحت إشراف الأمم المتحدة.
          قررت إنجلترا وفرنسا أن تخوضا حرباً أفضل من أن تُسلّم القناة لمصر فعقد رئيس الوزراء البريطاني أنتوني إيدين  عقد اجتماعاً سرياً في باريس في 24 أكتوبر 1956 حضره ممثلون عن جي موليه رئيس الوزراء الفرنسي، وعن دافيد بن جوريون رئيس وزراء إسرائيل للاتفاق على خطة تتولى فيها إسرائيل مهمة الهجوم على سيناء لإيجاد مبرر لدعوة مصر وإسرائيل لسحب قواتهما بعيداً عن قناة السويس لحماية المجرى الملاحي الدولي من أي تهديد.
قررت مصر إغلاق القناة فى وجه العدوان بإغراق السفينة المصرية المشحونة بالأسمنت ( عكا ) وقد حاول العدو إغراق السفينة فى بحيرة التمساح قبل دخولها لقناة السويس وبالفعل تم قصفها فى غارة جوية إلا أن القاطرة عنتر المصرية قامت بسحبها وحتى مدخل القناة حيث تم إغراقها وأصبحت أكبر عائق مائي في قناة السويس، وتعطلت الملاحة منذ الساعة الثانية عشرة يوم أول نوفمبر 1956ثم أعطيت التعليمات بإغراق جميع الوحدات البحرية في القناة لسد القناة تماماوتم نسف كوبري ( الفردان ) الذي سقط في القناة
كانت خطط الحرب المسماة بالخطة 700 هى المعتمدة لغزو مصر عن طريق الأسكندرية ثم تعديل الخطة وتسميتها  (هاميلكار ثم موسكتير) ليتم الغزو عن طريق بورسعيد وإحتلال مدن ومنطقة القنال ولم يستطيع المعتدين تنفيذ باقى  المخطط الجانبية للتقدم إلى أفسماعيلية والسويس والدفرسوار ثم إلي للقاهرة لإغتيال أو أعتقال جمال عبدالناصر 

بدأ العدوان بمهاجمة القوات الإسرائيلية الحدود المصرية في 29 أكتوبر1956 وإستكمالاً لمخطط المؤامرة انذرت بريطانيا وفرنسا مصر وإسرائيل بوقف القتال ووقوف قواتهما بعيداً عن قناة السويس، و رفضت مصر الإنذار فهاجمت القوات الإنجليزية والفرنسية منطقة القناة لتطويق الجيش المصري وكان الهدف هو حصار الجيش المصرى فى سيناء بين القوات الإسرائيلية والقوات البريطانية والفرنسية وقد تنبه المصريين لهذا الهدف الخبيث فصدرت الأوامر بإنسحاب الجيش المصرى من سيناء فتقدم الجيش الإسرائيلي واحتلها. 
إنزلت القوات البريطانية والفرنسية فى بور سعيد فى 31 أكتوبر 1956كما شنت غارات جويه علي القاهره و الاسكندريه والاسماعيليه و بورسعيد و السويس وقد كانت المقاومة على أشدها للعدوان بالتنسيق بين القوات المسلحة المصرية والفدائيين وأهالى بور سعيد الباسلة .

 - تدخلت الأمم المتحده ونددت بالعدوان الثلاثي علي مصر وطالبت المعتدين بالانسحاب 
- ضغطت الولايات المتحدة على كل من إنجلترا وفرنساللإنسحاب لأنها كانت معارضة لمبدأ استخدام القوة.
-  هدد الاتحاد السوفيتي الدول المعتديه بالتدخل العسكري وضرب لندن وباريس بالسلاح النووي. 
- وقوف الشعوب العربية إلى جانب مصر
وبذلك فشل الاعتداء واضطرت الدول المعتديه سحب قواتها بعد أن وافقت مصر على قرار الأمم المتحدة بوجود قوة طوارئ دولية على الحدود الفاصلة بين مصر وإسرائيل، وفى منطقة شرم الشيخ المطلة على خليج العقبة.
-	وقد انسحبت القوات البريطانية والفرنسية من بور سعيد في 23 ديسمبر 1956م.
-	انسحاب إسرائيل من سيناء وقطاع غزة تم في أوائل عام 1957
-	وضعت قوات طوارئ دولية على الحدود المشتركة بين مصر وإسرائيل. 

والأن إلى ما قاله جمال عبد الناصر فى تصريحاته لمجلة آخر ساعة عن العدوان الثلاثى 5/12/1956 عن المعارك التى تمت فى سيناء عام 1956

خريطة للغزو الإسرائيلى  سيناء
- إن العمليات العسكرية التى بدأت فى سيناء مساء 29 أكتوبر لها مقدمة صغيرة، أحب أن أمر بها قبل أن أدخل إلى الموضوع، مقدمة صغيرة، مقدمة سياسية شهدتها مدينة نيويورك ( مقر الأمم المتحدة ) فى مطلع شهر أكتوبر نفسه الذى شهدت الأيام الأخيرة منه عمليات سيناء. .
- لقد كانت هذه هى الأسباب الحقيقية لاجتماع أطراف المؤامرة الثلاثية فى سيناء، كانت تلك تمهيداً للمقدمة للعمليات العسكرية التى بدأت مساء 29 أكتوبر. 
- منذ اللحظة الأولى التى تلقينا فيها التقارير عن الهجوم الإسرائيلى، أدركنا أننا نواجه هجوماً عسكرياً حقيقياً وليس مجرد حادثة من الحوادث التى كثر تكرارها على الحدود . وكانت الأنباء الأولى عن هذا الهجوم تبين أن اتجاهه كان الطريق الجنوبى مـن سيناء، وهو طريق لم يكن الإسرائيليون يستطيعون منه إلحاق أى خسائر بأفرادنا، هذا إذا كان الأمر مجرد غارة من الغارات التى يشنونها للانتقام؛ ذلك أن كل مراكزنا على الطريق الجنوبى خالية تماماً، ليس فيها إلا نقط حدود لمجرد الإنذار والتبليغ. 
كانت أوضاعنا الدفاعية فى ذلك اليوم كما يلى

- قطاع غزة: كان الحرس الوطنى يتحمل مسئولية الدفاع عنه من غير عتاد ثقيل، مع الطلائع الأولى لجيش فلسطين، فقد كنا ندرك دائماً أنه من الناحية العسكرية البحتة يسهل عزل هذا القطاع عن باقى الجبهة. 

- خط الحدود المصرية ـ الفلسطينية: وكانت هناك ست كتائب من القوات المسلحة النظامية تتولى الدفاع عنه على النحو التالى: 

1 - رفح: ويتولى الدفاع عنها كتيبتان من المشاة بأسلحتهما.

2 - العريش: ويتولى الدفاع عنها كتيبتان من المشاة بأسلحتهما المعاونة، ومعهم دبابات "الشيرمان" الأمريكية، وكذلك كانت العريش مقر منطقة الشئون الإدارية.

3 - أبو عجيلة: ويتولى الدفاع عنها كتيبتان من المشاة بأسلحتهما المعاونة. 

وكانت كل قوة الجيش الضاربة تعسكر غرب القناة، وكان تقديرنا العام للموقف الذى بنى على أساسه توزيع قواتنا فى الجبهة، هو كما يلى: 

- إذا كان هدف إسرائيل هو القيام بحوادث أو غارات؛ فإن اتجاهها يجب أن يكون إما إلى قطاع غزة، وإما إلى مواقعنا المتقدمة على الحدود؛ فهناك يمكن إلحاق خسائر بنا فى الأفراد تخدم الغرض المقصود من القيام بالحوادث والغارات. 

- أما إذا كان هدف إسرائيل هو القيام بهجوم عام على مصر؛ فإن الطريق الذى يجب أن تأخذه قواتهم هو الطريق الجنوبى؛ حتى تستطيع قواتهم القيام بحركة التفاف حول الطريق الأوسط المؤدى إلى أبو عجيلة. وإذن فيجب أن تبقى قواتنا بعيدة إلى الوراء، حتى تكون فى الموقف الذى يسمح لها باختيار الوضع الملائم لها، واختيار مكان المعركة. 

كان هذا هو التقدير العام للموقف، وضع منذ أغسطس سنة 1955، وظل سارياً حتى يوم 29 أكتوبر سنة 1956، يوم بدأت المؤامرة. 

وأترك الآن قواتنا ومواقعنا، وأنتقل إلى قوات العدو ومواقعه، وحين أتكلم الآن عن قوات العدو ومواقعه، فأنا لا أعتمد فى هذا على الاستنتاج ولا على الظن؛ وإنما أفعل ذلك معتمداً على الحقائق المستمدة من وثائق العدو ذاتها. 

لقد أسقطت مدفعية الأردن طائرة "الكولونيل إساف سمحونى" الذى كان مكلفاً بقيادة عمليات سيناء، كانت أوراق الضابط الإسرائيلى بقرب جثته مع حطام الطائرة، ومن هذه الأوراق، وعلى أساس ما فيها، مؤيداً بما رأيناه أمامنا فعلاً من تحركات وعمليات أبنى كلامى. 

- لقد كانت الخطة الإسرائيلية - أو بمعنى أدق دور إسرائيل فى المؤامرة الكبرى - كما يلى :
طبقاً لنصوص الوثائق، وبينها أوامر العمليات الفعلية التى كانت مع جثة "إساف سمحونى": 

1 ـ اللواء رقم 202: ومهمته احتلال منطقة ممر ميتلا، وعملياته لتحقيق هذا الهدف هى:

-  تهبط الكتيبة رقم 890 بالجو عند سدر الحيطان.
-  تتحرك قوات اللواء من الكونتيلا، ثم إلى نحل، ثم إلى سدر الحيطان، ثم تتجه إلى ممر ميتلا. 

2 ـ المجموعة رقم 38 المكونة مما يلى:
 - اللواء السابع المدرع.
 - اللواء الرابع المشاة.
-  اللواء السابع والثلاثون مشاة.
ومهمتها التقدم رأساً إلى الإسماعيلية، بعد احتلال أبو عجيلة. 

3 ـ المجموعة رقم 77 المكونة مما يلى:
-  اللواء السابع والعشرون المدرع.
 - اللواء الأول المشاة.
-  اللواء الحادى عشر مشاة.
 - اللواء الثانى عشر مشاة.
وكانت مهمتها أن تحتل رفح والعريش، وبذلك يتم عزل قطاع غـزة، ثم يتم احتلاله. 

4 ـ اللواء التاسع:
وكانت مهمته أن يتحرك من إيلات إلى شرم الشيخ لاحتلالها. 

[وكان معنى هذه الخطة أن القوات الإسرائيلية تتحرك على الجبهة الأصلية فى ثلاثة محاور

المحور الأول: لواء من المشاة وكتيبة من الهابطين بالباراشوت على ممر ميتلا.
المحور الثانى: لواء مدرع مع لواءين من المشاة على أبو عجيلة ثم الإسماعيلية.
المحور الثالث: لواء مدرع مع ثلاثة ألوية من المشاة على رفح والعريش وغزة. 

ولم تكن لنا مواقع فى مواجهة محور الحركة الإسرائيلى الأول. أما المحور الثانى فلم يكن لنا أمامه إلا كتيبتان فى مواقع أبو عجيلة. وفى المحور الثالث كان لنا كتيبتان من المشاة مع الأسلحة المعاونة فى رفح، وكتيبتان من المشاة، وأرطة دبابات "شيرمان" مع الأسلحة المعاونة فى العريش. 

وبدأت العمليات يوم 29 أكتوبر مع غروب الشمس. وكانت الحوادث تجرى بسرعة مساء 29 أكتوبر؛ تحركت القوات الإسرائيلية من إيلات إلى الكونتيلا إلى تمد من غير مقاومة - بالطبع - لأنه لم تكن لنا قوات فيها؛ حيث أن وضع أى قوات فى هذه المنطقة يعرضها للعزل، وفى نفس الوقت هبطت كتيبة المظلات عند مضيق سدر الحيطان، إنه هجوم عام! 

وتتبعنا أخبار العالم نحاول أن نعرف رد الفعل، خصوصاً فى لندن وباريس، ومن لندن جاء على لسان المتحدث الرسمى لوزارة الخارجية البريطانية، أن الحكومة البريطانية لا تنوى استغلال القتال الذى نشب فجأة فى سيناء لصالحها. 

- وإذن فتوضع خطتنا لمواجهته موضع التنفيذ، وعلى الفور كان هيكل خطتنا هو: 

دفاع على الحدود، وحركة فى الداخل؛ دفاع على الحدود يشغل العدو ويعوق تقدمه، وحركة فى الداخل تتجه إلى مراكز حشد تتحرك منها قواتنا الضاربة لتواجه العدو فى المعركة الفاصلة، فى المكان والزمان اللذين يلائمانها ويحققان لها أوفر عوامل النصر، وكان تقديرنا أن يتم ذلك يوم 5 أو 6 من نوفمبر. 

وهكذا فى نفس الليلة مساء 29 أكتوبر قامت قواتنا بالتحركات التالية: 

 - لواء من المشاة يتحرك إلى ممر ميتلا فى مواجهة سدر الحيطان؛ ليمنع تحرك قوات العدو غرب سدر الحيطان. 

 - كتيبة مشاة تتحرك على الطريق الساحلى إلى العريش لتعزيز دفاعها. 

 - قواتنا الرئيسية الضاربة، مجموعتان كاملتان من المدرعات قوامهما دبابات "ت 34" التشيكية ومدافع "س.ى 100" الروسية، مع قوات المشاة الرئيسية، وكان اتجاه هذه القوة الرئيسية إلى منطقة بير روض سالم التى اختيرت مكاناً للحشد. وقبل منتصف الليل كانت هذه القوة تعبر قناة السويس إلى الشرق، متجهة بأقصى سرعتها إلى المكان المحدد لها. 

وحتى هذا الوقت لم يكن قد حدث قتال بيننا وبين العدو، ولا دارت اشتباكات. وطلع صباح 30 أكتوبر وبدأت الاشتباكات، وكانت مقاتلات سلاح الطيران المصرى طليعة المعركة مع أول ضوء فى الفجر، وكان تركيزها الأول على كتيبة المظلات فى سدر الحيطان، وعلَى اللواء المتقدم لتعزيزها على الطريق الجنوبى. وقد استطاعت هذه المقاتلات فعلاً أن تعوق تقدم هذا اللواء إلى نخل، التى كانت منتصف طريقه إلى تعزيز جنود المظلات. 

أما النشاط الأرضى فى ذلك اليوم فكان كله أو معظمه تحركات على الطريق الأوسط إلى منطقة التجمع فى بير روض سالم. 

وبدأ العدو نشاطه فى الصباح على القسيّمة، وكانت لنا فى القسيمة كتيبة استطلاع تستعمل عربات "الجيب"، وكان عملها الأساسى تأخير تقدم العدو، والانسحاب أمامه لتنضم إلى قواتها الأصلية فى أبو عجيلة، وتستعمل فى انسحابها طريق الأسفلت بين القسيمة وأبو عجيلة. واستطاعت هذه الكتيبة أن تشغل العدو وتضيع عليه النهار بطوله، فلم يتأهب لهجومه على أبو عجيلة إلا عند الليل، ولم تستطيع هجمات الليل ضد أبو عجيلة أن تؤثر فى مقاومتها. 
وأعود الآن فأذكر أن المعركة فى أبو عجيلة كانت تدور بين لواء مدرع إسرائيلى ولواء من المشاة، ضد كتيبتين من المشاة مع أسلحة معاونة. ومع ذلك - أعود فأقول ثانية - لم تستطع هذه القوات المهاجمة أن تتغلب على مقاومة القوات المصرية المدافعة عن أبو عجيلة، التى كان العدو يريد أن يقضى بأسرع ما يمكن على مواقعها الدفاعية، وبهذا يندفع غرباً إلى الإسماعيلية فى عملية سريعة خاطفة، ومن هنا يتبين لماذا حشد العدو ضد هذا الموقع الذى يتكون من كتيبتين من المشاة، لواء مدرع ولواءين من المشاة. 

ولم يضع العدو وقتاً فى سبيل تحقيق غرضه؛ وفى ليلة 30،31 بدأ هجوم ليلى ضد أبو عجيلة، ولم يستطع العدو أن يحقق أى نجاح، وفشل الهجوم. وطلع صباح 31 أكتوبر لينسحب العدو بعيداً عن نيران أبو عجيلة، ولكنه انسحب لينظم نفسه ويبدأ هجوماً نهارياً ضد الموقع، مع تمهيد من طيرانه للهجوم بغارات مستمرة ضد مواقعنا فى أبو عجيلة. واستطاعت قوات أبو عجيلة أن تسقط ثمانى طائرات، وفشل هجوم العدو بعد أن تكبد خسائر كبيرة فى الدبابات؛ أربعين دبابة تركت فى أرض المعركة، بالإضافة إلى خسائره الكبيرة فى الأفراد. 

وانتهى نهار 31 بدون أن يحقق العدو أى نجاح، ولكنه انسحب منهزماً بعد أن تكبد خسائر فادحة. 

-  وكان النشاط على الأرض فى نفس اليوم - فيما عدا هذا الذى ذكرته واستطردت فيه عن أبو عجيلة – هو:

- استمرار حشد القوة الضاربة المدرعة فى منطقة بير روض سالم؛ تمهيداً ليوم المعركة الفاصلة. 

 - تقدم طابور مدرع خفيف عبر الصحراء عن طريق وادى المليز، فانقض من الناحية الأخرى على الفرقة الهابطة بالباراشوت؛ حتى يمنع تعزيزها ويشارك فى إبادتها واحتلال موقعها. 

- وأترك العمليات العسكرية هنا قليلاً إلى العمليات السياسية التى جرت فى نفس اليوم.. يوم 30 أكتوبر. وينبغى هنا أن أقول على الفور: 

- إن الإنذار البريطانى كان مفاجأة لنا، كنا نحسب حساب عمل عدائى ضد مصر من بريطانيا وفرنسا، ولكن كنا نستبعد أن تشترك بريطانيا مع إسرائيل فى هذا العمل. وكان احتمال تدخل الإنجليز فى معركة سيناء بشكل أو بآخر قائماً فى حسابنا، ولكنه لم يكن الاحتمال الغالب، وكانت نسبته - إذا كان لابد أن أستعمل الأرقام - هى خمسون فى المائة فقط، ولما جاء الإنذار ارتفع احتمال التدخل العسكرى البريطانى ضدنا إلى سبعين فى المائة، ولكن - مرة أخرى - لم أكن واثقاً تماماً من أن هذا الاحتمال سهل الوقوع، وكنت أحاول أن أقدر الموقف من الناحية البريطانية، بل وكنت أحاول أن أضع نفسى مكان رئيس وزراء بريطانيا، وأسأل نفسى: إذا كنت مكانه فكيف أتصرف؟ 

- وكان اعتقادى أن أى عملية عسكرية تقدم عليها بريطانيا ضدنا - وخصوصاً ومن باب أولى إذا كانت تقدم عليها متحالفة مع فرنسا وإسرائيل - لن تكون لها نتيجة بالنسبة لبريطانيا إلا كارثة محققة، بصرف النظر عن النتيجة العسكرية البحتة التى يمكن أن يسفر عنها القتال. 

- إن بريطانيا لها مصالح هائلة فى الشرق الأوسط، وحماقة عسكرية من هذا النوع ستقضى على هذه المصالح. وليس معنى هذا أنى كنت أعتقد أن الحديث عن استعمال القوة ضد مصر" تهويش"، وإنما معناه أننى كنت استبعد أن يلجأ مسئول بريطانى إلى مثل هذه الخطوة. وعلى أى حال فلقد ارتفعت نسبة إقدام بريطانيا - كما قلت - على عمل عسكرى ضدنا بعد هذا الإنذار إلى سبعين فى المائة. 

ومع ذلك - أقولها ثانية - ظلت فى تصورى للأمر بقية من شك، كنت أتمثل مصالح بريطانيا فى المنطقة؛ البترول، أنابيب البترول، التجارة، الثقافة، النفوذ السياسى، ثم فى نهاية القائمة قناة السويس.. الشريان الحيوى لبريطانيا، إنها سوف تتعطل دون شك. 

- وفوق هذا فإن العمل العسكرى ضد مصر لن يكون سهلاً كعمل عسكرى، ولقد رفضنا الإنذار البريطانى، وسبعون فى المائة من تصورى أنه مقدمة لعمل عسكرى، ولكن ثلاثين فى المائة من تصورى كانت تتخيله حركة سياسة يراد بها تعقيد عما هو معقد فعلاً. 

- تخيلت أن بريطانيا تريد منا ألا نحشد جميع قواتنا ضد إسرائيل، وبهذا تستطيع إسرائيل أن تحصل على نصر رخيص، فى الوقت الذى نحجز فيه جزءاً من قواتنا لملاقاة بريطانيا. 

- وأعود إلى الموقف العسكرى صباح يوم 31 أكتوبر: كان سلاح الطيران للمرة الثانية هو الطليعة، كانت قاذفات قنابلنا طوال الليل تهطل على مطارات العدو فى إسرائيل، وكانت هناك عشرون غارة على هذه المطارات، وكانت المقاتلات المصرية من طراز "ميج 17" قد فاجأت العدو بظهورها، وأثبتت تفوقها على طائرة "المستير4" الفرنسية التى كان العدو يستعملها ويستعملها معه سلاح الطيران الفرنسى، الذى كان قد دخل المعركة فعلاً بجانب الطيران الإسرائيلى. 

- ولقد تأكدنا من تفوق" الميج17" فوق مطار كبريت المصرى؛ فقد جاءت ثمانى طائرات للعدو تضربه، وتصادف عودة ثلاثة من الطائرات المصرية من هذا الطراز من عملياتها فوق الجبهة، وإذ هى تصل إلى مطارها - مطار كبريت - وطائرات العدو فوقه، وتدخلت الطائرات المصرية الثلاث فى المعركة من غير انتظار، وانقضت على طائرات العدو، واستطاعت كل واحدة منها أن تسقط واحدة من طائرات العدو، بينما لجأت باقى طائراته إلى الهرب. 


طائرة ميج 17 مصرية
- أما النشاط على الأرض فقد كان مازال دائراً حول أبو عجيلة، بدون أن يحقق العدو أغراضه.

- وقبل أن ينتهى اليوم انكشفت حدود المؤامرة، واستبانت خفاياها. 

- فى السابعة مساءً كنت فى بيتى أقابل السفير الإندونيسى، وسمعت صوت صفارات الإنذار، ثم سمعت مباشرة أزيز الطائرات المغيرة، وأدركت على الفور أنها غارة بريطانية، كانت الطائرات المغيرة نفاثة، والطائرات النفاثة الوحيدة فى شرقى البحر الأبيض لا يمكن أن تكون إلا واحدة من نوعين: الـ "اليوشن 28" الذى تملكه مصر، أو "الكانبيرا" البريطانية. 

- وتيقنت على الفور أن بريطانيا تدخلت عسكرياً فى المعركة، وأردت أن أتأكد على أى حال، فتركت السفير الإندونيسى وصعدت إلى سطح المنزل أراقب الغارة، وأسمع صوت الطائرات لأتأكد أنها طائرات بريطانيا. ثم تلقيت بعدها الإعلان البريطانى - الفرنسى عن بدء عمليات حربية ضد مصر. 

- وعلى وهج المصابيح المشتعلة التى كانت الطائرات المغيرة تلقيها على مطار القاهرة الدولى - وكانت الغارة البريطانية الأولى عليه - رأيت المؤامرة كلها، ولم يكن الوهج يكشف منطقة المطار وحدها، وإنما كان هذا الوهج يكشف فى أفكارى منطقة الشرق الأوسط بأسرها. 

- إذن فإن الهجوم الإسرائيلى لم يكن هدفه إلا عودة قواتنا الرئيسية إلى سيناء، ثم إقفالها وقطع الطريق عليها باحتلال منطقة القناة، وبهذا يحقق العدو هدفين: 

الهدف الأول: تحطيم قواتنا العسكرية شرقى القناة تحطيماً تاماً، بعد حرمانها من المساعدة الجوية.

الهدف الثانى: دخول مصر واحتلالها بدون مقاومة منظمة؛ إذ أن مصر ستكون بغير جيش يدافع عنها. 

- وكان واضحاً أن علينا فى هذه اللحظة أن نراجع جميع خططنا. وخرجت من بيتى إلى مبنى القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة، وكان هناك اجتماع كبير استقر رأينا فيه على ضرورة الانسحاب السريع من سيناء، وتوحيد نشاطنا العسكرى كله غرب القناة، كان اجتماعنا قد استغرق ساعتين، بدأ فى الثامنة وانتهى فى العاشرة. 

- وكان أهم جزء فى خططنا أن يتم الانسحاب بسرعة قبل أن يفلت الوقت ويتحقق للعدو ما أراد، تنسحب جميع قواتنا من الحدود إلى منطقة القناة، على أن يتم الانسحاب على ليلتين: ليلة 31 أكتوبر و1 نوفمبر، وليلة 1/2 نوفمبر. 

فى الليلة الأولى: 31 أكتوبر/1 نوفمبر: يتم انسحاب قوات رفح مستخدمة الطريق الشمالى، يتم انسحاب نصف القوات المتجمعة فى منطقة الحشد عند بير روض سالم. 

فى الليلة الثانية: يتم انسحاب القوات الرئيسية فى العريش، القوات الرئيسية فى أبو عجيلة، على أن تترك كل منها جماعات خلفية لتعطيل العدو حتى ظهر 2 نوفمبر. 

- ولم يكن فى إمكاننا أن نقدر لإتمام الانسحاب أقل من هذه المدة، بل لقد كانت معجزة أن يتم الانسحاب فى مثل هذه المدة. وكنا فى سباق مع الساعات، بل مع الثوانى. وكانت تلك الفترة - مساء 31 أكتوبر مع أول نوفمبر- من أخطر الفترات فى تاريخنا. وحين صدرت أوامر الانسحاب إلى قوات رفح، كان العدو قد بدأ الهجوم. كان لابد أن تبدأ قواتنا فى رفح بالانسحاب؛ لأنه كان هناك هجوماً مركزاً عليها. 

- واتصل قائد رفح بقيادته يقول: إنه يستطيع أن يقاوم هجوم العدو ويحتفظ بمواقعه، أما الانسحاب تحت ضغط العدو فسيكون أمراً صعباً للغاية. وتلقى قائد رفح الأوامر بأن عليه الانسحاب قبل أول ضوء، وأن عملية انسحابه متصلة بخطة كبيرة. 

- وفى نفس الوقت الذى كانت رفح تنسحب فيه، كانت القوة الرئيسية المتجمعة فى منطقة الحشد فى بير روض سالم قد أعادت نصف قواتها فى اتجاه الغرب إلى قناة السويس، ومع أن أضواء الصباح أدركت هذه القوة قبل عبور القناة، وبالتالى أدركتها طائرات العدو البريطانى - الفرنسى، وراحت تهاجمها؛ إلا أن انسحابها تم بنجاح، ولكنها تكبدت خسائر معظمها فى العربات نتيجة الهجوم الجوى البريطانى  الفرنسى. 

- ثم عاد العدو إلى تركيز هجومه على أبو عجيلة، التى كان قد فشل مرتين فى الاستيلاء عليها من الأمام، ولكنه الآن غير خططه، وبدأ فى ليلة 31 أكتوبر وأول نوفمبر يهاجمنا مرة ثالثة. وفى هذه المرة كان الهجوم من الأمام والخلف، حرك العدو بعض قواته حول أبو عجيلة وبدأ هجومه من الخلف، بالإضافة إلى الهجوم الأمامى.

- اصطدمت القوات المهاجمة من الخلف بقوة منفصلة قوامها سرية مشاة عند سد الروافعة، واستطاعت هذه السرية أن توقف تقدم العدو، لقد كانت مفاجأة للقوات المهاجمة حولت العدو عن غرضه فاستدار إليها يهاجمها. ولقد تكبدت هذه السرية خسائر كبيرة، ولكنها منعت العدو من تحقيق غرضه، ولم يستطع أن يكمل عمليته الأصلية بالهجوم على أبو عجيلة. 

أما الهجوم الأمامى الذى بدأ فى الساعة الثالثة بعد منتصف الليل، فقد استطاع أن ينجح فى الاستيلاء على جزء من المواقع. ومع ذلك - وبرغم ذلك - ففى أول ضوء يوم الخميس قامت قوات أبو عجيلة بهجوم مضاد، استعادت فيه المواقع من الإسرائيليين، بعد أن تركوا فى أرض المعركة 70 عربة مصفحة نصف جنزير. وأكثر من ذلك، استمرت قوات أبو عجيلة فى التقدم إلى منطقة تجمع العدو، واستطاعت أن تحتل هذه المنطقة. 

- وهكذا فى صباح الخميس 1 نوفمبر - بعد كل هذه العمليات - عاد الموقف كما كان يوم 29 أكتوبر، وزاد عليه أنه كان فى أرض المعركة 40 دبابة إسرائيلية و70 عربة نصف جنزير.

- ووصلت طائرات العدو، وبدأت بضرب الدبابات والعربات التى تركت فى أرض المعركة، حتى لا تقع فى يد قواتنا. وبعد أن انتهت من هذا الواجب بدأت فى ضرب مواقع أبو عجيلة مرة أخرى. وجاء يوم أول نوفمبر، وكان الطيران المصرى هو الطليعة للمرة الثالثة، ففى نفس الوقت الذى كان العدو البريطانى - الفرنسى يغير علينا وعلى مطاراتنا كلها، كانت قاذفات قنابلنا قد قامت بعشرين غارة ثانية على مطارات إسرائيل. وكانت مقاتلات العدو تحاول عرقلة انسحاب قواتنا الرئيسية. 

- أما النشاط الأرضى فقد كان كله مركزاً - مرة أخرى - حول أبو عجيلة، وأُخطر قائد أبو عجيلة بأن عليه أن يحاول الانسحاب بدوره هو الآخر، بعد أن ينتهى دوره فى ستر الانسحاب. ورد قائد أبو عجيلة بأن العدو يحاصر مواقعه من كل ناحية، ولكن مواقعه كلها متماسكة. ومع مجىء الظلام اتصل قائد أبوعجيلة بقيادته يقول: إنه سيأمر بعض قواته أن تتسلل خارجة من مواقعها، حاملة أسلحتها الخفيفة، حتى تنضم إلى قوة العريش وتنسحب معها، إنه سيدمر كل ما لديه من سلاح ثقيل حتى لا يقع فى يد العدو. 

- ونفذ قائد أبو عجيلة ما قاله فعلاً، وأخذت قواته تتسلل فرداً فرداً من خلال مواقع العدو الذى كان يحيط بها من كل ناحية، ولم يبق فى أبوعجيلة غير قوة مؤخرة، كان يتعين عليها أن تقاتل طوال يـوم 2 نوفمبر، ثم تنسحب بالليل، بعد أن تكون عملية الانسحاب الكبيرة كلها قد نفذت فعلاً. 

- أما قوة العريش فقد استطاعت أن تنسحب قبل صباح 2 نوفمبر، رغم تعرضها لغارات جوية مستمرة دمرت عدداً كبيراً من عرباتها. 

- ثم جاء يوم 2 نوفمبر، آخر يوم فى خطة الانسحاب. لم يكن نشاط العدو الجوى الذى أقصده هو العدو الإسرائيلى، وإنما كان العدو فى سيناء فى ذلك اليوم هو العدو البريطانى، الذى راحت طائراته فى هجمات مغيظة محنقة على الانسحاب الذى أفسد المؤامرة، تحاول إلحاق أكبر قدر من الخسائر بالنصف الثانى من القوة الرئيسية العائدة من مركز الحشد فى بير روض سالم. وكانت أكبر خسائرنا فى العربات؛ فقد كانت طلقات المدافع الرشاشة من طائرات العدو تنفذ إليها وتعطل سيرها. 

- أما فى أبوعجيلة فقد كانت قوة حماية المؤخرة مازالت تقاوم، ولم يكن العدو قد كشف بعد تسلل جزء كبير من قوة أبو عجيلة، وقال قائدها: إنه سينقل الجرحى أولاً إلى الغردقة بقوارب تعبر البحر الأحمر عند مدخل خليج السويس، وقال القائد أيضاً: إن انسحاب قواته قد يكون متعذراً، وإنه لهذا يؤْثر الدفاع عن موقعه. 

- وخرجت القوارب تحمل الجرحى فعلاً، وكانت هناك سفينة تدريب صغيرة هى السفينة دمياط، والتقت هذه السفينة الصغيرة بثلاث مدرعات كبيرة من مدرعات الأسطول البريطانى تتقدمها المدرعة "نيوفوندلاند"، وإذ المدرعات الثلاث تركز نيرانها على سفينة التدريب الصغيرة. 

- وهكذا قصد الأسطول البريطانى من البحر إلى شرم الشيخ، بينما تقدم اللواء الإسرائيلى التاسع إلى مهاجمتها من الأرض، وفى الوقت نفسه كان فوقها تركيز كبير بالطيران المعادى خصوصاً من طيران فرنسا. وفى يوم 6 نوفمبر- بعد أسبوع كامل - استطاع العدو احتلال شرم الشيخ. 

- وأعود إلى عملية الانسحاب مرة أخرى، لقد شعرت على الفور ساعة أخطرت أن عملية الانسحاب قد تمت كلها، أن مصر كسبت المعركة حين أحبطت خطة العدو. كانت خطة العدو هى تدمير قواتنا المسلحة كلها تدميراً كاملاً، ومن ثم يصبح من السهل بعدها سحق مصر، وكانت مناورة العدو باستعمال إسرائيل فى مؤامراته أن يستدرج قواتنا المسلحة إلى العراء فى سيناء ليعزلها ويقضى عليها.

- ولو أن قرار الانسحاب كان قد تأخر أربعاً وعشرون ساعة فقط، لكان الأمر كله الآن قد انتهى. 

- ولقد خسرنا خلال عملية الانسحاب.. خسرنا مثلاً ثلاثين دبابة من طراز 34 التشيكى؛ نتيجة للضرب البريطانى من الجو، ولكنى لا أقول إننا خسرنا هذه الدبابات، فإن حسابى يختلف؛ أنا أقول إننا كسبنا 170 دبابة. لقد كان لنا فى منطقة التجميع عند بير روض سالم 200 دبابة، ولو كان الانسحاب تأخر، لكنا خسرناها حتى آخرها، ولهذا فأنا أقول إننا كسبنا 170 دبابة. ولقد كان سهلاً علينا - على أى حال - أن نستعيض عن الثلاثين دبابة التى فقدناها بثلاثين أخرى من نفس الطراز. والأمر كذلك فى العربات المدرعة، لقد خسرنا منها خمسين؛ ولكنى أقول إننا كسبنا مائتين وخمسين؛ فقد كان لنا هناك ثلاثمائة، لو كان الانسحاب تأخر لضاعت كلها. 
- ولقد خسرنا أورطة دبابات "الشيرمان" التى كانت فى العريش؛ لأنها لم تستطع تكملة الانسحاب، ولكنا كسبنا دباباتنا من طراز "ستالين"، ودباباتنا من طراز "سنتوريون"، ودباباتنا من طراز" Amx" ، وهذه كلها هى الأعمدة الضخمة التى تستند عليها قواتنا المدرعة، فقد كسبناها كلها، ذلك أن هذه المدرعات لم تكن قد عبرت القناة إلى الشرق، وكانت - على أى حال - فى طريقها إلى هناك عندما صدر قرار الانسحاب، فلما صدر، وقفت كلها مكانها، ونجت كل واحدة منها. أما ما فقدناه من العربات، فقد عوضناه جميعه من مخازن الجيش البريطانى فى قاعدة القناة. 


- بقى أن كل ما فقدناه لم يكسبه العدو.. الدبابات التى خسرناها لم يلحقها العدو إلا وهى محطمة لا تنفع للقتال. والعتاد الذى وجده العدو فى مواقع أبو عجيلة تم نسفه كله، غير سبعة مدافع من طراز 25 رطلاً، وجدها العدو سليمة وبحالة تسمح له باستخدامها. تبقى العربات - سواء ما كان منها مدرعاً أو ما كان خفيفاً - وقد كان ما خسرناه منها قرب الضفة الشرقية من القناة، عندما اشتد تركيز الضرب من الطائرات على قواتنا المنسحبة عبر القناة. 

- هذه هى كل عمليات سيناء، لم تكن هناك إلا معركة حقيقية واحدة هى معركة أبو عجيلة، وكان القصد منها تغطية عملية الانسحاب كلها. ولقد تمت عملية الانسحاب، أقول وأنا واثق مما أقوله إن هذه العملية تعتبر معجزة فى التحركات فى الظروف التى تمت فيها، فقد كان سلاحنا الجوى قد خرج من المعركة صباح يوم 1 نوفمبر، وكانت قواتنا تنسحب تحت ضغط سلاح الطيران البريطانى والفرنسى والإسرائيلى. 

- أما بالنسبة لموقع أبو عجيلة، فإن العدو لم يستطع التغلب على المقاومة فيه إلا بعد أن كان الموقع قد أدى الغرض من مقاومته، ثم بعد أن كانت القوة الأساسية فى الموقع قد تسللت منه مشياً على الأقدام عبر خطوط العدو، وكان آخر من وصل منهم أمس الأميرالاى سعد متولى قائد قوة أبو عجيلة. 
لقد أثبتت التجربة العملية أن قوات إسرائيل الرئيسية عجزت أمام أبو عجيلة من يوم 30 أكتوبر إلى يوم 2 نوفمبر، ولم تدخل الموقع إلا بعد أن تم انسحاب القوات التى كانت تحتل أبو عجيلة، وعند غروب شمس 2 نوفمبر أعلنت إسرائيل أنها استطاعت الاستيلاء على أبو عجيلة. 


- وهناك سؤال: لماذا لم تقم إسرائيل وحدها بتنفيذ المؤامرة؟ ولماذا اشتركت بريطانيا وفرنسا معها؟ 

- لو كانت إسرائيل تستطيع ذلك وحدها، لكانت بريطانيا وفرنسا تركتا لها وحدها مهمة الحرب ضد مصر، وقدمتا لها كل ما تحتاج إليه من مساعدات، من غير ضجة، ومن غير أن يشعر أحد، وكانت المعركة يومها تبدو أمام العالم وكأنها مصر وإسرائيل، وليست مصر وحدها ضد بريطانيا وفرنسا وإسرائيل. 

- ولقد أعطتنا التجربة الجديدة معلومات عن جيش إسرائيل، أزالت من خيال الكثيرين الأسطورة الخرافية التى حاولت إسرائيل - على مدى السنوات السبع الماضية - أن تبثها فى القلوب وفى العقول؛ إن إسرائيل لم تستطع أن تتقدم أمام قواتنا إلا عندما كانت الأوامر قد صدرت إلى هذه القوات بالانسحاب بعد تدخل بريطانيا وفرنسا، بل إن اللواء 202 الإسرائيلى لم يستطع أن يتصل طوال يوم 30 بكتيبة المظلات التى أسقطت فى "سدر الحيطان"، رغم عدم وجود أية مقاومة أرضية، ولكنه أوقف بفعل الطائرات المصرية التى كبدته خسائر كبيرة، ولم يستطع أن يصل تمد قبل ليل 30 نوفمبر. 

- وكذلك لم تستطع إسرائيل احتلال أى بلدة من البلدان التى احتلتها كغزة ورفح والعريش، إلا يوم 2 نوفمبر، وبعد أن كانت عملية الانسحاب من سيناء كلها قد انتهت وتمت بنجاح، وأعتقد أن الدنيا كلها تعلم أن خطة الانسحاب لم تكن بسبب إسرائيل. 

- بقى أن أقدم دليلاً صغيراً مادياً، هو دفتر عمليات "الكولونيل إساف سمحونى"؛ الذى قاد عمليات سيناء، الذى وجدت أوراقه بجانب جثته، بعد أن أسقطت المدفعية الأردنية طائرته وهو عائد إلى تل أبيب بعد انتهاء العمليات. لقد تمت ترجمة المذكرات العبرية التى خطها "سمحونى" بيده قبل أن يواجه مصرعه؛ لقد كتب عن عمليات الطريق الجنوبى التى قام بها اللواء 202، يقول ما نصه، نقلاً عن العبرية: 

-" اللواء يتقدم إلى تمد ونخل.. اللواء 202 يطلب طائرات لإجلاء الجرحى.
- القوات معرضة لضرب شديد من الجو.
- نشاط العدو مستمر طوال اليوم، ولم نستطع نقل الجرحى". 

- وكذلك كتب "سمحونى" بيده عن عمليات المجموعة 38 التى تولت الهجوم على أبو عجيلة، يقول ما نصه نقلاً عن العبرية

-" اللواء السابع المدرع يتقدم تجاه أبو عجيلة.
- بعد احتلال أبو عجيلة هدفنا سيكون الحسنة.
- اللواء السابع المدرع جنوب أبو عجيلة.
هذه هى ملاحظاتى عن العملية:
1 ـ لم تكن هناك أوامر ثابتة للعمليات.
2 ـ لم يكن هناك أى تنسيق مع الرئيس الأعلى.
3 ـ غرفة العمليات لم تكن تخدم الفروع المختلفة.
4 ـ لم يكن القائد ولا أركان حربه فى القيادة فى بعض الأوقات.
5 ـ لم تكن هناك اتصالات مستمرة مع الوحدات، ولم تكن هناك تقارير من القواد الكبار.
6 ـ الأوامر كانت تصدر من القائد، ولكن فرع العمليات لم يكن يتولى تنسيق النشاط.
7 ـ ضابط فرع العمليات لم يقم بإدارة العمليات.
8 ـ كل الضباط فى فرع العمليات هجروا أعمالهم، ولم تكن لهم مهمة إلا أنهم أصبحوا مجرد ضباط اتصال.
9 ـ غرفة ضابط العمليات الحربية تأخرت فى العمل، ويجب أن تكون ملاصقة لغرفة الحرب.
10ـ لم تكن هناك فائدة جدية من فرع المخابرات.
11ـ جرت محاولة للسيطرة على الوحدات بواسطة جهاز اتصال، نجح ولكنه لم يواصل وعطب.

ملاحظة: لم يكن فى الوحدات أى نوع من أنواع الترفيه". 

هذا هو وصف قائد القوات الإسرائيلية فى سيناء! إن صوته من وراء القبر يتكلم ويروى حقيقة جيش إسرائيل. 

بقيت ملاحظة تبين إلى أى حد نجحت خطة الانسحاب فى إفساد المؤامرة؛ لقد كان هدف المجموعة 38 - طبقاً لأوراق "سمحونى" - أن تصل إلى الإسماعيلية وتلتقى هناك بالقوات الفرنسية - البريطانية، لقد فشل هذا كله، وتبدد كما يتبدد الدخان. لقد كان الله معنا، أنار لنا الطريق، وأعاننا على الأعداء



*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*تفضل  الصديق الأستاذ الدكتور / احمد فنديس بالموافقة على الإشتراك فى الموضوع بأسلوبه المميز وذكرياته الحقيقية عن حروب 1956 بصفته ابن الريس فنديس بطل المقاومة البور سعيدى التى شارك فيها هو شخصياً وكذا فترة حرب النكسة والتهجير عام 1967 ونهاية بحرب اكتوبر 1973 وإذا كنا حتى الأن نأتى بما نكتبه ليكون سرداً توثيقياً إلا أن بطولات المصريين بأسمائهم الحقيقية قادمة فى الحلقات المقبلة وأرجو من السيد مشرف القاعة أن يغير عنوان الموضوع ليكون كالأتى ( تاريخ الصراع العربى الإسرائيلى : د. احمد فنديس / سيد جعيتم مقاتلان من مصر )
والأن أنا فى أنتظار الدكتور احمد فنديس ليضفى الدفء على الموضوع .كما نرحب بكل من استطاع أن يمدنا بالمذيد وأتمنى من الصديق المهندس / عاطف هلال أن يمدنا بذكرياته عن الحروب خاصة عن حرب اكتوبر التى شارك فيها كضابط مهندس .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*شكرا استاذنا الجليل علي*

*يوميات مقاتل*

*و ننتظر البقية مع استاذنا احمد فنديس*

*و استاذنا عاطف هلال*

*تحياتي لابطال العبور*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*إلى أن يهل علينا قلم الدكتور / احمد فنديس فأنا استكمل معكم ما بدأته
سبق أن أوردت خطة الهجوم على مصر عاد 1956 وتلخيصها هو :
1- هجوم الجيش الإسرائيلي على مصر من جهة الشرق عن طريق  صحراء سيناء ويتقدم الجيش الصهيونى نحو القناة بسرعة . 
2- تضطر مصر إلى دفع جيشها عبر صحراء سيناء. 
3- تقوم كل من إنجلترا وفرنسا بإنذار الدولتين المتحاربتين ويحتل جيشيهما مدن القناة من بورسعيد إلي السويس في مدة أقصاها 7 نوفمبر بحجة حماية القناة من العدوان الإسرائيلي. 
4- الهدف من الخطوات السابقة حصار الجيش المصري في صحراء سيناء فيتم تدميره بالكامل. 



الغزو الإسرائيلي لسيناء ضمن العدوان الثلاثي

الجنود الإسرائيلين فى سيناء عام 1956


يوميات القتال

هاجمت الطائرات المصرية  قوات إسرائيل المتقدمة حيث فشل الهجوم الإسرائيلي ثلاث مرات ودفعت مصر بقوات لعبور القناة تتجمع في بير روض سالم وسط صحراء سيناء. 
أغارت الطائرات البريطانية والفرنسية على المدن المصرية " القاهرة والإسكندرية ومدن القناة ". 
قطعت مصر علاقتها مع إنجلترا وفرنسا ، وأعلن الرئيس الراحل / جمال عبد الناصر التعبئة العامة وعين حاكما عسكريا عاما على البلاد . 
أيام المعركة الخميس الأول من نوفمبر عام 1956 
- توجهت سفينة التدريب دمياط إلى شرم الشيخ فتصدت لها قطع الأسطول البريطاني وطلبت منها الاستسلام فرفضت وأخذت تقاوم وكان قبطانها الرائد محمد شاكر حسن إلى أن غرقت في مياه خليج العقبة. 
- وفى ظهر نفس اليوم غادر محطة سكة حديد بورسعيد آخر قطار .
-  أوقف المرور من طريق الشاطئ المتجه لدمياط وأصبح المنفذ الوحيد لمدينة بورسعيد عبر بحيرة المنزلة .
- وكثفت إنجلترا وفرنسا غاراتها الجوية على القاهرة والإسكندرية وعلى قواتنا التي تعبر القناة .
-  هذا اليوم عين المحافظ محمد رياض حاكما عسكريا على بورسعيد . - - بانتهاء هذا اليوم كان الجيش المصري  قد  انسحب من سيناء لتفويت فرصة محاصرته . 
- حاولت الطائرات البريطانية والفرنسية إعاقة انسحاب قواتنا  وقامت  بتحطيم كوبري الفردان .
الجمعة الثاني من نوفمبر عام 1956 
- صدر قرار الأمم المتحدة بوقف إطلاق النار 
-	قامت السلطات المصرية بتوزيع الأسلحة على أبناء بورسعيد وأفراد المقاومة الشعبية حيث تم توزيع 50 ألف بندقية .
-	وكثفت الطائرات البريطانية غاراتها على المدن المصرية وضربت الأهداف المدنية في أبى زعبل وعين شمس وأبو حماد .
-	- في هذا اليوم ألقى الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر خطابه التاريخي بالجامع الأزهر حيث ألهب فيه الشعور بقوله ( سنقاتل ). 
السبت الثالث من نوفمبر عام 1956 
- صدرت أوامر بإغراق خمس سفن عند مدخل القناة لإغلاقها .
- حاولت بعض القطع البحرية إنزال قوات كوماندوز بالسويس لتصل عن طريقها لبورسعيد فتصدت لها زوارق الطوربيد المصرية وأغرقت ثلاث قطع بحرية منها مما أدى إلى انسحاب باقي القطع إلى قاعدتها في عدن ز
 - وفي ذلك الوقت ضربت الطائرات المغيرة طابية السلام انتقاما من إصابة مدافعها لبعض طائراتها وتم نقل مدفعيتها لموقع آخر أمام مبنى محافظة القناة 
الأحد الرابع من نوفمبر عام 1956 
- اقترب الطراد الفرنسي " جان بارت " من المياه الإقليمية المصرية في البحر الأبيض المتوسط فتصدت له زوارق الطوربيد المصرية بقيادة الرائد جلال دسوقي والملازم السوري جول جمال وتم إصابة التوربيد إصابة شطرته لنصفين  فغرق بمن فيه وأعالرت الطائرات الفرنسية على زورق الطوربيد المصري وأغرقته .
-  أغارت الطائرات البريطانية والفرنسية على كوبري الفردان مرة أخرى فدمرته . كما أغارت على مدينة  بور فؤاد. 

الاثنين الخامس من نوفمبر عام 1956 
أغارت الطائرات البريطانية القادمة من القاعدة البريطانية في قبرص والطائرات الفرنسية من فوق حاملات الطائرات الفرنسية على مدينة بورسعيد مستخدمة قنابل النابالم وركزت ضربها على المدينة في منطقة الجميل والجبانة والرسوة وبوفؤاد تمهيدا لاسقاط مظليين بتلك المناطق ولكن المقاومة الشعبية المدعمة من القوات المسلحة قاومت ببسالة منقطعة النظير .
 في السابعة صباحا تم إسقاط كتيبة قوامها 250 ضابطا وجنديا بمنطقة الجميل أبيدت بالكامل بعد أن استخدم الأهالي السلاح الأبيض .. وبدأ الأهإلى يتيقنون ضراوة الأيام القادمة من المعركة فقاموا بتهجير النساء والشيوخ والأطفال إلى دمياط والمطرية عبر بحيرة المنزلة بواسطة اللنشات والمراكب الشراعية فاكتظت محطة اللنش التى كانت موجودة بشارع الأمين بكثير منهم .. وأغارت أسراب الطائرات على تلك المنطقة فغرق كثير من النساء والشيوخ . وقد عاودت القوات المغيرة التحليق فوق سماء بورسعيد وقامت بإسقاط مظلات وهمية تحمل دمى قماش لاكتشاف مناطق تمركز القوات المدافعة عن المنطقة وبعد اكتشاف مواقع تلك القوات المدافعة عن المدينة ضربتها ضربا شديدا فاستشهد عدد كبير من الأهإلى وبعد ذلك تم إسقاط الكتيبة الثالثة مظلات البريطانية التى أطلق عليها الشياطين الحمر والتى هبطت على دفعتين .. الأولى في الساعة الحادية عشر والدفعة الثانية في تمام الساعة الثانية والنصف وذلك في منطقتي الجميل والجبانة وقدرت بنحو 1200 ضابط وجندي وفي نفس الوقت اسقطت كتبية مظلات فرنسية قوامها 600 ضابط وجندى بقيادة النقيب فورمينيه على منطقة الرسوة فاحتلت وابور المياه .. بعد أن تصدت لها القوات المتمركزة بقيادة الملازم أول احتياط محمد أبو عاشور .. كما أسقطت قوات مظلية فرنسية أخرى قوامها 400 ضابط وجندي على مدينة بورفؤاد التى كانت شبه خاليه الا من القوات المدافعة وأبيدت إعداد كبيرة منها كبدت القوات الفرنسية خسائر فادحة لدرجة ان القائد الفرنسي هدد بنسف مدينة بورفؤاد بالكامل اذ لم تكف قوات المقاومة عن التصدي لقواته ، أما في منطقة الجميل فقد اسقطت قوات مظلية قوامها 350 ضابط وجندى ابيدت بالكامل ، وقد باتت المدينة بدون ماء وكهرباء نظرا لضرب وابور النور واحتلال وابور المياه .. وفي منتصف السادسة مساء شب حريق كبير في المناخ حيث كانت مخازن الأخشاب .. كذا اشتعلت النيران في الكبائن الخشبية المملوكة للأهإلى كذا مبنى محافظة القناة وضربت الطائرات مستودعات البترول بالرسوة فاشتعلت النيران من كل جهات المدينة ... وفي هذا اليوم وجهت روسيا انذارها إلى كل من إنجلترا وفرنسا وهددت بأنها ستضربهم بالصواريخ الموجهة ان لم يوقفا عدوانها على مصر. 
عند مطلع الفجر بدأ السلاح الجوي البريطاني والفرنسي في قصف المدينة بطريقة مركزة وبعدها قام الأسطول بقصف المدينة ، فتم تدمير حي المناخ بالكامل وأحرقت ودمرت منازل حي العرب علي امتداد شوارع توفيق وعبادي وعباس فشبت الحرائق وانهارت المباني علي سكانها واختلطت جثث الشهداء بأنقاض المباني – وكان أكبر الشهداء سناً الحاج / حسن مصطفي القاضي الذي استشهد في ذلك اليوم بشارع توفيق أثر تهدم منزله عليه وفي تمام الساعة الحادية عشر صباحاً بدأ إنزال القطع البرمائية لاحتلال الشاطئ حاملة رجال الكوماندوز البحريين وقد ظهر علي معدات تلك الحملة الحرف H نسبة إلي كلمة Hussars أي الفرسان وبعد ذلك تم إنزال الدبابات وذلك تحت ستار سحب الدخان السوداء الكثيفة المتراكمة علي الشاطئ حيث استغل العدو ذلك الدخان في إنزال كتيبة من القوات البحرية الإنجليزية وأورطة دبابات ولم يمكن صد هذا الهجوم الهائل بسبب تدمير بطاريات المدفعية الساحلية كما اقترب الأسطولان البريطاني والفرنسي من رصيف دي ليسبس وانزلت البعابع الدبابات السنتريون الضخمة والمصفحات إلي المدينة من جهة حي الإفرنج عند رصيف الميناء من نقطتين الأولي عند كازينو  بالاس والثانية عند تقاطع شارع السلطان حسين ومحمد محمود وعند النقطة الثانية تخفي رجال المقاومة في زي رجال الإسعاف وأمطروهم بوابل من الرصاص وقام الإنجليز باحتلال جميع عمارات طرح البحر بعد طرد سكانها كما استولوا علي المدارس والفنادق داخل المدينة وقد شوهد اشتراك قطع حلف الأطلنطي في ذلك الهجوم البحري وقد تقدمت قوات المظلات التي هبطت في مطار الجميل علي الساحل والتقت القوتان تتقدمهما الدبابات ورفعت علي أبراجها العلمين المصري والروسي لخديعة الشعب البورسعيدي فالتف حولها المواطنين مهللين وفجأة أطلقت مدافع هذه الدبابات النار عليهم ثم احتلت بعضها الشوارع والميادين بينما اتجه البعض الأخر إلي كبري الرسوة وتبع ذلك قوات العدو من المشاه التي أخذت تتقدم نحو شارع محمد علي وكانت ينتظرها فوق أشجار حديقة الباشا أفراد المجموعة الثانية للفدائيين فقامت بفتح نيرانها فقضت تماما علي تلك القوات المتقدمة .. ثم إنتقل أفراد تلك المجموعة إلي شارع عبادي ، فجاءات قوات مشاه بريطانية أخري وقامت بإطلاق نيرانها علي أشجار حديقة الباشا ظنا منها بوجود أفراد المقاومة الشعبية أو جنود مصريين أعلي تلك الأشجار وتحول القتال إلي شارع عبادي حيث دارت معارك بين الفدائيين والقوات المعتدية ظهرت فيها بطولات نادرة لأبناء هذا الشارع حيث استشهد الشقيقين يسري ووجدي بخيت أسفل بواكي هذا الشارع وامتد عدوان تلك القوات الغزية إلي الشيوخ والأطفال والنساء الذين تهدمت منازلهم ولجأوا للجامع العباسي فاقتحموا الجامع وقتلوا الكثير بحثاً عن الفدائيين وقد ترتب علي القصف الجوي تدمير المنازل وتشريد ما يزيد عن خمسة ألاف أسرة بلا مآوي 
الأربعاء السابع من نوفمبر عام 1956 
علي الرغم من قرار وقف اطلاق النار إلا أن القوات البريطانية والفرنسية طوقت مدينة بورسعيد فحاصرت الدبابات المناطق الأهلة بالمدنيين وبدأت في ضربها .. وتصدي العدو لرجال البوليس وجمع منهم السلاح .. مما جعل قوات المقاومة الشعبية تنظم صفوفها برئاسة الرائد مصطفي كمال الصياد وذلك داخل عشر مجموعات وكان النقيب/ محمد سامي خضير يقود المجموعة الثامنة ببسالة لمقاومة العدوان .. وقد أديرت عمليات المقاومة الشعبية من حجرة ضابط المباحث بالدور العلوي لبوليس العرب .. كما قامت القوات البريطانية بجمع أجهزة الراديو من المنازل والمحال حتى لا يسمع الأهالي نشرات الأخبار .. خلت المدينة من الطعام اللهم إلا من البطاطس والأرز المخزون في جمرك بورسعيد حيث تم توزيعها علي الأهالي وفي هذا اليوم قامت قيادة المقاومة بطبع أول منشور بعنوان سنقاتل / سنقاتل في مطبعة محمد شاكر مخلوف وقد تخصص في كتابة تلك المنشورات أحمد عبد اللطيف بدر وأحمد قوره وحلمي الساعي والعصفوري والدسوقي ومختار وامتد طبع المنشورات إلي مطبعة السيد المغربي وكانت هناك منشورات باللغة الإنجليزية والفرنسية توزع داخل معسكراتهم بمعرفة الفدائيين أو أفراد منطقة [ أيوكا ] القبرصية من العاملين معهم . 
بدأ كمال الصياد قائد المقاومة الشعبية بالاستعداد للأيام القادمة كيف ينقل الأسلحة والذخائر والمعدات إلي داخل المدينة والحصار الشديد طوق المدينة من جميع جهاتها فهداه تفكيره إلي بحيرة المنزلة المترامية الأطراف من الحد الغربي للمدينة واتجهت أنظاره إلي صيادي الأسماك المنتشرين في جميع جهاتها لكن أيهم يتحمل هذا العبء وتلك الأمانة الوطنية التي تحتاج إلي دقة وحذق ومهارة اأن فشل تنفيذها أو اكتشاف سرها سيمنع من وصول الذخائر والأسلحة والفدائيين لبورسعيد .. جميع الصيادين كان الحماس يملأهم والوطنية في دمائهم الكل يرغب في التضحية والفداء من أجل مصر .. وانتهي الرأي علي اختيار الريس محمد زكي عبد المنعم وأشقائه للقيام بتلك المهمة وقد لعبوا دوراً هاماً وكبيراً في الأيام التي تلت ذلك في مد الفدائيين وقوات المقاومة الشعبية بالأسلحة والذخائر التي يخفونها أسفل الأسماك التي يصيدونها من بحيرة المنزلة وفي منتصف الليل أصدرت الأمم المتحدة نداء للقوات المعتدية بوقف القتال فوراً وعدم التقدم عن الأماكن المحتلة .. فوافقت القيادة البريطانية والفرنسية ببورسعيد علي قرار الأمم المتحدة السابق صدوره في الثاني من نوفمبر 1956 وتم وقف إطلاق النار إلا أن القوات المعتدية لم تلتزم بهذا القرار وكما سيأتي ذكره من خلال أيام المعركة التالية . 
الخميس الثامن من نوفمبر عام 1956 
نظمت قوات المقاومة الشعبية صفوفها فقامت بطبع المنشورات وتوزيعها وكانت تحث علي مقاومة العدو والجهاد في سبيل الوطن . 
ونجح المحافظ والحاكم العسكري للمدينة الأستاذ محمد رياض في بث روح المقاومة السلبية بين صفوف أبناء الشعب البورسعيدي فأغلقت المحال أبوابها في وجه الأعداء ورفضت التعامل مع تلك القوات كما نجح في بث تلك الروح بين العمال الذين رفضوا العمل والتعاون مع الأعداء علي الرغم من المحاولات الكثيرة ووسائل الترغيب وكان يعاون المحافظ في ذلك العمل ضباط المباحث وعلي رأسهم محمود عبد الحي صلاح ومنير الألفي .. ولم ينس المهندس محمد توفيق الديب [ مدير البلدية ] يوم أن حضر له الميجور كلاين والميجور بولدرنج من سلاح المهندسين ثم احاطوا به محاولين إرهابه باتهامه بتحريض العمال علي عدم التعاون معهم . 
وقامت القوات المعتدية بالشوشرة علي الإذاعة المصرية حيث كانت القوات المصرية تشغل جهازا وضعته في حديقة فيلا طيرة التي احتلت بطرح البحر للشوشرة كما بثت إرسال إذاعة موجهة من جزيرة قبرص تذيع الأكاذيب والسموم ضد مصر وكفاح الشعب البورسعيدي تحت أسم [ صوت مصر الحرة ]ولما لمست القوات المعتدية عدم استجابة الأهالي لسماع تلك السموم قامت بجمع أكثر من 5000 راديو من الأهالي وقامت بتحطيمها لعدم ربط بورسعيد بالعالم الخارجي فأضيفت مهمة جديدة لرجال المقاومة هو نقل أخبار مصر لداخل بورسعيد .. كما قام الفدائيون بإلقاء الرعب في قلوب القوات المعتدية فقاموا بخطف أسلحتهم فصدرت لهم الأوامر بالسير في جماعات وعدم السير فرادي كما صدرت لهم الأوامر بربط أسلحتهم بأجسامهم ولم يمنع ذلك من نشاط الفدائيين بل أصبحت الدوريات صيدا ثميناً لهم .. وفي هذا اليوم استمر العدو في ضرب المنازل التي يشك في إختباء الفدائيين فيها وقاموا بالإعتداء علي رجال الشرطة المصريين وقاموا بتجريدهم من اسلحتهم وبدأو في القبض علي المواطنين واستجوابهم لمعرفة أماكن الفدائيين . 
الجمعة التاسع من نوفمبر عام 1956 
وسط زحام البطولات التي قام بها أبناء بورسعيد نختار قصة بطولة الشهيد السيد عبد الله إبراهيم الذي انضم لصفوف الفدائيين وكلف مع بعض زملائه بالدفاع عن نقطة تقاطع شارعي محمد علي والتجاري أمام كنيسة الأقباط وكانت قافلة من الدبابات البريطانية من طراز سنتريون متجه للرسوة فتقدم هذا البطل تجاه أول دبابة وكانت مفتوحة من أعلاها ويطل منها قائدها فقام بإلقاء قنبلتين يدويتين عليها فانفجرتا داخل الدبابة فقتل طاقمها وعندما شاهدته الدبابة التي تتبعها أطلقت عليه نيران مدفعها البرن ولم تكتف بذلك بل تقدمت من جثمانه الطاهر وسارت عليه ومزقته . 
السبت العاشر من نوفمبر عام 1956 
ورد بالإذاعات العالمية أن [ أنتوني إيدن ] رئيس الوزراء البريطاني قد أصيب بحالة نفسية سيئة أثر فشل الحملة الأنجلو فرنسية علي بورسعيد حيث أنتقل إلي جزيرة [ جاميكا ] علي البحر الكاريبي للإستشفاء طالباً الهدوء تاركاً مهمة وزارته إلي [ بتلر ] حامل أختام الملكة وظل بها إلي أن قدم استقالة وزارته في التاسع من يناير عام 1957 . 
وفي الساعة العاشرة صباحاً قامت القوات المعتدية بإلقاء منشورات مليئة بالأكاذيب من الجو بطائرات هيلوكوبتر حيث بدأ الأهالي يتجولون في الشوارع بعد أن أمر الأستاذ محمد رياض محافظ بورسعيد بفتح بعض المخابز لإطعام الأهالي . 
الأحد الحادي عشر من نوفمبر عام 1956 
نظم الأهالي جنازة صامته بعد صلاة العصر من الجامع التوفيقي اشترك فيها جمع الشعب البورسعيدي بكافة طوائفه وشيوخه وشبابه وذلك سخطاً علي تصرفات المعتدي الغاشم وقد طافت تلك الجنازة شوارع المدينة وعيون وأسلحة جنود الأعداء موجهة لأفراد تلك الجنازة وقد ضرب العدو حصاراً شديداً حول المدينة حتي يمنع تسلل الفدائيين إليها . 
الثلاثاء الثالث عشر من نوفمبر عام 1956 
تدفق الفدائيون علي مدينة بورسعيد عبر بحيرة المنزلة وقد عم الفرح أهالي المدينة لسماعهم نبأ تدفق الفدائيين وكانوا تحت قيادة اللواء عبد الفتاح أبو الفضل والصاغ سمير محمد غانم والصاغ يحيي القاضي وسعد عفره [ مخابرات حربية ] وكانت عبارة عن خمس مجموعات تلاحمت مع المجموعات العشر للمقاومة الشعبية ببورسعيد . 
الأربعاء الحادي والعشرون من نوفمبر عام 1956 
وصلت قوات الطوارئ الدولية لمدينة بورسعيد بقيادة الجنرال بيرنز لمراقبة تنفيذ قرار الأمم المتحدة لحفظ السلام في تلك المنطقة والفصل بين القوات المعتدية والقوات المصرية في جنوب بورسعيد ومراقبة انسحاب القوات المعتدية وقد وصلت القوات في قطار خاص من مطار أبو صوير وقد عسكرت قيادة تلك القوات في ميدان المحافظة . 
فخرج الأهالي في شكل مظاهرة شعبية ضخمة للتعبير عن شعورهم بانتصار بورسعيد وقهر قوي البغي والعدوان .وفي هذا اليوم فتحت الأقسام أبوابها لصرف الإعانات المالية العاجلة للأهالي . 
الخميس الثاني والعشرون من نوفمبر عام 1956 
نظمت المدينة مظاهرة علي هيئة جنازة صامته علي روح الشهيدين حسن سليمان حمودة ورمضان السيد فأصدرت القيادة البريطانية أمراً بحذر التجمع لأكثر من 16 شخص .. كما ظهر في المدينة في شوارعها الرئيسية عدة دمي معلقة من رقابها تمثل قادة الحملة البربرية [ إيدن – موليه – بن جوريون ] . 
الجمعة الثالث والعشرين من نوفمبر عام 1956 
احتلت دبابات ومصفحات وسيارات العدو شوارع المدينة وتمركزت قواته حول شكاير الرمل بنواصي الشوارع خوفاً من أي تصرف مضاد للفدائيين . أخذت أقسام البوليس الثلاثة في الاستمرار في توزيع الإعانات المالية علي أفراد الشعب والمنكوبين . 
السبت الأول من ديسمبر عام 1956 
وصلت لبورسعيد سيدات الهلال الأحمر من القاهرة بقطار نقل ألجرحي لزيادة المصابين بمستشفيات بورسعيد وجئن بتبرعات قدرت بآلاف الجنيهات وبدأت المؤن ترد بورسعيد عن طريق بحيرة المنزلة في المراكب الشراعية علي هيئة تبرعات من أهالي المناطق المجاورة .. كما وصلت القوات الهندية وانضمت الي قوات الطوارئ الدولية اليوغوسلافية . 
الثلاثاء الرابع مع ديسمبر عام 1956 
أعلن سكرتير عام الأمم المتحدة داج همرشلد قبول إنجلترا وفرنسا الانسحاب من بورسعيد دون قيد أو شرط ووصول قوات طوارئ دولية من عدة جنسيات لتضطلع بمهمة المراقبة في المنطقة الحرام بين القوات المصرية والبريطانية. 
الأربعاء الخامس من ديسمبر عام 1956 
بلغ إجمالي القوات المعتدية المنسحبة تنفيذاً لقرار هيئة الأمم المتحدة 11 ألف جندي .. وكانت اول القوات المنسحبة كتيبة West Kent البريطانية . وتم القبض علي خمسة من كبار تجار المدينة رفضوا فتح محالهم للأعداء وعذبوهم وهدد استكويل بأن ذلك سيكون مصير من يرفض التعامل مع قواته . 
السبت الثامن من ديسمبر عام 1956 
نظم الأهالي بعد الصلاة مظاهرة صامته خرجت من جامع الرحمة وإنضم اليها جموع المصلين بالجامع العباسي والتوفيقي وانتهت عند الجبانة .. وقد ضمت ثلاثة آلاف متظاهر من أبناء بورسعيد رجالاً ونساءاً من كافة الأعمار وحملوا الأعلام منكسة حزنا علي شهداء المعارك . 
الاحد التاسع من ديسمبر عام 1956 
ترحيل الرعايا البريطانيين والفرنسيين حيث قاموا بتحزيم منقولاتهم ووضعوها أسف منازلهم وقامت بنقلها عربات النقل البريطانية إلي ظهر السفن الحربية .. لقد خاف هؤلاء الرعايا في البقاء في بورسعيد لثبوت اشتراك بعضهم في اطلاق النار علي كثير من الشهداء أيام 5، 6 نوفمبر . 
وفي هذا اليوم أصدرت قوات المقاومة الشعبية العدد الأول من مجلة الانتصار . 
الأثنين العاشر من ديسمبر عام 1956 
أمر المحافظ محمد رياض بسحب النقدية الموجودة ببنك مصر لتوزيعها علي الأهالي للإنفاق . 
الثلاثاء الحادي عشر من ديسمبر عام 1956 
تربص الفدائيون للضابط الإنجليزي [ أنتوني مورهاوس ] أبن عمة ملكة إنجلترا – الذي اتصف بكراهيته الشديدة للمصريين لذلك قرر رجال المقاومة الشعبية اختطافه واعتباره صيداً ثميناً يرسل إلي القاهرة كأسير يمكن مبادلته بمن قبض عليهم من الفدائيين وقام الفدائيون برصد طريق مروره اليومي وعهد لأفراد ألمجموعه الرابعة بتنفيذ تلك الملحمة البطولية فكمن ستة منهم في شارع رمسيس وهم أحمد هلال وحسين عثمان ومحمد حمد الله وعلي حسن زنجير ومحمد إبراهيم سليمان وطاهر مسعد أثنان للمراقبة والأربعة الآخرون جلسوا داخل سيارة سوداء برقم 57 قنال ودربوا أحد الأطفال علي ركون دراجة لاستدراج مورهاوس للفخ المعد له وفي الساعة السابعة صباحاً نزل مورهاوس من سيارته ليتفقد أحد خنادق جنوده عند تقاطع شارعي صفية زغلول ورمسيس أسفل منزل الدكتور حسن جودة طبيب الأسنان .. وإذ بالطفل يظهر أمامه ويكيل له السباب ويفر مسرعاً عبر شارع رمسيس فيركب مورهاوس سيارته الجيب دون أن يأخذ حرسه وتتبع الطفل للإمساك به .. وحسب الخطة الموضوعة وصل الطفل إلي رصيف المبني الذي كانت تشغله المباحث الجنائية وتظاهر الطفل بالسقوط من دراجته علي الرصيف فنزل مورهاوس ممسكاً مسدسه يحاول الإمساك بالطفل . 
وكانت السيارة السوداء قد تبعتهما ونزل منها أحد الفدائيين وأمسك بمورهاوس وساعده زميل أخر كان في انتظاره حملاه داخل السيارة واتجهوا به يميناً بشارع النهضة وانطلقوا مسرعين بعد أن كمموه وقيدوا يديه ورجليه وقد تقرر نقله إلي لأحد المنازل بنهاية شارع توفيق _ عرابي حالياً – خلف مدرسة الصناعات الزخرفية حالياً وأثناء سيرهم بشارع النهضة قابلتهم دورية انجليزية فأضطرت السيارة السوداء للدخول إلي ثكنات بلوكات النظام من الباب الخلفي حيث الجراج الفسيح ولمحاولة الخروج بمورهاوس أحضروا صندوقاً حديدياً كبيراً من قلم المرور المجاور ووضعوا مورهاوس بداخله ونقل بسيارة بوليس علي أنه مهمات أحد الضباط ووصلوا به إلي منزل الدكتور أحمد هلالي تمهيداً لإرساله للقاهرة .. فخرجت الدوريات الإنجليزية في البحث عن مورهاوس دون جدوى وبعد ثلاثة أيام ونظراً للحصار المضروب علي المنطقة الذي منع من دخول الفدائيين لمخبأ مورهاوس .. تم فتح الصندوق فوجد مورهاوس مختنقاً فقام يـحـي ألــشـاعـر بدفنه أسفل سلم المنزل حتي لا تنتج عنه رائحة كريهة وحتي لا يتمكن الإنجليز من التعرف علي مكانه خصوصاً أن مدرسة الصناعات كانت معسكراً لمركبات القوات البريطانية وقد علق السيد اللواء حسن حسني علي سليمان مدير مكتب الحاكم العسكري لمحافظ بورسعيد أثناء العدوان الثلاثي أنهم عندما خطفوا الضابط البريطاني مورهاوس وصلوا به في نهاية المطاف إلي منزل الدكتور أحمد الهلالي المواجه مباشرة لأحد مراكز قيادات القوات البريطانية وكان من المستبعد أن يخلد لذهن القوات الانجليزية المجاورة أن يخبأ هذا الضابط المختطف في مكان مقابل لهم فاستبعدوا فكرة إخفائه في تلك المنطقة وكانت خدعة ناجحة من قوات الفدائيين المصريين . 
الأربعاء الثانى عشر من ديسمبر عام 1956 
نفل برينز مقر قيادته إلى بورسعيد بعد أن كان في جنوب بورسعيد وأرسلت القيادة البريطانية له التوسط لدى الفدائيين لمعاملة مورهاوس معاملة الضابط الأسير … وبدأت تتدفق منشورات أفراد المقاومة على المعسكرات البريطانية وذلك بتوقيع " الهاتاشاما ". 
الجمعة الرابع عشر من ديسمبر عام 1956 
لم تهدأ المقاومة الشعبية في بورسعيد فلفتت الأنظار إلى الضابط جون ويليامز ضابط المخابرات البريطانى والذى أشتهر منذ عمله في مصر منذ 25 سنة ضمن جيش الاحتلال بالصلف والشدة والبطش ضد المصريين وتعلم خلال فترته الطويلة بمصر اللغة العربية كتابة وقراءة بل أجاد العديد من اللهجات لأهل مصر ودرس عادات المصريين وطباعهم لذلك شغل عديد من المناصب بالمخابرات المصرية حتى وصل مديرا للمخابرات العسكرية للقوات المعتدية عام 1956 فأسندت له عملية تعقب الفدائيين وتعقب أخبارهم والقبض عليهم وتعذيبهم لذلك وضعت قيادة الفدائيين خطة لاغتياله وأسند تنفيذها للشاب السيد عسران الذى لم يتجاوز السابعة عشر من عمره .. وفي نفس مكان خطف مورهاوس وقف السيد عسران في انتظار مرور السيارة المدنية الصغيرة التي يستخدمها ويليامز في تنقلاته السريعة وفي التاسعة صباحا أقبلت السيارة مسرعة في شارع رمسيس وزجاجها مغلق وكان يركب مع ويليامز الكولونيل جرين بالأضافة إلى سائق السيارة .. فتقدم عسران من السيارة ولوح له بورقة على أنها تظلم مكتوبة باللغة الإنجليزية وأمسك بيده الأخرى رغيف تظاهر بأنه يقضمه وكان بداخله قنبلة يدوية قام بنزع صمام الأمان منها وما أن وقفت عربة ويليامز وفتح نافذة السيارة لكى يستمع للتظلم المزعوم فما كان من عسران إلا أن ألقى القنبلة اليدوية داخل السيارة حتى انفجرت القنبلة وأطاحت بقدم ويليامز اليسرى وقتل الكولونيل جرين وأصيب السائق وسقط ويليامز وسط بركة من دماء . 
وحضرت لنجدته القوات البريطانية من كل صوب تصاحبها عربات إسعاف نقلته إلى المستشفي في حالة خطيرة ولم يعيش طويلا ومات متأثرا بجراحه لأنه كان مصابا بمرض السكر. 
السبت الخامس عشر من ديسمبر عام 1956 
خطط الفدائيون لضرب معسكر تجمع الدبابات البريطانية في معسكر الحرس الوطني الكائن بشارع 23 يوليو أمام المبرة وأسند تنفيذها لضابط رجال الصاعقة حيث قام النقيب سامي خضير بتسجيلهم بدفتر المسجونين بقسم ثالث وهم على سبيل المثال الضابط طاهر الأسمر ومدحت الدرينى ونبيل الوقاد وجلال هريدى .. وأختا روا وقت الغروب حيث فترة حذر التجول وقاموا بإطلاق المدافع الصاروخية المضادة للدبابات فأصابوا أربع دبابات سنتريون وعربتين مصفحتين كما أدت العملية لخسائر فادحة في الأرواح وأطلق على هذا اليوم يوم الدبابات. وعادوا سالمين بعد تنفيذ العملية إلى قسم ثالث . 
الاثنين السابع عشر من ديسمبر عام 1956 
انسحبت القوات البريطانية من داخل المدينة وكانوا يخلونها جزءا جزءا ويقيمون بينهم وبين الجزء أسوار من الأسلاك الشائكة ، وكانوا يختمون كل من يخرج من الجزء المحتل على معصم يده بخاتم ذو تاريخ للتعرف غليه عند العودة في ذلك اليوم 
وفي هذا التاريخ أصدر الفدائيين العدد الثاني من مجلة الانتصار وتم طبعه بمطبعة المرحوم حامد الألفي وكان صاحب فكرة دفن الشهداء في مكان سقوطهم ليقي المدينة من شرور انتشار الأوبئة لعدم كفاية عربات الإسعاف في نقل الجثث، وبعد أن هدأت الحالة تم دفنهم في مدافن الشهداء. 
الثلاثاء الثامن عشر من ديسمبر عام 1956 
وصلت أفواج من البوليس المصري وبلوكات النظام على متن قطار ترفرف عليه أعلام مصر استعدادا لاستلام المدينة بعد جلاء القوات المعتدية . 
الخميس العشرون من ديسمبر عام 1956 
قوات الأمم المتحدة تتسلم مبنى هيئة قناة السويس وانسحب استكويل قائد القوات المعتدية على ظهر باخرة حربية وتم إنزال العلم البريطاني من سارى مطار الجميل. 
السبت الثاني والعشرون من ديسمبر عام 1956 
القوات الفرنسية تقوم بتسليم مدينة بور فؤاد لقوات الطوارىء الدولية في العاشرة صباحا وحدد الإنجليز حظر التجول في الشريط الضيق الموجودين فيه بالشمال الشرقي للمدينة لمدة 24 ساعة حتى يتمكنوا من الانسحاب وكانت في انتظارهم احدي القطع البحرية التى تفتح مؤخراتها لدخول القوات المنسحبة وكان في حماية أخرى مكونة من ثلاث بوارج أمام الشاطىء ، كذلك 300 جندي من جنود القناصة فوق اشطح المنازل المطلة على المنطقة الخاصة بالانسحاب خوفا من بطش الفدائيين . كما انتشرت القوات الدولية وراء الأسلاك الشائكة . 
الجلاء عن التراب ….. عيد النصر 
رحيل الجنود المستعمرين عن بورسعيد 
في هذا اليوم عادت جميع القطع البحرية الإنجليزية إلى قاعدتها في قبرص ومالطا ، كذا بالنسبة للاسطول الفرنسى الذى عاد قاعدتها بمرسيليا وتولوز … وفي الخامسة الا ربع في ذلك اليوم غادرت أخر سفينة بريطانية حاملة جنود فرقة يورك شير وبذلك قد تم جلاء أخر جندى عن أرض مصر بغير رجعة …. وقد أعتبر هذا اليوم عيدا قوميا أطلق عليه " عيد النصر " بعد 48 يوم من غزو فاشل . 
المصادر : ـ 

حجم القوات المعتدية


- القوات البريطانية البرية كانت تضم اللواء السادس عشر مظلات واللواء الثالث من " الكوماندوز البحريين " والفرقة الثانية والثالثة و العاشرة ألمانيا وكتيبتي دبابات سينتورين . 
-	القوات الجوية البريطانية خمسمائة طائرة من الطائرات المقاتلة و ناقلات الجنود .
- الأسطول البريطاني تكون من 5 حاملات طائرات و5 طرادات وأثنى عشر مدمرة وإحدى عشر سفن حاملات جنود ودبابات وسبع غواصات و14 كاسحة ألغام و 11 سفينة إنزال جنود ودبابات ، يضاف إلى تلك القوات البحرية التي شاركت في الجنوب في الهجوم على السويس وهى ثلاث مدمرات وبارجة وحاملة طائرات وبعض السفن المساعدة. 
القوات الفرنسية البرية كانت تضم الفرقة العاشرة و السابعة السريعة الميكانيكية والفرقة الخامسة المدرعة و الرابعة ولواء مظلات ولواء كوماندز بحريين وكتيبتي دبابات وأطقم قتال خاصة " عربات مدرعة مركب عليها هاونات ثقيلة " 
- القوات  الجوية الفرنسية مائتى طائرة . 
-  الأسطول الفرنسي تكون من ثلاث حاملات طائرات وبارجة واحدة وطرادين وأربع مدمرات ثمان فرقاطات وثلاث غواصات وزوارق إنزال . 
وقد قدرت القوات المشتركة التي هجمت على شاطئ بورسعيد صباح يوم الثلاثاء السادس من نوفمبر عام 1956 بـ 50 ألف جندي بريطاني وفرنسي وألف طائرة نفاثة ومئات القطع البحرية . 
- توزيع القوات المصرية في بورسعيد 
منطقة الجميل : بها سريتان الأولى من الكتيبة 291 مشاة والثانية من كتيبة الحرس الوطني. 
- منطقة الجبانة : سريتان من الكتيبة الرابعة مشاة. 
- منطقة المناخ : بطارية مدافع صاروخية . 
- منطقة الشاطئ : سرية من الكتيبة 291 مشاة ، ثلاث سرايا من الكتيبة الرابعة. 
- منطقة الرسوة : مشاة من وحدة احتياطي. 
- منطقة شركة القناة : سرية من الكتيبة 291 مشاة . 
- منطقة بورفؤاد : سريتان من الكتيبة 275 مشاة . 
- وكان قائد منطقة بورسعيد العسكرية اللواء سعدى نجيب 
[
IMG]http://www.maktoobblog.com/userFiles/t/a/tarek-m-aly/images/1.jpg[/IMG]
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[B][SIZE="5"][COLOR="RoyalBlue"][COLOR="Blue"]*ما زلنا مع الحلقة الثانية والعدوان الثلاثى على مصر عام 1956
أنتقل اليكم ما قاله اللواء دكتور أركان حرب- إبراهيم شكيب الخبير الاستراتيجي والمحلل العسكري واحد مفاتيح نصر حرب أكتوبر عن العدوان الثلاثى على مصر عام 1956[/COLOR]


اللواء ابراهيم شكيب فى شبابه
كنت مازلت ملازم ثان تحت الاختبار،  وكنت في الفرقة في الخدمة ليلا عندما هجمت إسرائيل ليلا علي مصر ليله الاثنين 29 أكتوبر 1956 . 
واتصلت إداره المدفعية  ولم يكن غيري في الخدمة وقتها فتم استدعائي وتم إعطائي الموقف في إدارة المدفعية بان إسرائيل ((أكلت نصف سيناء)) وصدرت لي أوامر بأن أرسل سيارات لاستدعاء الضباط من منازلهم لان درجه الاستعداد قد تم رفعها الي الدرجة القصوي ، وكان ذلك مستحيلا في أثناء الليل ، فتصرفت بمبادرة شخصيه وبدأت في تجهيز الاي ( الكتيبة ) كلها للتحرك وتم فتح مخازن الوقود والذخائر وتوزيع السلاح علي الجنود لتجهيز الاي للتحرك لكي يكون جاهزا عند وصول الضباط الكبار صباحا .
وعملنا طوال الليل بجهد شاق ، وعند وصول قائد مدفعيه الفرقه وضباطها الكبار فوجئوا بأن الاي جاهز للتحرك ولا ينقصه سوي ان يتم إحضار خرائط سيناء فقط ، مما قوبل بالسعادة والتقدير من كافه قاده الفرقة فقد اختصرت زمنا طويلا من الإعداد ، وتحركنا في نفس اليوم الي سيناء علي الجنزير وعبرنا الي سيناء مع حلول الظلام وكانت الأوامر هي صد القوات الإسرائيلية عند منطقه الحسنه .
وتحركنا في انتظام تام وبكفاءة ودقه عالية ، ومع حلول الليل سمعنا صوت طائرة فقمنا بإطفاء الأنوار لكي لا يتم اكتشافنا .
وفي منتصف الطريق صدرت الأوامر بالعودة الي غرب القناة فورا ، وانفعل العديد من الضباط من تلك الأوامر ، لكن الجميع صغر للأوامر رغما عن انفعالاتهم .
فقد كانت الأوامر هي بقاء القوات المتمركزة تصلا في سيناء ولها دفاعات مجهزة ، اما القوات التي تحركت الي سيناء علي كل المحاور ومن ضمنها الفرقه الرابعه علي المحور الاوسط فقد تم إصدار الأوامر لكل القوات بالعوه غرب القناة وهو كان قرارا صائبا لأبعد حد.
فقد علمنا بعد ذلك ان هناك كمين يدبر لمصر وعبور قوات شرق القناه قد يقطعها عن خطوط الإمداد غرب القناة ، وان هناك قوات إنجليزية وفرنسيه تقترب من سواحلنا .
وكان الرئيس عبد الناصر قد تسلم الانذار الفرنسي الإنجليزي وأدرك المكيدة والكمين الذي دبر لنا ، وكان قرارا انقذ الفرقه الرابعة المدرعة من التدمير .
عمل بطولي اعتز به :
وبعد انسحابنا عدت الي القاهرة لجمع الجنود الشاردين من انسحاب سيناء لجمع جنود مدفعيه لوحداتنا ، وإثناء تحركي كان الطيران المعادي يضرب مطار الماظه ، ووجدت طائرتين ميج 15 واقفتين بجوار سور المطار وكانتا واضحتين لي جدا بحكم خبرتي كطالب طيران سابق، فقمت بمساعده السائق ( عبده ) بقطر تلك الطائرات الي جوار أشجار الكافور بواسطة ألعربه الجيب ، وقمنا بنفس الشئ مع الطائرة الأخرى ، وقبل من باب المطار حدثت غارة مركزه أخري علي المطار ، فانبطحت علي الأرض ومعي السائق ، واصطدمت مجموعه طلقات عيار 20 ملم بالأرض إمامي علي مسافة 40 سم بالكثير مني ( صورة الطلقة في الصور الملحقة ) ومددت يدي لأتحسس الطلقة فوجدتها ساخنة جدا فأخذتها ومازلت احتفظ بها حتى الآن 
وعندما عدت الي المعسكر كتبت تقرير عما حدث ، وهذا التقرير ادي الي ردود افعال عنيفه لان رئيس الاركان عنف الجميع قائلا (( ملازم تاني ينقذ طيارتين ؟؟!!! بقي هو عنده شجاعة أحسن من ضباط المطار ؟؟!!!)) وقد تمت الإشادة بما قمت به في التقرير السري الخاص بي .
ثم عدت الي حيث تمركزت مدفعيه الفرقة  في الإسماعيلية بينما انسحبت بقيه الدبابات الي القاهرة وفي الإسماعيلية قابلنا كمال الدين حسين قائد المقاومة في المدينة ، وسألنا الرجل اذا كنا دربنا نيران حيه بالمدافع ؟ فاجبنا بالنفي فلم نكن قد أتممنا استيعاب السلاح بعد ولم نقم بعمليات ضرب نار فعليه بتلك المدافع .
ونظرا لهدوء الموقف في الاسماعيليه في هذا الوقت ، فقد امرنا الرجل بالاستعداد لضرب نار في الصباح التالي ، وقمنا بإعداد براميل كأهداف لتجريب المدافع التي كنا سنحارب بها ، واتخذت مدافعنا ذاتية الحركة أماكن تمركز للضرب .
وحضر جمال الدين حسين الي موقعنا في صباح الاول من نوفمبر وبدأنا تنفيذ ما تعلمناه نظريا ، وفوجئنا بنتائج الضرب بصورة غير متوقعه .
فقد تبخرت البراميل وتحولت الي رماد نتيجة الدقة الغير عاديه لتلك المدافع ، فجميع مدافع البطارية الاثني عشر حققت إصابات مباشرة مما جعل روحنا المعنوية في السماء نتيجه الثقة الغير عاديه في هذا السلاح الجديد والذي لم نكن نعرف عنه الا القليل حتي ذلك الوقت .
وفي نفس اليوم صدرت لنا الأوامر بالتحرك الي بورسعيد ، فبدأنا في التجهيز للتحرك ، ثم تغيرت الأوامر بالتحرك إلي السويس حيث كان يقود المقاومة بها صلاح سالم عضو قياده الثورة .
وامرنا بالتجهيز لضرب النار لمعرفه قوة تلك المدافع ، وكان الجو هادئ جدا في السويس بينما الحرب دائرة علي أشدها في سيناء وفي بورسعيد .
وكلفني صلاح سالم بعد عده أيام بمهمة غامضة إثناء الحرب ، وهي ان اتجه الي علامة الكيلو 99 واللقاء مع سيارة قادمه من القاهرة وان اصطحب تلك السيارة الي مقر قيادته في مبني محافظه السويس .
اثناء الطريق سمعت في الإذاعة أن انجلترا وفرنسا وافقت علي وقف إطلاق النار ، وأحضرت السيارة الي صلاح سالم وأخبرته بما سمعته من الإذاعة وفوجئ جدا بالخبر وتأكد مرتين مني .
وحتى الآن لا اعلم سر تلك السيارة الغامضه التي تحتاج الي حراسه عسكريه .
وبعد الحرب تجمعت الفرقه مرة اجري في قصر القبه ، خوفا من تدخل الطيران المعادي ضد معسكراتنا في الهايكستب ، فتم إخفاء دبابات الفرقة في حدائق قصر القبة .



مو هاوس ابن عم ملكة بريطانيا والذى اسرته المقاومة فى بور سعيد



ميدالية أفراد المقاومة فى بور سعيد


عبدالمنعم محمود الشاعر من أبطال المقاومه الشعبيه في بورسعيد 

- شكل عبد المنعم مع زملائه من جنود البحرية السابقين "المجموعة خمسة البحرية" ، المعروفة بأسم المجموعة رقم 5 

- قامت المجموعة بعملية "كمين شونة الدقيق" ضد داوريات الجنود البريطانيين فى وسط المدينة 

- قام عبدالمنعم بالتسلل الى داخل كازينو بالاس وسرق منشور قائد القوات البريطانية الذى يؤكد وفاة الماجور جون وليامز بعد إغتيال السيد عسران له، وتم إبلاغ القاهرة بنجاح عسران فى مهمته

- شارك عبد المنعم ، شقيقه يحى الشاعر، فى عملية نسف تمثال ديليسبس، وقدم له مساعدة قيمة 

تمثال دليسبس


-
- الدكتور محمود عبد الغفور من أبطال بورسعيد

- كان له دور بارز في المقاومه الشعبيه حيث كان مسؤلاً عن مجموعه فدائيين منطقه القابوطي. 

- كان مسؤلا عن مجموعة منطقة القابوطى

- قام بدور بطولى حين قام بمسؤلية رئيسية لمراقبة منطقة القابوطى

- قام بتوزيع المعاونة المادية على جنود الجيش الموجودين فى القابوطى قدرها 4 جنيه 

- كان يتعاون معه عبده عبده ألإسكندرانى (أللواء أ ح فيما بعد)



أمينة محمد الغريب التى أحتضنت أفراد المقاومة فى بيتها

الصاغ أ ح سعد عبدالله عفره، بطل من أبطال مصر الذين كان لهم دور بارز خلال المقاومه الشعبيه في بورسعيد 

التشكيل القيادى للمقامة السرية 


التشكيل التنفيذى التنظيمي لقيادة عمليات المقاومة السرية الشعبيه المسلحة في بورسعيد. 


رجال المقاومة الشعبية يواجهون الهابطين بالمظلات خلال العدوان الثلاثى 1956 

طائره بريطانيه قبل إقلاعها لضرب بورسعيد

البطل محمد مهران بعد أسره وهو في الطريق إلى مالطا وكان مازال يتمتع بنظره قبل إقتلاع البريطانيين لعينيه.

المظليون يهبوطن على بور سعيد




نزول الدبابات لبور سعيد

جنود الأحتلال فى شوارع بور سعيد
حجم الدمار والمأساه التي تعرضت لها بورسعيد

انتظرونا . اشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*اللواء أركان حرب عبدالمنعم محمد إبراهيم خليل والعدوان الثلاثى على مصر 1956
اللواء أركان حرب عبدالمنعم محمد إبراهيم خليل شارك في حرب فلسطين 1948 , العدوان الثلاثي 1956 , حرب اليمن 1962-1967 , حرب 1967 , حرب الإستنزاف , حرب أكتوبر 1973  والحاصل على نجمة الشرف العسكرية




وأخر مناصب قيادية تولاها هى :

· قائد الجيش الثاني من يوم 16 أكتوبر 1973 , فترة الثغرة

· مساعد وزير الحربية

· حاصل على وسام بطل الجيش الثاني الميداني , و نجمة الشرف العسكرية في حرب أكتوبر
والأن لنرى ماذا يقول عن العدوان الثلاثى على مصر وصراعه  الشخصى مع اليهود أثناء العدوان الثلاثى على مصر سنه 1956م حيث انه في هذه الفترة كان رئيسا لقسم التكتيك بالكليه الحربيه مصنع الرجال وهو مركز هام جدا في تشكيل ضابط المستقبل تكتيكا وفكريا .

وكمشاهد علي الاحداث ومشاركا فيها يروي لنا سيادته تلك الاحداث التاريخيه التي مرت علي مصر من بعد تأميم قناه السويس مما اعطي الدول الاستعماريه فرصه لكي تحاول ان تعود لمصر مرة اخري 

ويروي لنا سيادته موجزا لتلك الاحداث بعقليه مدرس التكتيك في الكليه الحربيه ، فيتناول توزيع القوات المصريه في ذلك الوقت :

قوه الجيش المصري في الدلتا والقاهرة وهي عبارة عن فرقيتين مشاه وفرقه مدرعه ( الرابعه) ولهم مجهود جوي مخصص لهم ، اما في سيناء فهناك قوات في مواقع دفاعيه ثابته في مثلث رفح والعريش وابو عجيله وفي كل منها ما يقدر بلواء مشاه وتلك الالويه الثلاث تشكل الفرقه الثالثه مشاه والتي كان مقر قيادتها في العريش ضمن نطاق اللواء الرابع مشاه والذي شرف سيادته بالخدمه به حتي منصب رئيس اركان اللواء .

اما في غزة فهناك مجموعتين فلسطينيتين يشكلون لواء مشاه مدعم بضباط صف وقياده مصريه ، اما في شرم الشيخ فهناك حاميه مخصصه لحمايه المنطقه مكونه من كتيبه مشاه وكتيبه حرس وطني وبعض الاسلحه المعاونه الاخري ومعها الفرقاطه رشيد .

ويبتعد سيادته في حوارة عن مجريات الاحداث السياسيه مركزا علي القتال في منطقه مثلث ابو عجيله ، ويتعجب من التجاهل التاريخي لتلك الاحداث البطوليه التي قامت بها قوات الفرقه الثالثه مشاه في تلك الحرب ، فقد صدت قوات العدو البريه والتي قدرت في تلك الفترة بـ اثنان لواء مشاه ولواء مدرع اسرائيلي تعاونها مدفعيه ميدان وقوه جويه اسرائيليه كبيرة ، وقامت تلك القوات بمهاجمه القوه المصريه عده مرات وفي كل مرة تفشل هجماتها وتضطر القوة الاسرائيليه للانسحاب للخلف بعد ان تتكبد خسائر فادحه رغم تفوقها الكمي والكيفي علي القوة المصريه ، وفي احد الهجمات تمكنت القوات الاسرائيليه من اختراق احد قطاعات الدفاع المصريه لكن القوة المصريه قامت بهجوم مضاد جرئ تم علي اثرة طرد القوات الاسرائيليه واستعاده الموقع مرة اخري ، وخلال ايام القتال القليله تمكنت تلك القوه من تدمير اربعين دبابه امريكيه واصابه مثلهم بالاضافه الي عدد غير محدد من الطائرات .

وعندما صدرت الاوامر لتلك القوة بالانسحاب بعد ان وضحت الخطه الثلاثيه (انجلترا وفرنسا واسرائيل ) في النزول في مناطق قناه السويس ومحاصرة القوات في فسيناء ، فأن تلك القوة انسحب وفق مبادءي  العلم العسكري عبر ترك قوة ساترة للانسحاب وتمكنت القوة الرئيسيه من الانسحاب المنظم خلال ليله 1-2 نوفمبر 1956 .

وهنا وبكلمات صادقه نابعه من قلب محارب ، يشدد سيادته علي بطوله قوة الستر المصريه التي سترت انسحاب القوه الرئيسيه والتي قاتلت ودافعت عن الموقع كأن القوه كامله موجوده بالموقع وردت القوات الاسرائيليه عده مرات حتي انهارت دفاعتها بعد ان دافعت عن الموقع لاخر طلعه واخر رجل فيها .

ونحن بدورنا في المجموعه 73 مؤرخين نتطلع لان نجلس ونحاور ونسجل ونؤرخ مع احد مما شارك في الاعمال البطوليه لقوات مثلث ابو عجيله في حرب 1956 لكي لا ينسي التاريخ الدور المهم لتلك القوه في تاريخ مصر المضئ ، والذي لولا حوارنا مع اللواء عبد المنعم خليل وتشديده علي بطوله تلك القوة لمرت مرور الكرام علينا ، ولظل دائما العدوان الثلاثي مرتبط بالمقاومه الشعبيه في بورسعيد فقط .



ثم ينتقل سيادته الي سير العلميات في بورسعيد والمقاومه الشعبيه والتي نعرفها جميعا حتي توقف القتال ليله 7 نوفمبر 1956 

بعد ان اتمت اسرائيل احتلال سيانء حتي مارس 1957 واحتلت القوات الانجلو فرنسيه بورسعيد وانسحبت منها في ديسمبر 1956 .

وفي تحليله للقتال في العدوان الثلاثي ، يركز سيادته لعدد من الدروس المستفاده في تلك الحرب التي انتصرنا فيها سياسيا علي مستوي العالم ولم ننهزم عسكريا كما يتصور ويروج البعض .

الدروس المستفاده من حرب 1956 (كتاب حروب مصر المعاصره – مذكرات قائد ميداني للواء عبد المنعم خليل –ص 54

1- صحه تقدير الرئيس عبد الناصر باهداف الحرب تكتيكا ورغبه الاعداء في حصر القوات المصريه في سيناء ، وكان امر الانسحاب لهم صحيحا تكتيكا وفي وقت وباسلوب مناسبين عسكريا 

2- ثبت امكانيه الدفاع عن الارض حتي في ظل تفوق العدو الكمي والسيطرة الجويه له ، ومثال ذلك القتال في ام قطف بمنطقه ابو عجيله والتي تسيطر علي الطريق الي الاسماعيليه مما الحق خسائر فادحه بقوة العدو ومقتل قائد اللواء الاسرائيلي حدا بالاسرائيليين سحب قواتهم للخلف واصدار الاوامر لهم بعدم الاشتباك مع تلك القوة التي قاتلت في شجاعه حتي اخر رجل واخر طلقه 

3- نجاح المقاومه الشعبيه المنظمه والعنيفه ضد قوات متقدمه تكنولوجيا وعسكريا بفارق هائل ، مما احدث بالقوات الغازيه خسائر جسيمه حتي يوم انسحابهم 

4- لم تنل الحرب من قدرة وعزيمه المقاتل المصري ، ولم يحصل اي من المعتدين علي اي مزايا من تلك الحرب سوي السماح للبواخر الاسرائيليه بالابحار من خلال مضايق تيران لميناء ايلات وهو مكسب قليل مقارنه بالخسائر الاسرائيليه جوا وارضا ، وفي نفس الميزان لم تحصل انجلترا وفرنسا علي اي مكاسب عسكريه علي الاطلاق وخسرت المئات من جنودها وضباطها في حرب لم تحقق لهم اي مكسب .

 اشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*

والأن من قلب المطبخ السياسى المصرى أنقل لكم ما كتبه سامى شرف





الكاتب: سامي شرف 
العدوان الثلاثي المؤامرة الكبرى
وسامى شرف عين  في 18 نوفمبر/ تشرين الثاني  وزيراً لشؤون رئاسة الجمهوريةمن مواليد مصر الجديدة يوم 20 ابريل/ نيسان سنة 1929 تخرّج في الكلية الحربية برتبة ملازم ثانٍ في أول فبراير/ شباط سنة 1949 وهو من مؤسِّسي المخابرات العامة والمباحث العامة سنة 1952

تكاثرت نذر الحرب وبدا جليا أن كلا من بريطانيا وفرنسا تعملان فقط على كسب الوقت، ومن ثم أصبحت احتمالات الصدام العسكرى تفوق بكثير فرص التسوية السلمية وبخاصة بعد الموقف الذى أظهره مندوبا الدولتين فى مجلس الأمن وحرصهما على تعويق أى محاولة للخروج من المأزق ونزع فتيل الأزمة . 
فى الثامن والعشرين من أكتوبر1956 ـ أى قبل وقوع العدوان بيوم واحد ـ وردت معلومات مؤكدة عن اعتزام إسرائيل شن هجوم عسكرى على مصر، وقد تجمعت هذه المعلومات من عدة مصادر على النحو التالى : 
السفير عبد الحميد غالب سفير مصر فى بيروت . 
القائمقام ثروت عكاشة الملحق العسكرى المصرى فى باريس . 
القائمقام طيار مصطفى مرتجى الملحق العسكرى المصرى فى روما . 
البكباشى زكريا العادلى إمام الملحق العسكرى المصرى فى تركيا . 
القائمقام إسماعيل صادق والصاغ محمد المصرى ( مساعدى فيما بعد للشئون العربية ) الملحقين العسكريين فى ليبيا . 
منظمة " أيوكا " (حركة التحرر الوطنى فى قبرص ) بتعليمات من الأسقف مكاريوس شخصيا . 
المجموعة 88 من جهاز المخابرات العامة المصرية وكان يرأسها فى ذلك الوقت كمال رفعت . 
المجموعة33 من جهاز المخابرات العامة المصرية . 
مجموعة الخدمة السرية من جهاز المخابرات العامة المصرية . 
المكتب الثانى السورى . 
المكتب الثانى اللبنانى . 
قرر الرئيس عبد الناصر إبلاغ هذه المعلومات للقيادة العسكرية ، كما وجه احتياجات للمخابرات الحربية لمعرفة أحدث أوضاع للقوات المسلحة الإسرائيلية، وهل هناك حشود على الجبهة المصرية أو أية تحركات عسكرية ملفتة ، وكان رد المخابرات الحربية يؤكد أن الوضع عادى ، ولا يتضمن أية مؤشرات بالهجوم ، وفى الحقيقة كانت وسائل الاستطلاع المتاحة فى تلك الفترة ضعيفة وقاصرة ، وترتكز فقط على العنصر البشرى والأساليب اليدوية باستخدام المندوبين والعملاء . 

ولم تكن المخابرات العامة قد تمكنت بعد من توفير مصادر جيدة فى داخل إسرائيل باستثناء مصدر واحد رئيسى هو رفعت الجمال ( رأفت الهجان ) ، وكان ما زال فى دور الإعداد ومرحلة التعرف على المجتمع الإسرائيلى ، ولم يثبت أقدامه بعد فى الميدان ، بينما كان أحد ضباط المخابرات العامة وهو إبراهيم بغدادى ( من الضبط الأحرار والمحافظ فيما بعد ) قد استخدم صحفيا مصريا يدعى إبراهيم عزت من مجلة روزاليوسف تمكن من إدخاله إلى إسرائيل فى عملية مخابراتية بغرض الحصول على المعلومات ، ولم يستطع إبراهيم عزت العودة إلا بعد انتهاء العدوان الثلاثى وعن طريق باريس . وبالمناسبة تشير بعض الكتابات إلى أن هذه العملية كانت أول اتصال أو تطبيع مع إسرائيل ، وهو ما يخالف الحقيقة حيث أن عملية إبراهيم عزت كما قلت استهدفت فقط الحصول على المعلومات لصالح المخابرات العامة، وبتكليف واضح منها، ولم يكن لها أى بعد سياسى ولا تستند إلى قرار رئاسى حتى من رئاسة الجهاز نفسه !. 

وكان جمال عبد الناصر يتبنى نظرية يقوم بتدريسها فى كلية أركان حرب تعتبر أن غزة هى المدخل السهل والمباشر لأى عمل عسكرى من جانب إسرائيل ، ومع اقتراب وتجمع مؤشرات العدوان حذر عبد الناصر من الهجوم على غزة وطالب بتأمينها وأعتبر أن اختراقها يعد مسألة حياة أو موت للقوات المصرية ، كما وجه إنذارا للقوات الجوية بتنفيذ خطة الانتشار فى حالة ثبوت التفوق الجوى الإسرائيلى وذلك بالتوجه للسعودية تنفيذا للاتفاقيات السابقة مع المسئولين فيها ، أو إلى بعض مطارات جنوب الوادى ، وبما أن مطارات جنوب الوادى لم تكن مهيأة إلا لاستقبال الطائرات الصغيرة فقد كان الانتشار الأساسى يجب أن يكون فى الأراضى السعودية، لكن هذا الإجراء لم يتخذ للأسف ! . 
وسوف أعود لهذه النقطة مرة أخرى . 

صباح يوم 29أكتوبر 1956 أصدر الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر توجيهات بانتشار جميع الأجهزة الحساسة والسيادية لتحتل أماكن تبادلية وعدم التجمع فى مكان واحد ، وقد جرى بالفعل توزيعها على أكثر من موقع؛ فانتقلت القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة إلى مبنى تبادلى فى حديقة الزهرية بالزمالك أمام نادى ضباط الشرطة ، وانتقل مكتب الرئيس للشئون السياسية وسكرتارية المعلومات إلى المبنى الجديد الذى تشغله حاليا وزارة الحكم المحلى، وهو مبنى تم تجهيزه ضد الزلازل وضد القنابل الثقيلة كما يتوفر فيه ملاجئ وخزائن حديدية تحت الأرض وكان مقرا مناسبا تماما . 

أما مقر مجلس قيادة الثورة فقد كان مقرا تبادليا للقيادة السياسية رغم اعتراض زكريا محى الدين وعلى صبرى وسامى شرف حيث كانت وجهة نظرنا أنه هدفا مكشوفا واضحا ، ولكن عبد الناصر أعرب عن تفاؤله و اعتزازه بهذا المبنى وأنه يعتبره حافزا لدفع المعنويات، وأنه قد شهد صدور القرارات المهمة الكبرى فى تاريخ مصر الثورة ، وقد تم تركيب شبكة اتصالات كاملة وتبادليات بين هذه المواقع وبعضها . 

فى نفس اليوم 29أكتوبر1956 وقعت أول غارة بالهجوم على غزة كما حذر الرئيس جمال عبدالناصر، والذى كان وقتها هو فى منشية البكرى فى اجتماع مع مبعوث إندونيسى لتسليمه رسالة من سوكارنو . 

كان الاتفاق السرى إنجليزى / فرنسى / إسرائيلى ـ كما تكشف ذلك فيما بعد ـ قد تم فى "سيفر"* ورقتين وقعهما ديفيد بن جوريون عن إسرائيل وكريستيان بينو عن فرنسا وباتريك دين عن بريطانيا؛ وينص الإتفاق على أن تقوم إسرائيل ببدء الحرب مساء يوم 29أكتنوبر1956 وان تتدخل بريطانيا وفرنسا للفصل بين المتحاربين والسيطرة على قناة السويس . 

وقد استهدف التدخل الإسرائيلى فى العملية تحقيق ما يلى :
تحطيم القدرة العسكرية المصرية . إجبار المصريين على إدراك أن إسرائيل لا تقهر . 
القضاء على الفدائيين المصريين بتدمير قواعدهم فى سيناء وغزة . 
إجبار مصر على قبول مرور السفن الإسرائيلية عبر قناة السويس ومضيق تيران . 
تعديل رفض مصر المستمر للجهود الإسرائيلية من أجل التسوية السلمية بينهما . 

فى مساء يوم 29أكتوبر1956 صدرت التعليمات بتنفيذ خطة الحرب ، وبدأ الهجوم على غزة فتم اجتياحها، كما احتلت القوات الإسرائيلية ثلاث مواقع فى الكونتلا ورأس النقب ونخل ، ولم يتوفر حتى اليوم معلومات دقيقة عن حقيقة ما حدث فى هذا الهجوم، بل وقد لوحظ اختفاء يوميات الحرب المتعلقة بهذا اليوم حسب علمى . 

وفى يوم 30أكتوبر1956 تعرض مطار ألماظة الحربى لهجوم جوى ، ورفض عبد الناصر انتقال عائلته إلى منزل بديل فى الزمالك كان تابعا للمخابرات أو إلى منزل آخر فى المرج ، واخذ هو يتنقل ما بين مبنى مجلس الوزراء ومجلس قيادة الثورة بالجزيرة، ومبنى القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة فى حديقة الزهرية ، وفى الأخير اطلع على الموقف وسير العمليات الحربية ، كما تم ترتيب إقامة شبه دائمة له فى مبنى مجلس قيادة الثورة بالجزيرة وتولى إدارة الأزمة من هناك مكتفيا بالتواجد فى مجلس الوزراء خلال اللقاءات الرسمية فقط . 

فى مجلس الثورة تم تخصيص أول غرفة فى الدور الثانى للرئيس وهى تطل على النيل وعلى فندق شيراتون الجزيرة الحالى ، وغرفة ثانية خصصت كصالون ومكتب وغرفة تابعة لمحمد أحمد السكرتير الخاص، أما الغرفتين الرابعة والخامسة فكانتا لأعضاء مجلس قيادة الثورة، الذين كانوا يتواجدون فى المبنى ، ويضاف إلى ذلك غرفتى نوم كان الرئيس يقضى فترة الراحة بعد الظهر فى إحداهما، وكان الجناح المقابل والذى يطل على الشارع فكانت تشغله العيادة والأرشيف وضباط الحراسة، وبعض المكاتب الاحتياطية لسكرتارية المعلومات والسكرتارية الصحفية، وسكرتارية أعضاء مجلس قيادة الثورة عند اللزوم . 

فى صباح 30أكتوبر1956 عقد اجتماع فى لندن ضم كل من رئيس وزراء بريطانيا أنتونى إيدن ووزير خارجيته سيلوين لويد ورئيس وزراء فرنسا جى موليه ووزير خارجيته كريستيان بينو تمهيدا لتوجيه الإنذار وفق الخطة المرسومة ، وفى نفس الوقت بدأت إسرائيل فى إسقاط بعض وحدات المظلات فى منطقة المضايق فى سيناء مما دعى إلى عقد اجتماع برئاسة جمال عبد الناصر فى القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة شارك فيه قادة الأسلحة البرية والجوية والبحرية، وكان من رأى الرئيس استخدام القوات الجوية المصرية لوقف تقدم العدو فى سيناء ، ولكنه فوجئ بارتباك قائد القوات الجوية الذى أشار إلى وجود صعوبات تحول دون تنفيذ هذه الخطة بسبب نقص الوقود فى مطار غرب القاهرة الذى يمثل القاعدة الجوية الرئيسية فى ذلك الوقت . 

فى ظهر نفس اليوم 30اكتوبر 1956 صدر الإنذار البريطانى الفرنسى*، وكان يطلب من كل من مصر وإسرائيل وقف إطلاق النار وسحب قواتهما خلال اثنى عشر ساعة إلى مسافة تبعد عشرة أميال شرق وغرب قناة السويس ـ ولم تكن إسرائيل حتى هذا التاريخ قد وصلت إلى قناة السويس ، وبدا الإنذار كما لو كان دعوة لإسرائيل للتقدم نحو القناة ـ وأضاف الإنذار أن تقبل مصر بوجود قوات مشتركة للدولتين فى منطقة القناة ومدن بور سعيد والإسماعيلية والسويس لحماية الملاحة فى القناة وإلا ستضطر الدولتان للتدخل بالقوة المسلحة. 

كان الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر فى ذلك الوقت ـ وكانت الساعة حوالى الثانية عشر ظهرا موجودا فى مبنى مجلس الوزراء وكنت أنا متواجدا مع على صبرى فى مكتبه فى الدور الثانى وسمعت صوت التليفون المباشر بين على صبرى والرئيس ـ كان نوع من الديكتافون يسمعه من فى الغرفة إلا إذا رفعت السماعة فيصبح الحديث قاصرا على المتكلمين فقط ، وقال الرئيس : " يا على الدكتور فوزى حايبعت دلوقتى رسالة إستلمها من السفير البريطانى " . 

وبعد وصول الرسالة طلب الرئيس عقد اجتماع سريع وطلب الرأى والدراسة ، وبدأ أعضاء مجلس قيادة الثورة يتوافدون على مجلس الوزراء حيث حضر عبد الحكيم عامر ثم صلاح سالم ـ وكان قد تم إبلاغ عبد الحكيم عامر بأمر الإنذار تليفونيا ـ كما حضر عبد اللطيف البغدادى وحسين الشافعى وزكريا محى الدين وكان موجودا أيضا الدكتور أحمد ثروت الطبيب الخاص للرئيس . 

لم يبد الدكتور فوزى أى رأى فى الإنذار لا بالقبول ولا بالرفض، وكان الاتجاه العام لدى الحاضرين هو الرفض وإن اختلفت وسيلة الرفض؛ هل يغلق المظروف ويرد إلى السفارة البريطانية ؟ أم يقوم الدكتور فوزى باستدعاء السفير البريطانى ويوجه إليه رفضا شديد اللهجة ؟ . 

ولكن ما أن دخل صلاح سالم المكتب حتى فاجأ الرئيس والحاضرين جميعا بأن خلع غطاء الرأس الخاص به ( الكاب ) ، ووجه كلامه لعبد الناصر قائلا :

 يا ريس أحسن حاجة نستسلم ، وأنا لو منك أروح أسلّم نفسى للسفارة الإنجليزى !!" . فضحك جمال عبد الناصر والتفت إلى الدكتور أحمد ثروت ـ طبيب الرئاسة ـ قائلا : " ياثروت إديله حقنة تهديه" . فرد صلاح سالم :  يا ريس أنا أعنى هذا الكلام ، إحنا مش قد الإنجليز والوضع الطبيعى أن نسلم أنفسنا وإنت ياريس عليك أن تروح وتقابل السفير الإنجليزى وتطلب منه المعذرة !! " . فرد عليه عبد الناصر بعنف ووصفه بالجبن ، وفى لحظة الانفعال المتبادلة بين الاثنين دخل أحد السفرجية حاملا صينية عليها القهوة فأمره صلاح سالم أن يسلمه ملابسه المدنية، وقام صلاح سالم بلبسها وتقدم من الرئيس قائلا :" السلام عليكم يا ريس أنا مسافر السويس وسأقاتل من هناك !"، وفعلا غادر المكان وركب سيارته واتجه إلى السويس وانضم للمقاومة الشعبية فى السويس، وقام بالفعل من هناك بالتنسيق مع عناصر المقاومة فى تنفيذ أول عملية لإغراق سفينة محملة بالأسمنت بهدف تعطيل الملاحة فى قناة السويس . 

بعد مغادرة صلاح سالم تم الاتفاق بالإجماع على رفض الإنذار ، كما اتفق على تسليم الرد بأسلوب بعيد عن العصبية وهو أن يقوم وزير الخارجية محمود فوزى باستدعاء السفير البريطانى ويبلغه برفض الإنذار**. 

رفضت إسرائيل بدورها الإنذار لأنها كانت قد بدأت العمليات العسكرية وفق مخطط سبق الاتفاق عليه مع البدين بريطانيا وفرنسا ، وكان الهدف هو تمكينها من تحقيق أهدافها . 

ولابد أن أشير هنا إلى أنه عندما وقعت الغارة الجوية على مطار ألماظة يوم30اكتوبر1956 أدرك الرئيس عبد الناصر أن هناك معركة تستهدف إسقاط النظام، وليس مجرد إلغاء قرار التأميم أو فرض السيطرة على قناة السويس، فحجم العمليات العسكرية وما صاحبها من تحركات فرنسية بريطانية معلنة – حتى قبل وصول الإنذار ، كانت تؤكد أن الهدف النهائى هو إسقاط نظام ثورة 23يوليو . 

ففى 30 اكتوبر1956 تقدمت مصر بشكوى إلى مجلس الأمن الدولى تشير إلى العدوان الإسرائيلى، وما أعقبه من إنذار بريطانى فرنسى ، وتقدمت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بمشروع قرار يدعو إلى وقف القتال فورا بين مصر وإسرائيل وانسحاب الأخيرة إلى خط الهدنة، ومطالبة جميع أعضاء الأمم المتحدة بالامتناع عن استخدام القوة أو التهديد بها فى منطقة النزاع، وتجنب تقديم أى مساعدات لإسرائيل ما لم تمتثل للقرار . 

فى اليوم التالى قدم الاتحاد السوفيتى مشروع قرار آخر لمجلس الأمن يتطابق والمشروع الأمريكى ، لكن بريطانيا وفرنسا استخدمتا حق الاعتراض ( الفيتو ) لإفشال التوصل إلى قرار بل وتقدمت فرنسا بمشروع قرار مضاد يدين مصر لمساعدتها الثورة الجزائرية . ودفع هذا التطور بداج همرشولد السكرتير العام للأمم المتحدة إلى عرض استقالته من منصبه احتجاجا على التدخل البريطانى الفرنسى السافر ضد مصر ، وألقى بيانا يدين فيه الدولتان وأنهما تسببتا فى ضياع الجهود التى تبذل لوقف إطلاق النار أو لإقرار مبادئ التفاوض حول مشكلة قناة السويس نتيجة توجيه الإنذار، وطالب الدول الأعضاء باحترام ميثاق الأمم المتحدة لكن لم تتم الموافقة على استقالته، وكان ذلك تعبيرا عن التضامن مع مصر ورفض العدوان عليها . 

دفعت هذه التطورات بالرئيس جمال عبد الناصر لإعادة تقييم الموقف، وكان قراره هو رفض إتاحة الفرصة لهذه القوى لتحقيق أهدافها بأية صورة والحرص على استمرار الثورة مهما كلف الأمر ، وكانت حسابات القوة التى يرتكز عليها تشمل القوات المسلحة المصرية وقدرتها على الصمود فى مواجهة العمليات المنتظرة ، والجبهة الداخلية وتماسكها إلى جانب الدعم العربى الواسع وخاصة من جانب القوى الوطنية الشعبية والحاكمة فى كل من سوريا ولبنان والأردن والسعودية . 

وعندما بدأت العمليات أجرى جمال عبد الناصر تقييمه السريع للموقف العسكرى و خرج بنتيجة سلبية حيث أدرك أن القوات المصرية لا يمكنها مجابهة العدوان ووقفه؛ فانتقل إلى بديل آخر هو المقاومة الشعبية بأبعادها المسلحة والإعلامية، وعمل على أن تمتد أيضا إلى صعيد مصر كله فى شكل مظاهرات واحتجاجات ، ومن هنا جرى التفكير فى توزيع السلاح على الشعب المصرى باعتبار أنه فى حالة وقوع هزيمة عسكرية ودخول قوات الاحتلال إلى القاهرة فيجب أن تدفع ثمنا غاليا . 

بدأ الرئيس فى اتخاذ سلسلة من القرارات الهامة :

جاء أولها من منطلق حساباته العسكرية لأهداف العدوان، والتى أدرك من خلالها أن القوات المعتدية تعمل على تطويق الجيش المصرى فى سيناء عملا على إبادته ، وكان أسلوب القيادة العسكرية فى إدارة المعركة يساعد على ذلك برغبتها فى تحقيق انتصار سريع مما دفعها إلى تحريك قوات كبيرة إلى سيناء و جعلها هدفا سهلا للغارات الجوية وأوقع فى صفوفها خسائر كبيرة ، ومن ثم فقد تدخل عبد الناصر وأصدر قراره بسحب القوات المسلحة المصرية من سيناء إلى غرب القناة؛* تفاديا لمزيد من الخسائر التى ستنجم حتما عن وقوعها بين حصار القوات الإسرائيلية من الشرق والقوات البريطانية والفرنسية التى أسقطت جوا فى منطقة قناة السويس غربا، وكان قرارا سياسيا ناجحا بكل المقاييس ساعد على حماية الجيش المصرى وإفشال أهداف القوى المعتدية . 

كان القرار الثانى هو تصعيد المقاومة الشعبية؛ ففى أول يوم للعمليات العسكرية البريطانية الفرنسية المشتركة ، أصدر تعليمات بفتح كل مخازن الأسلحة والذخيرة الموجودة فى القاهرة، وتم شحنها فى مئات اللوارى التى انتشرت فى أحياء القاهرة وبعض المحافظات القريبة مثل القليوبية والغربية والشرقية والجيزة . . الخ . 

كما أصدر الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر توجيهات بإعداد مقر احتياطى لرئاسة الجمهورية فى أسيوط بحيث يتم الانتقال إليه فى حالة نجاح العدوان باحتلال الدلتا كما كانت تنص على ذلك الخطة " روديو "، والتى سبق أن حصلنا عليها من أرشيف سرى خاص بداخل مبنى الكنيسة الإنجليزية فى قصر النيل فى نهاية 1954، وكانت ترتكز على إعادة احتلال القوات البريطانية للجمهورية عندما تقتضى الضرورة ذلك . . كما أصدر توجيهاته بتعزيز التسليح والتحصينات فى باقى المحافظات . . . ، وكانت كلمة السر لعملية توزيع السلاح هى " حنحارب " . 

شمل توزيع السلاح جميع أفراد الشعب مهما اختلفت مشاربهم، ولم يسأل أى فرد عن هويته أو انتمائه السياسى أو العقائدى عند تسليمه السلاح، وكان يصحب عملية التسليح فقط التوعية بتعليمات الأمان فى التعامل مع السلاح . . وتم بالفعل توزيع ما يقرب من مليونى قطعة سلاح . 

فى نفس الوقت شارك متطوعين من كافة شرائح المجتمع من ضباط وجنود جيش إلى ضباط وجنود من الشرطة إلى المتطوعين المدنيين منهم المحامين والأطباء والمهندسين ورجال الدين الإسلامى والمسيحى والشباب من عناصر الفتوة بنين وبنات وطلبة الجامعات والمعاهد والمدارس الثانوية والعمال والفلاحين . . . 

كانت الروح الوطنية تشكل نسيجا بديعا يجمع كل هؤلاء . . وأود أن أشير باعتزاز وفخر إلى أنه بعد أن هدأت الأمور، وتم جلاء القوات البريطانية والفرنسية أمكن جمع كل الأسلحة بالكامل دون أن ينقص منها قطعة واحدة اللهم إلا الأسلحة التى استخدمت داخل بور سعيد نفسها وهذه أيضا لم يفقد منها إلا القليل جدا . 

كانت المقاومة فى منطقة القناة تعمل وفق تنظيم محكم تحت إشراف الرئيس، وتولى القيادة المباشرة كل من زكريا محى الدين وكمال الدين حسين وصلاح سالم يعاونهم على سيبل المثال لا الحصر كل من:
كمال الدين رفعت – عبدالفتاح أبو الفضل – سعد عفرة – محمد فائق – سمير غانم – لطفى واكد – محمود حسين عبدالناصر –فريد طولان – صلاح الدسوقى ومجموعة من ضباط الشرطة – بالإضافة إلى مجموعة من ضباط الصاعقة المصرية منهم جلال هريدى – احمد عبدالله – حسين الفار- وآخرين . . . إلى جانب العديد من العناصر المدنية وكان من ضمنهم سيدات مثل أمينة شفيق من جريدة الأهرام التى سافرت إلى بور سعيد بصحبة بعض السيدات وقد دخلنها فعلا عن طريق التسلل عبر بحيرة المنزلة .

عندما اشتعلت المقاومة فى بورسعيد اتخذ جمال عبد الناصر قراره بالذهاب شخصيا إلى المدينة الباسلة للإطلاع بنفسه على ما يجرى فيها، ولكن كل المحيطين به أعربوا عن اعتراضهم على هذا القرار حرصا عليه، وما أذكره الآن أنه أثناء قيامى بعرض تقرير المعلومات عليه فى مبنى مجلس قيادة الثورة وكنا ساعة المغرب تقريبا لاحظت أنه يجرى إعداد بعض السيارات تساءلت عن السبب فجاءنى الرد أن الرئيس متوجه إلى منطقة القناة، ولما دخلت مكتب الرئيس قال لى أنا رابح أشوف بنفسى ماذا يجرى هناك ولا أعرف إن كنت سأشاركهم المقاومة، وهو ما أتمناه أم سأضطر للعودة ؟ . 

وعلمت أن كلا من عبد اللطيف البغدادى وزكريا محى الدين وحسين الشافعى سيرافقون الرئيس، وكان موقف صلاح سالم قد استقر فى مدينة السويس و كمال الدين حسين يتولى المقاومة فى الإسماعيلية . . . تحركت السيارات فعلا حوالى الثامنة والنصف مساء وعدت إلى مكتبى فى مبنى مجلس الوزراء وقد وصل الرئيس إلى مدينة الإسماعيلية حيث قابله كمال الدين حسين وكمال الدين رفعت اللذان اعترضا على قرار الرئيس وعملا على إثنائه عن مواصلة السفر إلى بور سعيد وقالا له : " إحنا المسئولين عن هذا الخط، وأنه من الخطر التقدم بعد الإسماعيلية، ومن رأينا أن تعود إلى القاهرة حيث أن قيادتك من هناك أجدى بكثير من تواجدك فى رقعة ضيقة من أرض المعركة التى هى أرض مصر كلها والعالم العربى كله، وأن وسائل الاتصال هنا تكاد تكون معدومة كما أنه لا يوجد أى وسائل للإعلام، وأن وجودك هنا يعد خطأ على المستويين التكتيكى والإستراتيجى" ، شارك الحاضرون فى هذه المناقشات واستقر رأيهم على ضرورة عودة الرئيس إلى القاهرة وعاد بالفعل بعدما اقتنع بوجهة نظرهم . 

صاحب المقاومة المسلحة حركة مقاومة إعلامية نشطة شارك فيها جميع الصحفيين والأدباء ورجال الإعلام والفنانين والمبدعين . . تطوعوا من تلقاء أنفسهم كل يعرض إمكانياته واستعداده للمشاركة فى هذه المعركة الوطنية . 

كانت مؤسسة روزاليوسف بمثابة بؤرة للنضال الوطنى، ومصدر إشعاع خطير للغاية الكل يعمل . . والكل يبدع . . والكل يبدى أفكارا تصب فى إذكاء المعركة كان هناك صلاح جاهين وصلاح حافظ وحسن فؤاد وأحمد حمروش وفتحى غانم وأحمد بهاءالدين وعبدالغنى أبو العينين ومحمود المراغى وجمال كامل ومنير عامر ونجاح عمر ومديحة يشاركهم منير حافظ وإبراهيم بغدادى وآخرين من الأبطال الذين قد لا تسعفنى الذاكرة الآن بأسمائهم هذا بخلاف مجموعة العمال الذين كانوا يعملون فى المطابع وعلى رأسهم عم حسن وعمال التوزيع الخ ، وكانت هناك مثلها فى وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط، وبؤرة ثالثة فى مصلحة الاستعلامات التى كانت منشأة حديثا، ورابعة فى الصحف اليومية الأهرام والأخبار والجمهورية والإذاعة المصرية وصوت العرب . . 

علاوة على عناصر عديدة يصعب إحصاؤها أو تفضيل واحد منها على الآخر . . لم يتخلف أحد وكل منهم أعطى ربما بما يفوق طاقته فى التحرك داخليا أو خارجيا مع الأصدقاء والمؤسسات ، وعلى سبيل المثال فقد تم إيفاد الصحفى مصطفى أمين إلى بيروت حيث اصطحب معه سعيد فريحة الصحفى اللبنانى المشهور بحبه لمصر وثورة يوليو – واتجها إلى لندن لمخاطبة الرأى العام البريطانى، ودحض ما تدعيه وسائل الإعلام هناك ضد مصر . . وتم أيضا إيفاد عناصر أخرى إلى فرنسا وإيطاليا وألمانيا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، والبعض منهم سافر على نفقته الخاصة . . . وكانت إذاعة صوت العرب بجميع كوادرها ، وصوت أحمد سعيد يحرض ويجمع أبناء الأمة العربية من القاهرة وباقى الإذاعات الموجهة وإذاعات الدول العربية شعلة لا تنطفئ من الوطنية والقومية العربية المتضامنة مع القضية المصرية . 

تصادف أن تعرضت هوائيات الإذاعة المصرية فى أبو زعبل للقصف الجوى صباح يوم الأول من نوفمبر1956، وأدى ذلك إلى انقطاع الإرسال الإذاعى ، وكان الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر متواجدا فى مكتبه بمجلس الوزراء وقرر أن يؤدى صلاة الجمعة بالجامع الأزهر الشريف . . 

طلبنى الرئيس بعد أن أبلغته بضرب هوائيات الإذاعة المصرية وقال : " تقدروا يا سامى تشغلوا الإذاعة على الأقل فى حدود دائرة مدينة القاهرة ؟

فقلت : " يا أفندم ما أقدرش أعطى سيادتك رد إلا بعد إجراء بعض الاتصالات مع الفنيين فى الإذاعة وعموما سيادتك إدينى دقائق لمعرفة الموقف بالضبط . . . 

قال الرئيس : " يا سامى حانصّلىالجمعة فى الأزهر إنشاء الله . . . شد حيلك . . " . 

بعد اتصالات تليفونية فورية مع الفنيين حضر إلى مكتبى على عجل كل من محمد أمين حماد مدير الإذاعة والمهندسين عزالدين فريد و فاروق عامر و محمد الشافعى والمذيع فهمى عمر، ثم جاء بعد قليل جلال معوض، وأبلغونى أنه يمكن البث قبل صلاة الجمعة بشرط توفير خطوط تليفونية بشكل فنى معين لو أمكن ترتيبه مع مصلحة التليفونات بصفة عاجلة ، أما عن الهوائيات فجارى بالفعل إصلاح بعضها بما يؤدى لاستمرار الإذاعة فى حدود دائرة مدينة القاهرة . 

وبالفعل اتصلت بالدكتور محمود رياض مدير التليفونات ولما أبلغته بالمطلوب قال لى أنه توقع مثل هذا الأمر فأرسلت له على الفور المهندس عز الدين فريد لمقر المصلحة فى شارع رمسيس لإنهاء الترتيبات الفنية، وقد اكتشف أن هناك خط تليفونى بين أبو زعبل ودار الإذاعة فى شارع الشريفين لم يتعرض للتلف، وتم الاستفادة بهذا الخط وكان على الجانب الآخر فى محطة أبو زعبل المهندسين صلاح عامر والجارحى القشلان اللذين أمكنهما بالتنسيق مع زملائهم الآخرين من تفعيل الخطين الآخرين اللذين أمكن ترتيبهما فى مكتبى من خلال مصلحة التليفونات وتحويلة تليفونات مجلس الوزراء، وفى خلال ساعة ونصف أو يزيد قليل ، أمكن استئناف إرسال الإذاعة فى دائرة قطرها عشرين كيلومترا . 

ونفذت أول تجربة . . تكلم من خلالها لأول مرة منذ انقطاع الإذاعة فهمى عمر مرددا " هنا القاهرة " ثم توجه مع زميله جلال معوض إلى الجامع الأزهر الشريف لإجراء التجارب والاستعداد لاستئناف الإرسال الإذاعى من هناك تمهيدا لإذاعة صلاة الجمعة منه . 

عملنا بعد ذلك كإجراء احتياطى على اختبار قوة الاستماع فطلبت مفتش المباحث لمدينة القاهرة اللواء يوسف القفاص الذى عمل على تكليف ضباط الإدارة فى جميع أقسام القاهرة بالتبليغ عن قوة الاستماع والوضوح لإذاعة القاهرة التى تبث من مكتبى بمبنى مجلس الوزراء ومن الجامع الأزهر الشريف . أثناء المكالمة هذه اتصل أحد ضباطه به مبلغا إياه أن الإذاعة عادت للإرسال وأن فهمى عمر يقول هنا القاهرة ويردد أناشيد وطنية . 

توجهت إلى مكتب الرئيس عبد الناصر وأبلغته بالنتائج التى وصلنا لها وتمام استئناف الإذاعة ، فأعرب عن سعادته وامتنانه لكل من شارك فى هذا العمل، وكان احمد سعيد مدير صوت العرب قد لحق بالمجموعة المتواجدة فى مكتبى فور أن سمع " هنا القاهرة " وانضم لفريق العمل من المذيعين والفنيين . 

بقى طاقم الفنيين بمكتبى للإشراف على التجهيزات الفنية والعمل على تقويتها بواسطة بعض الأجهزة التى أمكن الحصول عليها من مخازن الإذاعة والتليفونات وذلك حتى عودة الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر ومخاطبته الشعب المصرى والعالم أجمع من خلال الإذاعة ووكالات الأنباء التى نقلت عن الإذاعة معلنا من فوق منبر الجامع الأزهر الشريف : " الله أكبر . . ـ التى قيلت لأول مرة سنة 1956 من فوق منبر الجامع الأزهر الشريف ـ سنقاتل . . . سنقاتل . . ولن نستسلم . . "

بدأ العمل بعد ذلك مباشرة لترتيب استئناف إرسال الإذاعة على مستوى الجمهورية وخارجها من أبى زعبل . 

وكانت عملية تشرفت كثيرا بتلقى التكليف بها وبإنجازها من خلال جهد جماعى من كل رجال الإذاعة المصرية من فنيين ومهندسين ومذيعين كانوا كلهم بدون استثناء على مستوى المسئولية . 

وكانت إذاعة " أم كلثوم " منذ ذلك اليوم ، و التعليمات التى صدرت بإستمرارهذه الإذاعة كانت صارمة حول بث أغانى السيدة أم كلثوم وحدها فقط ولمدة خمسة ساعات يوميا تبدأ من الخامسة وحتى العاشرة مساء . 

ووسط هذه الصفحة الناصعة البياض والمشرفة من تاريخ النضال المصرى ظهرت نقطة سوداء وضعتها مجموعة من السياسيين القدامى الذين عقدوا اجتماعا ضم عناصر من أحزاب الوفد والسعديين والأحرار الدستوريين والإخوان المسلمين ، وكان معهم سليمان حافظ الذى كان نائبا لرئيس مجلس الوزراء ووزيرا للداخلية فى بداية الثورة، وكان من قبل نائبا لرئيس مجلس الدولة – وقد قرروا فى نهاية اجتماعاتهم إعداد رسالة موجهة للرئيس جمال عبد الناصر، وبقيت أمامهم مشكلة من الذى يسلم هذه الرسالة للرئيس جمال عبدالناصر . . 

فى يوم الجمعة 2نوفمبر1956 أوفد المستشار سليمان حافظ زوج ابنته الضابط عبد اللطيف الرافعى لمقابلة صلاح نصر مديرا مكتب القائد العام للقوات المسلحة فى ذلك الوقت، يطلب سليمان حافظ فى رسالته تدبير لقاء فورى بين الرئيس حمال عبد الناصر وسليمان حافظ لأمر بالغ الخطورة . فقام صلاح نصر بتكليف من الرئيس بمقابلة سليمان حافظ ليستطلع منه شخصيا عن أسباب طلبه اللقاء ، وفهم منه أن الرسالة تخص الأحداث المتعلقة بالوضع المترتب على العدوان الثلاثى ، وأن هناك اقتراحات بتنحى القيادة السياسية الحالية عن مسئوليتها لإنقاذ مصر من الدمار الذى ستتعرض له وكرر طلبه مقابلة الرئيس . 

كانت تحركات واتصالات سليمان حافظ وغيره من السياسيين القدامى مرصودة بالطبع فى تلك الفترة – ولما أبلغ صلاح نصر رسالة سليمان حافظ للرئيس رفض مقابلته وكلف عبد اللطيف البغدادى بمقابلته ، ولما بلغ صلاح نصر الضابط الرافعى بأن البغدادى كلف بمقابلة سليمان حافظ ، طلب على لسان الأخير أن يحضر المقابلة أيضا اللواء عبد الحكيم عامر، وقابله فعلا كلا من البغدادى وعامر الذى قال بعد المقابلة :

 الراجل ده حقيقى أنيابه زرقاء . . ولم ينس حقده على جمال عبد الناصر . . . فهو يطلب تنحى عبد الناصر لأنه مكروه – هكذا !! – وأن يتولى محمد نجيب رئاسة مصر ،حيث أنه مؤهل للاتفاق مع الإنجليز ، ويعلن حياد البلد وتتولى وزارة حزبية الأمور فى البلاد ، وأن يعود " العسكر!" إلى ثكناتهم . ."

وعندما نقلا الرسالة للرئيس كان تعليقه : " أنه من سيحضر إلى هنا منهم سوف يضرب بالنار" .

كان التحليل والتقدير بناء على نتيجة هذه المقابلة هو أن سليمان حافظ بالتعاون مع بقايا الأحزاب يريد أن يمهد لتولى وزارة حزبية شئون البلاد تحت رئاسة اللواء محمد نجيب الذى بعد أن يتخلصوا منه تتعاون الحكومة مع الغزاة . . ( لتجنب ويلات الحرب . . . ) . 

وثبت بعد ذلك من واقع تقارير المعلومات وتحريات الأجهزة الأمنية أن اللواء محمد نجيب لم يكن بعيدا عن بقايا جبهة أزمة مارس سنة1954 فى هذه الأحداث *. 

ورغم تشابه موقف السياسيين القدامى- من حيث الشكل- مع موقف صلاح سالم إلا أن منطلقات كل طرف كانت مختلفة تماما ، فصلاح سالم الذى خانته أعصابه فى لحظة ما ، أكد تصرفه اللاحق بالتوجه إلى السويس وقيادة المقاومة الشعبية فيها قدرا عاليا من الفدائية، كما عكس نبل أهدافه، وأن الأمر يكمن فقط فى الخشية من آثار العدوان وغيرته على سلامة البلاد ولم يكن متطلعا إلى سلطة أو نفوذ رغم الاختلاف معه فى أسلوب تعبيره عن هذه الأهداف أو انفعاله على الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر . . 

أما عناصر الأحزاب والسياسيين القدامى فقد كان موقفهم نابعا عن تفكير متخاذل وانهزامية واضحة ، علاوة على أنه كان يعكس قدرا عاليا من الشماتة والرغبة فى تصفية الحسابات مع الثورة ، وانتهاز الفرصة لتجديد علاقاتهم بالإنجليز ، وهى نفس المواقف التى طبعت سلوكهم السياسى فى فترة ما قبل الثورة . . 

لقد أظهر جمال عبد الناصر ثباتا قويا فى مواجهة الموقف كما أمتلك قدرة كبيرة فى معالجة كل التفصيلات مهما كانت ثانوية أو بعيدة – شكلا – عن لب القضية ، وعلى سبيل المثال فقد كان يحرص على الإلمام بالموقف التموينى يوميا من القمح والسكر والدقيق والزيت والشاى والبنزين والجاز والبوتاجاز وخلافه من المواد التى تشكل أساسا لاحتياجات المواطن وعصب المعركة . . وبالمناسبة ومن هذا التاريخ استمرت سكرتارية الرئيس للمعلومات فى إعداد تقرير يومى بالموقف التموينى مع التطوير بإضافة الأرصدة المتبقية والكميات المطلوب توافرها ولمدد تتراوح بين ستة شهور وسنة حسب السلع المطلوبة للمواطنين مع الوضع فى الاعتبار مدى توافر العملة الصعبة اللازمة للاستيراد . . 

وتواصلت معدلات كثافة العمل بنفس القدر حتى تمام جلاء القوات البريطانية الفرنسية عن بور سعيد فى ديسمبر1956 ، وحتى بعد وقف القتال كان هناك استعداد دائم وحالة تعبئة فى الداخل لمواجهة أى طارئ قد يقع ، وكانت الاجتماعات لا تنقطع ويجرى إعداد تقديرات الموقف بشكل متوالىلإختيار أنسب البدائل لإدارة المعركة سواء فى مواجهة القوات المعتدية أو فى داخل المنظمة الدولية – الأمم المتحدة – وفى مجال تهيئة الرأى العام العربى والدولى لمساندة قضية مصر فى معركتها المصيرية .

كان الشعب العربى كله حاضرا وبقوة منذ صدور قرار تأميم شركة قناة السويس وحتى وقوع العدوان بعد أن نجح الرئيس عبد الناصر فى بعث فكرة القومية العربية وتحويل التضامن العربى إلى واقع ملموس . 

فمنذ صدور قرار التأميم خرجت مئات التظاهرات وعقدت المؤتمرات فى كل أرجاء الوطن العربى تعلن مساندتها للقرار ووقوفها إلى جانب مصر فى معركتها لاسترداد حقوقها فى القناة ، وبنفس القوة كانت مساندة الحكومات والقيادات الرسمية للقاهرة فى شكل بيانات واتصالات مع القيادة المصرية وتحركات دبلوماسية وغيرها ، وفور وقوع العدوان المسلح انهالت على السفارات المصرية فى دمشق وعمان وبيروت والقنصلية المصرية فى القدس وفى دول المغرب العربى والمغتربين العرب فى أوروبا وأمريكا بخلاف مئات الألوف من الرسائل التى وصلت للرئيس تطالب بالتطوع لمحاربة المعتدين إلى جانب القوات المصرية . 

ولم تقتصر ردود الفعل على التجمعات الشعبية وحدها بل شاركت الحكومات والقيادات المسئولة أيضا . 

فقد توجه الرئيس شكرى القوتلى رئيس الجمهورية السورية إلى موسكو لمطالبة الاتحاد السوفيتى بتقديم الدعم اللازم لمصر وتزويدها باحتياجاتها من السلاح ، وكان قبل سفره قد اتصل بالرئيس جمال عبد الناصر مستفسرا عن أخبار المعركة واحتياجات مصر* . 

ومن سوريا أيضا اتصل بعض الضباط الوطنيين عارضين خدماتهم، وكان أهم هذه الاتصالات ما تقدم به عبد الحميد السراج – نائب رئيس الجمهورية أثناء الوحدة ورئيس الشعبة الثانية ( المخابرات ) فى الجيش السورى سنة1956 – يعرض نيته نسف خط أنابيب البترول الذى ينقل الخام من العراق إلى البحر الأبيض عبر سوريا ، لكن الرئيس عبد الناصر نصح بعدم التورط فى المعركة حماية لهم ولسوريا برغم اقتناعه أن هذا العمل سيوفر دعما كبيرا لمصر ، لكن عبد الحميد السراج كان قد بدأ فعلا فى اتخاذ الخطوات التنفيذية . . وقد استدعى ناظم القدسى رئيس الوزراء فى سوريا كلا من اللواء شوكت شقير واللواء عفيف البزرى – قادة الجيش السورى آنذاك – ونقل لهما أن السفارة البريطانية أبلغته بوجود وحدات عسكرية أو شبه عسكرية حول محطا الضخ الخاصة بخط أنابيب التابلاين فنفيا علمهما بهذا الموضوع ، فقام ناظم القدسى باستدعاء عبد الحميد السراج، وأعاد عليه نفس السؤال فنفى بدوره علمه بأية مخططات فى هذا الشأن . . 

فقال له ناظم القدسى : " أن لديه معلومات تقول كذا وكذا . . وإنت حاتضيعنا وتؤذى الوضع العام !! . فرد عليه عبد الحميد السراج " طيب يا سيدى أنا سوف أبحث الموضوع وسأرد عليك لأن الخط طوله حوالى 800 كيلومتر وليس لدى طائرة ، بل إن بعض المناطق يمكن أن اصل إليها بواسطة الجمل أو الحصان 000 أعطنى ثلاثة أو أربعة أيام حتى يمكن أن أرد عليك . . " . 

وكان السراج قد رتب العملية وأعطى التعليمات لضباطه بتوقيتات التنفيذ وكان قراره أنه فى حالة تعرض مصر للعدوان يقوم بنسف محطات الضخ . . . وتم نسف هذه المحطات فعلا ثانى يوم العدوان الثلاثى على مصر . 

لقد تصرف عبد الحميد السراج على مسئوليته، وأحدثت العملية صدى واسعا فى العالم كله، أما فى العالم العربى فقد بادرت العناصر الوطنية فى أكثر من دولة بإخطارنا باعتزامهم تنفيذ عمليات مماثلة فى بلادهم، ولكن تم تحذيرهم بوضوح باعتبار أن اتساع رقعة مثل هذه العمليات لن يخدم المصلحة القومية ويكفى انفجار واحد لأن انتشار هذه الظاهرة يمكن أن يقود إلى تأليب الرأى العام العالمى والأوربى خاصة ، وكان قد بدأ يميل إلى جانب مصر . 

وقد خرج على هذه القاعدة المناضلين الليبيين من جماعة عمر المختار بقيادة الأستاذين مصطفى بن عامر وبشير المغيربى وزملائهم الذين قاموا بتنفيذ بعض العمليات ضد المصالح البريطانية فى ليبيا حيث تم تفجير قنبلة فى بنك باركليز البريطانى، كما قاموا بنسف أنابيب البترول فى ميناء بنغازى وأشعلوا النيران فى خزانات الوقود الخاصة بالقوات البريطانية . 

كما ظهرت لأول مرة فى بعض الدول والإمارات العربية مثل الكويت الدعوة لوقف تصدير البترول إلى المعتدين وسحب الأموال العربية من البنوك البريطانية ومقاطعة البضائع الفرنسية والبريطانية . 

ولم يكن الموقف الدولى يقل استنكارا للعدوان عن الموقف العربى أخذا فى الاعتبار بالطبع القيود التى تفرضها التوازنات الدولية . 

فكما أشرت فى السابق ، حرصت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية على امتلاك زمام المبادأة بعرض مشروع قرار فى مجلس الأمن يدين العدوان، وصحب ذلك إعلان الرئيس الأمريكى دوايت ايزنهاور على شاشات التليفزيون أن واشنطون عارضت منذ البداية اللجوء للقوة ، وأنها لم تستشر من قبل المعتدين .

واتخذ الاتحاد السوفيتى موقفا مؤيدا لمصر منذ بداية الأزمة، ولكن التمرد الذى كانت شواهده قد بدأت تتجمع فى المجر فرض قيدا على حركة الاتحاد السوفيتى، ومن هنا كان رد خروشوف على الرئيس شكرى القوتلى أثناء زيارته لموسكو عدم إمكانية تقديم مساعدة عسكرية لمصر لكنه شن حملة دبلوماسية مكثفة على القوى المعتدية فى الإطار الثنائى وفى الأمم المتحدة . 

ففى الإطار الثنائى بعث بولجانين برسالة إلى أنطونى إيدن رئيس وزراء بريطانيا تتضمن تهديدا باستخدام الصواريخ العابرة للقارات لوقف العدوان، ثم بعث برسالة أخرى بنفس المعنى إلى رئيس وزراء فرنسا جى موليه، وبرسالة ثالثة إلى دافيد بن جوريون رئيس وزراء إسرائيل يصف فيها إسرائيل بأنها تعمل كأداة فى يد الإمبريالية ، ويحذرها من العبث بمصير السلام ، وطالب بأن تعود إسرائيل إلى رشدها وتوقف عملياتها العسكرية ضد مصر قبل فوات الأوان ثم قام باستدعاء سفيره فى تل ابيب، واعتبرت هذه الرسائل بمثابة إنذارات للدول الثلاثة، وكان قد سبقها إرسال رسالة إلى الرئيس أيزنهاور يستعرض فيها الأخطار المترتبة على الموقف القائم وما ينذر به من احتمال اشتعال حرب عالمية، وأن على موسكو وواشنطن بما يملكانه من قوة ، العمل معا لإيقاف الحرب . 

وتقدمت الهند ممثلة للدول الآسيوية الإفريقية بمشروع قرار للجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة يطالب بوقف القتال وسحب القوات المعتدية، وأن يقدم السكرتير العام للأمم المتحدة تقريرا بذلك خلال اثنتى عشرة ساعة وقد حظى القرار بالموافقة من الجمعية العامة . 

هكذا لعب النظام الدولى بتركيبته التى كانت قائمة فى ذلك الوقت وظهور قوة ثالثة لها صوتها المؤثر فى المحافل الدولية؛ هى قوة عدم الانحياز التى لعبت دورا هاما فى تعرية الأهداف الإمبريالية التى سعت قوى الاستعمار القديم وشكل قاعدة صلبة لمساندة الدول الصغيرة وحقها فى الحرية . 

ومع إعلان القوات المعتدية قبولها إيقاف القتال يوم 6نوفمبر1956 استجابة لقرارات المنظمة الدولية بدأت معركة لا تقل شراسة عن المعركة المسلحة . . . لقد كانت المعركة الجديدة ذات بعدين أساسيين :

البعد الأول: 
يرتبط بالمقاومة المسلحة التى استهدفت حرمان القوات المعتدية من امتلاك أية فرصة للراحة أو الاستقرار فى مدينة بور سعيد ، وقد حققت بالفعل إنجازات ضخمة فى هذا المجال وسقط الشهداء وتنوعت البطولات الغير مسبوقة فى التاريخ الحديث . . 



أما البعد الثانى:
فقد كان مرتبطا بالمعركة الدبلوماسية وخاصة فى الأمم المتحدة بهدف إتمام انسحاب قوات الدول المعتدية الثلاث 

فقد استأنفت الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة جلساتها فى السابع من نوفمبر 1956 ، وطالب مندوب مصر فى المنظمة الدولية السفير عمر لطفى بانسحاب المعتدين، ولكن مندوبا بريطانيا وفرنسا رفضا مشروع الانسحاب الفورى بدعوى تخوفهما من تجدد القتال بين مصر وإسرائيل . 


وتطرقت المناقشات إلى تشكيل قوة طوارئ دولية، وتكاثفت الضغوط، وهدد السكرتير العام للأمم المتحدة بفرض عقوبات صارمة على إسرائيل إذا لم تسحب قواتها مما دفعها للإعلان رسميا فى الثامن من نوفمبر1956 اعتزامها سحب قواتها من مصر والتعاون مع قوة الطوارئ الدولية . 


وبدأت المباحثات مع السلطات المصرية حول تشكيل قوة الطوارئ الدولية واعترض الرئيس عبد الناصر على اشتراك كندا فيها نظرا لعضويتها فى الكومنولث كما اعترض أيضا على مشاركة نيوزيلاندا وباكستان نظرا لتبعية الأولى لبريطانيا وعضوية الثانية فى حلف بغداد . 

وصلت طلائع قوة الطوارئ الدولية إلى مصر يوم 16نوفمبر1956 ومعها السكرتير العام للأمم المتحدة داج همرشولد للقاء الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر ، وفى 23نوفمبر1956 عقدت الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة جلستها لمناقشة مشروع قرار قدمته مجموعة الدول الآفروآسيوية يطالب الدول المعتدية بالإذعان للقرارات السابقة بشأن الانسحاب، وحظى القرار بالموافقة فى 24نوفمبر1956 وعارضه فقط الدول الثلاث ومعها كندا وبلجيكا وامتناع عشرة دول عن التصويت . 

وسعت إسرائيل للمراوغة والتملص من قرارات الأمم المتحدة أو محاولة فرض شروط فى مقابل الانسحاب، وتكررت اجتماعات الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة وخاض محمود فوزى وزير الخارجية معركة كبيرة بالتنسيق مع جمال عبد الناصر حتى أتمت إسرائيل انسحابها الكامل دون أن تحصل على أى من مطالبها بإقرار مصر رسميا بحرية المرور لسفنها فى قناة السويس، وبعد أن كانت القوات البريطانية الفرنسية قد أتمت انسحابها فى 23ديسمبر1956 . 

وعندما نعود اليوم بعدما يزيد على أربعين عاما إلى معركة العدوان الثلاثى سوف نلاحظ انقساما بين الباحثين الأكاديميين؛ فالبعض يرى أن العنصر الأهم الذى أدى إلى وقف العدوان هو التحرك السوفيتى الذى يعبر عنه فى كل الكتابات على أنه " الإنذار السوفيتى " ، لقد أيد الاتحاد السوفيتى موقف مصر منذ بداية الأزمة لكن مع بداية العدوان بدأ صوته يخفت تدريجيا نتيجة انشغاله بالثورة المضادة له فى بولندا وخشيت موسكو من تدخل الغرب فى أزمة بولندا إذا ما تدخلت فى أزمة السويس، ومن هنا أبلغ خروشوف السكرتير العام للحزب الشيوعى السوفيتى السيد شكرى القوتلى رئيس سوريا الذى كان يزور موسكو وقتها أنه أى خروشوف لا يستطيع تقديم مساعدة حربية لمصر، كما تم تبليغ السفير المصرى فى موسكو بنفس المعنى . 

لكن تطور الأمور وتصاعد ردود الفعل العالمية المضادة للعدوان الثلاثى دفعت موسكو لإعادة ترتيب أوراقها من جديد فسعت إلى صياغة تعاون مع واشنطن فى هذا المجال وأرسل بولجانين رئيس الوزراء السوفيتى برسالة إلى أيزنهاور فى 5 نوفمبر 1956 يحذر فيها من إمكانية تفجر حرب عالمية ثالثة ، وأنه لابد من التعاون لسحق العدوان . 

وفى نفس اليوم أرسل ثلاث رسائل إلى الدول المعتدية( فرنسا وبريطانيا وإسرائيل( تضمنت كلها تهديدا غير مباشر وتحذير من تعرض هذه الدول لهجوم من دول أقوى تملك كل أنواع أسلحة الدمار الحديثة وحذرها جميعا من العبث بمصير السلام العالمى ، كما طالب السوفيت بعقد اجتماع عاجل لمجلس الأمن للنظر فى وقف القتال فورا . 

يرى الكثير من المحللين أن هذا الإنذار كان له تأثير قوى فى وقف العدوان ، لكن البعض الآخر يرى فى الموقف الأمريكى المضاد للعدوان، والذى انطوى على استياء بالغ تولد لدى واشنطن من أسلوب التصرف الذى أقدم عليه إيدن ومعه فرنسا وإسرائيل ، حيث أعلن أيزنهاور على شاشات التلفزيون أن واشنطن عارضت منذ البداية اللجوء لاستخدام القوة ، وأنها لم تستشر من قبل المعتدين ، وأنها لن تتورط فى الصراع وستقدم مساعيها لإنهاء المشكلة سلميا . 

وبعد صدور الإنذار السوفيتى* خشى أيزنهاور من بروز الدور السوفيتى ، وكان قد تم انتخابه لفترة رئاسة ثانية فواصل ضغطه على إيدن لقبول وقف إطلاق النار ، وهدد بأنه إذا ما امتنعت بريطانيا فلن يقدم لها المساعدة لإنقاذ عملتها المترنحة ، ولن يساعد فى تمويل شحنات البترول البديلة . 

هكذا يؤكد هؤلاء المحللين من الاتجاهين أن العامل الخارجى هو الذى أنقذ مصر من أن تبتلعها الدول الثلاث ، فليكن أن الاتحاد السوفيتى يبحث عن دور فى الشرق الأوسط ، وأن واشنطن ترى أن الدول الثلاث قد خدعتها عندما تصرفت من وراء ظهرها ، ولكن ماذا يمكن أن يكون عليه مواقف هذه القوى الكبرى لو أن القيادة الثورية انهارت فى الساعات الأولى للعدوان ، أو أن خطة السياسيين القدامى نجحت فى تجميع الشعب وتأليبه ضد قيادته إلى حد مطالبتها بالتسليم ، هل كان من المنتظر أن تقف هذه القوى نفس المواقف التى أعلنتها فى التصدى للعدوان الثلاثى . 

إن العامل الأهم من كل ذلك هو الصمود الذى أظهره الشعب المصرى فى كل المواقع ، وانتفاضته ضد العدوان ، وثبات قيادته وعدم تخاذلها تحت ظروف الحملة العسكرية الشرسة التى تعرضت لها مصر برغم الفوارق الكبيرة فى موازين القوة العسكرية ، ولا شك أن الصورة التى أوضحتها فى الصفحات السابقة عن الملحمة الشعبية والثورية التى ساهمت فى التصدى للعدوان لخير تعبير عن هذا الصمود وذلك الثبات *. 

وهكذا فقد أمم جمال عبد الناصر شركة قناة السويس سنة1956 وبذلك فتح بنكا مصريا لم ولن ينضب معينه ، بل بنك يتزايد دخله سنويا على مر الزمن وبمعدل نمو فاق الـ 6% تقريبا سنويا . 

لقد كان دخل قناة السويس سنة 1955 هو 35 مليون جنيه أى 100مليون دولار سنويا، كانت مصر تتقاضى منها مبلغ مليون جنيه فقط أى ثلاثة ملايين دولار سنويا، وأصبح دخل قناة السويس سنة1996 حوالى خمسة ملايين دولار يوميا أى حوالى 17مليون جنيه يوميا، وأصبح دخل قناة السويس سنة 2001 حوالى مليار وتسعمائة ألف واثنين وأربعين مليون دولار أى حوالى خمسة مليون وثلاثمائة ألف دولار يوميا ، أى حوالى العشرين مليون جنيه تقريبا يوميا . كما زادت نسبة السفن العابرة 5ر3% وزادت الحمولات بنسبة 3ر3% . 

وبذلك أصبح عبد الناصر يشارك مشاركة فعلية و عملية فى تنمية مصر حتى بعد رحيله عن عالمنا.

ويمكن تلخيص نتائج معركة تأميم قناة السويس وحرب 1956 فى النقاط التالية :
كان عبد الناصر هو بطل هذه الحرب . 
تأكيد قدرة دولة صغيرة على الوقوف فى وجه القوى الكبرى .
ابراز مصر كدولة نوذج تمثل طليعة التحرر من قيود الامبريالية العالمية.
تأكيد حق دولة فى السيطرة على مواقع إستراتيجية تملكها وتخصها . 
قدرة دولة صغيرة على الصمود أمام مواجهة نفسية ضارية . 
سقوط حلف بغداد . 
انسحاب فرنسا من شمال إفريقيا وانتصار ثورة الجزائر . 
فتح أبواب التغيير الشامل فى إفريقيا . 
بزوغ نجم القومية العربية وتأكيدها كهوية مشروعة . 
خطاب عبد الناصر فى الأزهر سنة 1956 كان نقطة الانطلاق للأمة العربية كلها .
نقطة البداية والانطلاق للتنمية الاقتصادية على قاعدة مصرية خالصة . 
ألغيت اتفاقية الجلاء . 
أممت البنوك والشركات البريطانية والفرنسية . 
الملك حسين ألغى الاتفاق الأردنى البريطانى فى مارس1957 . 
الوحدة المصرية السورية ثم ثورة العراق 1958 . 
ثبت وتأكدت صحة نوايا إسرائيل التوسعية عندما أعلنت ضم سيناء . 


لقد انتهى العدوان الثلاثى بهزيمة المعتدين ونهاية إمبراطورية لا تغرب عنها الشمس ، وفرنسا التى كانت تعارض النفوذ البريطانى فى المنطقة ارتكبت خطأ جسيما عندما شاركت فى العدوان بهدف القضاء على جمال عبد الناصر بسبب مساعدته لحركة التحرير الجزائرية ، ولم تستطع أن تفهم أن مساعدات مصر مهما كان حجمها لم تكن هى التى صنعت ثورة الجزائر ، بل بالعكس فقد خرج الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر منتصرا وهذا مثّل دفعة قوية للثوار فى كل مكان وليس فى الجزائر فقط ، وبذلك تأكد أن عبد الناصر هو العقبة الكبرى فى طريق مخططات القوى الكبرى . 


ولأنه لا يصح إلا الصحيح وإن طال الزمن فقد بدأت تتكشف الكثير من أسرار العدوان الثلاثى على مصر من مختلف الدوائر الغربية التى تآمرت وخططت ونفذت هذا العدوان . 


*

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

أنحني احتراما لقلمك
الذي منحني فرصة عظيمة 
لأتذكر جزءا من تاريخ مصر العظيم
يوم أن كانت أرض النضال..أرض الرجال
يوم أن كان جمال....ملهما لكل حر ثائر
وموقظا لما غفل من الضمائر


عزيزي البطل...الصديق الحبيب
الأستاذ سيد جعيتم..أعترف بعجزي
عن مجاراة قلمك المبدع
لكنني سأحاول بإذن الله
أن أقترب منك في هذا الصدد
تحيتي وتقديري


وعذرا لتأخري في المشاركة
لأسباب صحية ومهنية
أخوكم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

فى أنتظار قلم استاذنا الدكتور / احمد فنديس . ندعوا له بالصحة والعافية .
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه



شكرا لك أيها الحبيب...فقد قلبت علي الذكريات..التى كنت أظن أنني نسيتها...والتى كثيرا ما عبرت عنها كتابة....مقالات وقصص وأشعارا...فالصورة المنشورة رفق بحثكم الرائع عن حرب 1956 وفيها تسقط الطائرات المعادية جنودها المعتدين بالمظلات..لو تأملتها ستجد أن في ركنها الأيمن الأسفل مجموعة من الأشجار وأمامها مجموعة من جنود مصر الشجعان يصطادون الهابطين,,هذه الأشجار كانت تمثل الحد الجنوبي لجزء من مقابر مدينة بورسعيد في ذلك التاريخ ...وهي لا تزال قائمة حتى اليوم ـ وهنا يسعدني أن أقول لكم أنه كان هناك طفل صغير مختبئ بين تلك الأشجار يشاهد ما يحدث وفي اعتقاده أن كل ذلك عبارة عن فيلم سينمائي وأن ما يتساقط من الطائرات إنما هي حبات أرز (فقد شاهد عملية الإسقاط من بعيد) ـ ولم يدرك أنها حرب حقيقية وأن الدماء المسالة علي أرض المعركة دماء حقيقية...كان ذلك الطفل الذي بلغ من العمر وقتها ثمان سنوات قد ترك مدرسته القريبة من المقابر بعد أن أبلغته (الأبلة) أنه لا دراسة اليوم وبدلا من أن يعود لمنزله اتجه نحو منطقة المقابر ليشاهد بأم عينيه جزءا من قتال حقيقي جرى فوق أرض بورسعيد المناضلة في ذلك اليوم العظيم...كان ذلك الطفل هو:أحمد عبد العال....التلميذ بمدرسة المناخ الابتدائية ببورسعيد في نهايات عام 1956....والذي أصبح لقبه فيما بعد:الدكتور: أحمد فنديس.

وهذا مقطع من قصتي (اليوم العظيم) المنشورة بالكامل في صفحتي بالمنتدي
((فى إحدى الليالي استيقظ أحمد مذعورا على صراخ شديد ينبعث من منزل جارهم بائع الفاكهة.ولما سأل والدته عن السبب قالت له أن زوج "سرارى" يؤدبها لأنها امرأة مش كويسة .ونام بقى ياحبيبى.وفى الصباح علم أن "سرارى" قد ماتت فبكى من أجلها.غير أنه ندم على دموعه بعد ذلك عندمـا علم أن "سرارى" هذه كانت امرأة لعوب تستغل غياب زوجها فى مراودة رجال الحي عن أنفسهم.وأن زوجها قد قتلها انتقاما لشرفه قبل أن يودع سجن بورسعيد العام . 
فى هذه السن الباكرة.ومن فرط ما سمع من والده ما جعله يكره إسرائيل اعتقد أنها أيضا امرأة سيئة السمعة.وكان يود أن يراها ليؤدبها كما فعل زوج "سرارى".أو على الأقل ليبصق عليها.كان يحلم بأن يصبح طيارا حربيا ليملأ طائرته بالقنابل ويهوى بها على منزلها ليحرقه ويحرقها ويطهّر الدنيا منهما .

وعندما أخبره والده أن كلا من بريطانيا وفرنسا وإسرائيل تعتدي على بورسعيد ومصر كلها فى نوفمبر 1956 ـ وكان وقتها فى الثامنة من عمره ـ اعتقد أن هذه الأسماء الثلاثة لنساء قحباوات سيئات السلوك.وقد تحقق اعتقاده فيما بعد عندما أثبتت الأيام أن إسرائيل دولة سيئة السمعة السياسية.تغازل كل ما يمكنها مغازلته من قوى دولية عالمية أو إقليمية فى سبيل تحقيق أهدافها .
لقد سأل والده عن سبب ما تتعرض له بورسعيد من غارات فأخبره أن السبب هو تأميم القناة.لم يكن يدرك وقتها معنى كلمة تأميم.لكنه فهم ذلك فيما بعد من كلمات أغنية السمسمية البورسعيدية الشهيرة :
إيدن وبنجوريون وموليه.جايين يحاربونا على إيه.هو الكنال دا ف أراضيهم.واللا احنا خدناه منيهم.دى قنبلة وضربت فيهم.واللى ضربها رئيسنا جمال.مبروك ياجمال..
وأنطونى إيدن وقتها كان وزير خارجية بريطانيا.وجى موليه كان وزير خارجية فرنسا.وديفيد بن جوريون كان رئيس وزراء إسرائيل .))
ولقد عبرت عن حب شعب بورسعيد للزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر بهذه الكلمات وهي إحدي قصائد ديواني الشعري الثاني (فجر الضمير) الصادر هذه العام عن دار أبو المجد:
عاش جمال
عاش جمال عاش جمال
ياما قولناها واحنا عيال
وفضلنا نقولها ونقولها
لما بقينا شباب ورجال

عاش جمال عبد الناصر
أحلي هتاف كنا بنقوله
ونغنيه الشهر بطوله
جوا شوارع بورسعيد
لما كان بيزورها جمال
تبقي ف فرحة وسعد وعيد

طول عمرك بتحبي جمالك
وبيطلع له نساك ورجالك
وشبابك ويّا أطفالك
يهتفوا:عشت حبيبنا جمال

عاش جمال عاش جمال
بعد ما مات وزمانه أهو فات
بتقولها أجيال واجيال
عاش جمال عاش جمال

أما البطل محمد مهران فقد كتبت عنه قصيدة أخري في الديوان ذاته يسعدني نشرها 
حارس الوطن
شافَك بقلبه يا بلد      
أحلي ما شافك بالعيون
وعشان ترابك يا بلد  
كله عشان مجدك يهون

مَهران* دا رمزِك يا بطولة  
مهران دا رمزَك يا جَلد
مهران دا عطرك يا رجولة 
مهرانّا دا أشجع ولد

مهرانّا يا رمز الفدا           
قمت.. ولبيت الندا
لما احتاجت لك أرضنا 

في بورسعيد شلت السلاح
علشان تصد الغاصبين   
وقلت حيّ علي الكفاح

خِلْصت ذخيرتك بعدها    
قبضوا عليك المعتدين
ضللتهم وخدعتهم     
ولا قلت فين ولا قلت مين

شالوا عيونك إنما        
هما اللى كانوا عميانين

وعشان يشوفك يا وطن
من غير مصاعب أو محن
شالوا عيونه إنما 
شافك علي طول الزمن
أغلي وطن  
أعلي وطن  
أحلي وطن


محمد مهران هو البطل الذي اقتلع ضباط الجيش البريطاني
 عينيه وهو يدافع عن مصر وبورسعيد في عام 1956

وكان هناك العديد من الأبطال الذين وردت أسماؤهم في هذا السياق وأبطال آخرون أرجو أن تتاح الفرصة للكتابة عنهم في الأيام القادمة

----------


## بريف هااارت

سيد جعيتم والدكتور أحمد فنديس

متابع بأستمتاع لجمال السرد ومعاني الكلمات

في حب مصر وتاريخ مصر وولاد مصر اللي راح

عمرهم علشان إحنا نعيش معاكم حرف بحرف

وكلمه بكلمه ومتابع حتي آخر نفس

بريف هااارت

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الصديق المقاتل الدكتور / احمد فنديس
بارك الله فيك .
ما أصدق أن تروى الأحداث بعين شاهد عيان وقد جئتنا بحقائق رويت بعين مقاتل وإن كان ما زال صغير وقتها فى مدرسة المناخ الإبتدائية ببور سعيد الباسلة وأعتقد أنك كنت فى العام الدراسى الثانى الأبتدائى وقد كنت وقت العدوان الثلاثى أقطن مع عائلتى فى حى العباسية بالقاهرة وهذا الحى كان به الكثير من معسكرات الجيش المصرى التى كان الإنجليز يسكنونها وكانت تسمى بقشلاقات الجيش الإنجليزى وقد نالت هذه القشلاقات ضربات من الطائرات الإنجليزية والفرنسية ولا زلت أذكر عندما كانت تطلق صفارات الإنذار المتقطعة تعلن عن بدء غارة جوية كنت أتسلل لسطح المنزل ابحث عن طائرات العدو وكان الدفاع الجوى المصرى فى هذا الوقت يطلق كشافات قوية لتتبع الطائرات وحتى تتعامل معها المدفعية وعندما أكتشف والدى الأمر وقد كان عضو فى قوات الدفاع الشعبى قرر تهجيرنا لبلدنا فى محافظة الغربية ولا زلت أسمع صوت شيخ الخفر يمر على المنازل ليلاً صائحاً ( حطو اللمبة فى وسط الدار ) وطبعاً كانت لمبة جاز ووضعها فى وسط الدار يجعل طائرات العدو لا ترى ضوئها .
وأننى اعلم أنه فى أحدى الصور التى نشرتها وهى تصور عربات إنجليزية كنت تقف ممسك بملابس السيدة والدتك رحمها الله فى نفس المكان .
وقد أعجبنى تشبيهك لإسرائيل بالمرأة اللعوب فهو تشبيه دقيق جداً وأنت ترى أنهم يلعبون على الجميع .
وأشكرك على ما قدمته لنا من شعر فى ابطال المقاومة وأذكر الأغنيات الشعبية فى هذا الوقت مثل 
لمينا بعضنا .. محمود واحمد وانا .. عقبالكم زينا .. وهنبقى كلنا فى بور سعيد سوا
وما زلت أذكر اغنية المطرب المصرى الأصيل محمد عبد المطلب ( يا سايق الغليون عدى القنال عدى )
فى أنتظارك واهديك الصور الأتية



أكيد لو دققت فى الصورة فأنك ستعرف اشخاص منهم فهم ابناء مدينتك من المقاومة الشعبية


فى خلفية الصورة عربة دمرها رجال المقاومة

صور من منشورات المقاومة
*
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> سيد جعيتم والدكتور أحمد فنديس
> 
> متابع بأستمتاع لجمال السرد ومعاني الكلمات
> 
> في حب مصر وتاريخ مصر وولاد مصر اللي راح
> 
> عمرهم علشان إحنا نعيش معاكم حرف بحرف
> 
> وكلمه بكلمه ومتابع حتي آخر نفس
> ...


مرحباً بك أخى الفاضل . سعيد بك وبكلماتك الطيبة .
اشكرك على مرورك وأنتظرنا مع باقى الحروب والمواقف الخاصة بالمقاتلين . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الحلقة الثالثة ( نكسة يوليو 1967)

الإستراتيجية المصرية ونكسة الخامس من يونيو 1967
يجب أن نسجل للتاريخ أن الجيش المصري عام 1956 كانت عقيدته غربية ( مشابهة لعقيدة الجيش الإنجليزي بصفة خاصة ) وأنه كان  يستخدم إستراتيجية عسكرية غربية  وقد كانت هذه الإستراتيجية ناجحة عام 1956 وتشهد على ذلك معارك الجيش المصري فى سيناء وفشل القوات الإسرائيلية فى تحقيق أى نصر حتى صدرت الأوامر بانسحاب الجيش المصري من سيناء لتفادى محاصرته وقد سبق وأردت هذا بالتفصيل .
وقد اختلفت عقيدة قواتنا المسلحة بعد ذلك فقد كانت عقيدتنا شرقية ( شبيهة بعقيدة الإتحاد السوفيتي والدول الشرقية ) وهى تعتمد على الدفاع الثابت وقد رأينا نتيجة هذه الإستراتيجية عام 1967 .ولنقترب بفكرنا العسكري قليلاً لنعلم بعض المعلومات عن 

الاستراتيجية  بصفة عامة هي فن القيادة وفن توزيع الوسائط  وموارد الدولة واستخدامها لتحقيق أفضا النتائج لأهداف الدولة السياسة المرسومة بتكييف الوسائل والموارد المتاحة ودمجها مع الإمكانيات البشرية والمادية والمعنوية وينطبق نفس المنطق على الإستراتيجية العسكرية وهي فن استخدام المعارك للوصول إلى هدف الحرب الذي تحدده الدولة وأعتقد أن الإستراتيجية التى كان يتبعها الجيش المصري عام  وهى إستراتيجية نابعة من عقيدة غربية تؤمن بالتحرك فى الدفاع والهجوم وإعطاء حرية الحركة للقادة الميدانين تكتيكيً لتحقيق الهدف التعبوى1956 كانت أفضل من إستراتيجيتنا عام 1967 التى أهملنا فيها الجانب الروحي الديني بعكس المذهب العسكري الإسرائيلي الذى تبنى تعاليم الدين اليهودي ولقنها لأفراده ونرى ذلك فى تمسكهم بالأرض المحتلة التى يعتبرونها أرض منحها الله للشعب اليهودي كما أن إستراتيجيتهم تعتمد على العنف والضربة الوقائية ونقل المعارك لأرض الخصم وفرض الأمر الواقع وإذا راجعنا جميع حروبنا معهم سنجد انها حدثت فوق أرضنا نحن.
وترتبط الإستراتيجية بزمان اتخاذ القرار ومكانه وأحداثه كما ترتبط بالأشخاص والزعامات وقد كانت مصر قد بدأت فى استخدام إستراتيجية مدنية خاصة ببناء المصانع وتطويرها كما مدت تجارتها الخارجية لدول أفريقيا وأسيا وأمريكا اللاتينية بجانب سعيها لتحديث جيشها وتزويده بأحدث الأسلحة وأعتقد أننا كنا ناجحين فى المجال المدني و العسكري وإن كنا نعتنق العقيدة الشرقية وقد بدأت مصر تظهر كقوة صناعية فى المنطقة كما أفلحت فى تصدير فكر ثورة يوليو 1952 حتى أنها بدأت فى تطوير صناعة عسكرية خاصة بها ومنها طائرة التدريب القاهرة 200 والطائرة المقاتلة حلوان 3 ( القاهرة 3 ) ومنظومة الصواريخ القاهر والظافر والرائد كما أن مصانعها الحربية بدأت فى إنتاج الأسلحة والذخائر المتنوعة . وقد أنزعج الغرب وبصفة خاصة إسرائيل من انتهاج مصر إستراتيجية قومية عربية من المحيط إلى الخليج  لتحقيق أمال الشعوب العربية وأهدافها ومنها منع سيطرت الأجانب على ثروات الشعب العربي  كما كان لا بد من وئد محاولة مصر لإقامة جيش عربي مشترك ينتهج إستراتيجية عسكرية عربية موحدة فكان لا بد من هزيمة مصر وأشترك فى ذلك كل الأعداء فى الغرب وللأسف الشديد الإتحاد السوفيتي بتخاذله عن إمدادنا بالأجيال الحديثة من الأسلحة وهو الذى سبق وتسبب فى إيقاف مشروع تصنيع الطائرات والصواريخ المصرية بحجة إمدادنا بأسلحة سوفيتية كما شارك فى المؤامرة بإبلاغنا عن الحشود العسكرية الإسرائيلية على الحدود السورية وقد ثبت كذب هذا البلاغ إلا أننا كنا قد دفعنا لاتخاذ مواقف تحتم بدء المعركة التى لم نكن مستعدين لها .
لهذا كله كان لا بد من إيقاف التقدم المصري بحرب 1967
حرب يونيو 1967
[IMG] http://[/IMG]
حرب 5 يونيو  أو لنسميها باسمها الصحيح هزيمة يونيو أو نكسة يونيو 1967 حيث تظل هذه الحرب أسوأ ما حدث لنا حيث شملت تداعياتها الخطيرة كل العالم العربي حيث أفقنا على هزيمة ثقيلة فى خلال ستة ساعات لا ستة أيام فقد كانت هزيمتنا حقيقة واقعة منذ الصباح الباكر بتدمير سلاحنا الجوى الرابض على أرض مطاراته .
وكانت نتيجة الهزيمة  احتلال سيناء والجولان والضفة الغربية وكل فلسطسن  وهذا فاق أحلام التى كانت تخطط لعدوان 1967 منذ انتهاء العدوان الثلاثي على مصر في عام 1956وقد سبق وشرحنا إستراتيجية إسرائيل التى استغلت غفوة العرب وغيابهم عن الوعي الإستراتيجي وانهماكهم فى صراعات بينهم  كما أن الظروف كانت مهيأة بوجود ثلث الجيش المصري لتدعيم الحكم الجمهوري فى اليمن 
*



الضربة الإسرائيلية الجوية على المطارات المصرية فى أول ضوء يوم 5 يونيو 1967

[IMG]MG]http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/1996/map04qc4.jpghttp://[/IMG]http://[/IM
أنتظرونا لنكمل حرب يونيو . اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## nariman

*والدي العزيز ..

موضوع رائع بجد
متابعة مع حضرتك ان شاء الله

*

----------


## الصاعق

تجيل حضور وإعجاب

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *والدي العزيز ..
> 
> موضوع رائع بجد
> متابعة مع حضرتك ان شاء الله
> 
> *


ابنتى الفاضلة / ناريمان 
اشكرك وسعيد بتواجدك . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> تجيل حضور وإعجاب


ابنى الحبيب / الصاعق
اشكرك وأنتظر عودتك ؟ دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*[استكمالاً لموضوع العقيدة الشرقية ( المذهب السوفيتى ) فى القتال التى أعتنقتها مصر ويقول اللواء دكتور أ.ح / إبراهيم شكيب أن التطور الذي استفدنا منه مع العقيدة الشرقية كان فى الأجهزة المعاونة لسلاح المدفعية مثل جهاز تقدير المسافات والذي أعطي ضابط المدفعية قدرا كبيرا من الراحة في سرعة التعامل من الأهداف ونحن نفتخر فى تفوقنا حتى الآن فى مجال المدفعية على العدو الإسرائيلي ولكن باقي العقيدة كانت تعتمد كما قلنا سابقاً على الدفاعات الثابتة بخلاف العقيدة الغربية التي تنتهجها إسرائيل حتى أن بعض قادة إسرائيل ومنهم شارون كانوا قد أعترضوا على بناء خط بارليف لأنه دفاع ثابت  ويتعارض مع العقيدة القتالية الإسرائيلية وأعتبر المعترضون أن الدفاعات الثابتة تكون أهداف سهلة  للنيران وخسائرها كبيرة . بينما عقيدة القتال الرئيسـية للقوات الإسرائيلية هي المرونة والحركة وتعتمد على على قوات قليلة في الأوقات العادية، والتعبئة الشاملة أثناء الحرب.
وهنا يجب أن نعرج على حرب اليمن وسفر ثلث الجيش المصرى خاصة عناصره القتاليه لليمن مما أثر فى دور قواتنا وقوتها فى نكسة يونيو 1967وقد كشفت إسرائيل النقاب عن قيام جهاز الموساد بمساعدة النظام الملكي اليمني أوائل الستينات في حربه وذلك بغرض إضعاف الاقتصاد المصري، ومعرفة حقيقة القدرات العسكرية المصرية وقدرات المحارب المصرى في فترة المد القومي العربي قبل نكسة 1967. 
وقد أوضح" شابتاي شافيت" رئيس المعهد الدولي لمكافحة الإرهاب وتابع ورئيس جهاز الموساد السابق فى حديث نشرته صحيفة هآرتس الإسرائيلية الاثنين 21/2/ 2000إنه وقت أن كان يرأس جهاز المخابرات الإسرائيلية "الموساد".. أصدر أوامره لضباط الجهاز بمعاونة قوات الإمام بدر الملكية وقد قام الموساد تنفيذًا لذلك بإمداد الملكيين بالأموال والسلاح، وأرسل عسكريين إسرائيليين لتدريب قوات الإمام وكان الهدف إضعاف الاقتصاد المصري وإرهاقه بهذه الحرب التي تورَّط فيها بوقوفه بجانب الثوار بجزء كبير من الجيش المصري يقارب ثلث عدد أفراده وقد ساعدنا ذلك على إلحاق هزيمة مروعة به عام 1967.
وأستطرد بقوله  : إن التدخل في الحرب الأهلية اليمنية كان جزءاً من نظرية إستراتيجية شاملة لجهاز الموساد الذي يسعى إلى إثارة الانقسامات والنزاعات في صفوف العالم العربي، والبحث عن حلفاء له في المنطقة.. كما أن التدخل الإسرائيلي في تلك الحرب مكّن الموساد من دسّ عملاء له ليحصلوا على معلومات حول قدرة الجيش المصري في تلك الفترة الحساسة التي سبقت حرب يونيو عام 1967.

وأضاف شافيت: إن من أشهر عملائنا في تلك الفترة هو بارخ مرزاحي الذي اعتقل في اليمن عام 1967، وكان يعمل متنكرًا في صورة مواطن مصري، وبعد اعتقاله.. سلمته السلطات اليمنية إلى مصر التي حكمت عليه بالسجن المؤبَّد، ثم أفرجت عنه بعد حرب أكتوبر عام 1973 في إطار صفقة لتبادل الأسرى بين الحكومة المصرية والإسرائيلية.
اشكركم ودمتم بخير
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*نبذ عن ما قبل نكسة 1967
 نبذة عن سوريا وحرب 1967
لم يكن الموقف السوري يختلف عن الموقف المصري فى التهوين من قوة العدو الصهيوني وتصوير الحرب معهم على أنها ستكون نزهة لقواتنا وكانت الخطوة الوحيدة الجيدة والتى لم تستثمر وأتمنى عودتها  هى تشكيل 
قيادة عربية موحدة بين مصر وسوريا والأردن بقيادة الفريق المصري علي علي عامر رحمه الله وكتدليل على التهوين بشأن القوات الإسرائيلية فقد نظم إتحاد الطلبة السوري فى أيار 1967 فى مدينة حمص بإحدى السينمات محاضرة حضرها مئات الطلاب حضرها  المقـدم مصطفى طلاس وزير الدفاع السوري بعد ذلك وقال الراوى  ( دخل المقدم أبو فراس بلباس المغاوير وقفز من أمام المسرح ليصل إلى مكان المحاضر فارتفع التصفيق للبطل المغوار ، وبدأت المحاضرة فقال أبو فراس بعد أن علق خريطة على الجدار وأمسك بيده عصا خاصة بكبار الضباط  قال سـوف تتحرك قواتنا باتجاه الجنوب لتدك قصر الرجعية( ) أولاً ثم نتجه غرباً في اليوم الثاني، وخلال هذين اليومين تكون القوات المصرية اجتازت سيناء ووصلت إلى ساحل فلسطين، وفي اليوم الثالث سوف نطبق فم(الكماشة)على اليهود و...) فصاح الطلاب مرة واحدة (ونرميهم في البحر ) فعلا الهتاف ( أمـة عربية واحدة ذات رسـالة خالدة ، أهدافنا وحدة حرية اشتراكية ، الخلود لرسالتنا وللجيش العقائدي) 
وفى تصريح نارى  أدلـى وزيـر الدفاع السوري وقائــد سلاح الطيران اللـواء حافـظ الأسـد ( الرئيس السوري بعد ذلك ووالد الرئيس الحالي بشار الأسد )  بتصريح لصحيفـة الثـورة السورية يوم (20مايو 1967) جاء فيه : ( .. إنه لابد على الأقل من اتخاذ حد أدنى من الإجراءات الكفيلة بتنفيذ ضربة تأديبية لإسرائيل تردها إلى صوابها ... إن مثل هذه الإجراءات ستجعل إسرائيل تركع ذليلة مدحورة ، وتعيش جواً من الرعب والخوف يمنعها من أن تفكر ثانية في العدوان . إن الوقت قد حان لخوض معركة تحرير فلسطين ، وإن القوات المسلحة السورية أصبحت جاهزة ومستعدة ليس فقط لرد العدوان ، وإنما للمبادرة في عملية التحرير ونسف الوجود الصهيوني من الوطن العربي إننا أخذنا بالاعتبار تدخل الأسطول السادس الأمريكي وإن معرفتي لإمكانياتنا تجعلني أؤكد أن أية عملية يقوم بها العدو هي مغامرة فاشلة ، وهناك إجماع فـي الجيـش العـربي السوري الذي طال استعداده ويده على الزناد ، على المطالبة بالتعجيل في المعركة ، ونحن الآن في انتظار إشارة من القيادة السياسية . وإن سلاح الجو السوري تطور تطوراً كبيراً بعد ( 23/2 /1966م ) من حيث الكمية والنوع والتدريب ، وأصبحت لديه زيادة كبيرة في عدد الطائرات ، وهي من أحدث الطائرات في العالم ، كما ازداد عدد الطيارين وارتفع مستوى التدريب.
وفي(23/ 5 / 1967م ) أدلى العقيد أحمد المير قائد الجبهة السورية بالتصريح التالي:
إن الجبهة أصبحت معبأة بشكل لم يسبق له مثيل من قبل ، وإن العرب لم يهزموا في معركة 1948م من قبل الاسرائيليين ، بل من قبل حكامنا الخونة ، وهذه المرة لن نسمح لهم أن يفعلوا ذلك
نبذة عن حرب الجواسيس
 الجاسوس باروخ  نادل

دخل مصر الجاسوس اليهودي ( باروخ نادل ) عام 1954  بصفته تاجر سلاح  تركى وأنه أكثر تخصصاً فى صفقات السلاح الجوى تحت اسم ( مالك نوير  ) وقد أشاع أنه كان يمد الثوار فى الجزائر بالسلاح  وخلال عدة سنوات اصبح صديقاً للمسئولين ومنهم قادة عسكريين خاصة قائد القوات الجوية المرحوم الفريق / صدقى محمود وصلاح نصر رئيس المخابرات المصرية كما اشتهر بثرائه وإنفاقه ببذخ على أصدقائه وعلى الراقصات 
وفى إحدى الروايات أن السيد / زكريا محى الدين عضو مجلس قيادة الثورة والذى عهد اليه الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر بالمسئولية عام 1967 بعد إعلانه التنحى ، فأن ذكريا محى الدين شك فى أن المعروف بأسم مالك نوير جاسوس وساق عليه إحدى الراقصات فأكتشفها الداهية المدرب جيداً وأصطحبها فى سيارة للأسكندرية حيث وجدت السيارة محترقة وبها الراقصة قرب دمنهور كما ينسب اليه نصيحته لقائد القوات الجوية  لمنع المظلة الجوية التى كانت الطائرات المصرية تقوم بها فى سماء الجمهورية مما كان يشكل تهديداً على الطائرات اسرائيلية عند مهاجمتها لمصر وكانت النصيحة بتوفير التوربين المستخدم فى الطائرات التى تطير فى المظلة لأنه مستورد وتوفيره للمعركة فأوقفت المظلة ودخلت الطائرات الإسرائيلية ولم تجد أمامها أى مقاومة تذكر وله كتاب أسمه ( هكذا تحطمت الطائرات عند الفجر ) يذكر فيه هذه القصة ويقول أنه كان على متن طائرة متجهه لتركيا مع أول ضوء يوم 5 يونيه 1967وينسب به إقامة حفلة في قاعدة إنشاص الجوية دعى لها الطيارين من القواعد والمطارات الأخرى في ليلة الخامس من حزيران1967 ( الحقيقة اشك فى هذه الرواية المنتشرة عن هذه الحفلة )، وكانت حفلة ساهرة غنت فيها بعض الفنانات ورقصت الراقصات بعدها شنت الطائرات الإسرائيلية غاراتها على السلاح الجوي المصري وتم  تدمير سلاح الجو المصري ( 600 طائرة حربية )  خلال الساعات الستة الأولى من الحرب وهى رابضة على المهبط ، لذلك يسميها اليهود حرب الساعات الستة . وهنا يجب الإشارة إلى مؤمرة ( هذا رأى خاص بى ) فلماذا لم تستغل الطائرات السورية وا{دنية الفرصة وتهاجم المطارات الإسرائيلية الخالية من الطائرات وتدمرها وعندها كان الطيران الإسرائيلى سيصاب فى مقتل .  ومع قرب الضحى هاجم  الطيران الإسرائيلي المطارات السورية ودمرها 
قال الملك حسين فوت علينا تأخر الطيران السوري فرصة ذهبية كان يمكن أن ننتهزها لمصلحة العرب ، فلولا تردد السوريين!!! لكنا قد بدأنا عمليات القصف الجوي في وقت مبكر،ولإسـتطعنا اعتراض القاذفـات الـمعادية وهي في طريق عودتها إلى قواعدها بعد قصفها للقـواعـد المصرية ، وقد فرغت خزاناتها من الوقود ونفذت ذخيرتها ، وكان بإمكاننا حتى مفاجأتها وهي جاثمة على الأرض تملأ خزاناتها استعداداً لشن هجمة جديدة ، فلو قيض لنا ذلك لتبدل سير المعركة وتبدلت نتائجها .

الجاسوس إيلى كوهين أو (كامل أمين ثابت)



إيلى كوهين(الياهو بن شاؤول كوهين) هو ايضاً كامل أمين ثابت وهو يهودي سكندري و فى عام ١٩٤٤م انضم إلى منظمة الشباب الصهيوني فى الإسكندرية . وقد عمل تحت قيادة (إبراهام دار) أحد كبار الجواسيس الإسرائيليين فى مصر وشارك فى سلسلة التفجيرات لبعض المنشآت الأمريكية فى مصر بهدف تكدير العلاقة بين مصر وأمريكا و تم إلقاء القبض على أفراد الشبكة فى فضيحة لافون وأمكنه إثبات براءته،وهاجر لإسرائيل عام  1955 والتحق‏ بجهاز الموساد ثم عاد إلى مصر‏ ووضعته المخابرات المصرية تحت مراقبتها ثم تم اعتقاله مع بدء العدوان الثلاثي على مصر فى ‏١٩٥٦م وبعد الإفراج عنه، هاجر إلى إسرائيل عام ١٩٥٧‏ وعمل محاسباً ثم مترجما فى وزارة الدفاع، 
تم زرعه  فى دمشق  تحت اسم كامل أمين ثابت وقد سافر إلى الأرجنتين فى٣‏ فبراير ‏١٩٦١ كرجل أعمال سوري وطني ناجح‏ ومحبوب ذى مكانة متميزة فى الجالية العربية، وعلى المآدب التى كان يقيمها ‏التقى الدبلوماسيين السوريين ومنهم السفير المصري فى الأرجنتين أمين الحافظ ( الرئيس السوري بعد ذلك )وأقام معهم علاقات حميمة ثم سافر إلى سوريا و فى ‏١٩٦٢ وسكن فى  حي السفارات وكان يقع بين 12 سفارة أمام مقر قياده الأركان السورية وأشتهر كتاجر غنى وطنى  وأكتسب " كامل " ثقه كل من تعامل معه لصدقه وفي فتره وجيزة تعرف علي كبار المسئولين ومن بينهم الرئيس السوري (أمين حافظ) وكان يسهر مع كبار المسئولين في شقته ويشربون ويلهون حتى آخر الليل ولا يبخل عليهم بشيء حتى اطمأنوا له ورفعوا عنه التكاليف الرسمية  وكان الجميع يثق فيه  حتى أن الرئيس السوري كان يفكر جدياً أن يجعله خليفته في المستقبل فقام بتعيينه نائباً لوزير الدفاع   ومفتش الجبهة .
وتوجد روايتان لكشف هذا الجاسوس الأولى سورية وتقول 


جبل قيسون فى سوريا خلال فصل الشتاء وهو حى السفارات

وبعد ٤ سنوات من الجاسوس فى دمشق، تم الكشف عن كوهين بالمصادفة عندما كانت تمر أمام بيته سيارة رصد الاتصالات الخارجية التابعة للأمن السوري وضبطت رسالة موجهة تبين أنها صادرة من المبنى الذى يسكن فيه وتمت ملاحقة البث الذى ثبت أنه صادر من شقته فتم اعتقاله إلى أن أعدم فى مثل هذا اليوم (١٨ مايو) من عام ١٩٦٥م.
والرواية الثانية مصرية وتقول أن المخابرات العامة المصرية هي التي كشفته للمخابرات السورية 

وقد قال  محمد حسنين هيكل ان المخابرات المصرية هي التي كشفت حقيقة كوهين للمخابرات السورية فيقول انه وصلت إلى القاهرة مجموعة من الصور للفريق أمين الحافظ أثناء زيارته لبعض المواقع في الجبهة السورية، وكما يحدث عادة فقد كلف أحد ضباط الاستطلاع بالتدقيق في الصور وتحديد جميع الأشخاص الظاهرين فيها وأمام وجه كامل أمين ثابت في وسط الصورة بالقرب من الفريق أمين الحافظ توقف ضابط المخابرات المصري لأنه لم يستطع أن يتعرف على شخصيته، وجرى تكبير صورة الشخص المجهول وعممت - كما يحدث - على عدد من إدارات المخابرات، وتذكر أحد ضباط هيئة الأمن القومي الذين يعملون في مجال مكافحة النشاط الصهيوني في مصر أن الوجه الذي يراه في الصورة ليس غريبا عليه، وبعد عملية مراجعة وتدقيق اكتشف مذهولا أنه يطل في صورة وجه إيلى كوهين الذي كان تحت المراقبة لنشاطه الصهيوني قبل خروجه من مصر في نهاية سنة 1956
وتقرر معاملة الموضوع بحذر شديد. فقد كان واضحا أن ظهور إيلى كوهين في صورة في الجبهة على هذا النحو يعنى أنه له أصدقاء كثيرين في مواقع السلطة العليا في دمشق. وقد تتسرب الأخبار بشكل يؤدى إلى الأضرار بالعملية إذا تم إرسال المعلومات عن طريق قنوات الاتصال العادية، وسافر من القاهرة أحد ضباط المخابرات العسكرية حاملا معه ملف إيلى كوهين وصوره. وهناك تم الاتصال بالعميد أحمد سويدانى قائد الأمن الداخلى في سوريا. ووضعت أمامه كل التفاصيل، فقام بوضع إيلى كوهين تحت المراقبة، واكتشف بالفعل هوائي جهاز الإرسال الذي يستعمله إيلى كوهين من بيته في دمشق لكى يبعث برسائله إلى قيادة الموساد، ثم استطاع في اليوم التالي مداهمة إيلى كوهين والقبض عليه
وحاول العميد سويدانى أن يستخدم إيلى كوهين كعميل لحسابه يبعث عن طريقه بما يريد إلى إسرائيل، وأبدى إيلى كوهين استعداده وكتب له سويدانى رسالة معلومات ليبعث بها عن طريق جهاز إرساله إلى إسرائيل، وبدأ إيلى كوهين يدقها بالفعل، وكان الاتفاق بين إيلى كوهين وقيادة الموساد على أن يبدأ أيه رسالة منه إلى قيادة الموساد بثلاثة أسطر من الكلمات لا معنى لها، فإذا بدأ أي رسالة من رسائله بعبارات لها معنى فعلى قيادة الموساد أن تفهم من ذلك فوراً أن أيلى كوهين يبعث بما يبعث مضطرا، وأنه تحت حالة قسر انكشف فيها أمره، وحين بدأ أيلى كوهين يدق الرسالة التي وضعها أمامه العميد سويدانى فقد بدأ بمضمون الرسالة فورا. وأدرك ايسر هاريل أن كنزه الكبير في دمشق قد سقط في أيدى أعداء إسرائيل.وانكشف كل شيء وكان الفريق أمين الحافظ عاجزا عن التصديق حتى ذهب بنفسه للسجن العسكري، وواجه صديقه كامل أمين ثابت ولم تستغرق المواجهة أكثر من دقيقة واحدة. فقد سأله الفريق أمين الحافظ : من أنت؟ ورد كامل أمين ثابت قائلا: إيلى كوهين من تل 

وتعتبر إسرائيل هذا الرجل قديساً وترفعه لمرتبة الأنبياء نظير ما قدمه لإسرائيل من خدمات تسببت فى هزيمة العرب وقد تعهد رئيس وزراء إسرائيل السابق ” إيهود أولمرت، بإحضار رفات ايلي كوهين وقال أولمرت خلال جلسة خاصة عقدتها “الكنيست” بمناسبة مرور 42 عاماً على إعدام كوهين في دمشق ان “الحقيقة يجب ان تقال، فهذه ليست مهمة سهلة وقد حاول كثيرون” استعادة رفات كوهين


الجاسوس الإسرائيلى عزام

*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*
صباح 5 يونيو


الحديث عن نكسة 5 يونيو من أصعب ما يواجه الإنسان خاصة من كان بنتمى لفخر لقواتنا المسلحة الباسلة  على طول هذه الأحاديث لأنه متصل مباشرة بيوم 5 يونيو سنة 1967 فهذا التاريخ ترك ندبة عميقة فى الوجدان والضمير العربى وكلما هممت بالحديث عن هذه النكسة استشعر طعم مر فى حلقي   .
تخيلوا أن المدفعية المصرية المضادة للطائرات كانت مقيدة فى منطقة القنال أى غير مسموح لها بإطلاق النار لأن هذا مسار طائرة رئيس وزراء العراق السيد / طاهر يحيي ومعه السيد / حسين الشافعى عند ذهابهم لقاعدة ابو صوير الجوية حيث كانت توجد طائرات عراقية بالمطار .
وكذا مسار طائرة العام ونائب رئيس الجمهورية المشير عبد الحكيم عامر فجر يوم 5 يونيو إلى مطار تمادا بسيناء وكان معه بالطائرة قيادات القوات المسلحة . ويجب أن نتوقف أمام هذا التوقيت الغريب نظراص لأن الرئس عبد الناصر كان قد ابلغ القيادة المصرية بأحتمال الهجوم الإسرائيلى فى أول ضوء يوم 5 يونيو 1967كما كانت توجد إنذارات كثيرة عن الضربة في هذا اليوم  فكيف يجمع القائد قادة القوات المسلحة معه ويسافر بهم للجبهة فتقيد المدفعية ولا أعلم حتى الأن سبب عدم اسقاط طائرة المواصلات التى كانت تحملهم من قبل الطائرات الإسرائيلية التى كانت تطير بجوارهم وقيل فى تعليل ذهاب المشير للجبهة فى هذا التوقيت أنه كلن ذاهب ليتسلم موقع قيادة متقدم فى مطار تمادا  قيل أيضاً  أنه كان يشعر أن بعض القوات المتحركة في سيناء تحركت أكثر من اللازم وبالتالي لا بد أن يذهب بنفسه وينظم إنتشارهم !!! 
ويعنى هذا التصرف عدم ثقة القائد فى قادته المعينين للجبهة وقيامه بمركزية القرار وكان تسلم مقر القيادة وإعادة أنتشار القوات يجب أن يكون من أختصاص الفريق صلاح محسن قائد المنطقة  الشرقية والفريق مرتجي قائدا عام الجبهة وهكذا  تنازعت الأختصاصات بينهم وقد ظهر ذلك جلياً فى إصدار أوامر الإنسحاب من قيادة الجيش بالقاهرة دون التنسيق معهم فأختلط الحابل بالنابل وإنسحب القادة الأصاغر بقواتهم حسب تقدير كل منهم للموقف فى عجالة فكانت الهزيمة القاسية .
وأيضاً يقال أنه كانت توجد طائرة سورية فى مسار الجبهة ولكنى لم أجد معلومات كافية عنها .
و نعود لتقييد وقف إطلاق النار في بعض القواعد تم أستغلاله من قبل الإسرائيليون تماماً اثناء الضربة الجوية . وهنا يجب أن يقول التاريخ كلمته فيما حدث وأعتقد بوجود رائحة خيانة فى الموضوع 
انتظرونى وأتمنى أن أرى مشاركات أكثر فى الموضوع
اشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*يجب أن ننتبه أن التخطيط لحرب يونيو 1967 كان مقرر له من مدة طويلة لإيقاف النهضة المصرية فى شتى المجال الصناعى فقد أهتمت مصر بالصناعة وأنشئت وزارة للصناعة عام 1956 وتم إرساء قواعد للصناعات الرائدة مثل الحديد والصلب وصناعات المنتجات البترولية والبترو كيماوية وصناعة الدواء ومواد البناء والغزل والنسيج والصناعات الغذائية ، فكان لا بد من إيقاف الصحوة المصرية وتم إعداد الأسباب الملفقة للحرب وأهمها الحشود الإسرائيلية على الحدود السورية وهى كذبة اختلقها الإتحاد السوفيتى الذى نصح مصر ايضاً بعدم البدء بالقتال وقد ورد هذا على لسان رئيس الوزراء السوفيتى كوسيجين لشمس بدران وزير الدفاع المصرى فى  27/5/1967 



شمس بدران فى قفص افتهام


كوسيجين
كما قامت الولايات المتحدة بنفس الدور الخاص بخداع مصر وتضليلها مما كان له أكبر الأثر فى توفير عنصر المبادأة والمفاجأة لإسرائيل مما أتاح لها القيام بالضربة الأولى فقد بعث الرئيس الأمريكى لندون جونسون برسالة إلى الرئيس / جمال عبد الناصر فى 23مايو قال فيها أن أمريكا تعرض أى عدوان فى المنطقة وبناء على تحذير الإتحاد السوفيتى وأمريكا بعدم البدء بالحرب ابلغ عبد الناصر يوثانت الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة بأن مصر لن تبدء بالعمل العسكرى 


جونسون

يوثانت
وبالفعل فقد أثرت حرب يونيو 1967 سلباً على النهضة المصرية فى كافة المجالات .
ولا ننسى أن حرب يونيو 1967 خطط ضمن موازين القوى الدولية لوقف التقدم العسكرى المصرى خاصة فى ظل الحرب الباردة التى كانت رحاها دائرة بين الشرق والغرب وأيضاً يجبألا ننسى أن وجود عبد النماصر وهو صاحب كاريزما  إستقلالية  زعامية كان يهدد مصالح القوى الكبرى فكانت رأسه مطلوبة لمنعه من توحيد صفوف العرب أمام عدوهم المشترك وهو إسرائيل .  
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*والأن ندخل لنكسة يونيو 1967حرب الأيام الستة أو نكسة عام 1967


خريطة إسرائيل الكبرى المعلقة بالكنيست


ناصر وعامر

ناصر والملك حسين


موشيه ديان وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلى
كنا نعيش فى وهم أقنعتنا به وسائل الإعلام وهو أن الجيش الإسرائيلي لا قبل له بمحاربتنا . تفننت وسائل الإعلام فى خداعنا حتى إن أحدى المجلات ذكرت أن بحاراً مصرياً قابل فى ميناء بهولندا اثني عشر بحاراً إسرائيلياً وعندما علموا أنه مصري فروا هاربين !!.
إذكر أنه عندما استقدمت مصر طائرات قتال أسرع من الصوت أن كتب أحد الصحفيين أنه ذهب لمشاهدة الطائرة فى العرض الجوى فقال أنه لم يسمع صوت الطائرة إلا بعد عبورها لأنها أسرع من الصوت !!
كان هذا هو الجو الذى نعيشه وكنا واثقين من قول الزعيم جمال عبدا لناصر رحمه الله سألقى بإسرائيل فى البحر وسأحارب إسرائيل وما وراء إسرائيل وأنه لا يهمنا الأساطيل الأمريكية (الخامس والسادس والسابع .. الخ (.
ويجب قبل الخوض فى المعركة أن أؤكد على أن جنودنا لم يحاربوا فى عام 1967وأن الهزيمة حدثت بدون أن تتاح لقواتنا فرص حقيقية للقتال بل أنم قواتنا تعرضت لمجزرة اكتشفنا فيها أننا كنا مخدوعين بوهم الجندي الإسرائيلي الذى سيفر من أمامنا لمجرد أن يرانا واكتشفنا أنهم  همج متوحشين يستعذبون القتل ويشهد على ذلك قتلهم للأسرى العزل . ... 

ترتيب نكسة 1967 هى الثالثة بين الحروب التى حدثت فى الصراع العربى الإسرائيلى وقد خاضتها جيوش مصر وسوريا والأردن ضد الجيش الإسرائيلي وكانت النتيجة المباشرة للحرب هى استيلاء إسرائيل على كامل دولة فلسطين بعد إنتصارها على الجيوش العربية وهى نفس نتيجة صراعنا معها عام 1948 التي لم نتعلم من دروسها .
كانت الأجواء العربية غير جيدة فقد كانت توجد أزمة سياسية بين القاهرة وعمان بسبب حرب اليمن كما كان التوتر على الحدود الإسرائيلية السورية في شدته وقد أعلن  رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي ليفى أشكول أمام الكنيست أن إسرائيل قررت أن ترد بالطريقة التي تراها مناسبة على سوريا وأن الطريق إلى دمشق مفتوح وترد سوريا ببيان شديد تؤكد نيتها في إشعال الموقف إذا قامت إسرائيل بأي هجمات ضدها
البداية :
وردت معلومات فى متصف مايو  1967من الإتحاد السوفيتي عن حشود إسرائيلية ضخمة على الحدود مع سوريا تمهيداً للهجوم عليها ( ثمانية ألوية عسكرية ) وقد أخذ عبد الناصر الأمر على محمل الجد ومن المهم جدا أن تقف القاهرة إلى جانب دمشق في هذه الأزمة فأعلن أن أي اعتداء على سورية يعتبر اعتداء على مصر وسترد عليه بكل قواها تنفيذاً لاتفاقية الدفاع المشترك التي وقعت بين البلدين قبل عدة أشهر. وتطورالموقف بسرعة مما أفقد قيادتنا زمام المبادرة .
كان العرب يعايرون عبد الناصر بمرور السفن الإسرائيلية فى خليج العقبة فسارع عبد الناصر لعقد أجتماع ضم الوزراء المعنين والقيادة العسكرية وقيادات الإتحاد الإشتراكى فيما يعتبر مجلس حرب وقال لهم لو أغلقنا خليج العقبة ومضيق تيرانا أمام السفن الإسرائيلية وطلبنا سحب قوات الطوارئ الدولية من مواقعها في سيناء وقطاع غزة  فهل ستكون قواتنا جاهزة فرد عليه نائب رئيس الجمهورية المسئول عن القوات المسلحة  عبد الحكيم عامر ( برقبتى ياريس )
بدأت قوات الطواريء الدولية في عملية انسحابها من الاراضي المصرية وقد امر المشير عبد الحكيم عامر بعقد لجنة عسكرية خاصة عالية المستوي يوم 17 مايو لمناقشة الطلب الذي تقدمت به هيئة العمليات الحربية بالقيادة العليا بسرعة ارسال قوات مصرية إلي شرم الشيخ لتحل محل قوة الطوارئ الدولية.
وكان رأى اللجنة المكونة من رئيس الاركان وقادة الافرع الرئيسية ورئيس هيئة العمليات ومدير المخابرات الحربية عدم ارسال قوات مصرية إلي شرم الشيخ بسبب عدم توافر قوات إضافية لهذا الغرض وتفاديا لاتساع المواجهة بغير داع باعتبار ان سيطرة قواتنا علي وسط سيناء وشرقها يكفي لمنع العدو من محاولة التقدم إلي شرم الشيخ وان يكتفي بتخصيص قوات مناسبة للتوجه إليها عند الحاجة وفقا لتطورات الموقفين السياسي والعسكري وكان هذا قرار سليم .ورغم ذلك أرسلت قوات إلى شرم الشيخ مما ادي إلي زيادة تمزق الخطة 'قاهر' وإتساع رقعة تواجد القوات المصرية علي طول المواجهة من رفح شمالا إلي شرم الشيخ جنوبا.

- عقد الرئيس عبدالناصر بعد ظهر يوم 22 مايو مؤتمرا  في قاعدة ابوصوير الجوية حضره المشير عامر وما يزيد علي مائتين من ضباط الطيران والجيش بالمنطقة الشرقية وفي مقدمتهم الفريق اول صدقي محمود قائد القوات الجوية والفريق اول عبدالمحسن كامل مرتجي قائد الجبهة والفريق صلاح الدين محسن قائد الجيش الميداني واللواء عبدالحميد دغيدي قائد المنطقة الجوية الشرقية. وشهد المؤتمر من السياسيين زكريا محيي الدين وحسين الشافعي وعلي صبري ومحمد حسنين هيكل. و استهل عبدالناصر حديثه بأن مصر لن تحارب إسرائيل حتي لا تضطر إلي محاربة أمريكا وأعلن في ثقة ان اسرائيل بدورها لن تحارب وعلل ذلك بأن اسرائيل سبق ان انذرت انها ستبدأ الحرب في حالة وقوع أية حالة من الحالات الاربع التالية:
1¬ سحب قوة الطواريء الدولية من مواقعها في سيناء وقطاع غزة.
2¬ تصعيد اعمال الفدائيين الفلسطينيين داخل اسرائيل.
3¬ قيام مصر بحشد قواتها المسلحة في سيناء.
4¬ إغلاق خليج العقبة في وجه الملاحة الاسرائيلية.
واوضح الرئيس للحاضرين انه برغم وقوع الحالات الثلاث الاولي بالفعل فإن اسرائيل لم تحارب كما انذرت وتوعدت وانه من قاعدة ابوصوير الجوية يعلن علي العالم ان التعليمات قد صدرت إلي قائد القوة المصرية في شرم الشيخ بإغلاق خليج العقبة في وجه السفن الإسرائيلية و كذا ناقلات البترول المتجهة إلي إيلات علي اختلاف جنسياتها اعتبارا من الساعة الثانية عشرة ظهر يوم 23 مايو واستطرد عبدالناصر قائلا بالنص: 'دلوقت القوات المسلحة اخذت المسئولية واحتلت امبارح شرم الشيخ وبعدين ما هو معني احتلال القوات المسلحة لشرم الشيخ.. معناه تأكيد حقوقنا وتأكيد سيادتنا علي خليج العقبة.. خليج العقبة يمثل المياه الاقليمية بتاعتنا المصرية ولا يمكن بأي حال من الاحوال ان احنا نسمح للعلم الاسرائيلي ان يمر في خليج العقبة.. اليهود بيهددوا بالحرب.. بنقول لهم أهلا وسهلا احنا مستعدين للحرب قواتنا المسلحة وشعبنا كلنا مستعدين للحرب ولكن لا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال ان نتنازل عن حق من حقوقنا هذه المياه هي المياه بتاعتنا وقد تكون الحرب فرصة علشان اليهود وعلشان اسرائيل وعلشان رابين 'اسحق رابين رئيس الأركان الإسرائيلي وقتئذ' يختبروا قواتهم مع قواتنا ويشوفوا ان الكلام اللي كتبوه عن معركة 1956 واحتلال سيناء كان كله كلام هجص في هجص وكلام تخريف في تخريف'.

صنافير وتيرانا ( جزر سعودية ) محتلة منذ عام 1967

*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*ما زلنا مع نكسة 1967وحدوث أخطاء جعلت نتيجة الحرب على غير ما كان يأمل صناع قرارها .
رأس الدولة وزعيمها والقائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة / جمال عبد الناصر أطلق تحذير لم يطاع مساء يوم 2 يونيو بأن ضربة جوية إسرائيلية شاملة على الأبوابوغالباً ستكون فى الاثنين 5 يونيو. 
وهنا فأننى احمل عبد الناصر وكل طاقم القيادة المسئولية عن النكسة فقد عرف ونبه وكان من الواجب عليه متابعة الإجراءات الوقائية التى تحمى من الضربة الجوية الإسرائيلية وكان يجب على عبد الناصر تولى القيادة بنفسه وعزل القيادات التى كانت قد تعفنت فى مواقعها . 
-	لم تقم قيادة القوات الجوية التى كان يقودها الفريق أول صدقى محمود بما كان يجب أ، تقوم به فتنقل القاذفات الثقيلة تيو 16 ( توبوليف-16 ) وأيضاً القاذفات المتوسطة اليوشن-28 لمطارات السودان لإبعادها عن مدى الطيران الإسرائيلي .
-	 وأيضاً كان يجب سحب طائرات القتال من المطارات الموجودة فى سيناء وتعيد توزيعها .
-	كان يجب أستمرار المظلة الجوية لحماية سماء مصر.






تدمير المطارات المصرية



طائرة الميراج 3 التى أستخدمتها إسرائيل عام 1967
-	تمركز القوات المصرية فى سيناء عشية الحرب كان عشوائى شديد السوءفقد صدرت الأوامرللفرقة السابعة مشاة بترك المحور الشمالي خرجت لترابط بين الشيخ زويد (شمال العريش) وبين رفح لتأمين الدفاع عن جنوب قطاع  غزة وبهذا فقدت مواقعها المحصنة  فأصبحت الفرقة  سهلة الإختراق رغم قتالها الدفاعي المشهود طيلة اليوم الأول من الحرب وقد أستشهد  قائدها اللواء عبد العزيز سليمان وبأختراق الفرقة انفتح الباب إلى العريش. 
أما الفرقة الثانية مشاة والمسؤولة عن المحور الأوسط, خرجت أيضا عن نطاق خطها المحصن فى أبو عجيلة إلى القسيمة وكان على رأس الفرقة  اللواء محمد كاملوتوجد علامات استفهام حول كفائته. 
الفرقة السادسة الآلية والمسؤولة عن المحور الجنوبيتمددت حتى  الكونتيلا  تاركة مواقعها اللحصينة .
-	أضاف القائد العام ونائب رئيس الجمهورية المشير عبد الحكيم عامر أواخر شهرمايو قوة خاصة مؤلفة من (لواء مظلات ناقص مع كتائب مدرعة ومدفعية وملحقات) إلى المحور الجنوبي قادها اللواء المظلي سعد الشاذلي ورابطت على بعد 20 كم غرب الكونتيلوكان يظن أن محور الهجوم الرئيسي سيكون من الجنوب مما يمكن القوات الإسرائيلية من تطويق المحورين الأوسط والشمالي من ذلك الاتجاه. 
-	لم يتم تجهيز خط الدفاع الثاني هندسيا  والممتد من بير الحسنة جنوبا إلى بير لحفن شمالا وكانت ترابط عليه الفرقة الثالثة الآلية معززة على جانبها الأيسر بلواء مدرع مستقل. 
-	تولى أهل الثقة القيادة وتفضيلهم على أهل الخبرة  اللواء عثمان نصار والذي لم يكن مشهودا له بالكفاءة كما عين اللواء صدقي الغول لقيادة الرابعة المدرعة التى كات تتولى خط الدفاع الثالث السفح الشرقي لمضائق سيناء الثلاث (متلا جنوبا وجفجافة في الوسط ورمانة في الشمال).
بتجاهل التحذير وعدم إتخاذ الإجراءات الوقائية أتى الهجوم الإسرائيلى على المنطارات المصرية بما خطط له الإسرائيلين وتم تدمير مطاراتنا وطائراتنا على الأرض ثم اتجهوا لتدمير المطارات السورية والأردنية وكما قلنا سابقاً فأن الطيران السورى لم يكن جاهزاً للمعركة ولو كان جاهزاً لدمر مطارات إسرائيل أثناء الهجوم على المطارات المصرية ولم يكن سيواجه أى مقاومة من الطائرات الإسرائيلية التى كانت تغير على المطارات المصرية . 
وحتى الأن أتعجب كيف لم نحصن خط المضايق هندسياً  المحصن طبيعياً وكان يمكن إيقاف اليهود عنده .
-	شرم الشيخ, وهي لم تكن في ضمن حسابات خطة قاهر الدفاعية (التي أقرت في كانون الأول/ديسمبر 66), وتم  إرسال العديد من الكتائب (مظلات ومشاة ومدفعية) إليها إضافة للواء مشاة في الطور 
أما قطاع غزة فكان الدفاع عنه من أختصاص لواء عين جالوت الفلسطيني معززا ببعض الوحدات المصرية والعراقية الصغيرة. 
-	ولا أنسى الإشارة لما أوردته سابقاً بخصوص رحلة عبد الحكيم عامر صباح يوم 5 يونيو مما تسبب فى تقييد المدفعية المصرية المضادة للطائرات على خط الجبهة التى طارت فيه طائرة المشير 

للحديث بقية . اشكركم ودمتم بخير
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*


ليفى أشكول  

أبا ايبان


بالنسبة لإسرائيل
شكل التحالف بين مصر وسوريا والذى أنضمت له الأردن خطراً إستراتيجياً على إسرائيل التى تحتم عليها أن تحارب على جبهتين وكان  إغلاق مضايق تيران فى وجه السفن الإسرائيلية يعنى خنق ميناء إيلات ومنع وصول إمدادات الوقود لإسرائيل وسبق أن قالت الحكومة الإسرائيلية أن إغلاق المضايق هو إعلان للحرب .

عيزرا وايزمان

موشى ديان

إيجال ألون صاحب نظرية الآمن الإسرائيلية
يذكر "عيزرا وايزمان" ( رئيس إسرائيل السابق ) في مذكراته: "أنه عندما دخل "موشي ديان" الوزارة، كان يعرف أن هناك احتمال في أن يصدر قراراً بدخول الحرب بينما قال
"آبا إيبان"، وزير الخارجية أن حكومة إسرائيل قررت الدخول في الحرب يوم أول يونيه ووافقه  "إيجال آلون إيجال آلون على ذلك ويضيف، أنه بعد 30 مايو، كانت الحرب أمراً ضرورياً لا مفر منها. ويضيف "شيمون بيريز رئيس إسرائيل الحالى ": "أن من أسباب  الحرب الحلف العسكري الذي عقد بين الرئيس "عبدالناصر" و"الملك حسين" " و"حافظ الأسد". 
ويقول بن جوريون في كتابه 

شيمون بيريز

بن جوريون
"إسرائيل تاريخ شخصي" ومما لا شك فيه أن الثقة الزائفة بالنصر لدى الدول العربية إنما نبعت من الموقف الذي اتخذه الاتحاد السوفيتي خلال الاثنى عشر عاماً الماضية، أي منذ صفقة الأسلحة السوفيتية الأولى لمصر ( عن طريق تشيكوسلوفاكيا ) في أكتوبر سنة 1955. فقد زودت موسكو مصر وسورية والعراق بألفي دبابة، 700 طائرة مقاتلة وقاذفة، وآلاف من مدفعية الميدان. وأنفقت مصر وحدها، في تلك الفترة، أربعة بلايين دولار على تعزيز قواتها المسلحة، كما حصلت من الاتحاد السوفيتي على أكثر من خمسمائة طائرة، 1300 دبابة، 540 مدفع ميدان، 130 مدفع متوسط المدى، 200 هاون عيار120 مم، 600 مدفعاً مضاداً للطائرات، 650 مدفعاً مضاداً للدبابات، 12 غواصة أو أكثر. كما كان بمصر، قبل حرب الأيام الستة، أكثر من خمسمائة من الضباط والمعلمين السوفييت . 

"لقد ضاعفت أجهزة الدعاية السوفيتية نشاطها منذ وقوع الهجوم السوري على المستعمرات الإسرائيلية في الجليل الأعلى في 7 إبريل سنة 1967 عندما اضطرت القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية إلى الاشتباك وأسقطت ست طائرات ميج سورية. فقد قالت تلك الدعاية أن "إسرائيل تعمل لصالح الإمبريالية الأمريكية وشركات البترول الغربية". وردد الروس بصفة متواصلة القول بأن قوات إسرائيلية كبيرة تحتشد على الحدود السورية. وربما قصد السوفييت، بتركيز دعايتهم على وجود حشود عسكرية إسرائيلية مزعومة في الشمال، إلى تحويل أنظار الحكومة الإسرائيلية والعالم عن الاستعدادات المصرية في الجنوب، في شبه جزيرة سيناء". 

واندلعت الحرب في هذه المرة من الجنوب وليس من الشمال، ذلك أن "عبدالناصر" منذ هزيمته في معارك سيناء 1956 ( ما بين أواخر أكتوبر وأوائل نوفمبر من عام 1956 )، كرس كل جهوده نحو تحويل المنطقة الشمالية الغربية من سيناء إلى قاعدة عسكرية حصينة من أجل شن هجوم واسع النطاق ضد إسرائيل. فأدخلت تحسينات على الطرق التي كانت موجودة قبل معارك سيناء وأعيد رصفها، كما أقيمت طرق جديدة. وأنشئت شبكات كبيرة من التحصينات على مقربة من الحدود الإسرائيلية وعلى خط يبدأ من غزة إلى رفح والعريش، ومن العريش إلى أبي عجيلة والقسيمة، وخلف ذلك امتدت شبكة من الدفاعات، والمعسكرات الحصينة والمطارات إلى عمق سيناء" . 

"وتحول قطاع غزة، خلال تلك الحقبة، إلى معسكر مسلح حفرت فيه الخنادق، وزود بالمدرعات والمدفعية وبأنواع أخرى من الأسلحة. وعندما بدأت القوات المصرية الدخول إلى سيناء على نطاق واسع في 15 من مايو 1967، وجدت أمامها شبكات تموين مجهزة بالفعل بالذخيرة والوقود والإمدادات التموينية. وعندما بدأت الحرب في 5 يونيه بلغ عدد القوات المصرية التي احتشدت في سيناء وقطاع غزة سبع فرق، أي عدة مئات الألوف من الرجال. وكانت هناك، تحت تصرفهم، 1000 دبابة ومئات من مدفعية الميدان، كما كان رابضاً بمطارات سيناء طائرات اعتراضية وأخرى قاذفة مقاتلة". 

"وكان قد تم توزيع فرق المشاة عبر المحاور شرقي سيناء، مع تركز القوات المدرعة في العمق بالأجزاء الوسطى والجنوبية لسيناء. وأقامت فرقة مشاة "فلسطين" رقم 20 بمعسكرات مؤقتة في قطاع غزة، ووضعت الفرقة 7 بين رفح والعريش وأخذت الفرقة الثانية مواقعها على المحور الأوسط في أبو عجيلة والقسيمة، ووضعت الفرقة 31 إلى غرب وجنوب العريش وأبو عجيلة، وفي جبل لبنى، وبير حسنة، أما الفرقة السادسة فقد أخذت مواقعها في الجناح الجنوبي بين نخل والكونتيلا. وكانت كل فرقة مشاة تضم أعداداً كبيرة من الدبابات. ووضعت فرقتان مدرعتان في وسط سيناء: الفرقة الرابعة المدرعة ـ وهي أفضل التشكيلات المصرية امتيازاً ـ وأخذت مواقعها بين بير جفجافة وبير تمادا، أما الفرقة الأولى المدرعة والتي كانت جنوب الكونتيلا على مسافة ليست بعيدة عن إيلات، فكانت مستعدة لاختراق صحراء النقب الإسرائيلية لشطر إيلات ومنطقة الخليج عن إسرائيل" . 

وكان في مواجهة تلك القوة المصرية قوة مشاة إسرائيلية وقوى أخرى مدرعة يزيد عددها على ثلاثة فرق قادها على التوالي الجنرالات: "إسرائيل تال"، "آريل ( اريك ) شارون"، "إبراهام يوفي"، في ظل الرئاسة العامة لقائد الجبهة الجنوبية: "بيشا ياهو جافيش". وكانت كل فرقة تتألف من ألوية مشاة مدرعة وألوية مظليين، وكتائب مدفعية، وكتائب سلاح مهندسين، ووحدات لسلاح الإشارة ووحدات طبية. 


الساعات الأخيرة قبل شن الهجوم 

يقول "موشي ديان" في خواطره: "بعد اجتماع مجلس الوزراء ( الذي عقد يوم 4 يونيه، واتخذ فيه قرار الحرب اجتمعت مع رئيس الأركان، ومع نائب رئيس العمليات، لاستعراض الخطط المقترحة في الجنوب. ثم سافرت إلى الشمال لعقد اجتماع مع "ديفيد اليعازر" قائد القيادة الشمالية وقتها.. وسمعت تقريره عن الموقف، وكذلك اقتراحاته. وقد أكدت ـ إزاء إلحاحه ـ على ضرورة عدم تسخين الجبهة السورية، وعدم القيام بأي عمل للاستيلاء على ثلاثة مواقع على الحدود السورية، حسبما كان يرغب، وإنني أعتقد أنه يجب عليه أن يدعم إجراءاتنا الدفاعية، ويوسع نطاق حقول الألغام، ويزيد من التحصينات. وأن المنطقة الوحيدة التي أرى أنه يمكن أن نتقدم فيها، هي المنطقة المنزوعة السلاح، على أن نتقدم حتى خط الحدود الدولية السابق، ولا نتخطاه. وسوف نفعل نفس الشيء في منطقة الحمة، التي قد نتقدم فيها شرقاً على طول نهر اليرموك، حتى نتمكن من تحويل نصيبنا من مياه هذا النهر إلى بحر الجليل ـ وفقا لما حدده مشروع جونسون لاستغلال مياه نهر الأردن. وكان من حقنا بموجب هذا المشروع الذي وضعه في الفترة بين عامي 1953-1956، "إيريك جونسون"، مبعوث الرئيس أيزنهاور وقتها، أن نشارك في مياه نهر اليرموك مع سورية والأردن. ولكن سورية قررت في آخر لحظة، بتحريض من مصر، ألا توقع الاتفاق لأسباب سياسية، وحرمت إسرائيل من نصيبها من المياه. 

ولم يحدث شيء يذكر أثناء الليل، وكانت جميع قواتنا متأهبة للقتال حتى الفجر. وقد كانت تلك هي المرة الثالثة في حياتي التي توليت فيها منصباً هاماً في شؤون الدولة. ولكن في منصبي الحالي، كان اهتمامي الكامل منصباً على الحرب، ومسؤوليتي عنها. وكنت أشعر طوال الوقت بعبء المسؤولية التي أصبحت ملقاة على عاتقي. ولم أستطع أن أتجاهل ببساطة كلمات "بن جوريون" الذي حذر من دخول الحرب، كما لم أستطع أن أتجاهل موقف "ديجول"، ونصيحة "دين راسك" المحذرة، وخاصة تهديدات الروس، ولم يكن في استطاعتي أن أنسى الحرب السابقة، حملة سيناء، التي رفعت الروح المعنوية بالنصر، ولكنها خلقت في نفسي آثار جرح الانسحاب.

 


*



*أنتظرونى .. اشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

* أبرز محطات الحرب 
اليوم الأول 5 يونيو
¬ ليلة 4/5 يونيو تحركت قوات إسرائيلية في اتجاه العوجة ولم يتم الرد عليها ولم يعلم بها قائد المنطقة الشرقية إلا ظهرا .
- في الساعة السابعة والنصف صباح يوم 5 يونيوشنت إسرائيل هجوم  على المحور الأوسط بسيناء واحتلت موقعا متقدما في منطقة "أم بسيس" الأمامية.
- فى تمام الساعة 8,45 صباح الأثنين 5 يونيو 1967 ولمدة ثلاث ساعات قام سلاح الجو الإسرائيلى  بغارات جوية على مصر في سيناء والدلتا والقاهرة ووادي النيل في ثلاث موجات الأولى 174 طائرة والثانية 161 والثالثة 157 بإجمالي 492 غارة دمرت فيها 25 مطاراً حربياً وما لا يقل عن 85% من الطائرات المصرية وهي جاثمة على الأرض. 
وطبقا للبيانات الإسرائيلية تم تدمير 209 طائرات من أصل 340 طائرة مصرية منها: 
 	30 قاذفة ثقيلة من طراز تي يو-16. 
 	27 قاذفة متوسطة كم طراز اليوشن 28 . 
 	12 طائرة سوخوي وهى طائرة قازفة خفيفة وتصلح للأعتراض الجوى. 
 	90 طائرة مقاتلة (ميج 15/17/19/ 21 )ونقل ( أنتينوف – اليوشن ) وهليكوبتر( مى 6/8/12 ). 
 	ويجب هنا أن نلاحظ أنه لم تقوم الطائرات السورية بأى غارة على المطارت الإسرائيلية أثناء الهجوم الجوى على مصر مما كان يعنى تدميرالمطارات  وتحطم الطائرات بعد عودتها وسبق أن ذكرنا أن الملك حسين قال أن الطيران السورى أضاع علينا فرصة ذهبية .
- قامت القوات الجوية الأردنية بقصف مطار قرب كفار سركن.
 -  قصف الطيران السوري مصافي البترول في حيفا وقاعدة مجيدو الجوية الإسرائيلية
- قصفت القوات العراقية جوا بلدة ناتانيا على ساحل البحر المتوسط.
 - قامت إسرائيل  بقصف عدة مطارات أردنية منها المفرق وعمان ودمرت 22 طائرة مقاتلة و5 طائرات نقل وطائرتي هليكوبتر. 
- قصفت  إسرائيل المطارات السورية ومنها الدمير ودمشق، ودمرت 32 طائرة مقاتلة من نوع ميج، و2 اليوشن 28 قاذفة. كما هاجمت إحدى القواعد الجوية في العراق. وقدرت المصادر الإسرائيلية أنها دمرت 416 طائرة مقاتلة عربية. وقدرت خسائر إسرائيل بـ26 طائرة مقاتلة. 
الجبهة المصرية
-	في الساعة 9.15انطلقت تشكيلات القوات البرية الإسرائيلية لتخترق الحد الأمامي لقواتنا  في سيناء بثلاث مجموعات عمليات، وفي ساعة متأخرة من المساء استطاعت بهجومها على المحاور الثلاثة الشمالي والأوسط والجنوبي تدمير فرقتي مشاة النسق الأول، السابعة والثانية، التي كان يرتكز عليها النظام الدفاعي لمصر. 
الجبهة الأردنية
قصفت القوات الأردنية الساعة 11 صباحا بالمدفعية مدن تل أبيب والقدس وعبرت جنوب القدس، وقام الطيران الأردني بقصف مطارات إسرائيلية، وهنا تحول القصف الجوي الإسرائيلي بعد أن قضى على القوات الجوية المصرية إلى الجبهة والمطارات الأردنية وقام بتدمير طائرات الأردن قامت القوات الإسرائيلية بعد الظهر بهجوم على الضفة الغربية وعزلت القدس عن الضفة ووصلت إلى جنين. 
على الجبهة السورية
قصف جوي ومدفعي متبادل بين الجانبين ومحاولة اختراق من جانب سوريا أحبطها الجيش الإسرائيلي. 
اليوم الثاني 6 يونيو
الجبهة المصرية
صباح يوم 6 يونيو سقطت العريش وانفتح المحور الشمالي أمام القوات الإسرائيلية المدرعة. وكانت مهمة الطيران الإسرائيلي طوال اليوم هي تثبيت الوحدات المدرعة في الممرات الجبلية وفي مساء اليوم نفسه أذاعت إسرائيل أن عناصر قواتها وصلت إلي قناة السويس وفي مساء هذا اليوم أيضا تمكن الإسرائيليون من الاستيلاء على مدينتي غزة وخان يونس. 


المشير عبد الحكيم عامر
وبدون أى تنسيق مع القيادة المحلية لمنطقة القناة أصدر نائب القائد الأعلى للقوات المصرية  المشير عبد الحكيم عامر في الساعة الخامسة من بعد الظهر يوم 6 يونيو ، أمرا بالانسحاب العام لجميع قوات سيناء إلى غرب قناة السويس، على أن ينفذ على مراحل وخلال الأيام التالية.
وقد أثر هذا القرار سلبا على أداء الجيش المصري وعلى مسار الحرب حيث أنسحبت القوات بدون تنسيق مما كان له أكبر الأثر فى إحداث خسائر كبيرة فى صفوف الجيش المصرى . 
الجبهة الأردنية
شهدت قتالا في كافة أنحاء الضفة الغربية وسقطت نابلس وأخذت القوات الإسرائيلية تتحرك في اتجاه نهر الأردن مع قتال حول القدس الشرقية. 
الجبهة السورية
استمرار الاشتباكات من دون أي جديد على الأرض غير ما كان في يوم 5 يونيو/حزيران. 
اليوم الثالث 7 يونيو
الجبهة المصرية
واجهت القوات المصرية في وسط سيناء ثلاث مجموعات عمليات، وتركزت العمليات على الجبهة المصرية مع وقف إطلاق النار على الجبهة الأردنية  .
الجبهة الأردنية
احتلت القدس الشرقية حيث وصلت القوات الإسرائيلية في العاشرة صباحا إلى حائط البراق بينما كانت قد سيطرت تماما على المدينة مساء. 
الجبهة السورية
استمرار الاشتباك بالمدفعية والدبابات. 
اليوم الرابع 8 يونيو
قصفت إسرائيل السفينة الأميركية ليبرتي الساعة 1.54 ظهرا، وهو أمر لا يزال يثير جدلا حتى اليوم: هل حصل الهجوم عمدا أم خطأ. 
الجبهة المصرية
مع قرب وصول القوات الإسرائيلية إلى قناة السويس بدأت في هذا اليوم الاستعدادات للدفاع عن القاهرة من مدخلي السويس والإسماعيلية. 
- شكلت الوحدات المصرية المدرعة المتبقية سدا دفاعيا وسط سيناء، ولكن مع قبول مصر وقف إطلاق النار كانت قد انهارت الدفاعات المصرية المتبقية شرق القناة وبدأ الارتداد العام والانسحاب من سيناء. 
الجبهة السورية
استمرار الاشتباكات بالمدفعية والدبابات. 
اليوم الخامس 9 يونيو
الجبهة المصرية
قامت القوات الإسرائيلية في هدوء باحتلال سيناء كلها حتى شرم الشيخ باستثناء الخط من رأس العش شمالاً حتى شرق بور فؤاد الذي ظل تحت سيطرة القوات المصرية. 
الجبهة السورية
بدأ في هذا اليوم الهجوم الإسرائيلي على سوريا واخترق الدفاعات السورية شمال هضبة الجولان. 
اليوم السادس 10 يونيو
الجبهة المصرية
بتنحي الرئيس عبد الناصر استقال عبد الحكيم عامر ووزير الحربية شمس بدران، وخرجت مظاهرات شعبية ترفض قبول تنحي الرئيس وطالبت بعودته فوافق عبد الناصر على ذلك وعاد إلى الحكم. 
الجبهة السورية
واصلت القوات الإسرائيلية اختراقها للدفاعات السورية على طول الجبهة في الجولان ووصلت إلى القنيطرة، فأعلنت سوريا قبولها وقف إطلاق النيران الساعة السادسة والنصف مساء من ذلك اليوم. 

البيانات العسكرية الرسمية للجمهورية العربية المتحدة عن المعارك بين قوات مصر وقوات إسرائيل ( لم أستطيع الحصول إلا على الخمسة بيانات فى أول يوم للقتال ,
البيان العسكري رقم (1):
الساعة 9.30 صباحاً
قامت القوات الجوية للجمهورية العربية المتحدة مع أول ضوء لصباح اليوم بمساعدة الجهد البري على كل مواقع القتال، وقامت طائراتنا بقصف مطارات المنطقة الجنوبية من إسرائيل، وكذلك ضربت طائراتنا تجمعات العدو التي كان ينوي استخدامها ضد قطاع غزة، وقامت قواتنا الجوية مع القوات الأرضية في صد هجمة جديدة للعدو في اتجاه أبو عجيلة وهجمة أخرى في اتجاه دير الحسن. 


وفي معركة فوق أبو عجيلة أسقطت قواتنا ستاً من طائرات "الميراج" الإسرائيلية، كما سقطت اثنتان من طائراتنا. 


وفوق خان يونس تم إسقاط ثلاث طائرات للعدو. 



أسرانا عام 1967
البيان العسكري رقم (2):
الساعة 12.15 ظهراً
تمكنت إحدى المواقع الأمامية لقواتنا في سيناء اليوم من إسقاط عدد كبير من طائرات العدو وتم أسر ثمانية طيارين أحياء. 

الطائرة ميج 21

الطائرة ميج 19

الهليوكوبتر مى 6



الطائرة سوخوى 7

طائرة النقل الجوى أنتينوف

القاذفة المتوسطة اليوشن 28
البيان العسكري رقم (3):
الساعة 6 مساءاً
إن التدخل الجوي الواسع المدى من جانب الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وبريطانيا لصالح العدو الإسرائيلي قد أحدث تطورات هامة في خط سير المعركة، وتقاتل قواتنا الآن معارك ضارية على الأرض المصرية، وتقف في بسالة رائعة أمام هجمات يشنها العدو على مواقع العريش وأبو عجيلة والقسيمة. ويعض العدو الآن في المعركة قوة جوية ضخمة. وبرغم ما مني به من خسائر فادحة في الطائرات والدبابات، فإن الذين يقفون وراءه يواصلون إمداده بما يعوض خسائره. 


البيان العسكري رقم (4):
الساعة 7.20 مساءاً
دخل الدعم الجوي العسكري الأمريكي والبريطاني للعدو الإسرائيلي مرحلة جديدة بعد ظهر أمس، فقد قامت طائرات من طراز كانبيرا البريطاني وعليها علاماتها الرسمية البريطانية بالاشتراك في عمليات الضرب الجوي فوق مواقعنا بسيناء، وذلك يكشف بطريقة لم تعد تقبل الجدل تدخل القوى الاستعمارية السافر في صراع المصير الذي يدور الآن على الأرض العربية. 

البيان العسكري رقم (5):
الساعة 7.35 مساءاً
ثبت لدى السلطات العسكرية المختصة أن هناك اثنتين وثلاثين طائرة أمريكية قامت اليوم من قاعدة هويلس الأمريكية في ليبيا قاصدة إلى إسرائيل

أحمد سعيد مدير صوت العرب 


الطائرة فانتوم ف 4

الطائرة سكاى هوك
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*لأنتظرونى . اشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*السفينة ليبرتى ( الحرية )*

السفينة ليبرتى قبل قصفها
أ*ثناء القتال فى يونيه 1967 صرح عبد الحكيم عامر بأن الطائرات الأمريكية تدخلت بشكل مباشر فى غارات مهاجمة المعسكرات والقواعد الجوية والمطارات المصرية  وتلقفت الخبر إذاعة صوت العرب والتى كان يرأسها الإذاعى المتحمس / احمد سعيد وإزاعته وتبعتها باقة الإذاعات وفى اليوم التالى قرأنا فى الجرائد أخبار إشتراك الأمريكان فى الحرب والحقيقة أنه لا يوجد دلليل على زعم المشير بالتخل المباشر للمريكان فى الحرب ولكن هذا لا يمنع من أنهم قدموا كل المساعدات الممكنة لضمان تحقيق إسرائيل نصر كاسخ على العرب ومن هذه المساعدات إيفاد سفينة التجسس الأمريكية ليبرتى للمنطقة أمام الشاطىء المصرى وتحديداً أمام العريش وهى سفينة مجهزة بكل ما هو حديث حتى أنها تدخلت فى المحادثة التليفونية بين عبدالناصر والملك حسين .
ولكن المفاجأت الكبرى كانت فى مهاجمة إسرائيل للسفينة ليبرتي مهاجمة إسرائيل للسفينة ليبرتي ظهر يوم الخميس 8 يونيه 1967 بقصفها بالطائرات ومهاجمتها من البحر وقصفها بطوربيدات السفن الحربية فقتلت 34 قتيلاً أميركياً وعشرات الجرحى من طاقم السفينة .
وحتى الأن فالموضوع يعتبر لغزاً غامضاً وغير مفهوم سبب مهاجمة إسرائيل للسفينة التى كانت تعلم بوجودها وتمدها بالمعلومات والسفينة كانت ترفع العلم الأمريكى بوضوح كما أنه من غير المفهوم قبول الرئيس الأمريكى ليندون جونسون والمسئولين الأمريكان ومجلسى الشيوخ والنواب للتفسير الإسرائيلي والذي برر الضربة بأنها مجرد خطأ وأنها ظنتها سفينة معادية. بل أن الرئيس الأمريكى أمر بسرعة أغراق السفينة بعد قصفها والسبب ايضاً مجهول حتى الأن .
وقد صدر كتاب فى أمريكا من تأليف جيمس بامفورد أسمه كتلة الأسرار وأثار عن حادث قصف السفينة ليبرتى. وجاء فيه .
-	كانت السفينة موجودة بالقرب من ساحل العاج حتى صدرت اليها الأوامر بالتوجه للمنطقة والتمركز أمام شواطىء مدينة العريسش المصرية والمصريين بهدف التجسس على القوات المصرية والتقاط الرسائل السلكية واللاسلكية* 


تحركات ليبرتى أمام الشواطىء المصرية

-	*اقتربت السفينة من مدينة العريش وحلقت فوقها طائرات الاستكشاف الإسرائيلية وأرسلت الطائرات رسائل إلى قيادتها الأرضية تقول "إننا نستطيع قراءة أحرف كبيرة على السفينة هي GTR5 وهي اختصار لكلمات General Technical Research أي "سفينة بحث تقني عام" وهو التغطية البحثية والعلمية التي كانت تستخدمها كثير من سفن التجسس الأميركية التي تمخر عباب المحيطات والتابعة لوكالة الأمن القومي. 
-	قال أحد بحارة السفينة إنه تبادل التحية بالتلويح بالأيديمع طيار أحدى الطائرات الإسرائيلية التى حلقت  على ارتفاع منخفص جداً من السفينة وأن طاقم الطائرة كان باستطاعته أن يرى الرتبة التي يحملها البحار على كتفهكما أن السفينة كانت ترفع  العلم والإشارات الأميركية. 
-	نفذت وحدات من الجيش الإسرائيلي فى مدينة مجزرة خالفت بها المواثيق والقوانين الدولية حيث قتلت أعداد كبيرة من الأسرى المصريين ورصدت السفينة هذه الأعمال حيث كانت قد أقتربت بشدة من الشاطىء . وقد ذكر شهود عيان من بحارة ليبرتى الناجين بأنهم شاهدوا بأعينهم تفاصيل عملية الإبادة مثل إجبار ما يقرب من ستين جندياً مصرياً على الاصطفاف في صف واحد بجوار مسجد العريش ثم إطلاق النار عليهم دفعة واحدة من البنادق الرشاشة الإسرائيلية وكيف تحول رمل الصحراء تحت أقدامهم إلى بركة من اللون الأحمر.
-	 قد تكون هذه المجزرة هى  السبب فى  إباد ة السفينة ليبرتى لقتل  الشهود كما أراد الإسرائيلين إخفاء ماسجلته السفينة من اتصالات بين الوحدات الإسرائيلية التي نفذت المجزرة وقياداتها العليا .
-	تم مهاجمة ليبرتى بثلاثة طرادات بحرية أنطلقت من ميناء أسدود وطائرات الميراج الحربية الإسرائيلية وبدون أي تحذير بدأو قصف السفينة وأعقب الهجوم هجوم أخر بسر من طائرات السوبر ميستير باستخدام قنابل النابالم .
-	 تحرك الأسطول السادس الأمريكى الأميركي لنجدة السفينة بعد ساعتين من بداية تدميرها.ويروى مؤلف الكتاب على لسان بحارة السفينة الناجين أن الطائرات الأمريكية التى أرسلت لنجدت السفينة عادت أدراجها بأمر شخصى من جونسون بناء على طلب الإسرائيلين . 
-	وصلت رسالة سريعة من إسرائيل تطلب من جونسون "دفن الموضوع" الذي استجاب على التو مبرراً ذلك بأن كون السفينة كانت قريبة من مواقع الإسرائيليين والمصريين فإن ذلك سوف يفسر من قبل العرب بأنها كانت تتجسس لصالح إسرائيل. 
أنتظرونى  اشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## VONDEYAZ

موضوع رائع بكل معاني الكلمه 
وقد قمت بنشره في موقعي الخاص بالمجموعه 73 مؤرخين للاستفاده 
وطبعا كتبت انه منقول ووضعت رابط الموضوع هنا عشان الملكيه الفكريه

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*
قبل أن أعود لحرب 1967 أو أن أعلمكم اين كنت وقت الحرب وكان عمرى وقت الحرب حوالى ثمانية عشر عاماً .
أنضممت لأحد معسكرات الحرس الوطنى للإنخراط فى قوات الدفاع الشعبى وأذكر أن مكان المعسكر فى الشارع المؤدى من ميدان حدائق القبة إلى منطقةالزاوية الحمراء والوايلى الكبير وفى المعسكر تم تدريبنا سريعاً على إستخدام السلاح ثم تم توزيعنا حسب مناطق سكننا وكنت أسكن فى حى العباسية وجاء توزيعى بشارع دانش باشا بجوار مستشفى القوات الجوية بعبده باشا وقد ذهبنا لموقعنا يوم 4 يونيه وقضيت أن وزملائى هذا اليوم ساهرين فى أنتظار أى متسللين إسرائيليين  وكنا متحمسين جداً وواثقين فى النصر ( كنا مسلحين بالعصى والشوم وكنت أخفى بين طيات ملابسى سكين مطبخ ).
شعرت بأنى جندى عندما أستدعانا الطبيب قائد مستشفى القوات الجوية وأمر أن نتناول طعامنا داخل ميس المستشفى وبأن تصرف لكل واحد منا فى الليل مرتبة ومخدة وبطانيتان على أن يتم إستعادتهم فى الصباح .
كنت أصطحب معى راديو ترانزستور لأستمع منه للأخبار وقد أخترنا مكان نومنا أسفل شجرة كبيرة مزروعة داخل المستشفى ولكن غصونها تمتد لتغطى شارع دانش باشا .
كنا نشعر أننا أبطال وكان الأهالى يلوحون لنا ويرسلون لنا المشروبات والحلوى وكان ابى رحمه الله يمر علينا صباحاً ومساءً حاملاً لنا طعام ومشروبات .
كنا قد أستشعرنا بالهزيمة بعد إختلاف لغة المذيعين فى إذاعتنا وبعد أن كان النداء يا جيشنا العظيم اصبح يا شعبنا العظيم وأذكر اسم المذيع الذى أطلقها وكان اسمه سيد الغضبان بعدها أختفت الأغانى الحماسية مثل أغنية عبد الحليم حافظ ( اضرب ). وحتى ميكرفون المذياع الداخلى بالمستشفى وكان يتولى الإذاعة فيه طبيب / أسمه عوف قد غير من لهجته .
فى مساء يوم 9 يونيو 1967 ظهر الزعيم جمال عبد الناصر على شاشة التلفزيون ليخطب فينا وقد أستمعت للخطاب فى الراديو وأعلن عبد الناصر مسئوليته عما حدث وتنحيه عن الرئاسة وتعيين السيد / زكريا محى الدين  وساد الهرج والمرج وأرتفع صوت النساء بالصويت والرجال بالنحيب وأنزويت باكياً وإنطلقت فى سماء القاهرة المدفعية والصواريخ ولا أعرف سببها ووجدتنى منخرط فى  مظاهرة وقد مشينا حتى القصر الجمهورى بالقبة نهتف ونطالب ببقاء عبد الناصر وأن نستعد لجولة جديد .
عدت لموقعى بجوار المستشفى فجر يوم 10 يونيو وكنت أنظر إلى الشارع وإلى الشجر وأبكى إلى أن حضر لنا الضابط الذى كان مكلف بالمرور علينا وأمرنا بالذهاب لمنازلنا مساء يوم 10 يونيو .
أنتظرونى .أشكركم ودمتم بخير
*

----------


## VONDEYAZ

> *
> 
> والأن من قلب المطبخ السياسى المصرى أنقل لكم ما كتبه سامى شرف
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الكاتب: سامي شرف 
> ...


موضوع جميل جدا تم نقله لموقع المجموعه 73 مؤرخين 
www.group73historians.com

بعد الاشارة لموقعكم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

يشرفنى أن ينقل موضوعى للمجموعة 93 مؤرخين وأشكرك على ذلك أخى الكريم ( علماً أننى مسجل بالمجموعة )
أشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*ما زلنا مع نكسة حـرب يونيو 1967كثيراً ما سئلت نفسى : متى سيفرج عن وثائق حرب 1967 المصرية خاصة وأن الجيش الإسرائيلى أفرج عن وثائق وصور لما سجله بخط يد موشيه ديان وليفي اشكول وكذا تم الإراج عن سجل العمليات الحربية خلال أيام المعركة  
وهى وثائق نسخت من النسخ الاصلية لاوامر العمليات العسكرية وكذا تم نشر بعض الوثائق العربية التى وقعت فى يد الجيش الاسرائيلي و جرى ترجمتها الى اللغه العبرية وبهذا فالمجال مفتوح أما الوثائق الإسرائيلية تصول وتجول فيه طالما لم يتم الإفراج عن وثائقنا التى تؤرخ لحقائق لحرب 1967.
وأعتقد أن نشر الوثائق السرية لحرب يونيو 1967 سيدين قادة القوات المسلحة الكبار لذا لم يتم الإفراج عنها حتى لا تفضحهم
فقد تسببوا بعدم وجود مخطط برؤية مستقبلية واقعية للمعركة فى هزيمتنا وبينما كانت قواتنا تنفذ الإنسحاب الغير مخطط له كانت القوات الإسرائيلية تنفذ خطط وتكيكات حربية هجومية . 
,وعندما يتحلى مسئولينا بالشجاعة وينشروا الوائق السرية التى تجعل الحقائق فسيظل الناس يلجئون للكتب والمصادر الغربية . 
ومع هذا فكثير من وحدات الجيش المصري في سيناء نفذ قادتها على مسئولياتهم الخاصة  خطط ناجحة بناء على قرأتهم للموقف الميدانى كانت كفيلة لو وجدت يد المساعدة من القيادات العليا بأن  تفشل العدوان  الإسرائيلي على الرغم من سيطرة العدو على سماء المعارك . وقد شهد العدو بذلك وسأحاول أن أتيكم بحقائق عن هذه القوات .

الطلعات الجوية الإسرائيلية :


اجمالي  عدد الطلعات الجوية الإسرائيلية 4338 طلعة جوية خصص أكثر من 75% منها للجبهة المصرية التى أختصها الطيران اسرائيلى بـ  3260 طلعة على مدى أيام القتال و فيما يلى بيان بالطلعات على الجبهة المصرية:

يوم 5 يونيه
 695 طلعة 
يوم 6 يونيه 
650 طلعة 

يوم 7يونيه 
470 طلعة 
يوم 8 يونيه 
530 طلعة بنسبة 

يوم 9 يونيه 
475 طلعة 
يوم 10 يونيه
190 طلعة 
ويدل أستمرار الطلعات الإسرائيلية على الجبهة المصرية على تواجد مقاومة وأن العدو كان يهدف أن تسقط القوات المسلحة المصرية ولا تقوم لها قائمة مرة أخرى . ورغم تحطم المطاراتن فأن بعض الطيارين المصريين كانت لهم محاولات فردية للتصدى لطائرات العدو وفيما يلى بعض منها .
-	تمكن ست طيارين مصريين من الصعود بطائراتهم الميج 21 من قاعدة أبو صوير الجوية لإعتراض الموجة الثانية لطائرات العدو ونجحوا فى إسقاط طائرتين إسرائيليتين .
-	تم إسقاط ثلاثة طائرات معادية  فوق مطار الغردقة بفضل الإجراءات الخاصة بالتصدى لطائرات العدو التى أتخذتها القيادة المحلية للمطار .
-	تمكن الرائد طيار خيري حسنين من الإقلاع بطائرته من مطار السر بسيناء أثناء قصف العدو واشتبك مع عدد من الطائرات الإسرائيلية وأسقطت طائرته . 
-	بذل مهندسن وفنيين الطائرات جهود خرافية لإصلاح بعض الطائرات التى قامت بعدد قليل من الطلعات في سيناء لمساندت  قواتنا . كما تم نقل الطائرات التى تم إنقاذها إلى مطار برنيس على البحر الأحمر ومطار القاهرة الدولى


وقد هاجمتها الطائرات الأسرائيلية قامت فأصيبت بخسائر كبيرة .
وفيما يلى بيان بخسائر القوات الجوية المصرية أيام العدوان :

-	الطائرات المقاتلة :
-	 طراز ميج 21 عدد 100 طائرة .  
-	 طراز ميج 19 عدد 29 طائرة .
-	 طراز ميج 15و17 عدد 89 طائرة.
-	طراز سوخوى7 عدد 14 طائرة . 
-	الطائرات القاذفة :
-	طراز تى يو 16 عدد 24 طائرة
-	طراز اليوشن 28 عدد 29 طائرة .
-	طائرات النقل :
-	اليوشن 14 عدد 24 طائرة ..
-	طراز انتينوف 12 عدد 8 طائرات
-	طرازات مختلفة  س عدد 4طائرات .
-	طائرات هليكوبتر :
-	طراز مى4 عدد 1 طائرة .
-	طراز مى 6 عدد 10 طائرات .
-	مجموع الخسائر المصرية فى الطائرات 332 طائرة .
-	وفيما يلى بيان بالخسائر البشرية على كل الجبهات
-	الجبهة المصرية :
-	شهداء مصريين  : عدد من 10.000 إلى 12.000      قتلى إسرائيليين :275
-	جرحى مصريين : عدد 20.000  جرحى إسرائيليين 800
-	الجبهة السورية :
-	شهداء سوريين  : عدد 2500 قتلى إسرائيليين 115 : 
-	جرحى سورين : عدد 5000  جرحى إسرائيليين 306
-	الجبهة الأردنية :
-	شهداء أردنيين   : عدد من 1000 قتلى إسرائيليين 299: 
-	جرحى أردنين  : عدد2000 جرحى إسرائيليين 1457
تم نقل هذه المعلومات من عدة مصادر أعتمدت على كتاب العرب فى الحرب وكتب الجيش الإسرائيلى لعدم وجود مصادر عربية رسمية للمعلومات وبهذا يمكن أن يكون بعضها موجه وغير صحيح 
أـشكركم ودمتم بخير ( أنتظرونى )*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*ما زلنا مع مرارة نكسة 1967
حتى لا ننخدع بأن حرب يونيو 1967 فرضتها ظروف وقتية ومنها غلق ممر شرم الشيخ الملاحى يجب أن نتذكر أن التخطيط لهذه الحرب وبصفة خاصة الهجوم الجوى على المطارت كان مخطط له من مطلع الستينات وتوافر طرازات حديثة من الطائرات المقاتلة والقاذفة لدى مصر والدول العربية مما يهدد أمن إسرائيل وكان على رأس المخططين مرخاى هود قائد القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية، الذى قال 
لقد أنفقنا عصارة ستة عشر عاما من الإعداد والتخطيط، وفى هذه السنوات كنا نعيش مع الخطة وننام مع الخطة، ونتغذى بالخطة التي هضمناها تماما. وكانت معلومات مخابراتنا عن تحركات طيران العدو ونشاطه، وعن أماكـن قواعده وعن التفاصيل الدقيقة حولها، وعن أماكن وجود طائراته وأجهزة الرادار والصواريخ، وكانت كل هذه المعلومات على درجة عالية من الامتياز .. وكانت إدارة العمليات بكفاءة وتطعيم الخطة بكل ما هو جديد وإبلاغ الطيار في الجو عن وجود أهداف جديدة، كل هذا لعب دورا حيويا في نجاح الخطة. كما كانت طريقة تنفيذ الطيارين للتعليمات هي الشرط الأساسي للنجاح .. وقد تدرب الطيارون على هذا النوع من الهجوم في صحراء النقب لمدة عدة أعوام طويلة… وقد أستفاد المخططين الإسرائيلين من معارك الخرب العالمية الثانية ومما حدث فى حرب 1956 وكانت الخطة تقتضى بعدد أربع طائرات على كل مطار مصرى بفوارق زمنية ويبدأ أولاً بضرب الممرات لمنع إقلاع الطائرات ثم تدمير أكبر عدد من طائرات الميج-21 الأعتراضية و التي يمكن أن تنافس طائرة ميراج-3 الإسرائيلية. ثم توالت الضربات لتأكيد إحداث الدمار الكامل بالمطارات والطائرات وكانت سعادة الإسرائيلين لا توصف لأن حجم خسائرهم لم يصل إلى ما توقعوه بعد الضربة الجوية الأولى وهو 30% من طائراتهم المهاجمة . وكان السر فى تحديد الساعة الثامنة و45 دقيقة لأن تلك  الساعة هي التي تسمح بأفضل مجال للرؤية بالنسبة للطيارين المهاجمين  ثم إن المعتاد
 أن يكون الهجوم الجوى فى الصباح الباكر ( أول ضوء ) واختيار هذا التوقيت جعل الهجوم مباغت خاصة أن الطائرات المصرية تكون قد أنهت أول طلعة دورية لها في النهار( المظلة الجوية ) وتكون الطائرات متوقفة على المهبط ( لم تكن هناك أى دشم لإيواء الطائرات )  .
وتلا الهجوم على القواعد الجوية الهجوم على  منشآت الرادار ومواقع الصواريخ أرض ـ جو ثم منشآت الاتصال التابعة للقيادات والتى افلحوا فى إختراقها وإعطاء أوامر معاكسة للطائرات والقوات المصرية .
وأعود وأذكر أنه قد أنطلقت ثلاث طائرات نقل مصرية سعت 8 من صباح الخامس من يونيو  على متن الأولى وزير الحربية المصري ورئيس الأركان وعدد من كبار الضباط والطائرتان الأخريان تقلاّن نائب الرئيس المصري ورئيس الوزراء العراقي برفقة عدد من الصحافيين فى زيارة تفتيشية في منطقة قناة السويس وما صاحبه من تقييد لوسائل الدفاع الجوي المصرية من  الساعة الثامنة إلى الساعة التاسعة صباحا .
وكان القيادة المصرية تعتقد أن الهجوم الجوى الإسرائيليى سيأتى من البحر الأحمر ولكن الهجوم أتى عن طريق البحر الأبيض ولم تكتشفه حتى الرادارات السوفييتية المنتشرة  في البحر الأبيض المتوسط،. 

أقتدت الخطة بمهاجمة قاعدة غرب القاهرة الجوية كأول مطار يتم مهاجمته 
لأنه يضم الطائرات المقاتلة المعترضة من طراز ميج 21والقاذفات الثقيلة من طراز تي يو-16.  وطائرات اليوشن-28.القاذفة المتوسطة . وفى نفس التوقيت هاجمت  الطائرات الإسرائيلية قاعدة بني سويف لوجود طائرات تي. يو-16ايضاً به كما تم الهجوم على باقى المطارت وقد تبع الهجوم الأول الهجوم الثانى الذى قصف فيه مطار القاهرة الدولى المدنى ضمن المطارات التى أعيد قصفها .
خلال أيام 9و10و11 كثفت الطائرات الإسرائيلية هجماتها ضد القوات المصرية المنسحبة  في سيناء. وركزت على ممري الجدي ومتلا .
ومعظم ما أتيتكم بعاليه مأخوذ عن كتاب الفرنسى بيير رازو وعنوانه حرب الأيام الستة من الأسطورة إلى الواقع

الوضع فى القيادة العامة المصرية :


الفريق محمد فوزي وزير الحربية بعد نكسة 1967 وبجانبه قائد القوات الجوية العميد الحناوى يستمعان إلى مدير الكلية الجوية محمد حسني مبارك
وذلك في طريقهما لحضور حفل تخريج دفعة جديدة من الطيارين في 15 فبراير 1968

قال الفريق أول "محمد فوزي" رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة عام 1967 أن المشير عبد الحكيم عامر وصل لمقر القيادة  ومعه  قائد القوات الجوية والدفاع الجوى الفريق أول صدقي محمود والفريق أنور القاضي إلى مقر القيادة العامة بمدينة نصر حوالي الساعة 30ر10 صباح يوم 5 يونيه وقد أصدر المشـير الأوامر  بتنفيذ الخطة الجوية "فهدالبديلة للخطة  "قاهر" وجود أداة التنفيذ.الخطة قاهر. ويسترد الفريق أول محمد فوزى قائلاً : 
في حوالي الساعة 11 كلفني المشير بالاتصال بالقيادة السورية لإخطارها بالموقف، ومحاولة تنفيذ خطط القصف الجوي على مطـارات إسرائيل الشمالية ( الخطة رشيد ) وهي جزء من الخطط التي كنت قد نسقتها مع رئيس أركان الجيش السوري اللواء أحمد سويدان.  الذى رد نحاول يا سيدى لكنني لم أحصل على رد إيجابي ثم علمت بعد ذلك أنه لم تصدر أية أوامر من الجانب السوري باتخاذ أي موقف مضاد أو تعرضي أو حتى تدخل في أي علميات إطلاقا ضد إسرائيل. 
كما كان الفريق عبدالمنعم رياض في عمان قد طلب من القيادة السورية نفس طلبي قبل ساعة أو أكثر. إلا أن تصرف القيادة السورية كان سلبيا أيضا. 
بعد ظهر نفس اليوم حضر الرئيس "جمال عبدالناصر"، كما حضر أعضاء مجلس قيادة الثورة السابقون والفريق أول علي علي عامر إلى مقر القيادة العامة، حيث جلس أعضاء مجلس قيـادة الثـورة صـامتين فـي غـرفـة المشير يستمعون إلى البلاغات التي كان يحولها المقدم علي شفيق صفوت مدير مكتب المشير مـن غرفة عمليات قيادة القوات الجوية والدفاع الجوي إلى وسائل الإعلام المختلفة، وكانت كل البلاغات عن إسقاط أعداد كبيرة من طائرات العدو، وكلها بيانات كاذبة.
كانت الاتصالات في ذلك اليوم مركزة مع قائد الجيش الميداني، الفريق صلاح محسن وقائد الجبهة الفريق أول عبدالمحسن كامل مرتجي وقائد المحور الشمالي وكان المتكلم من العريش دائما هو اللواء نصر الديب قائد المنطقة الإداريةوحتى تلك اللحظة لم يكن قد ظهر شيء في الموقف العام بالنسبة للقوات البرية ونية العدو الحقيقية، فيما عدا قوات المحور الشمالي "شمال العريش" وقوات الفرقة السابعة مشاة ببروز رفح واللواء 11 مشاة .
كان تأثر ضياع قواتنا الجوية بادياً على الحاضرين ، وكانت لغة التشجيع بالدفاع والتمسك بالأرض، هي الشعور السائد حتى الساعة السادسة مساءا. في تلك اللحظة غادر الرئيس "جمال عبدالناصر" مبنى القيادة، مشيرا إلى الجالسين بأفضلية ترك المشير يتفرغ لعمله، وإدارة المعركة، خاصة وأن الجالسين كلهم، لا يؤدون أي عمل أو مساعدة فعلية  
خلال الاتصالات التي تمت مع المشير من قوات سيناء تردد طلب واحد مشترك من الجميع وهو طلب المعاونة الجوية والغطـاء الجوي. 
كما علم المشير من الفريق "صلاح محسن" أنه ينوي دفع اللواء 14 المدرع ولواء مشاة، لوقف تقدم قوات العدو المتجهة إلى العريش، فأمر المشير الفريق أول "صدقي" بمحاولة جمع أعداد من الطيارين للاشتراك في معاونة قوات النطاق الدفاعي الأول صباح 6/6/1967.

الفريق أول صدقى محمود قائد القوات الجوية
بدأت الاتصالات تقل من سيناء نتيجة خلل المواصلات، حيث تم قطع الخط المحوري الرئيسي مساء يوم 5/6/1967. كما أن التداخل والتشويش على المحطات اللاسلكية الرئيسية تم صباح نفس اليوم كما ذكرت سابقا. استمر الاتصـال بالعريش. 
ويلخص الرئيس السادات الموقف بقوله عندما ذهبت للقيادة العامة صباح ذلك اليوم رأيت "عبدالناصر" يخرج من الصالون، ثم بدأ عامر يلقي اللوم كله على الأمريكان قائلا.. إن سلاح الطيران الأمريكي هو الذي ضربنا وليس إسرائيل، ورد عبدالناصر .. أنا لست مستعدا لتصديق هذا الكلام ولا لإصدار بيان رسمي بأن أمريكا هي التي اعتدت علينا.. إلا إذا أتيت لي بجناح طائرة واحدة عليها العلامة الأمريكية .. ولكنه بعد ذلك أدرك مدى الكارثة .. حيث تراجع وأصدر بيانا يتهم فيه أمريكا بالعدوان علينا.. وكان هدفه من ذلك تغطية الموقف سياسيا أمام الشعب. 

 الفريق عبد المحسن كامل مرتجى قائد الجبهة ( رئيس النادى الأهلى )
ومن الأمور العجيبة التي حدثت يوم 5 يونيه المشئوم، أنه بمجرد هبوط طائرة عامر (بعد عودته للقاهرة) وإدراكه ما حدث.. أرسل في طلب السفير السوفيتي لكي يطلب منه وقف إطلاق النار بعد بدء الحرب بساعة واحدة.. وكان هذا هو سر وجود السفير السوفيتي في القيادة العامة صباح هذا اليوم. 
ويقول عبداللطيف البغدادي عضو مجلس قيادة الثورة  ذهبنا إلى مبنى القيادة العامة للجيش، وتقابلنا مـع عبدالحكيم عامر، وسألناه عن الموقف، وكانت الساعة الواحدة بعد الظهر، فأخبرنا أننا أسقطنا للعدو حتى الآن 73 طائرة، وسألناه عن خسائرنا في الطائرات فلم يحدد لنا العدد، وإنما قال: أننا خسرنا أغلـب طـائـراتنـا .. وأثناء وجودنا معه، لاحظنا أن "صدقي محمود" قائد القوات الجوية كثير الاتصال به، وقال أن استمرار موجات غارات العدو على مطاراتنا يؤكد انه لابد وأن يكون هناك طائرات أخرى أمريكية وإنجليزية تقوم بمساعـدة الطائرات الإسرائيلية، لأن العدو لا يملك هذا العدد من الطائرات.. فيطلب منه المشير "عبدالحكيم عامر" إحضار ما يثبت له ذلك. 
وطلب "عبدالحكيم" تليفونيا "جمال عبدالناصر"، وأخبره أن عدد الطائرات المغيرة كثير جدا، وأكثر مما يملك العدو، وأن هناك طائرات أمريكية تغير على مطار الأقصر.. 
ثم سأل "جمال .. عبدالحكيم" عن خسائرنا في الطائرات، لكن عبدالحكيم تهرب من الإجابة عليه، بحجة أن بيان الخسائر لم يصله بعد.. وبعد إلحاح من جمال نظر عبدالحكيم إلى كشف أمامه على المكتب وقال: المتبقي لدينا 47 طائرة منها 35 صالحة للاستعمال، والباقي في الإصلاح، ويمكن استخدامها بعد أن يتم تجهيزها. 
أنتظرونى وأرجو ألا يصيبكم الملل . اشكركم ودمتم بخير
*

----------


## فهد مصر

قلمى يعجز عن التعبير

من اروع ما قرات فى المنتدى

جمع هايل لجميع الجوانب السياسية والعسكرية

ارجو الاكمال

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> قلمى يعجز عن التعبير
> 
> من اروع ما قرات فى المنتدى
> 
> جمع هايل لجميع الجوانب السياسية والعسكرية
> 
> ارجو الاكمال


 *
اشكرك يا اخى الكريم ولنا عودة بمشيئة الله مع بطولات حقيقيى لأبطال منهم بعض المجهولين الذين لم يعطيهم التاريخ حقهم .
أشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## بريف هااارت

أستاذي الجليل سيد جعيتم 

لي مشاركه وهي آخر مشاركه بموضوع ( ليه بيكرهنا العرب )

أرجو من حضرتك التعليق عليها وأبداء رأيك 

فذلك يهمني جدا 
ولك مني أطيب تحيه واحترام

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أستاذي الجليل سيد جعيتم 
> 
> لي مشاركه وهي آخر مشاركه بموضوع ( ليه بيكرهنا العرب )
> 
> أرجو من حضرتك التعليق عليها وأبداء رأيك 
> 
> فذلك يهمني جدا 
> ولك مني أطيب تحيه واحترام


*سأدخل لمشاركتك فوراً .  اشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*أرجو ألا يكون تركيزنا على نكسة الأيام الستة فى الفترة السابقة قد أصابكم بالملل ولكننا يجب أن نعلم أخطأنا ونتعلم منها حتى لا نقع فيها ثانياً وهذا ما فعله مخططينا لحرب أكثوبر المجيدة عام 1973 .
عموماً سأخرج بكم لأحكى لكم قصة حقيقية لم تنشر من قبل فى أى موقع أو وسيلة إعلام  رواها لى أحد أبطال أكتوبر ممن شاركوا فى حرب 1967 وهو الجندى مجند ( سائق ) محمود عبد المعطى تريل وكان مشهور بأسم محمود (الفائد ) والفائد هنا بلغتنا العامية تعنى أنه كان لا يهمه أحد ولا يطأطأ راسه لأحد حتى ولو فقد مدته وكم أشتبك مع الرتب الأعلى لمجرد شعورة بأى أهانة ولكنه قضى مدته الحقيقية كاملة بدون أى غيابات أو جزاءات مؤثرة وخرج من الجيش بشهادة تأدية الخدمة العسكرية ( قدوة حسنة ) على الرغم من الغيابات التى حدثت بعد انقضاء مدة خدمته الرئيسية والتى لم تؤثر على تقديره فى الشهادة .

محمود  (الفائد )
الأسم : جندى مجند ( سائق ) / محمود عبد المعطى محمود تريل
تاريخ التجنيد : مايو 1966
تاريخ التسريح : سبتمبر 1974
يقول محمود وسأكتب ما رواه لى بطريقته مع بعض التعليقات لتوضيح بعض الأمور :

جندت فى وحدة مشاة تابعة للواء 112 ووقت تجنيدى كان اللواء يخدم باليمن فألحقت بمؤخرة اللواء بمنطقة العامرية بالأسكندرية .
تعليق ( كان ثلث الجيش المصرى يخدم فى اليمن وهذا الثلث كان من أفضل تشكيلات القوات المقاتلة المصرية وفى رأى أننا ذهبنا للقتال فى اليمن تحت ضغط قومى للوقوف بجانب ثورتها ولكن الحقيقة وهذا إعتقاد خاص بى ( أننا وقعنا فى مخطط صاغته لنا قوى متعددة شرقية وغربية للدفع بأفضل وحداتنا المقاتلة خارج مصر حتى تكون بعيدة عن المعركة المخطط لها من طرفهم من وقت طويل وهى نكسة 1967 ).
نعود لمحمود : عاد اللواء من اليمن فى مطلع عام 1967 وكنت أحتفظ معى براديو ترانزستور أشتريته من أحد العائدين من اليمن فسمعت فى نشرة الأخبار أنباء عن حشود إسرائيلية على الحدود مع سوريا وفى المساء علمنا أنه قد صدرت الأوامر حتى يتمركز اللواء 112 بسيناء فى مايو 1967 وفى الطريق كثر الحديث بيننا ومن هذه الأحاديث أن الأسطول السادس الأمريكى جاهز لمعاونة إسرائيل فى الهجوم على سوريا وأننا كعرب ومسلمين يجب أن نكون جاهزين للوقوف بجانب سوريا وأن عدونا جبان عندما يعلم بتحركنا سيسحب حشوده من الحدود ونحن جاهزين لتلقينهم درس لن ينسوه . أه قبل ما أنسى عندما حط اللواء رحاله بالقاهرة قبل التوجه لسيناء زوغت بعلم زملائى وذهبت لزيارة أهلى بمنطقة السيدة عائشة وأخذت منهم مبلغ من المال لشراء بعض الأشياء من غزة والعريش بعد أن نهزم الصهاينة لأنهم مش حايخدوا فى أيدنا غلوة .
تعليق : كان هذا الإعتقاد مسيطر علينا وساعدت وسائل إعلامنا فى إقناعنا به وكنا نقول أنه بمجرد ظهورنا للصهاينه سيهربون .
نعود لمحمود : تمركزنا بالعريش ثم صدرت الأوامر ثانياً بالتوجه لمنطقة (الحسنة )فشرعنا فى إعادة بناء خنادق الإيواء للأفراد والمركبات وكنت مكلف بقيادة عربة نقل المياه من رفح إلى مكان تمركزنا بالحسنة وكان مرتب الجندى فى اليوم زمزمية مياه وكنت احتفظ معى بجركن املئه بالمياه لنا نحن السائقين .
صباح الخامس من يونيو 1967 سمعنا صوت طائرات فوقنا وعلمنا أنها طائرات إسرائيلية وعلى الفور أمر قائدنا بأن نستعد ونأخذ مواقعنا وفى حفرتى البرميلية التى تخندقت بها فتحت الراديو الترانزستور فجأنى صوت المذيع أحمد سعيد من صوت العرب يهلل أن القتال قد بدء وأننا أسقطنا الكثير من طائرات الصهاينة عند هجومها على القاهرة فهللت وبشرت من معى وقد أكدت البيانات العسكرية المصرية ما قاله أحمد سعيد ولكنى شككت فى الأمر بعد أن رأيت وجه قائدنا وضباطنا فرحت أبحث عن إذاعة لندن وإذاعة إسرائيل ولم أصدق ما قالوه عن تدمير مطارتنا وقواتنا فأمام عينى ما زال اللواء 112 بكامل قوته وعتاده يبقى أزاى أنهزمنا .
تعليق : كانت الدفاعات الجوية مقيدة فى صباح الخامس من يونيو لوجود طائرة القائد المشير عبد الحكيم عامر بالمنطقة وإيضاً لوجود حسين الشافعى مع وفد عراقى فى زيارة لمطار فايد .
يقول محمود رغم الحظر المنفروض على المدفعية المضادة للطائرات كنا نسمع أصوات طلقات تطارد الطائرات .
مساء يوم 5 يونيو صدرت لنا الأوامر بالعودة للعريش للدفاع عنها لأن بعض الدبابات الإسرائيلية تسللت داخل المدينة وعلينا الذهاب لتطويقها . وقد سألت نفسى أين ذهبت القوات المدافعة عن العريش وإيه اللخبطة دى سيبو العريش وروحوا الحسنة ارجعوا للعريش حاجة تلخبط لكن الأوامر يجب أن تطاع .
بسرعة شونا معداتنا وذخيرتنا وشئوننا الإدارية وكانت كلها سليمة وتحركنا بإتجاه العريش .
كنت أقطر بعربتى مدفع م د . ب 11  وقد تعطلت فى الطريق لوجود خلل بدورة البنزين وأثناء توقفى للإصلاح مرت بجانبى عربة جيب بها ضباط كبار وقالوا لى إسرع لأننا فى حاجة لهذا المدفع . فزاد أستغرابى وقلت إيه اللى بيحصل هى الدنيا خربت علشان يتوقفوا على هذا المدفع
المهم صلحنا دورة البنزين ولحقنا باللواء الذاهب للعريش وقب وصولنا للعريش بدأنا نقابل جنود مشردين ( هكذا قال محمود ) سألناهم ايه اللى حصل ؟ قالوا : إسرائيل هجمت علينا قلت لهم أحنا رايحين لولاد الكلب دول نطلع عين اللى خلفوهم .
وصلنا العريش وصدرت لنا الأوامر بالتمركز وحفر حفر لمعداتنا وقد حفرة حفرة كبيرة للعربة الخاصة بى ولحد دلوقتى لم يهاجمنا اليهود ولم نشتبك معهم .
أول هجوم علينا كان فى أول ضوء صباح يوم 6 يونيو بطائرة سوبر مستير واشتغلت عليها المدفعية المضادة للطائرات بكتيبتنا وأسقطناها فهللنا وكبرنا ولم نلبث أن رأينا عدد من طائرات الميراج تهجم علينا ومدفعيتنا لا ترد عليهم فى البداية مما أثار استغرابنا  ثم أنطلقت مدفعيتنا فأبعدت الطائرات وقد علمنا أنه كانت قد وردت إشارة بتقييد المدفعية لإتاحة الفرصة لطائراتنا للإشتباك مع طائرات العدو إلا أن قائدنا أمر المدفعية بإعادة الإشتباك وبعدين عرفنا أن الأوامر الخاص بتقييد المدفعية كانت خدعة إسرائيلية وأن الإشارة الواردة لنا لم تكن من القيادة المصرية يعنى كده أخترقوا وسائل إتصالنا .  كانت خسائرنا لا تذكر ولم يكن هناك أى خسائر فى الأرواح لأننا كنا متخندقين جيداً . 
تانى صدرت لنا الأوامر بالإنسحاب لجبل لبنى وتحركنا تحت قصف الطائرات الإسرائيلية وأشهد لرجال المدفعية المضادة للطائرات أنهم كانوا ابطال فقد ظلوا فوق مدافعهم يتعاملون مع الطائرات الإسرائيلية التى لم تستطيع أن توقف تحركنا .
وصلنا جبل لبنى وتانى أعدنا نصب مدفعيتنا وعتادنا وأخفينا ذخيرتنا وكان امامنا بجبل لبنى ( قول ) من الدبابان المصرية واقفة على سطح الأرض يعنى غير متمركزة وكانت تستعد لصد هجوم إسرائيلى متوقع وده كان فى فجر يوم 7 يونيو وفوجئنا بهجوم من الطائرات الإسرائيلية تقصف الدبابات بقنابل من العيار الثقيل وأنطلقت مدفعيتنا المضادة للطائرات من أعيرة 37 و 23 الرباعى لتشتبك مع طائرات العدو لكنها كانت غير مؤثرة .
تم تدمير القوة الرئيسية للدبابات المصرية فى القصف الجوى ثم رأينا أعداد من الدبابات الإسرائيلية تظهر بالمنطقة وتتجه الينا وتطلق مدفعيتها وأشتبك معها أطقم دباباتنا التى لم تكن قد دمرت وتم تدمير العديد من الدبابات الإسرائيلية وعلى الفور أنسحبت باقى الدبابات الإسرائيلية من المنطقة .
أكملنا إنسحابنا وكانت معداتنا لا تزال سليمة وخسائرنا قليلة وأخذنا الطريق المؤدى للقنطرة شرق وهنا هاجمتنا أعداد كبيرة من الطائرات الإسرائيلية ودمروا دباباتنا ومركباتنا بأول القول فحاولنا الإنتشار بالمنطاق الرملية الكثيفة فغرزت العجلات وتوقفت بنا العربات فتركنا العربات وأنتشرنا بالرمال وكنت أراقب العربة الخاصة بى والمدفع الذى تقطره ثم صرخت صرخة حقيقية فقد رأيت عربتى بمدفعى يتم تدميرهم بصاروخ من طائرة ميراج . 
بعد الغارة ركبت عربة ( زيل ) يقودها ضابط برتبة نقيب وعند صعودى فوق العربة وجدت أنها محملة بألغام م.د ثم تقابلنا مع قول إمداد قادم من الضفة الغربية فأوقفنا الضابط قائد القول وكان برتبة لواء وسأل النقيب الذى يقود العربة عن الأحوال ورد النقيب ( كله تمام يا فندم !!! ) .
نزلت مسرعاً من العربة صائحاً بحقيقة ما حدث وأن القول ده لو دخل سيتم ضربه وهنا أمر اللواء بأحضارى وضربى بالنار فأسرعت هارباً وتسللت للعربة المحملة باللألغام ونمت فوقها ورحت فى النوم وصحوت بعد أن عبرنا للإسماعيلية ورغم كل ما واجهناه كان القوام الساسى لوحدتنا سليم بنسبة أكثر من 50% ولم تكن خسائرنا البشرية عالية .
يجب أن نتمعن فى ما رواه محمود لنعلم أهمية إتخاذ الحيطة بالتمركز والتخندق والإخفاء والتمويه الجيد ولنعلم أن التكتيكات يجب أن تتيح حرية الحركة لقادة الوحدات الفرعية لا أن تكبلها ولنعلم أن معظم قواتنا لم تنل شرف القتال عام 1967 وأن من قاتلوا منهم كانوا أبطال أوقفوا تقدم قوات العدو ولنعلم أن روح المقاومة ظلت موجودة بدليل القول الذى كان متوجه من الضفة الغربية لسيناء بقيادة لواء .
نعود لمحمود الفائد يقول : تجمعنا فى الإسماعيلية ثم أنسحبنا إلى طنطا وكان معى سلاحى الشخصى رشاش بور سعيد وكنت قد جمعت 300 طلقة . 
زوغت بدون أذن ورجعت للقاهرة ليطمئن أهلى على ولا أستطيع أن اصف مدى فرحتهم بعودتى وعندما سألونى عن سبب عودتى قلت لهم أننا جايين نصرف ذخيرة وسلاح من هايكستب وهنرجع تانى .
عدت لطنطا محملاً بطعام لزملائى حيث تحركنا للقاهرة ومنها إلى بور سعيد حيث تمركزنا على شط القنال وتمركزت مجموعة منا فى منطقة رأس العش وهى المجموعة التى حققت أول أنتصار على اليهود بعد عام 1967.
ويذكر محمود بطولات عناصر الصاعقة الملحقة عليهم فى حرب الأستنزاف وكيف كانوا يعبرون القناة سباحة ويقسم أنهم ذبحوا كل جنود العدو فى الموقع المقابل لمكان تمركزهم على القناة وكيف أن مدفعيتنا كانت تنطلق لتغطية عبور وعودة المجموعة كما يتذكر محمود ضرب مدرسة بحر البقر بواسطة الطائرات افسرائيلية .
أعيد تمركز وحدة محمود بشط القنال بمنطقة القنطرة غرب ثم فى منطقة الدفرسوار.
يقول محمود أنه كان قد أشتهر أنه ميكانيكى شاطر ويقول رغم أنى كنت قبل دخولى الجيش اعمل فى وظيفة فنى آلات دقيقة بالمصانع الحربية المصرية إلا أننى أتقنت مهنة الميكانيكا حتى أن الخبراء الروس كانوا يستعينون بى لإصلاح عرباتهم ولما ذاع صيتى أستدعانى قائدى وتسلمت عربته وصرت سائق القائد .
زهقت من حالة ألا سلم وألا حرب فهربت من الخدمة وظللت هارباً حتى يوم 6 أكتوبر عام 1973 حيث عدت لوحدتى بناء على نصيحة صديقى الملازم أول سيد جعيتم فقد كان قد أخبرنى بوجود تحركات تدريبية وأن وحدتى يمكن أن تغير مكان تمركزها وسيكون من الصعب على أن اجدها فقررت العودة لوحدتى .
سنكمل قصة محمود فى حرب أكتوبر ثم نعود لحرب الأستنزاف .

نصب الجندى المجهول بميدان المنشية بالأسكندرية

نصب الجندى المجهول بمدينة نصر القاهرة .
أشكركم ودمتم بخير
*

----------


## فهد مصر

متابع معك استاذى الكريم

لنفخر جميعا بمصريتنا وبانجاز المصريين

وحرب اكتوبر

كانت من اعظم المعارك السرية فى العالم

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*ما زلنا مع محمود الفائد
لتكملة قصة البطل  محمود فاننى مضطر للقفز فوق الأحداث والدخول فى ما حدث مع محمود فى حرب أكتوبر 1973 
كنا قد توقفنا عند ترك محمود الخدمة العسكرية هارباً لياسه من حالة الا سلم وإلا حرب .
قابلت محمود يوم 4 أكتوبر وأبلغته بوجود تحركات تدريبية للقوات وأن وحدته قد تنتقل من مكانها وأنه قد لا يعلم مكانها مرة أخرى فقال لى أنه سيسافر يوم 6 أكتوبر لوحدته وطبعا كنا نعلم أنه فى حالة عودته سيوضع فى السجن ويحاكم عسكرياً لطول مدة غيابه .
يقول محمود : نزلت منطقة المنايف وهى المنطقة التى تتمركز بها مؤخرة كتيبتنا وقد لفت نظرى تجمع من الأهالى حول عربة عسكرية نقل من طراز نصر مقلوبة على جانبها ومحملة بالمواد الغذائية ( تعينات )  ويحاول الأهالى أن يعدلوها فسئلت عن السائق وعلمت أنهم ذهبوا به للمستشفى .
أحضر الأهالى جرار زراعى ووير وتكاتفنا جميعاً  حتى تم عدل العربة وكانت الساعة تقريباً 2 ظهراً ثم سمعت صوت طائرات فوقنا فنظرة اليها وجدتها طائراتنا متجهة صوب القناة بأعداد كبيرة فأخذت أهتف ومعى الأهالى الله اكبر الله اكبر .
يقول محمود : صعدت للعربة وأدرتها وتحركت بها فى إتجاه تمركز وحدتنا وذهبت لقيادة اللواء ولن أنسى ما حدث ما حييت فقد كانت نداء الله أكبر يجلجل فى المكان حتى أن بدنى سارت به قشعريرة حلوة وكنت أهتف مع الجميع بالتكبير وقد أخذنى كل من قابلت بالأحضان والدموع فقد حدث ما كنا ننتظره داخل الملاجىء من سنين وقواتنا تعبر القناة وكانت وسيلة العبور فى البداية القوارب والجنود يحملون على أكتافهم صواريخ سام 7 المضادة للطائرات والمدفعية تقصف بعنف المواقع الإسرائيلية حتى خيل ألى أن الأرض ستنقلب من شدة أهتزازها لدرجة أنى رأيت ماسورة مدفع 100 ملى بعيد المدى ماسورته سايحة من سخونة الضرب . كما رأيت طائرات اليهود تتساقط بفعل الصواريخ ولم نسكت أبداً عن نداء الله أكبر .
فى هذا اليوم لم نتعرض لقصف حقيقى إسرائيلى وقد كنا تحت حماية مظلة الصواريخ .
قبل نصب الكوبرى عبرت الدبابات البرمائية وقد نصب الكوبرى  بمنطقتنا صباح يوم 7 اكتوبر فعبرت القناة بالعربة التى أحضرتها معى من المنايف وكان عبورى فى المنطقة المواجه للدفرسوار وتمركزت مع المؤخرة بجوار قيادة الفرقة 16 ثم تم ضمى لقيادة اللواء 112 وهى وحدتى الأصلية فقمت على الفور بعمل حفرة فى الأرض شونت بها التعينات التى كانت لا تزال فى العربة .وغطيتها بالكراتين وكانت التعينات الموجودة بها عون حقيقى لنا.
صدرت لى الأوامر بالتوجه لمنطقة تشوين التعينات لتحميل تعينات اللواء وكانت مدفعية الهاوزر الإسرائيلية الموجود فى موقع خط بارليف الذى لم يكن قد سقط يقصف تشويناتنا وكنا نسمى هذا المدفع ابو جاموس لشدة قصفه بس أنا ما همنيش ودخلت موقع التشوينات اثناء القصف ولم أجد أحد بالمنطقة فرحت أنتقى وأختار من التعينات وحملت العربة بها وحدى وكررت هذه العملية عدة مرات .
يو 9 أكتوبر صدرت لى التعليمات بتشوين العربة بالصواريخ فهد المضادة للدبابات وكنا نسميه الصاروخ أبو سلكة وكان صاروخ كويس قوى ثم توجهت بالعربة داخل سيناء وأثناء سيرى رأيت موقع مصرى وأفراده يشاورون لى بالعلم المصرى فتوقفت أمامهم ونزل لى قائد الموقع وكان ملازم أول وسألنى عن حمولتى فقلت له صواريخ فهد فحضننى وشالنى من على الأرض وأخذ يقبلنى وأمر الجنود بأنزال الصواريخ فقد كان هذا الموقع خاص بفصيلة صواريخ فهد وكانت الصواريخ قد نفذت منهم وقد رأيت فى المنطقة المقابلة لهم عدد من دبابات ومركبات العدو محطمة وقال قائد الفصيلة أنهم ينتظرون هجوم دبابات اليهود المضاد الذين يتجمعون فى منطقة الطاسة وقد أنتظرت مع الفصيلة وحضرت تدميرهم للدبابات الإسرائيلية حتى أن المنطقة أمامهم سميناها بمقبرة الدبابات 

استمريت فى العمل بين موقع كتيبتى وفصيلة الصواريخ الفهد أحمل لهم كل ما يحتاجونه وكنت أرى فى وجوههم حب وتصميم لن أنساه ابداً .
من يوم 16 أكتوبر بالليل لاحظنا أن صواريخنا المضادة للطائرات لم تعد فعالة فى الأشتباك مع الطائرات وقيل لنا أن أمريكا ساعدت إسرائيل فى كشف شفرة صواريخنا أو غيروا هم شفرتهم .
ويتحدث محمود عن بداية الثغرة فيقول :
بعدها سمعنا عن عبور بعض الدبابات الإسرائيلية للضفة الغربية للقناة وأننا دمرناهم لكننا فؤجئنا بالضرب علينا من الدبابات اليهودية فتصدت لها مدفية قيادة الفرقة 116 ودمرتها ثم رأيت بعضها يتجه عائداً فى إتجاه القناة وكانوا خمسة دبابات بس أنا عرفت بعد كده أن ده كان تمويه علشان نفتكرهم أنسحبوا بينما هم يتسللون إلى الضفة الغربية للقناة .
كان كل منا قد حفر لنفسه حفرة برميلية تعلبية يعنى بيها جحر من الداخل وأذكر أن أحد زملائى وأسمه الجمل وجدناه نائم فى الحفرة فى وضع مقلوب رأسه لسفل وقال أنه مش قادر يحط رجليه فى الأرض لأنه تعبان وأثناء الإشتباك بين دباباتنا ودبابات اليهود تم قصف منطقتنا ورأيت التراب يغطى حفرة الجمل فندهت على زملائى وذهبنا اليه وشدناه وكنا متيقنين من موته لكنه بفضل الله كان حياً بس فاقد للوعى وفوقته .
وأقول لك حقيقة أننا رأينا فى وسطنا جنود يقاتلون معنا لم نراهم من قبل وكانت وحوههم ملائكية ورغم شدة القصف كنا ننده على بعضنا وكنا نستغرب لعدم وجود اصابات بيننا لأن الله كان معنا .
بدأت طائرات الفانتوم تقصفنا بقنابل البلى وهى خضراء وعاملة زى البرتقالة وقبل نزولها لرض يخرج منها مقذوفات تتنطور فى كل مكان وتصيب من تقابله .
بعد كده حدثت معركة الدبابات فى سيناء وتم وقف إطلاق النار . زهقت فعاودت الهرب لأنى كنت أكره حالة ألا سلم وألا حرب التى حدثت عام 1967 وهربت بسببها . ثم عدت بعد فترة لإنهاء خدمتى وتم إنهائها بالفعل واستلمت شهادتى قدوة حسنة لأننى لم يوقع على جزاء مؤثر اثناء فترة تجنيدى وكل ما وقع على كان بعد أن اصبحت مستدعى .
هذه هى قصة محمود وهى قصة من ضمن ألاف قصص البطولة التى تثبت أن المصرى معدنه من ذهب وأنه وقت الأزمات يكون أصلب من الفولاذ وأن المصرى مستعد لأن يفدى بلده بروحه .
أشكركم ودمتم بخير 
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> متابع معك استاذى الكريم
> 
> لنفخر جميعا بمصريتنا وبانجاز المصريين
> 
> وحرب اكتوبر
> 
> كانت من اعظم المعارك السرية فى العالم


 *
بارك الله فيك وفى كلماتك الطيبة . بمشيئة الله نكمل .
أشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الكتيبة 43 صاعقة وحرب 1967
لخصت هذا الموضوع من موقع المجموعة 43 مؤرخين فى لقائهم مع اللواء معتز الشرقاوي الذى قال :
كنت ضمن أفراد الكتيبه 43 المتواجده في سيناء وكانت حاله الاستعداد في اعلي درجاتها وكانت كتيبتنا قد تمركزت منذ فترة في منطقه بالشيخ زويد شرق العريش وفي منطقه اخري بوادي ماعين ووادي لصان جنوب العريش بدون وجود اوامر واضحه بعمليات محدده .
يوم 5 يونيو 1967 سمعنا ان الحرب بدأت لكننا لم نري طائرات العدو او دباباته لكنا كنا نسمع الاشتباكات والقصف المدفعي ، ثم خف صوت الاشتباكات وعادت الامور لطبيعتها في المنطقه .
ينطبق هذا الوصف على الوصف فى مشاركتى السابقة بأسم ( محمود الفائد )بل وفوجئت بأن باقى ما جاء بموضوع اللواء معتز الشرقاوى يتفق تماماً مع ما جاء بمشاركتى عن موحمود الفائد .
و يوم 10 يونيو سمع قائد الكتيبه ان الجيش المصري قد وصل لخط الدفاع الثاني وانه انسحب بدون ان نتسلم اوامر بالتحرك او القتال !.
خلال تلك الايام الخمسه لم نر اي جندي اسرائيلي او طائرة اسرائيليه وقد أسحبت المجموعه القتاليه والتي كانت كتيبتنا إحدى وحداتها فأمر قائد الكتيبه ورئيس العمليات بتحرك الكتيبه للانسحاب بالعربات وبكل معدات واسلحه الكتيبه وبدأ يسير في طرق بعيده عن المحاور الرئيسيه لكنها غير موجوده علي الخرائط ، فهي طرق يعرفها من عاش ودرس سيناء ولا يعرفها العدو ولا يتحرك فيها ، فالعدو انطلق للوصول الي القناه بدون ان يتمسك بالارض التي احتلها فترك بذلك مسافات ومساحات كبيرة في سيناء لم يتحرك عليها ، استغلها قائد الكتيبه ورئيس العلميات في التحرك بالعربات بكل سهوله ويسر وخلال ساعات قصيرة حققنا اتصال لاسلكي مع قواتنا غرب القناه 
وانتظرنا الرائد حسن المنشاوي غرب القناه يوم 12 يونيو 1967 ، وعبرنا القناه بالعربات علي معديات شمال القنطرة بطريقه (عربه- عربه) وتوجهنا الي بورسعيد طبقا للاوامر ، وكانت حالتنا المعنويه عاديه جدا ولم يكن هناك انهيار معنوي او حزن لاننا لم نحارب ولم نعرف حقيقه ما يحدث ، فقط كنا ننفذ الاوامر 
(( وكان تعليق محرر مجموعه 73 مؤرخين – إن هذه القصه تدل بما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان ترك القرار في يد القائد الصغير للتصرف كما ينبغي له ، يؤتي ثمارا افضل كثيرا من اعطاء الاوامر للوحدات بواسطه القياده العامه ، فقائد الكتيبه انسحب طبقا لخبرته في دروب وطرق يعرفها جيدا وبكامل سلاحه وعرباته وسط القوات الاسرائيليه واستطاع عبور القناه ولم يخسر اي معده او اي فرد ، عكس الفرق واللواءات الاخري التي تلقت الامر ليله 6 يونيو بالانسحاب السريع بالسلاح فحدث ما كلنا نعرفه من اهوال الانسحاب الغير منظم ))
تمركزنا في مدرسه بورسعيد الثانويه وسريه في مدرسه اشتوم الجميل في بورسعيد وكانت اول مهام لنا هي دفع دوريات بالملابس المدنيه علي بلانصات ( مراكب ) الصيد في بورسعيد لجمع الشاردين المتجمعين شرق بحيرة البردويل عبر الطريق الساحلي .
معركه رأس العش 
وبعد عده ايام تلقي قائد الكتيبه اتصالا تليفونيا من شخصيه ما ( شخصيه مهمه لم اعرفها ) وكانت التعليمات واضحه (( يا سيد يا شرقاوي بورفؤاد ما تقعش في يد اليهود )) وكان رده واضحا (( تأكد يا فندم ان لو بورفؤاد سقطت هيكون علي جثثنا كلنا ))
فبدانا دراسه الموقف والبحث عن خرائط لمعرفه طرق اقتراب العدو المحتمله لبورفؤاد 
مهندس انقذ بورفؤاد
في ذلك الوقت حضر الينا مهندس من هيئه قناه السويس وقابل قائد الكتيبه واخبره بوجود طريق شرق القناة وموازي لها وممتد من القنطرة جنوبا الي بورفؤاد شمالا ، وان هذا الطريق غير موجود علي الخرائط لكن مهندسي هيئه قناه السويس يستخدمون هذا الطريق في تحركاتهم العاديه ، فهرع سيد الشرقاوي قائد الكتيبه مصطحبا المهندس معه حتي وصلوا الي هذا الطريق وساروا عليه حتي بعد رأس العش .
وعلي ذلك وضحت خطتنا في مواجهه اي عدو يتقدم الي بورفؤاد فوجود طريق جديد محتمل استوجب وضع فصيله لغلق هذا الطريق ، مع وجود باقي الكتيبه على أنساق حتي داخل بورفؤاد .
عبرت السرايا القناه بالمعديات من بورسعيد الي بورفؤاد ، وتمركزت فصيله في نقطه رأس العش لان الطريق الضيق لا يحتمل اكثر من فصيله للدفاع عنه لان الطريق يقع بين القناه ومنطقه السبخات شرق القناه .وكان لهذه المعركة تأثير علي معنويات الجيش المصري كله ، فتخيل ان فصيله صاعقه تقوم بوقف تلك القوه الاسرائيليه المدرعه وتكبدها خسائر كبيرة وصلت الي 8 دبابات و 11 عربه مجنزرة . وبعد ذلك بأيام حضرت الي بورفؤاد الكتيبه 90 مظلات لتحل محلنا ، ونعود نحن الي منطقه شمال التفريعه وبورفؤاد.
في بورفؤاد كنا ندفع كمائن يوميه في اماكن يتوقع ان يحاول العدو التقدم منها ، وكان معنا سريه سودانيه وكانوا على مستوى عالي من الانضباط والجديه ، وتمركزت معنا في بورفؤاد ورحلت في نفس العام .
وكانت فترة تواجدنا في بورفؤاد فترة توتر ، حتي حدثت عمليه اغراق ايلات امام سواحل بورسعيد ، وبعدها صدرت لنا الاوامر بالعوده الي معسكراتنا في انشاص ، حيث وصلت قوة مشاه مصريه لتتسلم بورفؤاد منا .
وقامت القوات المسلحه باخلائنا مع الكتيبه 90 مظلات من بورسعيد علي متن سفينه تسمي السودان ، حيث ابحرت تلك السفينه بعيدة عن نظر العدو ، تجاه قبرص شمالا ، ثم غربا تجاه اليونان ، ومرة اخري جنوبا تجاه الاسكندريه لتفادي اي هجوم جوي معادي ، فقد كنا هدفا ثمينا لاي طائرة .
معركة رأس العش 

في الساعات الأولى من صباح أول أيام شهر يوليو 1967 تقدمت قوة مدرعة إسرائيلية للوصول إلى ضاحية بور فؤاد المواجهة لمدينة بورسعيد وكانت المنطقة الوحيدة في سيناء التي لم تحتلها إسرائيل أثناء حرب يونيو 1967 .
وعندما وصلت القوات الإسرائيلية التى كانت تتكون من عشر دبابات مدعمة بقوة مشاة ميكانيكية في عربات نصف مجنزرة إلى منطقة رأس العش جنوب بور فؤاد أصطدمتبقوة مصرية محدودة من قوات الصاعقة لا يتجاوز عددها ثلاثون مقاتلا مزودين بالأسلحة الخفيفة وأمكن لهذه القوة تدمير عدد ثلاث دبابات إسرائيلية وأنزلت بالقوة الإسرائيلية خسائر كبيرة في المعدات والأفراد أجبرتها على التراجع جنوبا.
عاود جيش الاحتلال الهجوم مرة أخرى إلا انه فشل في اقتحام الموقع بالمواجهة أو الالتفاف من الجنب، وكانت النتيجة تدمير بعض العربات نصف المجنزرة وزيادة خسائر الأفراد، اضطرت القوة الإسرائيلية للانسحاب.
والأن مع رواية البطل الرقيب / حسنى سلامة عن معركة رأس العش

بعد عودة وحدتنا من سيناء عدنا إلى بورسعيد حيث اقمنا في مدرسة "أشتومالجميل" الخاصة ببورسعيد وبعد يومين وصلت الينا كميات منأسلحة مضادة للدبابات عبارة عن rbj من طراز يدعى rbj7 عديم الارتداد وقد سبق استخدامه في الحربالعالمية الثانية أى أنه لم يكن أنتاج حديث وقد قمت بتدريب الجنود عليه نظرياً لمدة ثلاثة أيام وقبل ان يبدأ التدريب العملي وصل الملازم/ تحسين عبد القادرفي العاشرة من صباح اليوم الرابع وطلب مني جمع الجنود المتواجدين في المدرسة من أيفئة بعد ان وصلت معلومات بأن اليهود في طريقهم إلى مدينة بورفؤاد الواقعة في مواجهةبورسعيد على الضفة الشرقية للقناة. 
وبالفعل جمعنا كل من وجدناه فكنا حوالي 18 مجند اضافة الى ضابط واحد برتبة ملازم ويدعى فتحي على عبدالله، وكل منا حمل مااستطاع من اسلحة وذخائر واستقللنا عربة عسكرية وسلكنا طريق المعاهدة بورسعيدالإسماعيلية حتى وصلنا إلى نقطة ارشاد السفن المسماة برأس العش وترجلنا حتى شاطئالقناة وتولى نقلنا للضفة الشرقية أحد اللنشات الصغيرة الخاصة بهيئة قناة السويس. 
وكانت المهمة واضحة تماما وهي منع اليهود من دخول بورفؤاد الا فوق اجسادنا،وكانت بورفؤاد خلفنا بحوالي 8 كم بينما أمامنا على بعد 2 كم تقريبا كنا نرى اليهودبالعين المجردة يتحركون بين مجنزراتهم وكأنهم ذاهبون إلى نزهة بينما نحن بامكانياتشبه منعدمة بمعداتنا الخفيفة، بدون أدوات حفر، أو وسائل إعاشة أو حتى باقي معداتالقتال. 
بيعة الأرض التي جرت عليها المعركة كانت غاية في الصعوبة فهيعبارة عن لسان من الأرض موازي للقناة وسط المياه لا يزيد عرضه على 60 أو 70 متر علىيمينه قناة السويس وعلى يساره منطقة ملاحات يصعب الخوض فيها، وكان هذا اللسان هوالطريق الوحيد للوصول إلى بورفؤاد وهو ما يعني أنه لكي يحتل اليهود المدينة يجب أنيمروا من هذا الطريق وعلى الأخص الجانب الأقرب للقناة لأنه الجزء الأصلب من الأرض. 
بحكم دراستي للفنون العسكرية كنت على يقين ان اليهود يستخدمون دائما اسلوب "الالتفاف والتطويق" لمحاصرة العدو بدلا من المواجهة المباشرة التي يخشونها ولذلكوعند توزيع الأفراد على الموقع وضعت فردين في المؤخرة بمدافع رشاشة خفيفة تحسبالتطويقنا من الخلف. 
كان ينبغي علينا أن نمهد الأرض عسكريا استعداد لملاقاةالعدو فكان على كل جندي ان يحفر لنفسه ما يسمى بالحفرة البرميلية وهي حفرة مستديرةقطرها نحو 80 سم بعمق يسمح للجندي بالنزول فيها بحيث لا يظهر منه الا رأسه وأكتافه،ونظرا لغياب أدوات الحفر كان الجنود يحفرون بأيديهم حقيقة لا مجازا في الأرض الصلبةوبسونكي البندقية والدبشك الحديدي لتكوين الحفر البرميلية والسواتر الترابية، وتمحفر حفرة برميلية أكبر قليلا للملازم فتحي عبدالله في المؤخرة ومعه جندي الاتصالليبقى على صلة بالقيادة طوال الوقت. 
وبحلول الساعة الرابعة عصرا كان قد وصلالينا دعم ممثل في مدفع من طراز ب10 المضاد للدبابات عديم الارتداد بطاقم مكون من 3أفراد، وهو مدفع أكبر حجما وابعد مدى ويعمل عليه فردان، فرد للتعمير وفرد للضرب وهويطلق صوت مرعب لذا ينبغي لمن يعمل عليه ان يرتدي كاتم للصوت لحماية اذنيه. 
كما وصل عدد- 4 رشاش خفيف + اربعة أفرادو- 1 جهاز اشارة r105 من فصيلة الإشارة بفرد يحملهومدفع رشاش متوسط (يعمل بشريط طلقات بعدد 250طلقة) بعدد فردين من سرية المعاونة
وهكذا أصبح عدد القوة بالضفة الشرقية 24مقاتل بقيادة الملازم/ فتحي عبدالله وهو ضابط حديث التخرج قليل الخبرة لم يشترك منقبل في اعمال قتالية حيث تم دفعه إلى الجبهة في نهاية شهر مايو 1967 أي قبل النكسةبأيام. 
وتم الدفع بجماعة من المهندسين العسكريين في منتصف المسافة بينناوبين اليهود لزراعة الألغام المضادة للدبابات والأفراد في عجالة.. كل هذا تحت سمعوبصر اليهود. 
كما احتلت فصيلة هاون بقيادة الملازم/ نادر عبدالله خلف نقطةالإرشاد على الضفة المقابلة وصعد أحد افراد الاستطلاع إلى صهريج المياه الخرسانيلتوجيه النيران متى بدأ الاشتباك. 
كذلك احتلت فصيلة قوامها 26مقاتل بقيادةالنقيب سيد اسماعيل امبابي خلف اعواد البوص على طريق معاهدة القناة بالمنطقةالمقابلة لبداية تقدم اليهود. 
بالطبع كل هذه التحركات كانت مكشوفة وبالعينالمجردة لليهود لكنهم برغم ذلك ارسلوا طائرة استطلاع صغيرة (سوبر بكب) حلقت فوقمواقعنا على ارتفاع منخفض جدا حتى انني رأيت من موقعي قائد الطائرة وهو ينظر لناويضحك ولابد أنه احصانا كلنا فردا فردا وعرف ما نحمله من معدات، فضلا عن بث الرعبفي نفوسنا... هذا الطيار لابد أنه أبلغهم على الجانب الآخر الا يقيموا لنا أي حسابفلابد أننا سنفر عند اول مواجهة! 
في هذه الاثناء رأيت بالعين المجردة علىخط الافق في الجانب الآخر من الملاحات جنود اسرائيليين وهم ينفخون أحد القواربالمطاطية هنا تأكد لدي حدسي بأنه يستعدونلعملية تطويق من الخلف في حالة تعزر الاقتحام من الامام، فقمت بلفت نظر قائدالفصيلة الذي بادر إلى وضع فردين في المؤخرة تحسبا لهذا الاحتمال، لكن أحد قادةالعمليات لقيادة مجموعة الصاعقة عبر الى القناة للإطمئنان على أوضاع الفصيلة ورفضفكرة أن يقوم اليهود بالالتفاف على الموقع عبر الملاحات فقام بتعديل وضع الأفرادقبل أن يعود إلى الضفة الاخرى، فراجعت الملازم/ فتحي عبد الله في أن يعود الفردينإلى مؤخرة الموقع لكنه رفض الفكرة تماما، وكان هذا خطأ جسيما دفعت الفصيلة ثمنهغاليا. 
وانقضت الساعات الأخيرة من النهار في تحسين الأوضاع واستكمالالذخائر دون راحة أو طعام أو شراب، برغم توفر هذا كله، لكن التركيز كان من الجميععلى المعركة وحدها.
ومع اخر ضوء، تحديدا قبل المغرب بنحو 10 دقائق بدأتالقوات الاسرائيلية في فتح نيرانها علينا على سبيل اكتشاف المدى الذي ستصل اليهلتحديد موقعنا بدقة، ثم وجهت نيران دباباتها نحو فصيلة النقيب سيد اسماعيل امبابيالذي كان يشكل خطرا اكبر على اليهود، لكن هذه المجموعة الصغيرة التي لا يتعد قوامها 26 مقاتل نجحت في تعطيل اليهود لنحو ثلاث ساعات كاملة إلى أن سكتت نيرانهم فبدأ فيالتقدم وتوجيه نيرانه لضرب صهريج المياه على الضفة الاخرى لاسقاط نقط توجيه النيرانوضرب المنطقة المحيطة به المنتشر بها مدافع الهاون، وبالفعل تمكن من ضرب الصهريجالخرساني واسكات مدافع الهاون ولم يبق امامه غيرنا. 
بدأ العدو في التقدمنحونا وفتح نيرانه علينا في الوقت الذي لم نكن نملك فيه أي أسلحة يمكنها ان تصلاليه لذا لم يكن امامنا الا ان ندخر الذخيرة حتى يتقدم العدو اكثر، وبالفعل اقتربالعدو اكثر واكثر حتى وصل الى منطقة الألغام وانفجر بعدها بالفعل بالرغم من انه كانيرى زرعها بعينية لكن تفاديها كان صعبا. 
في وسط هذا الصخب، كان الملازمفتحي عبدالله يرقد في حفرته خلف الحفرة ، وبسبب حداثته بالمعارك كان ينادي علي كلماسمع صوتا ليسأل "ايه ده يا حسني يا سلامة؟!.." فاجيب: " 5 دانات هاون جايين فيالسكة .. وطي دماغك . 
بعد ان تخطى العدو منطقة الألغام ليصل الى نحو 800متر منا اصبح في مدى نيران المدفع ب10 الذي وصل الينا بعد ان غادرت طائرة الاستطلاعالخاصة بهم بمعنى انهم لم يكونوا على علم بوجوده، وبالفعل شكل هذا المدفع مفاجأةلهم قبل ان يركزوا نيرانهم عليه ليصيبوا طاقمه المكون من فردين ويحطموا تلسكوبالتنشين الخاص به، وحينما وصلت لموقع المدفع لم أجد طاقمه ويبدو انهم انسحبوا الىالخلف ووجدت الذخيرة الخاصة به لكن جهاز التنشين كان معطلا فلجأت الى التصويب عنطريق ماسورة المدفع بشكل تقريبي، بحيث كنت استعين بفتح كتلة المدفع من الخلف واوجهالماسورة قبل التعمير ثم اعمر المدفع واطلقه، كل هذا بدون كاتم صوت. 
قبلالنكسة كنت قد قضيت 3 سنوات كاملة في اليمن فاكتسبت خبرات اهلتني لاستخدام معظمانواع الاسلحة، وكان علي في هذة المعركة ان اتولى استخدام 9 مدافع rbj لان الجنودلم يتموا بعد تدريبهم عليها فكنت اطلق القذيفة واترك السلاح لحامله ليتولى اعادةتعميره واذهب للآخر بنفس الطريقة، وهكذا.. وقد اصاب ذلك العدو بالتخبط وعطله عنالتقدم لنحو ساعتين. 
وكان ان بدأ العدو في استعمال القذائف الفسفوريةلاضاءة ارض المعركة وهي طلقات حارقة اذا سقطت على الجلد تصيب المقاتل بحروق بالغةمن الدرجة الأولى أما اذا اصابت الثياب فهي تجعل المقاتل هدفا سهلا للإصابة لانهاتجعله مميزا وواضحا وسط الظلام، لذلك امرت المقاتلين بان يخلعوا ملابسهم ويلقونهاعلى الناحية العكسية اذا اصابتهم اي قذيفة من هذا النوع. 
وفي الساعةالثانية صباحا اجرى الرئيس عبد الناصر اتصالا تليفونيا مباشرا بالموقع حيث ابلغالقائد بترقية جميع المقاتلين في الضفة الشرقية للدرجة الأعلى ومنحهم نوط الشجاعة،وحثنا على الا نسمح لليهود بالمرور الى بورفؤاد الا فوق جثثنا.

أسماء أبطال المعركة
قائد العملية: رائد/ السيد الشرقاوي
رئيس العمليات: نقيب/ أحمد شوقي الحفني
قائد فصيلة الضفة الشرقية: ..
1- ملازم: فتحي عبد الله
2- رقيب الفصيلة: حسني السيد سلامه
ضابط المعاونة – هاون: ملازم/ نادر عبد الله
3- مدفع ب10 رشاشات ملازم/ محمود الجزار (شهيد)
4- عريف/ محمود أمين
5- عريف/ محمد سلامة
6- جندي/ بكري سيد احمد
7- جندي/ محمد إبراهيم أبو زيد
8- جندي/ السيد عبد الحميد محمد
9- جندي/ عبد المنعم إبراهيم الجزار
مجموعة الضرب من الضفة الغربية
(من قوة السرية 2 – الكتيبة 43 صاعقة – الفصيلة 3)
نقيب/ سيد إسماعيل إمبابي
ملازم/ حامد جلفون
رقيب/ إبراهيم الدسوقي محمد
عريف/محمد خميس حمد
عريف/ طلعت إبراهيم خليل
جندي/ فؤاد عبد المنعم حمد
جندي/ سعيد حامد
جندي/ عبد المرضي مبروك محمد
جندي/ احمد محمد السيد
جندي/ عبد الله محمود شنش
جندي/ عبد الحميد عبده
جندي/ محمد احمد حسين عيد
جندي/ سمير طايع سلطان
جندي/ محمد عبد العال راشد
جندي/ عبد العظيم جعفر
جندي/ النحاس محمود محمد
جندي/ محمد عبد المحسن عبد الرازق
جندي/ فوزي محمد عبد الله
جندي/ عاشور العوى (مصاب)
جندي/ محمد عبد الحميد سويد (مصاب)
جندي/ السيد مهني محمد (مصاب)
جندي/ سعيد على احمد (مصاب)
جندي/ صلاح الدين محمود محمد (شهيد)
جندي/ محسن محمد حسن البطيح (شهيد)
جندي/ محمد عثمان إبراهيم (شهيد)
جندي/ محمد عبد السلام واصل (شهيد)

أنتظرونى : اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## اميرة عربية

استاذنا الكريم جزاك الله عنا كل الخير 

اسمح لي ان اطلب منكم السماح لى ولكل الاعضاء بنشر هذا الموضوع 

فى كل المنتديات التى نشارك بها والمدونات وعلى الايميلات 

فعلينا ان نتعلم كيف نكون ايجابيين لا سلبين

اقل شئ يمكن ان يقدم للوطن وشهداء الوطن فضح المؤامرات الصهيوامريكية 

وتكريم واظهار  شرف وشهامة ورجولة الجندى المسلم المصرى والعربى عموماً

استاذى الفاضل كل التقدير والاحترام لك ولاخواننا فى حب مصر

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> استاذنا الكريم جزاك الله عنا كل الخير 
> 
> اسمح لي ان اطلب منكم السماح لى ولكل الاعضاء بنشر هذا الموضوع 
> 
> فى كل المنتديات التى نشارك بها والمدونات وعلى الايميلات 
> 
> فعلينا ان نتعلم كيف نكون ايجابيين لا سلبين
> 
> اقل شئ يمكن ان يقدم للوطن وشهداء الوطن فضح المؤامرات الصهيوامريكية 
> ...


*الفاضلة / أميرة عربية
أشكرك وأقدر حماسك وحبك للوطن . لك يا سيدتى الفاضلة الحرية فى نقل ما تشائين لأى موقع وربنا يجازيكى خير . للموضوع تكملة فأنتظرينى
دمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*  معركة الطائرات المصرية فى 14 و 15 يويو 1976

بعد نكسة يونيو 1967 كان لا بد من البحث عن رجال الخبرة بعدما تسبب رجال الثقة فى الهزيمة فتم إستدعاء المرحوم الفريق طيار / مدكور أبو العز للعودة للخدمة وقيادة القوات الجوية .
وقد كان لى شرف مقابلة هذا البطل أكثر من مرة فقد قابلته فى مكتبه وهو محافظ لأسوان وكنا مجموعة وكان بشوش وقابلنا بترحاب ووضع سيارة من المحافظة تحت تصرفنا لزيارة السد العالى ومعالم أسوان ثم قابلته منذ عدة سنوات فى مستشفى مصر للطيران وفور دخوله علينا وإعلان أسمه وجدت نفسى بحركة لا إرادية أهب واقفاً من مكانى مؤدى التحية العسكرية علماً أننى كنت مدنياً فى هذا الوقت وقد مد يده لى بالسلام فشعرت بقوته وجلست بجواره ورغم كبر سنه فقد كان لا يزال يحتفظ بلياقته وروحه العالية .
رحم الله هذا البطل وأقول أننى عندما وضعت يدى فى يده بالسلام  وشعرت بقوته فقد تذكرت الفريق أول / محمد فوزى وزير الدفاع السابق عندما قابلته فى عزاء المرحوم  الأستاذ / همام يوسف أمين عام جامعة القاهرة وكان معه السيد / شعرواى جمعه وعندما مددت يدى بالسلام للفريق محمد فوزى شعرت أنه مازال الرجل القوى الذى ساهم فى إعادة بناء القوات المسلحة المصرية بعد نكسة 1967 فقد شد على يدى بقوة ورأيت فى قسمات وجهه نفس الجدية والصرامة التى كان يشتهر بها اثناء توليه لمنصب  رئيس الأركان ثم وزير الدفاع . رحم الله الجميع وأسكنهم فسيح جناته .
نعود للفريق طيار مدكور ابو العز 
فور توليه قيادة القوات الجوية عمل على إعادة بنائها وبالفعل تم تجميع عدد 250 طائرة حربية من مختلف الطرازات بعد إصلاحها وهذا يحسب للمهندسين والفنيين المصريين التابعين للقوات الجوية المصرية وركز على التدريبات والطلعات الجوية فى مختلف الإجواء والأوقات ( ليل / نهار ).
وفي أعقاب معركة رأس العش أول يوليو  1967 وكانت القوات الجوية المصرية ما زالت فى مراحل التطوير والتنظيم والأعداد والتدريب طورت إسرائيل من عملياتها العسكرية للتغطية على هزيمتها فى معركة رأس العش ولرفع معنويات قواتها  وكان الرد المصرى قوياً حيث قامت مدفعية الميدان المصرية بالقصف العنيف للمواقع الإسرائيلية خاصة فى إتجاه السويس ومنطقة الفردان وقد مهد ذلك للقوات الجوية أن تقوم بطلعات مكثفة على مواقع العدو فصدرت التعليمات للطائرات المصرية أيام 14 و 15 يوليو 1967 بتنفيذ مهام القصف الجوي  على مواقع العدو فى سيناء وشرق القناة وكان عصب الهجوم طائرات الميج 17 فى حماية طائرات الميج 21 وبالفعل كانت مفاجأة للعدو الذى أرسل طائراته الميراج لملاقاة وإسقاط الطائرات المصرية  وكان العدو يظن أن الموقعة ستكون سهلة فمعنويات طيارينه عالية وطائراتهم مجهزة وستقابل طائرات مصرية  تم إصلاحها على عجل يقودها طيارين معنوياتهم منخفضة ولكن المفاجأة أن المعركة  أسفرت عن سقوط 3 طائرات ميراج إسرائيلية وقتل طياريهم مقابل إسقاط 3 طائرات مصرية من طراز ميج 17 ونجاة طياريهم فإختفت الطائرات الإسرائيلية من سماء المعركة وأستمرت الطائرات المصرية فى قصف أهدافها لمدة يومان . ونتيجة لهذا  القصف انسحبت القوات الإسرائيل من خطوط المواجهة .
كانت القيادة العسكرية المصرية لا تريد الزج بالقوات الجوية في هذا الوقت وحتي تكمل استعداتها وكذلك لم تكن القوات البرية المصرية قد جمعت قوتها كاملة للعودة لأحتلال المواقع التى إنسحبت منها إسرائيل . 
فى أعقاب القصف الجوى نزلت إسرائيل عن عنجهيتها وطلبت وقف إطلاق النار .
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*كانت معركة رأس العش والهجوم الجوى من قبل الطيران المصرى على طول جبهة قناة السويس أيام 14 و 15 يوليو 1967 هو أو إعلان حقيقى عن وجود رغبة وتصميم لتخطى ما حدث فى نكسة يونيو 1967 والتى اسماها العدو حرب الأيام الستة والتى خرج منها نتعش وزادت قوته وغطرسته خاصة بعد تزويد الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية له بإحدث الأسلحة والمعدات  .
وقد حدثت فى هذه الفترة أشتباكات حقيقية بين الجيش المصرى الذى لم يحارب فى يونيو 1967 فعلياً لأسباب شرحناها من قبل وبين الجيش الإسرائيلى عرف منها الإسرائيليين المعدن الحقيقى للجندى المصرى ففى يوم 4 يوليو 1967 حاول العدو إنزال لنشات وقوارب في القناة  في مناطق القنطرة  وكبريت والشط  وبور توفيق بغرض اإعلان عن سيطرته على جبهة القناة  فتصدت له القوات المصرية مما أدى إلى إفشال جميع المحاولات وقد منى العدو بخسائر منها  8 طائرات، و8 زوارق بحرية وتدمير 19 دبابة و18 مركبة مدرعة و27 مركبة محملة بالذخائر إضافة إلى خسائر كبيرة في الأفراد. 
وقد أستشهد من قواتنا فى هذه المعركة 25 شهيد و 108 جرحى وأسقطت لنا ثلاثة   طائرات وزورقان بحريان.
و 24 أكتوبر 1967بدأت إسرائيل بالقصف المكثف على الجبهة مع التركيز على المدن فقد كانت حرقتهم على تدمير المدرة إيلات لم يمضى عليها أكثر من ثلاثة أيام ورد ت اقواتنا بقصف أكثر عنفاً  استمر على مدى 24 ساعة متصلة.

كان المتاح أمام القوات المصرية التى فقدت قوتها الرئيسية فى نكسة 1967 الحرب اليومية المتقطعة التى تستطيع بواستطها إحداث الخسائر البشرية أو العسكرية المستمرة بين الإسرائيليين بغرض إستنزاف قوتهم وهو الاسم الذى أختاره الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر لهذه الحرب ( حرب الأستنزاف ) .
بدأت القوات المصرية تجهيز مواقع جديدة فى غرب القناة التى اصبحت الجبهة الجديدة فى مواجهة العدو المتمركز والمتحصن على الضفة الشرقية للقناة وقد بنيت هذه المرحلة لإعادة التنظيم على أساس عزيمة وإيمان المقاتل وقدراته على القتال .
وهنا تذكرت صلف وغرور الملك الهكسوسى ابوفيس القاطن فى أواريس بمحافظة الشرقية الحالية والذى أرسل رسالة إلى الملك المصرى سقنن رع والد الملك أحمس الأول القاطن فى طيبة بأقصى جنوب مصر أى بينهما 600 كيلو متر  يطلب منه إسكات أفراس النهر بطيبة لأنها تقلق منامه في اواريس  . وقد تذكرت هذا الموقف بصلف وغرور  أحفاد  جواسيس الهكسوس العبرانيين اليهود الحاليين فعندما بدأت القوات المصرية تأخذ مواقعها الدفاعية على الجبهة الغربية للقناة جمع المصريين حوالى اربع دبابات فى المنطقة المقابلة لمنطقة ( الشط ) فأرسل القائد الإسرائيلي في منطقة الشط رسالة إلى نظيره المصري مع أحد الجنود المنسحبين، يقول فيها: " إن دباباتك تثير أعصاب جنودي، وإن لم تسحبها قبل آخر ضوء فسأدمرها لك .
إذاً كانت حرب الإستنزاف لا بد منها لإيقاف هذا الصلف الإسرائيلى ولكن قبلها كان لا بد من 
بتنظيم الدفاعات وكانت البداية بـ 100 دبابة و 150 مدفعاً يوم 10 يونيو 1967 ثم أخذت فى التزايد 
مرحلة الصمود والتصدى :
كان الهدف منها هو إعادة القوات المسلحة  ووضع أسس الكيان الدفاعي عن الضفة الغربية لقناة السويس بتجهيزها هندسياً واستغرقت هذه المرحلة المدة من يونيو 1967 إلى أغسطس 1968.
وكان المطلوب فى هذه الفترة أن تكون الجبهة هادئة حتى تستطيع القوات إعادة البناء وقد أسميت هذه المرحلة مرحلة الدفاع الساكن ( المتلقى للهجوم )ثم سرعان ما أنتقلت القوات إلى مرحلة الدفاع النشط أو مرحلة مواجهة العدو لتنشيط الجبهة والحد من تحركات العدو وتكبيده خسائر فى أفراده ومعداته واستغرقت هذه المرحلة المدة من 8 سبتمبر 1968 إلى فبراير 1969وفيها تم قصف جميع الأهداف الإسرائيلية شرقي القناة حتى عمق 20 كيلومترا. وقد اشترك في هذا القصف 38 كتيبة مدفعية من مختلف الأعيرة لمدة ثلاث ساعات، من الرابعة والنصف إلى السابعة والنصف مساء وشاركت الأسلحة المضادة للدبابات لتطلق نيرانها على الأهداف المعادية المرئية على الضفة الشرقية. واستهدفت هذه القصفات خط بارليف وكان ما زال تحت الإنشاء. وقد شكلت هذه القصفات صدمة نفسية لجنود العدو وقادته وفى هذا اليوم تكبدت إسرائيل خسائر جسيمة منها تدمير 19 دبابة و8 مواقع صواريخ وعشرات الدشم ومناطق الشؤون الإدارية والتمركز وأسكتت سبعة عشر بطارية مدفعية.
وتكرر هذا فى في 26 أكتوبرحيث منى العدو بخسائر فادحة منها 49 فردا بين قتيل وجريح .
وكان رد العدو مهاجمة العمق المصرى بالطائرات ( المدن المصرية البعيدة عن الجبهة بالطائرات ) وعلى سبيل المثال فقد هاجمت ليلة 1 نوفمبر 1968 نجع حمادي فكان لا بد من إعادة النظر في تأمين العمق المصري من خلال وحدات الدفاع الشعبي 
 ثم طورنا مرحلة الدفاع النشط إلى مرحلة حرب الاستنزاف وهى تعنى أن قواتنا تتحدى قوات العدو وأن أى هجوم سوف يقابل بالردع كما أن هذه المرحلة كانت إعلان عن بدء عمليات الاغارة على القوات الإسرائيلية لتكبيدها  أكبر قدر من الخسائر في الأفراد والمعدات واستغرقت هذه المرحلة من مارس 1969 إلى أغسطس 1970. 
وكانت بداية هذه المرحلة تعنى أن مصرقد استكملت  خطوطها الدفاعية في غرب القناة وكان للمدفعية المصرية بأعيرتها المختلفة التفوق فى تنفيذ الخطط النيرانية وتزامن ذلك مع قيام الدوريات المصرية المقاتلة من المشاة والقوات الخاصة والمهندسين في التسلل لشرق القناة  ومهاجمة المواقع الإسرائيلية يومياً وفى أكثر من منطقة  لخطف أسرى،والإستيلاء على  الوثائق والأسلحة .
وقد شهدتى هذه الفترة تكثيف  القوات الإسرائيلية لنشاط طيرانها ضد أهداف مدنية في العمق المصري وتصيعدها لقصف المدن والمواقع المصرية بالدبابات والمدفعية .
وطوال هذه المرحلة لم تهدأ الجبهة يوماً واحداً وقد استهلكت آلاف الأطنان من الذخائر حتى أن الخبراء قالوا أن ما أستهلك فى هذه الفترة فاق  بمعدل فاق جميع الحروب السابقة. 
وهنا يجدر الإشارة لنشاط الأبطال من القناصة المصريين الذين تشرفت أن أكون أحدهم لفترة  والذين أذاقوا جنود العدو الهوان وأبدلوا صلفهم وتباهيهم لجبن وتوارى خلف الجدر المشيدة . 
وقد بسطت القوات المصرية فى هذه المرحلة على خط الجبهة. وكانت المدفعية هي الوسيلة الرئيسية للعمل خلالها لدك حصون خط بارليف والأهداف الأخرى وقد بلغ عدد القذائف التى أستخدمت فى 8 مارس  40 ألف قذيفة باشتراك 34 كتيبة مدفعية، يعاونها وحشد من أسلحة الضرب المباشر كالمدافع المضادة للدبابات والدبابات الثقيلة لتدمير مزاغل نيران دشم خط بارليف. وقد أحدث هذا القصف تأثيرا شديدا على القوات الإسرائيلية  ووصل حجم الخسائر تدمير 29 دبابة و30 دشمة في خط بارليف وإسكات 20 بطارية مدفعية، وحرائق شديدة في ست مناطق إدارية، وغير ذلك من الخسائر.
وفي الساعة 3:30 من بعد ظهر يوم 9 مارس 1969 استشهد الفريق عبد المنعم رياض أثناء جولة له ومعه مجموعة قيادته، في قطاع الجيش الثاني الميداني وقد أصبح هذا اليوم عيداً للمحاربين القدماء وضحايا الحرب  الذين أتشرف بالإنتساب لجمعيتهم وكانت وفاة الشهيد في منطقة النقطة رقم 6 بالإسماعيلية .
في 13 مارس 1969 أغارات القوات المصرية على منقطة جنوب البحيرات بواسطة الكتيبة 33 صاعقة، ونجحت في مهمتها ودمرت الموقع وخطفت أسيراً وأصابت دبابتين وغنمت عينات من أسلحة العدو وألغامه. بينما فشلت القوات الإسرائيلية فى نفس التوقيت فى إنزال قوارب والإغارة على منطقة قريبة في منطقة جنوب البحيرات حيث قوبلت بنيران شديدة من القوات المصرية التي كانت على أعلى درجة الاستعداد لتأمين إغارتها. واستمرت الاشتباكات بالنيران طوال الليل.
ولم تجد القوات الإسرائيلية وسيلة للرد سوى إعادة قصف مدن القناة. فقصفت قطار السكة الحديد في مساره بين الإسماعيلية والسويس في منطقة الشلوفة. واستمرت القوات المصرية في تصعيد أعمالها القتالية. حتى كان يوم 17 إبريل 1969، حيث نفذت قوات الجيش الثاني الخطة هدير بتوجيه مدافع الدبابات الثقيلة إلى فتحات المراقبة والتسديد لدشم خط بارليف لتخترقها. وتفجرت الدشم من الداخل وقتل الأفراد المتحصنين بها. وقد نجحت الخطة تماما بما أدى إلى تطاير تصريحات وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلي الجنرال موشى ديان، واعدا ومهددا القوات المصرية التي لم تعبأ بتهديده، بل أعادت الإغارة على نقطة دفاعية قوية جنوب البلاح لتدمرها. وكان الرد الإسرائيلي متوقعا، حيث أغار يوم 29 إبريل 1969 على محطة محولات نجع حمادي للمرة الثانية وأسقط عبوات ناسفة زمنية قرب إدفو أصابت بعض المدنيين الأبرياء. وكان الرد المصري مباشرا وسريعا وفي الليلة التالية مباشرة، بالإغارة على نقطة جنوب البلاح للمرة الثانية ونسفها بالكامل.
خلال شهري يونيو ويوليو، تصاعدت الإغارات من الجانبين. فقد نفذ الجانب الإسرائيلي خمس إغارات، استهدفت مواقع منعزلة على ساحل خليج السويس والبحر الأحمر، كان أهمها العملية بولموس أو الإغارة على الجزيرة الخضراء شمالي الخليج يوم 19 يوليو 1969، التي قادها الجنرال رفائيل إيتان، واستهدفت في الأساس موقع الرادار في الجزيرة.
وفي المقابل شنت القوات المصرية غارات ناجحة على نقط الجيش الإسرائيلي القوية في نقطتي شمال البلاح والشط. كما قاد الشهيد البطل الأسطورى / ابراهيم الرفاعى مجموعته وهاجم نقطة لسان التمساح شرق مدينة الإسماعيلية  ليلة 8 يوليو 1969وهي النقطة التي أصابت الشهيد الفريق عبد المنعم رياض، فكانت هي الثأر المدبر من القوات الخاصة المصرية وقتلت وأصابت حوالي 30 جنديا إسرائيليا ودمرت دبابتين ونسفت 4 دشم وخسرت هذه القوات 9 شهداء.
 أما الإغارة الأخرى التي أصابت القيادة الإسرائيلية في مقتل فكانت هي الإغارة على نقطة لسان بور توفيق ليلة 11 يوليو والاغارة على النقطة القوية في منطقة القرش شمال الإسماعيلية. وقد نتج عن إغارة لسان بور توفيق قتل وجرح 40 فردا، وتدمير خمس دبابات وأربع دشم وأسير واحد، دون أن تتكبد القوات المصرية أي خسائر.
وقد أعقب هذه المرحلة اعتبارا من 20 يوليو تنفيذ إسرائيل العملية بوكسر التي تتلخص في تنفيذ 500 طلعة طائرة تقصف 2500 قنبلة بإجمالي 500 طن على أهداف منتخبة خلال 10 أيام وهي مواقع الدفاع الجوي والرادارات  ومواقع المدفعيات وبالفعل تم تنفيذ 1000 غارة خلال المدة من 20 يوليو وحتى 7 سبتمبر 1969 لإجبار مصر على نشر قواتها وتخفيف الحشد في جبهة القناة.
وفي يوم 9 سبتمبر 1969 قامت إسرائيل بإنزال سرية دبابات ت 55 من مخلفات حرب يونيو في منطقة أبو الدرج على ساحل البحر الأحمر اتجهت جنوبا إلى الزعفرانة مدمرة كل الأهداف والسيارات المدنية التي اعترضت طريقها مستغلة خلو المنطقة تماما من أية قوات عسكرية سوى بعض نقاط المراقـبة ونقطة تمركز بحرية بها لنشي طوربيد مصريين حرصت على تدميرهما قبل بداية الإنزال بواسطة الضفادع البشرية. وقد نجحت الإغارة دعائيا على الرغم من أنها لم يكن لها مردود عسكري مؤثر، إلا أن رد فعل الإغارة كان عميقا في القيادة العامة لتحديد مسئولية عدم اكتشاف قوة الإغارة أثناء وجودها على الشاطئ الشرقي للخليج قبل تنفيذ العملية وكذلك مسئولية عدم اتخاذ إجراء إيجابي قوي لمواجهة القوة بعد نزولها على الشاطئ الغربي وبقائها 6 ساعات. وقد استغلت إسرائيل هذه الإغارة إعلاميا بطريقة مثيرة بعد أن سجلت لها فيلما عرضته على الشعب الإسرائيلي.
افتتحت القوات الخاصة المصرية أول أيام شهر أكتوبر 1969، بعملية كبري للرد على إنزال العدو في الزعفرانة. فقد أبرت قوة من المجموعة 39 ( مجموعة الشهيد ابراهيم الرفاعى الذى تشرفت بمقابلته والعمل تحت أمرته ) عمليات خاصة بحرا وجوا في منطقة رأس ملعب. وتقدمت على الطريق الساحلي في هذه المنطقة حتى رأس مطارمة  ونسفت جميع الأهداف العسكرية ثم نسفت الطريق نفسه. ووضعت ألغاما وشراكا خداعية في بعض المناطق وعادت سالمة. وقد انفجرت هذه الألغام في القوات الإسرائيلية التي هرعت للنجدة بعد انسحاب القوة. في شهري نوفمبر وديسمبر، تملكت القوات المصرية زمام المبادرة وتوسعت في أعمال الكمائن النهارية بعد أن أوقفت إسرائيل التحركات الليلية تفاديا للكمائن التي دمرت الكثير من قواته المتحركة. ومن أهم الإغارات التي نفذت خلال هذه الفترة:
•	ليلة 28 نوفمبر 1969: نسفت القوات الخاصة طريق شرم الشيخ ـ الطور في منطقة جنوب سيناء، من خلال عملية إبرار بحري وجوي، كما أغارت على بعض الأهداف، في المنطقة. 
•	ليلة 30 نوفمبر 1969: أغارت مجموعة من القوات الخاصة على موقع شمالي الشط، أدى إلى قتل وإصابة 70 فردا، وتدمير 3 دبابات، وعدد من الدشم. 
•	يوم 6 ديسمبر 1969: احتلت قوة تقدر بحوالي مجموعه كتيبة مشاة الضفة الشرقية للقناة، بعد تدمير جميع الأهداف المعادية، والاحتياطيات المحلية، ومنطقة شؤونه الإدارية، مع التمسك بالأرض. وطلب قائد الجيش الثاني استمرار هذه القوة في مواقعها شرقا على أن يتولى الجيش تأمين أعمال قتالها، ولكن وزير الحربية أمر بعودة القوة حتى لا يتم الخروج عن الأهداف المخططة لحرب الاستنزاف. وبالفعل عادت القوة بعد آخر ضوء يوم 7 ديسمبر بعد أن ثبتت العلم المصري على الضفة الشرقية، وظل مرفوعا تحميه نيران القوات المصرية من الشاطئ الآخر حتى إيقاف إطلاق النيران. 
•	يوم 14 ديسمبر 1969: تمكن كمين نهاري من اللواء 117 مشاة، من تدمير عربة جيب متقدمة على الطريق، وقتل 4 أفراد، وأسر أول ضابط إسرائيلي في حرب الاستنزاف وهو النقيب دان أفيدان، وقد حمله الجنود وعادوا به إلى الضفة الغربية نظـرا لإصابته. 
جاء رد الجانب الإسرائيلي على نشاط القوات المصرية في اتجاه رأس غارب ليلة 27 ديسمبر 1969، من خلال العملية روستر التي استهدفت خطف محطة رادار ب 12 حديثة. وكان لهذا الرادار موقع رئيسي وموقع هيكلي والمسافة بينهم كبيرة، وحتى يمكن الخداع عن مكان محطة الرادار الحقيقية تركت بأقل عدد من أفراد الحراسة، حتى تظهر على أنها هي المحطة الرئيسية. وقد اكتشفت إسرائيل هذه الخدعة سواء من خلال التصوير الجوي أو من خلال عملاء. ونفذت العملية بتركيز القصف الجوي على المحطة الخداعية وضد قوات الحراسة والاحتياطيات. ولكن كانت هناك عملية أخرى تنفذ في الوقت نفسه، وهي دفع طائرتين مروحيتين لحمل جهاز الرادار الحقيقي إلى الشاطئ الآخر من الخليج. ولم يتوقف القصف ضد الرادار الهيكلي أو قوات الحراسة والاحتياطيات إلا بعد وصول الرادار إلى الشاطئ الآخر.
انتهى عام 1969 والقوات المسلحة المصرية متماسكة تماما. وقد تجاوزت الحاجز النفسي الذي سببته نتائج حرب يونيو وتخطت حاجز الخوف. وقد نجحت مراحل الاستنزاف في تحقيق أهدافها. أما ذراع إسرائيل الطويلة فلم تتمكن من تحقيق أهداف القيادة السياسية الإسرائيلية، على الرغم من أنها شنت في الفترة من 20 يوليو وحتى نهاية عام 1969 حوالي 3500 طلعة جوية في مقابل 2900 طلعة جوية مصرية معظمها للحماية والتأمين. ودارت بين القوات الجوية المصرية والإسرائيلية 22 معركة جوية .
أما العمليات البرية الإيجابية الناجحة خلال عام 1969، فكانت 44 عملية ما بين إغارة وكمين، نفذ منها 5 أعمال في عمق إسرائيل، بينما نفذت إسرائيل 28 عملا إيجابيا منها 16 عملا في العمق المصري. وكانت خسائر القوات المصرية، استشهاد 16 ضابطا، و150 رتبا أخرى، أما الجرحى فكانوا 19 ضابطا، 299 رتبا أخرى، في مقابل 133 قتيل، و320 جريح في صفوف القوات الإسرائيلية طبقا لما صرح به موشي ديان. 
من يناير 1970 وحتى نهاية الحرب
كان واضحا أمام القيادة الإسرائيلية أن مراحل الاستنزاف المضاد لم تتمكن من تحقيق أهدافها. لذلك كان لا بد من التفكير في مرحلة باستخدام سلاح الجو الإسرائيلي لقصف العمق المصري بكثافة أكبروقد كان مهندس هذه العملية هو الجنرال عزرا وايزمان مدير العمليات برئاسة الأركان وقتها. وقد بدأ تنفيذ الخطة بريها اعتبارا من فجر 7 يناير 1970 بطلعة جوية فوق سماء القاهرة أختلاقت حاجز الصوت وأحدثت فرقعة شديدة لتعلن عن بدء مرحلة جديدة من تصعيد حرب الاستنزاف. وقد استمر القصف الجوي العنيف من الطائرات الحربية الإسرائيلية طوال الأربعة أشهر الأولى من عام 1970. حيث صرحت جولدا مائير رئيسة وزراء إسرائيل لصحيفة الفاينانشيال تايمز يوم 6 يوليو 1970 بأن طائراتها كانت تسقط ألف قنبلة على المصريين يوميا.
من أهم العمليات التي قام بها الإسرائيليون خلال شهر يناير 70 كان الهجوم على جزيرة شدوان، وهي جزيرة منعزلة بالقرب من منطقة تفرع خليج السويس وخليج العقبة بالبحر الأحمر، وتؤمنها سرية صاعقة ورادار بحري لتأمين الملاحة البحرية في المنطقة. وقد وقع هذا الهجوم ليلة 22 يناير في عملية إسرائيلية ضخمة شملت إبرار بحري وجوي وقصف جوي استمر لعدة ساعات على الجزيرة، وضد بعض موانئ البحر الأحمر التي يحتمل أن تدفع نجدة للقوات المصرية. وقد استمر قتال ضار لمدة ستة ساعات كاملة بين كتيبة المظلات الإسرائيلية وسرية الصاعقة المصرية. وقد ظل القطاع الذي يحوي الرادار في الجزيرة يقاوم بعنف دون أن تتمكن القوات الإسرائيلية الاقتراب منه. وقد برر وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلي أسباب هذا الهجوم الفاشـل بأنه رد على مهاجمة القوات المصرية لميناء إيلات الإسرائيلي في شهر نوفمبر 1969. وكان الرد الفوري المصري على هذه العملية غارة جوية على معسكر إسرائيلي في العريش في 24 يناير أحدثت خسائر كبيرة في قواته. ثم أعقب هذا الهجوم آخر في 27 يناير نفذته منظمة تحرير سيناء بقصف مستعمرة ناحال تكفا، حيث أصابت بعض المباني وقتلت وجرحت 35 فردا إسرائيليا.
وقد نفذت القوات المصرية 16 إغارة وكمين ناجح على طول الجبهة  علاوة على ثلاث إغارات في العمق الطور وإيلات. وكانت جميع الكمائن ناجحة تماما، وأحدثت خسائر كبيرة في العدو، مما اضطره إلى تحجيم تحركاته إلى اقل حد ممكن، بل إِن تحركاته أصبحت تتم، من خلال تأمينها بمجموعات قتالية ضخمة، ومع ذلك فلم تسلم هذه الأرتال من نيران القوات المصرية. ومن أهم الكمائن التي نفذت خلال هذه الفترة:
1.	كمين الشط (11 فبراير 1970): من أهم الكمائن التي أحدثت خسائر كبيرة في الجانب الإسرائيلي، هي كمين نهاري من الفرقة 19 مشاة في منطقة شمال الشط يوم 11 فبراير 1970، حيث تمكن من تدمير دبابة وثلاثة عربات، وقتل 18 فردا، وأسر فردين. 
2.	كمين شرق الدفرسوار (25 مارس 1970): تمكن كمين من اللواء 117 مشاة، من تدمير دبابة وعربتين نصف جنزير، وقتل وجرح 15 فردا، في منطقة شرق الدفرسوار. 
3.	كمين السبت الحزين (30 مايو 1970): في 30 مايو 1970 نفذ هذا الكمين في منطقة رقبة الوزة شمال القنطرة حتى جنوب بورسعيد وقد خطط للثأر لأطفال بحر البقر، واشتركت فيه مجموعة قتال من اللواء 135 مشاة ومجموعة قتال من الكتيبة 83 صاعقة. وحددت قيادة موحدة للقوتين وقد عبرت هذه القوات ليلا، واحتلت مواقعها لاصطياد مجموعات الإجازات للجنود الإسرائيليين، التي تحرسـها قوات مقاتلة مكونة من الدبابات والعربات المدرعة. وعند الظهر، خرجت على طريق القنطرة متجهة إلى جنوب بور فؤاد مجموعة القتال الإسرائيلية، المكونة من 4 دبابة، 4 عربات مدرعة، وحافلتا ركاب إجازات. وكان على الكمين الرقم 1 المكون من عناصر الصاعقة عدم التعرض لها، ويتركها تمر إلى أن تصل إلى الكمين الرقم 2 في منطقة جنوب التينة، حيث يفتح عليها أقصى معدلات النيران. وقد جرى تنفيذ ذلك تماما، وأصيبت دبابتان وعربة مدرعة وحافلة. وحاول الجزء المتبقي الهروب والعودة إلى القنطرة ليقع في شراك الكمين الرقم 1، حيث انقضت عناصر الصاعقة لتجهز على ما تبقى من القوة. وقد أسر فردان، وتدمرت الدبابات والعربات، وقتل وجرح حوالي 35 إسرائيليا، حيث أطلق على هذا اليوم السبت الحزين في إسرائيل. وكان الرد الإسرائيلي عنيفا، استمر حوالي 48 ساعة قصف شبه متواصل على مواقع القنطرة ورقبة الوزة، ولكنه لم يحدث أي خسائر ذات أثر على القوات المصرية. 
وقد استمرت الأعمال القتالية المتبادلة حتى حدث تغير هائل بعد ظهر الثلاثين من يونيو 1970، ليحسم الصراع الدائر بين بناة مواقع الصواريخ المصرية وبين ذراع إسرائيل الطويلة، حيث احتلت بعض كتائب الصواريخ مواقعها من خلال تنظيم صندوقي لعناصر الدفاع الجوي، ابتكرته العقول المصرية في قيادة الدفاع الجوي المصري. وبدأ عقب ذلك تساقط الطائرات الإسرائيلية فيما عرف بأسبوع تساقط الفانتوم، ليصاب الطيران الإسرائيلي بأول نكسة في تاريخه أثرت على أسس نظرية الأمن الإسرائيلي بالكامل. وكان هذا اليوم بمثابة إعلان لخسارة إسرائيل لجهودها في معارك حرب الاستنزاف، التي ركزت خلالها على عدم إنشاء أي مواقع صواريخ في مسرح العمليات. 
وقد أسمى الإسرائيلين حرب الإستنزاف بحرب ألـ 1000 يوم  ( استمرت ثلاث سنوات وسقط فيها 1000 قتيل إسرائيلى ) وأنها اصعب الحروب التي خاضوها ولتبرير فشلهم قالوا بأن  الخبراء الروس هم الذين قادوا المدفعية المصرية التى أكتوا بنيرانها حتى أن وزير دفاعهم موشى ديان اقترح انسحاب اسرائيل الى خط المعابربحجة  تمكين مصر من تشغيل قناة السويس والحكومة الاسرائيلية رفضت الأقتراح فقد كان الهدف منع الأبتعاد عن نيران المدفعية المصرية
لنا عودة 

أشكركم ودمتم بخير
*

----------


## فهد مصر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

جزاك الله كل خير ع مجهودك الرائع

وع التفاصيل الدقيقة

وانا قمت بنشر الموضوع  ووضعت اسم سيادتك ع الموضوع

لان من ادب التعلم وجمال العلم ان ينسب لصاحبة

بارك الله فيك

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*
حتى لا نظلم الدفاع الجوى المصرى :
دائماً لا نتعلم من أحداث الماضى ولكن بعد العدوات الثلاثى على مصر عام 1956 درست القيادة هذه الحرب وعملت على تجنب سلبياتها ومن هنا كان لا بد مكن تطوير الدفاع الجوى المصرى وكان قبل 1956 نظام تسليحه غربى أما بعد صفقة الأسلحة التشيكية فقد صار التسليح شرقى . 
تم تزويد شبكة الدفاع الجوى المصرية بمحطات الرادار التى ترصد الأرتفاعات العالية والمنخفضة وأعتباراً من عام  1958توافرت المدفعية المضادة للطائرات من عيارات مختلفة منها )المدافع عيار 100 مم وسط -  المدافع عيار 57 مم خفيف- المدافع عيار 14.5 مم رشاشات مضادة للطائرات رباعية وثنائية وفردية المواسير)
ولكن حتى حرب يونيو 1967 كانت قيادة الدفاع الجوى غير مستقلة وكانت تابعة لقيادة القوات الجوية ولم تستقل إلا بعد عام 1967 بناء على  قرار جمهورى بإنشاء قوات الدفاع الجوي كقوة رابعة مستقلة بذاتها في الأول من فبراير 1968 .
وفي عام 1960قارنت القيادة المصرية بين قدرة المدفعية المضادة للطائرات وقدرة الطائرات الإسرائيلية وكانت النتيجة فى صالح طائرات إسرائيل المتطورة فطلبت مصر تزويدها بصواريخ سام – 2ووافق الإتحاد السوفيتى  وكانت مصر أول دولة خارج حلف وارسو تزود بهذا الصاروخ. 
في بداية عام 1962دخل الصاروخ سام 2 الخدمة فى الجيش المصرى  و أتمت الأطقم المصرية تدريبها في 25 مايو 1963على نظام الدفاع الجوى الجديد  و أجريت رماية تدريبية بالصـواريخ على هدف أسقط من االطائرة القاذفة المتوسطة  ونجحت الرماية بنسبة   100%.   ( خسب ما أعلن وقتها ) وأصبح الصاروخ سام -2 السلاح الرئيسي في منظومة الدفاع الجوي . علماً بأن نظام الصاروخ سام 2 عرف بالإتحاد السوفيتى من عام1957 وأسقطت به طائرة التجسس الامريكية u-2 فى عام 1960 وكانت تطير على أرتفاع عالى جداً ويصنف هذا الطراز بأنه من الطرازات اللتى تتعامل مع الطائرات المرتفعة والمتوسطة الأرتفاع وهذا ما أستغلته إسرائيل بعد ذلك فى حرب 1967 حيث هاجمت طائراتها مواقعنا وهى تطير على أرتفاعات منخفضة . ويقول الخبراء أن نسب احتمال اصابة الهدف بصاروخ واحد من سام 2 78% و بصاروخين 86% و بثلاثة صواريخ 98%   وقد تكون هذه النسب مرتفعة ولكن العدو كان منتبه وزود طائراته بوسائل التشويش الإلكترونية التى هبطت بمستوى أحتمال الإصابة . وتنتج الصين نسخ من هذا الصاروخ تحت أسم  hq-2 وأيضاً تنتجه مصر بعد تطويره باسم  طيرالصباح 




الصاروخ المصرى طير الصباح
والصاروخ سام 2 قوة دفعه تعمل على مرحلتين الاولى دفع بالوقود الصلب و الثانية بالوقود السائل وسرعته  القصوى (ماخ 3.5+) والطرازات الحديثة منه تصل إلى 4.5 ماخ  و  أقصى مدى مؤثر له  56 كم وأقل مدى مؤثر 7 كم وأقصى ارتفاع مؤثرمن  10000 إلى 15000 متر وأقل ارتفاع مؤثر 100 متر 

 وبلا شك فأن الأعتماد على نظام سام 2 وأختراق إسرائيل له نبه القيادة المصرية إلى أنه يجب أن يكون نظام الصواريخ له القدرة السريعة على الحركة والتنقل لمفاجأة العدو وأن يزود بكل ما يلزم من أنظمة الحرب الألكترونية وأن يكون له القدرة على مقاومة التشويش وأن توضع الصواريخ ضمن نظام للتعامل مع أكثر من هدف واحد وفى الظروف الجوية المختلفة وأن تستطيع إدارته أطقم مكونة من أعداد قليلة من الأفراد  .
ومن هذا المنطلق أدخل للخدمة فى القوات الجوية المصرية طرازات مختلفة من الصواريخ المضادة للطائرات مثل سام 3 وسام 6 وسام 7
حائط الصواريخ المصرية المضادة للطائرات :
حائط الصواريخ المصرى ملحمة بطولية شارك فيها عمال البناء المصريين والفلاحين والفلاحات المشاركين فى عمليات مناولة البناء وشركات المقاولات المصرية ومهندسيها وعمالها تحت قيادة سلاح المهندسين المصرى وقد أستشهد منهم الكثيرين ولم يفكر أحدهم فى ترك موقعه بل كانوا يحضرون قبل مواعيد العمل راكبين المقطورات التى تجرها الجرارات الزراعية من القرى المجاورة وهم يعلمون أنهم قد يستشهدون ولا يقل لى أحد أن هؤلاء البسطاء كانوا يهدفون للقمة العيش فقط بل كانوا وطنيين وضعوا مصر فوق رؤسهم وضربوا أروع الأمثلة فى الأستشهاد حباً فى مصر .
أسقط حائط الصواريخ نظرية الردع الإسرائيلية المتمثلة فى دراعها الطويل وهو القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية حيث قطعها  وحمى سماء مصروكان هو اللبنة الأولى فى أنتصار أكتوبر 1973.
وقد بدء بناء حائط الصواريخ فى منطقة القناة من منتصف مايو 1970 وأستكمل فى 30 يونيو 1970 وهى بلا شك فترة قياسية فى ظل حرب مستعرة مع عدو لا يعترف بأى قواعد إنسانية وإنما هدفه الوحيد المعلن بدون أى حياء هو القتل لمجرد القتل وكانت طائراته تغير بصفة يومية على البنائين الأبطال .
وقد يظن البعض أن الحائط بنى على حافة القنال أو فى المنطقة الشرقية فقط ولكن الحقيقة أنه بدأ من موقع بشرق القاهرة فى يناير 1970ثم تتابعت المواقع حتي  غرب القناة في نطاقات يتم احتلالها بالتتابع  وهو ما أطلق عليه أسلوب الزحف البطىء تحت قصف جوي مستمر على مدار 24 ساعة يومياً . وكان كل نطاق يتم بناؤه مسؤل عن  حماية النطاق الخلفي له .
نعم تم استكمال الحائط فى 30 يونيو 1970 علي مسافة 50 كم من القناة ولكن كانت المفاجأة للعدو أن المصريين أعتبروا ما تم بناؤه فو المرحلة الأولى فقط وأنهم قد أستغلوا وقف أطلاق النار فى أستكمال المرحلة الثانية  في نهاية يوليو 1970 علي مسافة 30 كم من القناةثم المرحلة الثالثة  فى الثامن من أغسطس 1970 علي مسافة 10 كم من القناة.
وقدرت حجم الأعمال الهندسية لإقامة هذه المواقع ب 795 مليون م3 من الأعمال الترابية و 4,1 مليون م3 من الخرسانة العادية و 68,1 مليون م3 من الخرسانة المسلحة. كما تم تمهيد800 كم طرق أسفلتية.و تمهيد  3000 كم طرق ممهدة غير اسفلتية وهذا ما يعكس حجم الأعمال البطولية التي تمت خلال هذه الفترة. 
وبفضل هذا الحائط تم استكمال إعادة بناء الوحدات العسكريةوتزويدها بالمعدات والأسلحة والعتاد والأفراد التى أدخلت للمنطقة فى حماية حائط الصواريخ المصرى ورجاله الذين أثبتوا كفاتهم فى الأسقاط السريع لطائرات العدو فأعلن قبوله  لمبادرة وقف إطلاق النار صباح 8 أغسطس 1970. وهذا يدل على أن إسرائيل قد فقدت ذراعها الطويلة وسقطت استراتيجتها فى الردع .

وهنا يجب ألا نقلل من كفأة ومقدرة قوات الدفاع الجوى قبل عام 1970 فخلال عام 1969 تم تدمير 28 طائرة إسرائيلية  .
وهنا يجدر الإشارة إلى أننا دائماً ما نقرأ أن يوم 30 يونيه من عام 1970 هو نهاية بناء الحائط وأقول أن سبب أحتفالنا بهذا التاريخ هو أن العدو تفاجأ فى هذا اليوم بأسقاط أربع طائرات له في هذا اليوم منها طائراتان  فانتوم حديثة وفى الأيام التالية  شن المزيد من الهجمات الجوية لاختراق الحائط وتدميره فكانت النتيجة دائماً المزيد من الخسائر والمزيد من الطيارين الأسري للدرجة التي جعلت وزير الخارجية يصرح في الكنيست "لقد بدأ الطيران الإسرائيلي يتآكل وقد وصل عدد طائراته التى أسقطت خلال المدة من 30/6/1970 إلي صباح 8 أغسطس 1970 عدد 12 طائرة وهو ما أطلق عليه أسبوع تساقط الفانتوم الإسرائيلي . بعده جدد وقف أطلاق النار .

أنتظرونى . اشكركم ودمتم بخير
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير ع مجهودك الرائع
> 
> وع التفاصيل الدقيقة
> 
> وانا قمت بنشر الموضوع  ووضعت اسم سيادتك ع الموضوع
> 
> لان من ادب التعلم وجمال العلم ان ينسب لصاحبة
> ...


* 
أشكرك وأدعوا لك بالخير .
للموضوع بقية .*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*
إغراق المدمرة إيلات:


قبل أن نتحدث عن إغراق المدمرة الإسرائيلية إيلات لابد لنا من الإشارة لمعركة جرت قبل الخامس من يونيو 1967 ولم يقف عندها التاريخ حيث غطت عليها أحداث نكسة يونيو 1967 .

خططت اسرائيل لعملية لتدمير المدمرات طراز “سكوري”المصرية المتمركزة  بميناء الاسكندرية فأرسلت الغواصة “تنين” “TANIN” ليلة 5 يونيه 1967 لإنزال مجموعة من الضفادع البشرية لتدمير المدمرات طراز سكوري بميناء الاسكندرية وقد أكتشفت البحرية المصرية أفراد الضفادع البشرية وألقت القبض عليهم كما تم اكتشاف الغواصة الاسرائيلية صباح اليوم التالي فهاجمتها الفرقاطة “طارق” وأحدثت بها إصابة مباشرة منعتها من إعادة التقاط أفراد الضفادع  ونتيجة لهذه الإصابة الجسيمة  لم تتمكن الغواصة  من العودة إلى قواعدها إلا بعد رحلة.
إغراق المدمرة إيلات :

بلغ الغرور بقادة إسرائيل أنهم ظنوا أن بمقدورهم أستباحة المياه الأقليمية المصرية فأرسلت فى 21 أكتوبر عام 1967 اضخم قطعها البحرية وهى المدمرة إيلات فى أستعراض للقوة لتجوب المنطقة بالقرب من المياه الدولية شمال مدينة بور سعيد .
رصدت قواتنا المدمرة ولنترك اللواء ويروى اللواء محمد عبد الغنى الجمسى رئيس أركان الجبهة المصرية فى هذا الوقت يقص علينا ما حدث فى غرفة القيادة .
جاء يوم 21 اكتوبر 1967 وقد وصلت إلى مركز قيادة الجبهة بعد راحة ميدانية ، فوجدت اللواء أحمد إسماعيل ومعه العميد حسن الجريدلى رئيس عمليات الجبهة (وقد كنت أنا وقتها رئيس أركان للجبهة) يتابعان تحركات المدمرة الإسرائيلية إيلات بالقرب من المياه الإقليمية لمصر فى المنطقة شمال بورسعيد . كانت المعلومات تصلنا أولا بأول من قيادة بورسعيد البحرية التى كانت تتابع تحركات المدمرة ، وقد استعدت قوات القاعدة لمهاجمة المدمرة عندما تصدر الأوامر من قيادة القوات البحرية بالتنفيذ . وظلت المدمرة المعادية تدخل المياه الإقليمية لفترة ما ثم تبتعد إلى عرض البحر ، وتكرر ذلك عدة مرات بطريقة استفزازية وفى تحرش واضح ، لإظهار عجز قواتنا البحرية عن التصدى لها ".

وأضاف الجمسى قائلا : :" وبمجرد أن صدرت اوامر قائد القوات البحرية بتدمير هذه المدمرة عند دخولها المياه الإقليمية ، خرج لنشان صاروخيان من قاعدة بورسعيد لتنفيذ المهمة . هجم اللنش الأول بإطلاق صاروخ أصاب المدمرة إصابة مباشرة فأخذت تميل على جانبها ، وبعد إطلاق الصاروخ الثانى تم إغراق المدمرة الإسرائيلية " إيلات " شمال شرق بورسعيد بعد الخامسة مساء يوم 21 أكتوبر 1967 وعليها طاقمها . وقد غرقت المدمرة داخل المياه الإقليمية المصرية بحوالى ميل بحرى.

عاد اللنشان إلى القاعدة لتلتهب مشاعر كل قوات جبهة القناة وكل القوات المسلحة لهذا العمل الذى تم بسرعة وكفاءة وحقق تلك النتيجة الباهرة" .

وأكد الجمسى أن إغراق المدمرة إيلات بواسطة الصواريخ البحرية التي استخدمت لاول مرة كان بداية مرحلة جديدة من مراحل تطوير الأسلحة البحرية والقتال البحرى فى العالم وأصبح هذا اليوم ـ بجدارة ـ هو يوم البحرية المصرية.

ووفقا للجمسى فقد طلبت إسرائيل من قوات الرقابة الدولية أن تقوم الطائرات الإسرائيلية بعملية الإنقاذ للأفراد الذين هبطوا إلى الماء عند غرق المدمرة واستجابت مصر لطلب قوات الرقابة الدولية بعدم التدخل فى عملية الإنقاذ التى تمت على ضوء المشاعل التى تلقيها الطائرات ولم تنتهز مصر هذه الفرصة للقضاء على الأفراد الذين كان يتم إنقاذهم ، مشيرا إلى أن هذه الضربة كانت هي حديث العالم كله .


الصاروخ SS-N-2-Styx الذى اغرق المدمرة إيلات

أحد اللنشات التى أغرقت المدمرة إيلات

وإغراق المدمرة إيلات أثبت أن  تفوق البحرية المصرية ما زال كما وقد غير إغراق المدمرة إيلات الفكر الحربى البحرى على المستوى الاستراتيجى  على مستوى العالم  حيث تمكنت زوارق الصواريخ المصرية باستخدام الصواريخ الموجهة سطح/ سطح لأول مرة في الحرب البحرية من إغراق المدمرة الاسرائيلية في معركة خاطفة وأنزلت خسارة فادحة للقوات البحرية الإسرائيلية فى الأرواح خاصة أن المدمرة إيلات التى تم تدميرها  كانت تمثل أهمية كبيرة للبحرية الإسرائيلية في ذلك الوقت
أشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*منظمة سيناء العربية ( منظمة تحرير سيناء )الأشباح
فى أعقاب نكسة يونيو 1967 تعاظم الإجرام الصهيونى وظهرت بلطجته وأخذ جنوده يظهرون أستهانتهم بكل ما هو عربى . فكرت القيادة المصرية فى كيفية تحطيم معنويات هذا العدو المغرور عن طريق الحصول على أسرى من جنوده وكذا أستكشاف مواقعه وأسلحته والاستيلاء عليها فكانت منظمة سبناء العربية التى تشكلت أساساً من المدنيين المصرين من ابناء القناة وابناء سيناء علاوة على افراد القوات المسلحة وكان تعداد أفراد المنظمة حوالى  1100 بطل مدنى بخلاف أفارد القوات المسلحة العاملين ضمن المنظمة  وكان قائد المنظمة الفعلى وإذا تحدثنا عن منظمة سيناء العربية فلابد من ذكر اللواء عادل فؤاد أحد أبطال التاريخ المصري .
كانت جبهة شرق القناة وشبه جزيرة سيناء هى مسرح عمليات المنظمة وقد تعدت عملياتها اكثر من مائتين عملية فدائية وكبدت العدو خسائر كبيرة فى الأرواح والمعدات كما كانت عين متقدمة للقوات المسلحة المصرية فكانت تقوم بأستطلاع مواقع العدو وترسل المعلومات الهامة للقيادة المصرية . وكانت أعمال المنظمة مقدمة لإنتصار أكتوبر 1973وقد أطلق عليهم العدو الصهيونى لقب الأشباح .
وتوجد الأن جمعية مشهرة باسم جمعية مجاهدي سيناء تم إشهارها عام 1987وقد كرمت الدولة أعضاء المنظمة ومنحهم الرئيس المصرى الراحل / محمد أنور السادات نوط الامتياز من الدرجة الأولى .
بدء تكوين أفراد المنظمة من أفراد القوات المسلحة المصرية وبدو سيناء والمتطوعين من المدنيين وتم تدريبهم على أعلى المستويات القتالية والمهارية بواسطة ضباط القوات المسلحة المصرية وبصفة خاصة من ضباط الصاعقة والمهندسين العسكريين  ووخبراء استخدام المفرقعات والأسلحة ووضع أفراد المنظمة تحت قيادة  مكتب المخابرات المصرية بجنوب القناة وكما قلنا سابقاً كانت  أعمال المنظمة  هى قتال واستطلاع أفراد العدو وزإطارت النوم من عين قادتهم وإحداث زعر بين الجنود وتوقفت أعمال المنظمة مع  انتهاء حرب الاستنزاف فى 8 أغسطس 1970 
لوحة شرف لبعض ابطال المنظمة :

1-	الشهيد/مصطفى أبو هاشم استشهد فى 8/2/1970 احد قادة المنظمة ومدربيها استشهد  أثناء غارات حرب الاستنزاف وهو من مواليد السويس 1930وكان من أبطال الرياضة
2-	. الشهيد/ ســـعيد البشتلى استشهد فى 31/3/1970 أثناء اشتباكات حرب الاستنزاف وتولى القيادة عقب أستشهاد الشهيد/مصطفى أبو هاشم وكان من ابطال الملاكمة  استشهد فى يوم 31/3/1970 وهو واقف يصلى بين يدي الله
3-	 الشهيد/ إبراهيـم سليمــان استشهد فى 24/ أكتوبر /1973 كان يعمل فى شركة السويس للتصنيع البترول بالسويس . ولد فى حى زرب بالسويس عام 1941 وكان السن 32 سنة عند الاستشــــــهاد وكان من أبطال الجمباز
4-	 الشهيد/ فايز حافظ أمــين استشهد فى 24/ أكتوبر /1973 كان يعمل موظف فى سيناء للمنجنيز لسن 26 سنة 
5-	الشهيد/ اشرف عبد الدايم استشهد فى 24/ أكتوبر /1973 كان يعمل موظف فى شركة البحر الأحمر للمقاولات بمهنة كهربائى سيارات من مواليد 1947 بحى الأربعين بالسويس
6-	الشهيد/ السيد احمد أبو هاشـــم استشهد فى 24/ أكتوبر /1973 وكان يعمل موظف فى شركة السويس للتصنيع البترول بالسويس رئيس قسم المبيعات بالشـــــــركة وهو شقيق الشهيد / مصطفى أبو هاشم
 رحم الله شهدائنا الأبرار وأسكنهم فسيح جناته
الفدائي / غريب محمد غريب توفى يوم 25 يوليو 1989( رحمه الله مات ودفن بمكة المكرمة وهو من حدد هذه الأسماء لموقع المجموعة 73 مؤرخين) كان يعمل رئيس قسم الأمن بشركة النصر البترول بالسويس مواليد السويس حي الأربعين – شميس 15/12/1928 > 
الفدائي / عبد المنعــــــم  حسن خالد ( الفهد ) عبد المنعم حسن خالد     موظف فى شركة السويس للتصنيع البترول بالسويس مواليد السويس حى زرب عام 1943
7-	 الفدائي / محمود عــــــــــواد 0من قادة المنظمة ) موظف فى شركة السويس للتصنيع البترول بالسويس مواليد السويس حى زرب عام 1940 
8-	 الفدائي / عبد المنعم قنـــــاوى العمل أعمال حرة بالسويس . مواليد السويس حى كفر احمد عبده يوم 21 فبراير 1945
9-	 الفدائي / احمد عطيـــــــــفى العمل موظف فى شركة السويس للتصنيع البترول بالسويس .
 مواليد السويس حى الأربعين 11 سبتمبر 1945 من أبطال المصارعة .
10-	 الفدائي/ محمود طــــــــــــــه موظف فى شركة السويس للتصنيع البترول بالسويس مواليد السويس حى كفر احمد عبده عام 1947 
11-	 الفدائي/ محمد سرحــــــــــان 0 ميمى سرحان ) موظف فى شركة السويس للتصنيع البترول بالسويس مواليد السويس حى زربمن مواليد 14 يوليو 1938 
12-	الفدائي / فتحي عوض اللــــــه موظف فى شركة عمر افندى مواليد الإسماعيلية يوم 8 مارس 1937
13-	 - الفدائي/ حلمي شحــــــــــــاتة توفى يوم 24 أكتوبر 1983 موظف فى شركة السويس للتصنيع البترول بالسويس مواليد السويس 1943 

ومن أبطال المنظمة من ابناء سيناء :
1-	الفدائى الشيخ سالم الهرش شيخ مشايخ قبائل سيناء وهو الذي رفض تدويل سيناء وفضح اليهود والأمريكان أمام وسائل الإعلام الغربية في مؤتمر الحسنة الذي عقد عام 1969 والذي كانت تطلب فيه إسرائيل فصل سيناء عن مصر واعتبارها منطقة مستقلة.
2-	الفدائى  نصر المسعودى يقيم من قرية جلبانة، أحد شباب المنطقة عبر قناة السويس 150 مرة وحصل على نوط الشجاعة من الرئيس عبد الناصر ونوط الامتياز من الرئيس السادات .
3-	الفدائى  عودة المسعودى تم أسره فى منطقة ممرات متلا عام 1968، وتم الإفراج عنه مع الأسرى فى 1974، قال إنه كان يوصل تحركات إسرائيل لمصر عبر جهاز لا سلكى وكان فى النهار يختبيء فى بئر صغيرة وظل عدة أشهر على هذا الوضع يرصد التحركات ويبلغها ويساعد منظمة سيناء فى تنفيذ التفجيرات، خاصة مطار المليز ومطار العريش.
4-	الفدائى محمد حسين مسلم ابن أول شهيد مصرى للمنظمة الذى استشهد خلال تنفيذ المنظمة لعملية بسيناء حيث تصدى وحده لجنود العدو ليمكن  الآخرون من تنفيذ العملية وتفجير مستودعات الذخيرة فى أبو عروق .
5-	الفدائى السيد عبد الكريم لافى ابن البطل عبد الكريم لافى الذى اشتهر بلقب الدكتور 
6-	 الفدائى عمران سالم عمران المعروف بلقب "ديب سينا"، نفذ العديد من العمليات الكبيرة مع أصحابه، ودمروا دفاعات العدو فى رمانة وبالوظة ومطار العريش وقطعوا خطوط الإمداد، وقاموا بنسف مستعمرة "نحال سيناى" التى كانت مقر قوات الهليكوبتر التى أغارت على جزيرة شدوان، وبالتنسيق مع المخابرات نقل الصواريخ بواسطة الجمال وسيارة نصف نقل قرب المستعمرة، بمعاونة شيخ بدوى من المنطقة، وتم إطلاق 24 صاروخا على المستعمرة أدت لقتل 21 ضابطا وجنديا إسرائيليا وتدمير 11 طائرة، علاوة على تدمير مستعمرة الشيخ زويد بصواريخ الكاتيوشا وتدمير محطة رادار، وبلغت عملياته الجهادية قرابة 150 عملية، ومع ذلك لا حس ولا خبر ولا تكريم، وكأن لم يقدم شيئا لمصر.
أول عمليات المنظمة :
كان هدف العملية هو زرع الغام فى طريق تحرك الوحدات العسكرية الإسرائيلية وتم جمع عدد من أفراد المنظمة وتدريبهم تدريب مكثف على زرع الألغام المضادة للمركبات والأفراد تحت أشراف ضباط سلاح المهندسين وفى أو عملية تم أختيار فردين فقط لتنفيذها هما عبد المنعم خالد وكان قوى البنية مشهود له بقوته البدنية وإرتفاع لياقته وأختير لمرافقته غريب محمد غريب حيث أستقلوا سيارة لمنطقة البحيرات المرة وكان أختيار القيادة لمنطقة هشة طينها شبه سائل كمناطق السباخات يصعب السير فيها ولا يتوقع العدو قدوم أحد من جهتها  ثم  أنضم اليهم  دليل وركبوا مركب صغير عبروا به إلى الضفة الشرقية ويقول غريب محمد غريب : عندما نزلنا على الشاطئ وجدنا الأرض تغوص بنا فرفعنى على كتفيه عبد المنعم خالد وحملنى أنا وألغامى وألغامه ( 4 ألغام ) فكان الحمل ثقيل على عبدالمنعم حتى وصلنا وركبنا الفلوكه وقبل الشاطئ الشرقى بخمسة عشر متراً نزلنا وسرنا حتى اصطدمنا بسلك فأخبرت محمود عواد فقال إننا فى حقل ألغام واتصلنا بالقيادة فأكدوا فعلاً أننا فى حقل ألغام وطلبوا عودتنا ولكن طلبنا أن نكمل العملية وسألنى محمود عواد عن الشريط الفسفورى فقلت انه معى فقال (افرده على موضع أقدامنا) حتى لا نخطئ عند الرجوع ففردت الشريط وقطعنا السلك وزرعنا الألغام على الطريق وفى أثناء ذلك كنا نسمع صوت دبابات تسير ولكن الجو كان شديد الظلام وزرعنا الألغام فى منطقة تسير فيها دبابتان يومياً وأثناء عودتنا سمعنا صوت الانفجار فخشى القائد أن تكون الألغام قد انفجرت فينا ولكن استطلاع الجيش أخبره بأن الانفجار لدبابة إسرائيلية وابتعدنا عن المكان وأراد الله أن نري نتيجة عملنا بأعيننا وعندما وصلنا البر الغربى قفز القائد إلى الماء وعانقنا بحرارة وهنأنا بنجاح العملية .
العملية الثانية : تفجير خط المياه
نجاح الثنائى غريب محمد غريب  عبدالمنعم خالد جعل القيادة تسند اليهم العملية الثانية بمشاركة ومحمود عواد وكان المطلوب تفجير خط المياه الذى يعتمد عليه العدو العدو فى عمق سيناء وركبوا المركب مع دليلهم احمد الجمل من مرسى الشيخ السادات ولنترك غريب يقص علينا :
كان الموج عاليا وأصبحت المركب مثل القشة فى الريح وبعد جهد وصلنا إلى البر الشرقى لنجد دليل آخر من بدو سيناء اسمه (سليم السيناوى ) وسرنا معه داخل سيناء مسافة 6 كم حتى وصلنا إلى مكان العملية وقمنا بزرع الألغام والمتفجرات وعدنا إلى المركب وأثناء العودة حدث الانفجار وفجأة وجدنا أمامنا دورية بحرية إسرائيلية فأصابنا الخوف ولكن الريس أحمد الجمل طمأننا وقال إن مركبنا خشب ولن يظهر وسط الموج وخرجت الطائرات الإسرائيلية ترمى بالكشافات الضوئية على الماء لتبحث عنا وقد وصلنا بمعجزة إلى البر الغربى وبعد نجاح هذه العملية وسابقتها مما شجع القيادة على تكليفنا بعمليات أكبر وأشترك فيها عداد أكبر .
العملية الثالثة :اختطاف واقتحام ( عملية لم تتم )أرادة القيادة المصرية أن يكون هناك عملية كبرى يتم فيها أختطاف قائد المخابرات الإسرائيلية بسيناء فى يوم الثلاثاء 19/8/1969 وكانت القوة المنفذة للهجوم تتكون من ثمانية عشر فدائى تحت قيادة مصطفى أبو هاشم
ونترك غريب ليحكى لنا :
كنا ثمانية عشر فدائياً نلبس ملابس ممزقة وبالية وبعضنا كان يلبس جوالات بها فتحات من أعلى ليخرج منه رأسه وأثناء انتظار ساعة الصفر تم إلغاء العملية وفى طريق العودة تحطم تنك الوقود وتعطل اللنش فى عرض البحر فى خليج السويس شمال أبورديس فتم الاتصال بالقيادة ووصلت الاتصالات إلى أعلى مستوى وهو الرئيس/ جمال عبد الناصر فأمر بإرسال طوربيد حربى لنقلنا إلى البر الغربى بعد أكثر من يومان وحدثت يومها معركة جوية نجح قائد اللنشات تحت حمايتها فى الوصول إلى مكان آمن على الشاطئ وعند الشاطئ وجدنا طائرة مروحية وأخبرنا القائد ان الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر شخصيا موجود داخل الطائرة وقد جاء ليطمئن علينا وبعدها عاد إلى القاهرة بعد ما عاهدناه إننا سنبذل كل جهد فى العمليات القادمة

العملية الرابعة :زرع ألغام بالضفة الشرقية :أختلفت عملية زرع الأغام هذه المرة  عن المرة السابقة فقد كانت عملية على نطاق واسع حدد لزرعها منطقة الضفة الشرقية ( البحيرات المرة )ولهمية العملية كانت تنفذ تحت قيادة النقيب فاروق زمزم مسئول مكتب المخابرات عند منطقة البحيرات يوم 9/7/1969
كما أن عملية زرع ألغام بالضفة الشرقية باتجاه البحيرات فى القناة يوم 9/7/1969 
ونترك غريب ييقص ما حدث للمجموعة 73 مؤرخين :
كان قائد العملية النقيب فاروق زمزم مسئول مكتب المخابرات عند منطقة البحيرات ومعنا جميع الأسلحة و المفرقعات جلسنا على الساحل وكنا مجموعات كل مجموعة فردين وكان معى زميلى فى كل عملياتي عبد المنعم خالد وقبل نزولنا لنقل الألغام إلى القارب الخاص للعبور إلى الضفة أكلنا وصلينا على الساحل وكان قد خيم علينا الليل وحمل كل فرد منا لغمين وكنت أول المتقدمين لنزول المياه وخلفي زميلي عبد المنعم ثم وجدت نفسي متقدم القارب بحوالى 10 أمتار ولاحظ النقيب فاروق وأمرني بالرجوع خارج المياه ثم عدنا إلى مكان أخر قرب القارب وكان المتقدم عبدالمنعم وأنا خلفه لأنة أطول منى حتى عبرنا إلى الضفة وكان كل فرد يعرف واجبة . وبدأنا نحفر المدق على الطريق لوضع الألغام داخل الحفر وكان واجبي تأمين المجموعة أثناء العملية وكان زميلى عبدالمنعم داخل المياه بجانب كراكة مدمره على ساحل الضفة ثم فوجئنا بعربة نصف مجنزرة وشعاع نور مصوب علينا من مسافة حوالى 200 متر وكانت تسير فى وضع طبيعى ولكن عناية الله كانت أكبر وأعمتهم عنا وعن باقى المجموعة وعند سؤالي لقائد المجموعة أفاد بوجود جهاز حساس داخل موقع اليهود عند قطع الأسلاك الشائكة وكان يجب فتح الحفر أسفل الأسلاك حتى تنجح العملية بدون ملاحظات وبعد إتمام العملية عدنا بسلامة الله إلى الضفة بعد وضع الألغام على المدق وقبل ركوبنا السيارة الجيب سمعنا الإنفجارات فقام العدو بغارة بالطيران على المدينة استمرت حوالى ساعة و نصف قصف مستمر وكان توفيق الله معنا في كل لحظة.
وتم منح كل فرد فى العملية مبلغ وقدرة ثلاثة عشر جنيهاً
العملية الخامسة : أقوى العمليات وضح النهار 
شارك فى هذه العملية فدائى منظمة سيناء العربية وأفراد القوات الخاصة المصرية وهى أشهر العمليات لأنها حدثت فى أثناء النهار وكانت فى يوم الأربعاء الموافق 5 /11/1969 سعتـ 745 حيث كمنت مجموعتان للعدو على يمين ويسار الطريق كما كانت خلفهم مجموعة حماية وكان افراد القوات المسلحة المشاركين فىالعمليات من القوات الخاصة ومنهم عنصران من الضفادع البشرية وضابطين من سلاح المهندسين ولنترك الراوى يحدثنا رحمه الله :
بعد أن أصبح العدو يستخدم إمكانيات الحرب الالكترونية قام بتركيب سلك مثل الشعر موصول بلغم اسمه (طوربيد بنجلور) موضوع على قائم خشب وهذا السلك إذا تم لمسه يعطى إشارة فورية لوحدة المراقبة مما يكشف أى عملية اختراق كما أن اللغم ينفجر على شكل نافورة مما يصيب أكبر عدد ولذلك قمنا بعد عبورنا بتأمين اللغم ثم قمنا بقص السلك فوصلت إشارة إلى نقطة العدو 49 بعد 2 كم وعندما عبرنا وضعنا العبوة المتفجرة فى وسط الطريق الذى ستمر علية الدورية الإٍسرائيلية وكان المخطط أن يتم نسف السيارة الأولى لتصطدم بها السيارة الثانية ولكن نتيجة للإشارة التى وصلت للعدو عن قص السلك فقد بعث بكلاب كبيرة تشم فى الطريق وتدخلت العناية الإلهية لأن الكلب تشمم فوق المتفجرات مباشرة ولم يبدأي تأثير وكانت تعليمات الشهيد مصطفى أبو هاشم لا أطلاق للنيران إلا إذا بدأ العدو بالضرب المهم جاءت الدورية يتقدمها ثلاثة من سلاح المهندسين على شكل مثلث وفجأة انكفأ الجندى الذى فى المنتصف على العبوة مباشرة يفحصها بالجهاز الذى معه وأصبحنا فى موقف لا نحسد عليه يهددنا الفشل بل ويهدد حياتنا جميعاً ولكن الشهيد مصطفى أبو هاشم فى أقل من الثانية أطلق النار على الجندى فقتله وبدأنا نتعامل مع بقية الدورية بعد أن اختلفت الخطة تماماً وفى لمح البصر أصبحت جميع المجموعات أمام السيارتين والدبابة وأصبح الالتحام وجها لوجه فدمرناها وقتلنا ثمانية منهم ضباطاً وأسرنا جندياً وكنا قد عبرنا فى زورق مطاطى وكان على البر الغربى مجموعة من زملائنا لحماية انسحابنا . وتركنا عدة منشورات باللغة العبرية تقول انتظرونا فى عدة أماكن من أرض سيناء .قام بهذه العملية جميع أفراد المجموعة بقيادة الشهيد مصطفى أبو هاشم.
وتم منح كل فرد فى العملية مبلغ وقدرة ثلاثون جنيهاً وستون قرشاً . 

استشهاد مصطفى أبو هاشم 

استشهد مصطفى أبو هاشم يوم 8 فبراير1970 فى أرض ملعب نادى السويس كنا نتدرب فيها ونخزن فيها مهماتنا  وأسلحتنا. ثم حدثت غارة جوية على مواقع المدفعية التي كانت تقع خلف النادي. وكان مصطفى أبوهاشم أحد المخازن المقامة تحت المدرج و به كميات من زجاجات الملوتوف التى انفجرت بمجرد إصابتها واشتعلت بها النيران التى أمسكت بملابسه وأستشهد.

العملية السادسة : تدمير الدبابات واستشهاد سعيد البشتلى

على لسان بورتوفيق كانت دبابتان إسرائيليتان تضرب المدينة باستمرار فكانت العملية هى  تدمير الدبابتين وكان قائد العملية ه محمود عواد وكنا نعلم أن جنود العدو قبل آخر ضوء يتركون الدبابات على الشاطئ ويذهبون إلى الموقع الحصين ويعودون مع أول ضوء وفى أول ضوء عبر محمود عواد وسعيد البشتلى القناة وربطوا الحبل الذى سنعبر علية سباحة وعبرت باقى المجموعة  وأنتظرنا عودة الجنود للدبابات حتى ندمرها وهم داخلها  وكان معنا أحد أفراد المهندسين لتأمين ألغام العدو . وبسرعة كنا على الجسر الترابي وفتحنا النيران عليهم ولأن الجندي الإسرائيلي بطبعه جبان فأصيبا بالذعر وبدءا بالفرار فأمطرناهم بالرصاص وقتلنا من تصدى لنا من باقي أفراد العدو وقام محمود عواد بوضع قنبلة فى ماسورة كل دبابة ليدمرها ووصل القارب وعدنا بسرعة إلى البر الغربى وقد اشترك فى هذه العملية عشرة أفراد بالإضافة لى هم :- الشهيد/ سعيد البشتلى – محمود عواد –إبراهيم سليمان – عبد المنعم قناوى - محمود طه – محمد سرحان – أحمد عطيفى – عبد المنعم خالد .
وأثناء العملية كان الشهيد سعيد يؤمنا فى الصلاة وكان سعيد طويل القامة فأطلق عليه قناص إسرائيلى الرصاص فأصابه فى رأسه .أتصلنا بالقيادة التى أمرت بإنهاء العملية إلا أنها شددت على ضرورة إحضار جثمان الشهيد مهما كان الثمن . وفعلاً أنهينا العملية وأحضرنا جثمان الشهيد حيث شيعه زملاؤه وأصدقاؤه وأسرته وذهب إلى رحاب الله فكان ثانى شهيد للمجموعة .

وكان لأفراد المنظمة دور بارز فى معركة مدينة السويس سناجله لحين وصولنا لهذه المعركة .
أشكركم ودمتم بخير

*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*إعادة بناء القوات الجوية 

ببعد نكسة  يونيه  1967فقدت  القوات الجوية قد خسرت معظم طائراتها علاوة على فقدها لمطارات سيناء وتعطل مطارات المنطقة الشرقية لوقوعها  تحت تأثير مدافع العدو الصهيونى  . لذا كان لا بد من إعادة البناء .
1-	إعادة تسليح التشكيلات الجوية بالطائرات المقاتلة .
2-	فتح باب الكلية الجوية لتخريج طيارين جدد
3-	تدعيم العناصر الفنية خريجى المعهد الفنى ومراكز التدريب .
4-	إنشاء قواعد ومطارات جديدة وتحصين الطائرات بها ببناء دشم .
5-	 فصل الدفاع الجوى عن قيادة القوات الجوية .
6-	التدريب المكثف للقيادات والتشكيلات الجوية ليلاً ونهاراً وتحت جميع الظروف الجوية .
7-	ودعم وتطوير التأمين الفني والهندسي والإداري   
قوات الدفاع الجوي
كانت الخطوة الأولى  هى فصل الدفاع الجوى عن قيادة القوات الجوية  وقد تم ذلك في فبراير 1968بصدر القرار الجمهوري الرقم 199وإنشاء كلية متخصصة للدفاع الجوى وأعتبار الدفاع الجوى من ضمن الأفرع الرئيسية للقوات المسلحة المسلحة. 
وكانت مهمة هذه القوات تحقيق الدفاع الجوي تنحصر فى شل فاعلية القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية  وبدأ الإعداد والتجهيز لمنظومة متكاملة، من شبكات الاستطلاع والإنذاروأجهزة الرادار متعددة الأنواع والمهام كما تم إعتماد المراقبة الجوية بالنظر  لاكتشاف الطائرات المعادية مبكراً، والتبليغ عنها كما تم تطوير الصواريخ أرض جو وأستقدام أحدث طرازات منظومة صواريخ سام  والمدفعية المضادة للطائرات .
كما تم إنشاء وحدات للحرب والإستطلاع الألكترونى الإلكترونية ضمن منظومة الدفاع الجوي فكان لها دوراً حيوياً في حماية سماء مصر 

القوات البحرية: 
تميزت القوات البحرية المصرية بتفوقها الدائم على البحرية الإسرائيلية وبعد نكسة يونيو تم تطوير تسليحها خاصة سواريخ سطح سطح وسطح بر ورفع كفاءتها القتالية وزاد التدريبها  المشترك  مع كل من القوات البرية والجوية المصرية والإشتراك فى تدريبات مع وحدات المجموعة الخامسة السوفيتية في البحر الأحمر. 
كما تم  التنسيق مع كل من السودان واليمن والصومال، لتأمين انتشار ومناورة المدمرات والغواصات في البحر الأحمرلتحقيق سهولة فتحها للقتال البحري. وتم اُنشأ قاعدة مرسى مطروح البحرية، وقاعدة البحر الأحمر البحرية.  ولا ننسى دور عمليات رجال الصاعقة البحرية خلال هذه المرحلة  كما أسهمت الغواصات بدور حيوي في الاستطلاع حيث نفذت  سبع عمليات داخل المياه الأقليمية الإسرائيلية  استغرقت كل منها حوالي عشرين يوماً.
أنتظرونى 
أشكركم ودمتم بخير
*

----------


## سوما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,
أ. سيد ,,
بحب جدااااااااااااا أسمع وأقرأ كلام اللى عاشوا فى قلب الأحداث بيكون أحكامهم وروايتهم أصدق بكتير ودايما فيها عبرة وجمال ..
موضوع جميل بجد أوى ,,,,,,,, اد ايه المقاتل والجندى المصرى بيحب بلده وبيعشق الحرية ,, حرية الأرض والكرامة ..!!
سلمت يداكم وسلمتم من كل شر .. :f2:  :f2:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,
> أ. سيد ,,
> بحب جدااااااااااااا أسمع وأقرأ كلام اللى عاشوا فى قلب الأحداث بيكون أحكامهم وروايتهم أصدق بكتير ودايما فيها عبرة وجمال ..
> موضوع جميل بجد أوى ,,,,,,,, اد ايه المقاتل والجندى المصرى بيحب بلده وبيعشق الحرية ,, حرية الأرض والكرامة ..!!
> سلمت يداكم وسلمتم من كل شر ..


اب*نتى العزيزة المهندسة / سوما
أتمنى أن تكونى بخير وصحة أنت وأسرتك الكريمة .مرورك أسعدنى وكلماتك صادرة من قلب وطنى محب وعاشق لأرض مصر .
اشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*أعتذر لطول غيابى وكل عام وأنتم بخير
اليوم نستمر فى إلقاء الضوء على الأبطال المصريين حتى لا تنساهم أجيالنا الجديدة 
اليوم نلقى الضوء على بطلنا بطلنا عبد الجواد محمد مسعد سويلم 

تم تجنيده ضمن قوات الصاعقة المصرية فى الثامن من شهر مارس عام 1967 وتم توزيعه فى العشرين من شهر أبريل عام 1967  إلى كتيبته ببير تمادا بسيناء بقيادة  البطل الملازم سمير محمود يوسف 
صدر الأمر للجيش المصرى بالإنسحاب من سيناء ويؤكد عبد الجواد محمد مسعد سويلم على أن الجندى المصرى لم يحارب فى عام 1967 وبالتالى نالت إسرائيل نصرا لاتستحقه .
أشترك فى معركة رأس العش وفى هذه العملية تمكن البطل عبد الجواد من تدمير مدرعة ودبابة وقتل 18 إسرائيليا 
فى أواخر شهر أغسطس من عام 1967 تم تكليفه  بتدمير أحد البدوزارات الإسرائيلية الموجودة فى منطقة الكاب بشرق قناة السويس .وتمكن من تدمير البدوزر أثناء قيامه بإنشاء المواقع الهندسية الإسرائيلية كما دمر أيضاً عربة جيب وقتل من بداخلها .
فى أوائل شهر أكتوبر عام 1967 وفى المنطقة التى تعرف بمنطقة 18 يونيه  ودمر مدرعة و لبلدوزر بمدفع الأر بى جى .
فى بداية شهر ديسمبر عام 1967 تواجدت (3) دبابات إسرائيلية فى منطقة الحرش شمال مدينة القنطرة شرق .. وتم تكليف البطل عبد الجواد ورفاقه أبطال الصاعقة بتدمير هذه الدبابات 
وتم تدميرها بالفعل
فى الخامس من يونيو 1968 شارك فى الهجوم على مطار المليز حيث تم تدمير مدرج الطائرات وإشتعال النيران بالطائرات الرابضة بالمطاروعددها ست طائرات .
فى أواخر شهر يوليه عام 1968 اشترك البطل عبد الجواد مع ( 13 ) من الأبطال فى عمل الكمائن لمواجهة قوة إسرائيلية كانت فى طريقها للتقدم من عمق سيناء للضفة الشرقية لقناة السويس وهذه القوة كان قوامها ( 31 ) دبابة ومدرعة .وقد تقابل الأبطال مع القوة الإسرائيلية على بعد 10 كيلو من القناة بداخل سيناء وزرعوا الألغام فى الطريق النتوقع عبور الدبابات منه . على بعد ( 10 ) كيلو مترات شرق قناة السويس تواجد الأبطال وخلال تقدم القوة الإسرائيلية أمر القائد بزرع الألغام فى منتصف الطريق المرصوف والذى أختير بدقة لضمان مرور الدبابات عليه . وتمكنوا من تدمير (14) دبابة وكان نصيب البطل منها ( 2 ) دبابة ومدرعة .كما قام بتدمير أتوبيسا إسرائيليا بداخله مجموعة من الجنود يمر فى الاتجاه المعاكس .
شارك مع وملائه فى بتدمير عدد 16 دبابة إسرائيلية فى أغسطس عام 1968
فى سبتمبر عام 1968 أشترك فى الإغارة على هذا موقع إسرائيلى بسيناء وتم تدمير الموقع بمعداته ودباباته.
خلال شهر نوفمبر عام 1968 أشترك فى الإغارة على دورية إسرائيلية بسيناء حيث تم قتل جميع أفراد الدورية الإسرائيلية
 ديسمبر عام 1968 قام بتدمير دبابتين ومدرعتين للعدو وبلغ عدد ما تم تدميره للعدو فى هذه العملية اربعة دبابات وخمسة مدرعات 
فى شهر يناير عام 1969  فى شرق البلاح على الطريق العرضى رقم واحد كانت توجود قوة إسرائيلية ممثلة فى ( 15 ) دبابة و مدرعة تستعد للتحرك إلى بالوظة .
فصدرت الأوامر بالتعامل مع هذه القوة وبالفعل تمكنوا من تدميرها .
فى شهر فبراير عام 1969 تم تكليف البطل ع مع رفاقه بالإغارة على أحد المواقع الإسرائيلية بشرق البلاح ولكن القوات الإسرائيلية أكتشفت مكان الأبطال .
صدرت الأوامر للأبطال بالأنسحاب إلى غرب القناة و أستشهد البطل حسنين عبد الرازق مع البطل عبد الفتاح على خميس 
فى شهر أبريل عام 1969 تم تكليف البطل عبد الجواد مع (30) من أبطال الصاعقة بالإغارة على موقع كبريت  بشرق الدفرسوار و تدميره وأسر قائـده .
بعد تنفيذ المهمة بنجاح لمح البطل عبد الجواد قدوم دبابة إسرائيلية تجاه الموقع لأجل الدفاع عنه فتعامل معها و دمرها بدانة أربجية ثم عاجلها بدانة أخرى لتأكيد تدميرها .
خلال معارك الاستنزاف اشترك فى (18) عملية عبور داخل وخلف خطوط القوات الإسرائيلية وتمكن من تدمير (16) دبابة و (11) مدرعة و (2) بلدوزر و (2) عربة جيب وأتوبيسا 
أصيب بصاروخ إسرائيلى ونتج عن إصابته بتر ساقيه اليمنى واليسرى وساعده الأيمن كما فقد عينه اليمنى بالإضافة لجرح كبير غائر بالظهر .و رفض أن تنتهى خدمته رغم أن نسبة عجزه كانت 100% فى القوات المسلحة  وشارك فى معارك أكتوبر 1973 ونال شرف التكريم من رؤساء جمهورية مصر العربية ( جمال عبد الناصر ومحمد أنورالسادات ومحمد حسنى مبارك )
شهادات
في الشهادة الموقعة باسم* الرائد ممدوح حسن كامل الديب قائد الكتيبة ( سند - صاعقة ) بتاريخ الثانى والعشرين من شهر أغسطس عام 1970 جاء ما يلي :
تشهد الكتيبة ( سند - صاعقة ) بأن الجندي عبد الجواد محمد مسعد من قوة الكتيبة قام بواجبه كجندي يحتذى به خلال فترة وجوده بالكتيبة على جبهة القتال وحتى تاريخ الإصابة .. وبعد إصابته الشديدة تمتع بروح عالية مما كان له أكبر الأثر بالنسبة لزملائه وبعد تركيبه الأطراف الصناعية وخلال أجازته المرضية كان يقوم بزيارة الكتيبة مفضلاً البقاء مع زملائه بالكتيبة لمدة أكثر من شهر ويقوم خلالها برفع معنوياتها .. والمذكور يتمتع بقدرة عالية في التأثير على الجنود وحثهم على الجهاد بما أوتى من قدرة فطرية في إلقاء المحاضرات والتوجيه الموضوعي لذلك ترى الكتيبة أن تسجل له هذه الوقائع لتكون له فخراً .. هذا بالإضافة إلى أنه قد تصدق للمذكور بحمل نوط الشجاعة العسكري من الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر تقديراً لبطولاته .
في الخامس عشر من شهر أبريل عام 1990 قام اللواء سمير محمود يوسف قائد وحدات الصاعقة بالتوقيع على هذه الشهادة حيث كتب : 
( لقد تم تحرير هذه الشهادة بمعرفتي وبعد مرور أكثر من عشرين عاماً أقوم مرة أخرى بالتوقيع على هذه الشهادة عرفاناً وامتاناً لهذا البطل الكبير ) 

المصدر :
كتاب ( البطل الأسطورة ) :
إبراهيـــم خليل إبراهيــــم
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*
قال تعالى : (  وَمَا رَمَيْتَ إِذْ رَمَيْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ رَمَى  ) الأنفال

و قال رسوله الكريم: وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ أَلا إِنَّ الْقُوَّةَ الرَّمْيُ أَلا إِنَّ الْقُوَّةَ الرَّمْيُ أَلا إِنَّ الْقُوَّةَ الرَّمْيُ، (صحيح مسلم )
الرماية مهارة إنسانية يكتسبها الإنساان بغريزته وقد برز دور القناصة فى حرب الاستنزاف وحرب أكتوبر 1973 وهذا ما دفع القادة العسكريون للاعتراف بهذا الدور للقناصة فى المعارك .

فى ميدان التحرير وبجوار مسجد عمر مكرم كان يوجد مكان تابع للحرس القومي المصري وكان عبارة عن ميدان رمى للبندقية ضغط الهواء ( بنادق الرش ) وكنت أذهب إليه ثلاث مرات أسبوعيا فاشترى 100 طلقة رش بعشرة قروش وأقوم بالتنشين على الأهداف المعدنية الصغيرة المعلقة .وهنا تعلمت الرماية بعدها أشترى لى والدي بندقية رش خفيفة كمن أحملها باستمرار لصيد العصافير.

شجعني والدي رجمه الله على هوايتي ولم يبخل على بمبلغ العشرة قروش وقد كانت وقتها مبلغ لا يستهان به فقد كنا فى أوائل الستينات وكان كيلو اللحمة وقتها يباع بـ 72 قرش صاغ فقط .
وقد عشقت الرماية بدافع غريزي وعرفني القائمين على ميدان الرماية فساعدوني بالنصائح حتى اكتسبت مهارة لا بأس بها وكنت أفتخر بذلك لأن ديننا الحنيف شجع على تعلم الرماية .
بعد التحاقى بالقوات المسلحة جاء أول تدريب لنا للرماية بالذخيرة الحية 

(اليوم هام جداً فنحن الآن نعتبر فى ميدان القتال ومن يخالف قد يتعرض للموت أو يحاكم أمام محكمة عسكرية عليا ) هكذا صاح فينا قائد ميدان الرماية بمنطقة الهايكستب فاليوم هو أول تدريب حقيقي فى الرماية على البندقية وأتذكر أنها كانت بنادق ثقيلة بلجيكية الصنع نصف أليه .
اصطففنا فى قطارات كل قطار من عشرة أفراد وأخذ المعلمين يعيدون علينا ما تعلمناه فى التدريب ( شد البندقية كويس على كتفك حتى لا يؤلمك نتيجة ارتداد البندقية بعد كل طلقة – ثبت كوعك على الأرض – أمسك البندقية بقوة – أغمض عين وأنظر بالأخرى – أضبط الناشينكاه مع سن نملة الدبانه – نشن أسفل منتصف الغرض ).
جاء دور القطار الذي أقف فيه وصدر إلينا الأمر بالتقدم ثم الانبطاح على الأرض وأخذ وضع الاستعداد ثم صدر الأمر عمر فعمرت البندقية وأنا أقرأ الفاتحة فى سرى ثم قال القائد نشن فنفذت كل ما تعلمته وعندما صدر الأمر اضرب بدأت فى الضرب مع إحكام التنشين فى كل مرة حتى انتهت الخمسة طلقات التي وزعت علينا.
صاح القائد افتح الأجزاء- ضع البندقية على جانبها أنهض وبعدها رأينا العدادين وهم جنود قابعين خلف ساتر بأخر تبة  ضرب النار وقد ذهب كل منهم للأشخاص الخشبية المكسوة بورق وعلى هيئة نصف إنسان والتي كانت هدف لنا يحصون عدد الطلقات التي أصابت الهدف .
عدنا للمعهد وكنا ننزل أجازة يوم الخميس من كل أسبوع ولكني فوجئت فى طابور الصباح يوم الأربعاء بالنداء على أسماء مجموعة من ثلاثة أفراد كنت أحدهم وزفوا إلينا الخبر ( هؤلاء هم من أصابوا الهدف بالخمسة طلقات لذا سيسمح لهم بالأجازة هذا الأسبوع أيام الأربعاء والخميس والجمعة )
كانت هذه بدايتي مع الرماية وتعددت مرات الرماية وشهد الجميع لى بالمهارة وبعد تخرجي انضممت لفريق سلاحي فى الرماية وتدربت على الرماية بالبندقية الروسي النصف آلية والبندقية الروسي الآلية والرشاش الخفيف بور سعيد والطبنجه وقد علمني مدربى أن أطوس ( اسود )  سن نملة الديانة بالكبريت حتى لا تزغلل لمعتها عيني وعلمني أن تكون جميع طلقاتي فى المكان المحدد وكان يرسم لنا دائرة صغيرة فى قلب الشاخص ويقول يجب أن تكون كل الطلقات داخل هذه الدائرة .
وكان دائماً يقول لنا يجب أن تكون رأسك متجهة نحو الهدف مباشرة وأن يكون جسمك بزاوية 30 درجة وفخذك الأيمن بزاوية 45 درجة  من خط أطلاق النار. خلى رجلك الشمال موازية لعمودك الفقري وبلاش تخلى رجلك ضمه على بعضهم .
أيدك الشمال تكون شمال البندقية شوية وثبت المرفق تماماً مع سند البندقية على كف أيدك الشمال وأقبض على مؤخرة البندقية بأيدك اليمين وأزنق البندقية بشدة فى حفرة كتفك . خلى المسافة بين عينك اللي ها تنشن بيها وبين الناشينكاه خمسة سم . 
بعد تخرجى وإلتحاقى بوحدتى العسكرية استدعاني سيادة العميد قائد وحدتي وقال لى ( تحب تنضم للقوات الخاصة )
الحقيقة أنا لم يخطر ببالي هذا أبدا ثم شرح لى بأن الفوات المسلحة فى حاجة لمن يجيدون الرماية ليعملوا قناصين على الجبهة .
تمام يا فندم قلتها وأنا لا أعرف هل ما انا فيه حلم أم حقيقة وأنتابتنى مشاعر مختلفة ولا أنكر اننى فكرت فى خطورة ما انا مقدم عليه ولكني تذكرت تشجيع والدي فى تعلم الرماية وتذكرت ما زرعه فينا من وطنية وتذكرت هزيمة عام 1967 التى جلبت لنا الذل والعار .


والحمد لله فقد من على بمهرة القنص باستخدام السلاح الناري علاوة على تدريبى فى مدرسة الصاعقة بإنشاص على مهرة القتال فى الميدان والاستخدام الجيد للسلاح، والمرونة وخفة الحركة  وفنون القتال 


ودائماً يتم إنتقاء وإختيار الرماة من ميادين الرمى أو من مراكز التدريب وقد  كنت ضمن فريق الرماية الخاص بسلاحى وأثناء الرماية وقع الأختيار على ضمن مجموعة من الزملاء لنكون ضمن قناصين القوات المسلحة المصرية لتمتعنا بالمكونات الأساسية للرامي القناص ومنها القوة واللياقة  البدنية  وسلامة التكوين والقوة على التحمل  والنظر الحاد السليم ليلاً ونهاراً وتفتح الذهن والتوافق العصبي العضلي وقد إجتزنا  الاختبارات الطبية وهى مشابهة تماماً للاختبارات التي كانت تجرى علينا قبل التحاقنا بالكليات والمعاهد العسكرية .

وفى مدرسة الصاعقة بمدينة انشاص تلقينا تدريبات شاقة جداً وتعلمنا كيف نستخدم الأرض بمهارة وكيفية التصرف فى جميع المواقف وكان القائمين على تدريبنا  مدربين متخصصين  على أعلى مستوى  وكانت فرقتنا التي نتدرب عليها من فرق التدريب الراقي للضابط متعددي المهام وقد استغرق تدريبنا 34 أسبوع . وفيه تدربنا على إتقان تكتيك إطلاق النار من الحركة.-وتكتيك الهجوم علي المواقع المحصنة و اكتشاف نقاط الضعف و القتال اليدوي المتلاحم  .كما تعلمنا فن 
 الاستطلاع و التخفي نهارا و ليلا و في كافة الظروف الجوية و الجغرافية بأرض المعركة .

كنا مجموعة من الشباب المتميز سننا من 22 إلى 25 عام وكنا نتميز برشاقة الجسم واللياقة البدنية العالية ولكن سرعان ما عرفنا أن ما نتمتع به من لياقة هو شىء يسير فقد انكشفنا من أول يوم فى التدريب وفى هذا اليوم نمت مثل الفسيخة كما نقول فى مصر حتى أنني من شدة ألم جسدي لم أكن أستطيع السير إلا مترنحاً وكان هذا حالنا جميعاً . بمرور الأيام أصبحنا كا العفاريت نقفز السدود ونصعد ونهبط ونتسلق ونزحف تحت السلك الشائك وفوق الرمال الساخنة وداخل برك المياه ويضرب فوق رؤؤسنا بالذخيرة الحية ونمر من بين النيران المشتعلة ثم نختم بالاشتباك بالأيدي والسلاح الأبيض وكان أصعب ما فى الأمر هو نزولنا لمصرف يمر من منطقة أبو زعبل حتى بلبيس ولن أحكى لكم عن شعورنا ونحن ننزل هذا المصرف ذو الماء العطن ثم أعتدنا على كل هذه التمارين.


وعن سلاحنا الذى تدربنا عليه فقد كان من أفضل وأجود أنواع أسلحة القناصة  وكنا نفتخر بقولنا : (سلاحي جزء منى لا أتركه قط حتى أذوق الموت ).
تدربنا فى كثير من المناطق فى مصر خاصة فى منطقة الخطاطبة على شاطىء النيل حيث يوجد تشابه بين هذه المنطقة ومنطقة القناة كما تدربنا فى مناطق صحراوية شبيهة بسيناء فى المنطقة الغربية والوادي الجديد  
وقد تعلمنا أن مقاتلا واحدا متخفيا و مجهزا بسلاح قنص جيد يسبب خسائر كبيرة في صفوف العدو  كما أن القناص يستطيع إيقاف تقدم قوة كبير  وتعلمنا أن القناص يجب أن يتحلى بالصبر حيث يكمن فى موقعه لساعات طويلة متخفياً متستراً مترقباً للعدو  ولا تخدعه الشواهد الغير حقيقية
ولن أنسى أبداً تعليمات مدربى عندما أنتهى تدريبى وعلم أننى سيتم ترحيلى للجبهة:
قبل الرمى أختار الوضع الملائم للتصويب . أحضن سلاحك جيداً والصقه فى كتفك وخلى خدك الإيمن ملاصق للجانب الأيسر من مؤخرة سلاحك حتى لا تؤذيك أرتداد البندقية وأجعل حركتك ساكنة . أنظر للهدف جيداً وأستهدفه . يجب أن يكون عندك إصرار على تنفيذ المهمة التى ستكلف بها . دائماً يجب أن يكون بينك وبين زملائك تعاون عند القيام بمهمة وعند الإنسحاب المنظم بعد تنفيذها .

بعد انتهاء فرقتنا وإتمام تدريبنا كنت قد أصبحت شخص أخر فقد اكتسبت لياقة بدنية عالية جداً وتحسنت صحتي بشكل ملحوظ وكما يقولون أصبحت سليم البنية ابذل الكثير من الجهد دون أن اشعر بالتعب.وفى أخر يوم من التدريب زارنا العميد / إبراهيم الرفاعى قائد المجموعة الأسطورية 39 قتال وقال لنا :
خلوا مصر جوه قلوبكم وأوعوا تخرجوها منه أبداً. أنتم ليكم دور حيوي على الجبهة لتأديب الصهاينة وإدخالهم الجحور . أنا عايزهم يعملوا ليكم الف حساب . تذكروا كل ما تعلمتوه وتدربتم عليه  من فنون القتال ومن خفة حركة  والمرونة وحافظوا على لياقتكم البدنية واعلموا أن العرق فى التدريب يوفر الدم فى المعركة . أحرسوا على سلاحكم وتمسكوا به واستخدموه الاستخدام الأمثل ولا تسرفوا فى استخدام الذخيرة استخداموا الأرض بمهارة وتذكروا أنكم أتيتم هنا برغبتكم فى أن تكونوا قناصين .
كنت ضمن خمسة أفراد ألحقنا على موقع فى منطقة لسان كبريت وهى منطقة ضيقة لا يزيد أتساعها عن 500 متر .
صدرت لنا الأوامر بالتعامل مع العدو من أول ضوء للغد . وكان قائدنا قد قسمنا لمجموعات تتكون كل مجموعة من أثنين وبهذا أصبحنا ثلاثة مجموعات بعد انضمامه لمجموعة وقد أخذنا أغراض ثابتة على الضفة الشرقية للقناة وسمينا كل غرض بساعة معينة فمثلاً إذا كان النداء الساعة 6 يكون الهدف فى المنتصف .
أصبحت توجد ألفة بينا وبين سلاحي وكانت بندقية من نوع القناصة الروسية  dragunov  عيار 7،62×54 مداها المؤثر 1200 متر وهى بندقية خفيفة حديثة أدخلت الخدمة فى القوات الروسية بعد تطويرها عام 1967 مركب عليها منظار من نوع PSO-1 وبه شاشة تضاء ليلاً بواسطة بطارية خاصة للرؤية الليلية وهي نصف آلية مخزنها يتسع  لعشر طلقات ولها مشتت لهب لتخفيف الارتداد .
وهى عالية الجودة ومناسبة تماما لمهمة القنص لخفتها ودقتها وسهولة استخدامها وكنت أعلم أن مهمتنا هى أحداث أكبر خسائر بجنود العدو وقد تعلمنا أن القناصة يستطيع وحده أن يوقف سرية للعدو بكامل معداتها .
تحصنت خلف الساتر المحدد لى بحيث لا يسهل للعدو أكتشافى وظللت كامناً قرابة الساعتين ونفذت التعليمات تماماً فى أن أجعل سلاحى جاهز للاستخدام ولكن لا أصوب إلا عند رؤية هدف حتى لا يصيبني الملل أو أصاب بزغلله فى عيني خاصة أن أمامنا مجرى مائي تنعكس عليه ضوء الشمس أو ضوء النهار . وقد كانت المراقبة تتم بالتنسيق بيني وبين زميلي علاوة على انتظارنا لأي بلاغ يأتينا من قبل أفراد المراقبة بالنظر المنتشرين والمتحصنين بالمنطقة .
سمعت صوت زميلي الساعة خمسة فنظرة سريعاً للمكان المحدد وكان جنديان للعدو يتحركون أخذت نفس عميق وكتمته وسميت فى سرى باسم الله وأطلقت أول طلقة حية لى على الهدف الذي اخترته فخر سريعاً وتركه زميله وهرب للداخل قبل أن نتعامل معه .
كان هذا أول قتيل صهيوني أوقع به وكان لزاماً على تنفيذ التعليمات بالانسحاب السريع بهدوء من المكان خوفاً من أن يكون العدو قد رصد مكاننا .
لم يصدر أى رد فعل من العدو وظلت جثة الجندي القتيل ملقاة على الرمال حتى أرخى الليل سدوله فقاموا بإخلائه .
لاحظنا تحركان للعدو فى الضفة الشرقية أمامنا خاصة فى فترة الليل وفى الصباح اكتشفنا وضعه لسواتر رمليه وبعض البراميل ألمثبته ليسهل على جنوده الاختباء خلفها واختفت تقريباً تحركات الجنود على طول الجبهة قط كان زملائي المنتشرين على الجبهة قد قاموا بواجبهم فى اصطياد أفراد العدو وصدرت الصحف المصرية تحمل انباء تفيد بذعر الصهاينة بعد انتشار القناصة على طول جبهة القتال.
فى اليوم الخامس من وجودنا بالمنطقة وبعد أن تناولنا طعام الغذاء لاحظت ضوء يلمع فوق الساتر الرملي المواجه لنا مباشرة نتيجة لانعكاس ضوء الشمس على خوذة جندي متحصن ولم تكن الخوذة مغطاة بأي من أنواع الأقمشة المموهة  ثم اختفت الخوذة . أشرت لزميلي هز رأسه بأنه قد فهم وبدأنا فى المراقبة من أسفل فتحة صغيرة بين شكائر الرمل التى كنا متحصنين خلفها وبعد حوالي نصف ساعة بدأت الخوذة  تظهر ببطء مرة أخرى ثم ظهر رأس جندي إسرائيلي ولم نتحرك حتى أخذ وضع الاستعداد للقنص فقد كان قناص يهودي وعلى الفور أطلق زميلي طلقة اخترقت رقبته ثم رأيت زميل له يظهر على بعد خمسة أمتار منه ومعه نظارة تليسكوب وبندقية ليستكشف المكان فكان موته من نصيبي .
نفذنا التعليمات بسرعة الانسحاب وتخندقنا أنا وزميلي في الخندق وما أن تخندقنا حتى بدأ وابل من نيران المدفعية والأسلحة المتوسطة يدق المنطقة وسرعان ما ردت المدفعية المصرية بدك حصونهم .
سمعت عن قناص مصرى بطل كان موجود بمنطقة الدفرسوار واسمه . احمد نوار وكم تمنيت مقابلته وقد قابلته بالفعل دون أن أعرف أنه هو البطل الجندى القناص ( احمد نوار ) وكان ذلك أثناء إشتراكنا فى برنامج أهل الفكر بالقناة الأولى للتلفزيون المصرى فى ذكرى تحرير سيناء عام 2008 وكان معنا فى البرنامج الأستاذ الدكتور / أحمد عبد العال ( احمد فنديس 9 أستاذ الجغرافيا البشرية ووكيل جامعة الفيوم والمهندس / عاطف هلال أستاذ مادة المشاريع بكليات جامعة الأزهر ومدير مناجم فوسفات ابو طرطور سابقاً وقد تحدث كل منا فى مجاله ثم تقابلت معه على صفحة جريدة الشروق المصرية فى حديث عن ذكريات كل منا عام 1973 وحتماً سأعود اليكم بقصة عبورى خلف خطوط العدو عام 1973 ولكن أترككم الأن مع البطل القناص _ الدكتور/أحمد نوار ) 

د. احمد نوار
إن حرب الاستنزاف أعادت الثقة للمقاتل المصرى، وقد تمت فيها عمليات كثيرة مهمة، كما أنها أسهمت فى تحديث الجيش المصرى بعد عام 1967م وقد قام الجيش فى حرب الاستنزاف بعمليات غير مسبوقة فى العمليات العسكرية فى مصر على نحو أذهل العدو وسلاح القناصة على سبيل المثال والذى كنت أحد جنوده على طول خط القتال كان سلاحاً ناشئاً لكنه كان على مستوى عال من الكفاءة ودرساً جيداً، وكانت أخبارنا تنشر بالبنط العريض الأحمر على الصفحات الأولى من الصحف المصرية، من قبيل «القناصة المصريين يرعبون العدو على طول خط المواجهة» أيضاً جميع القوات الخاصة التى مارست مهاماً قتالية كانت عملياتها غير مسبوقة فى الحروب العربية كلها وهى عمليات إذا ذكرناها سيصعب على العقل تصديقها خصوصاً تلك المهام القتالية خلف خطوط العدو. أما عن حائط الصواريخ فهو فى حد ذاته أعجوبة عسكرية لأنه بنى من السويس إلى بورسعيد تحت وابل نيران الطائرات المعادية ليلاً ونهاراً.. دون توقف واستشهد الكثيرون أثناء بنائه.. وهذا الحائط هو الذى حمى الجيش المصرى أثناء عبور 1973م. { كنت قناصاً فى حرب الاستنزاف وفلنتحدث عن القنص ؟ }} فى عام 1956م وفى قريتنا حينما كان عمرى 11 عاماً كان هناك من يحكى لنا عن القصص البطولية فى بورسعيد ضد العدوان الثلاثى، وكنت رئيس فريق الكشافة فى المدرسة، وكنت معبأً بهذه الحالة البطولية وفى عام 1964م قمنا بالرحلة التى ذكرتها لك، وحين انتقلت إلى القاهرة وفى كلية الفنون الجميلة كنت أرسم لوحات ذات طابع وطنى مثل محاكمة دنشواى.. وعن اللاجئين الفلسطينيين، وحين وقعت النكسة.. تخلقت بداخلى قناعات الثأر، وفى 1967م، انضممت للمقاومة الشعبية.. ورسمت عملاً فنياً يقول إن ما حدث لا يمثل طاقة المصريين وحصلت على الجائزة الأولى فيها، فى مسابقة نظمتها إسبانيا وكان من المفترض أن أسافر لأتسلمها فذهبت للحصول على تأجيل من الجيش من المنطقة العسكرية فى الإسكندرية للسفر لإسبانيا، فإذا بهم يقولون لى نحن فى حالة حرب ولم تعد هناك تأجيلات وأنت أصبحت مجنداً من الآن وبعد ساعة أصبحت جندياً فى القوات المسلحة، ولم يكن أهلى يعرفون بما حدث وبعد ثلاثة أشهر اختارونى من الرماة الممتازين وألحقونى بسلاح القناصة وكنت أجيد اصيطاد العصافير فى صغرى كما كنت أهوى صيد السمك وهذه علمتنى الصبر جداً وعند التحاقى بالقناصة أعطونى دورة تدريبية أخرى لأتعلم القياسات الرياضية الدقيقة وبدأ الجيش ينتشر من جديد على خط القناة وكنت من أول المجموعات التى التحقت بالخطوط الأولى أنا وزميل لى وذهبنا. وكان هناك رماة مهرة من سلاح الحدود فقط، وفور وصولنا استقبلنى أحدهم وأخذنى فى جولة للتعرف على موقع الدفرسوار، والبحيرات المرة وفى مقابل هذا كان العدو على الجبهة الشرقية كان هذا فى منتصف عام 1968م أثناء حرب الاستنزاف وكان بيننا حوالى 120 متراً هى المياه وبدأت أتعايش مع الحالة والمكان وتفاصيله وبدأت أراقب الضفة الأخرى عبر التليسكوبات، وعرفت مناطق تواجد العدو.. وهم لديهم خنادق يتحركون فيها ولا يظهرون إلا حينما يقومون بحركة واضحة. { حدثنا عن بعض عمليات القنص التى قمت بها؟ }} كان أول واحد فى الثلث الأول من البحيرات جالساً خلف الأسلاك الشائكة وجزء من خوذته كان ظاهراً ورأسه واضح ويراقب الموقع، وكان العدو يدعم تحصيناته ونحن أيضاً.. وظللت أتابع هذا الجندى ولم أتسرع فى اصطياده لأشعره بالأمان وبعد عدة أيام تأكدت أن هذه كانت نقطة استطلاع تتغير النوبتجيات وقررت اصطياد القائمين على الحراسة وبدأت اختار نقطة مميزة لأطلق منها النار لكن على نحو مائل وليس مباشراً وكانت هناك نخلة قصيرة استترت وراءها وما كدت أنظر عبر تليسكوب البندقية حتى فوجئت بدفعة «رشاش» نصف بوصة فوق رأسى فوجدت رأس النخلة طارت وجذبنى زملائى لداخل المخبأ وبعد أن هدأت أخذت أتأمل ما حدث وحاولت اكتشاف الخطأ.. وتحول الأمر بالنسبة لى إلى تحد.. وفى المرة التالية اخترت مكاناً بين تلتين رمليتين صغيرتين وعملت ستاراً وحافظت على انتظام النبض وحرصت على استرخاء أعصابى، ووصلت إلى حالة التركيز القصوى، وقمت باصطياده فى رأسه بطلقة خارقة حارقة، فغمروا المنطقة بالقصف. وفى ذات مرة قمت باصطياد آخر كان واقفاً خلف ساتر من الخيش وكانت أشعة الشمس قوية وأفقية، وقد حددت المسافة بينه وبين الخيش من خلال حجم ظله.. فوجدته أقرب للساتر فوقع مثل خيال الظل. { أنت قمت باصطياد قناص إسرائيلى فكيف تمكنت من هذا؟ }} أنا عشت مع العدو ثانية بثانية إذ كنت أتابع حركاته بدقة فوقفت على برنامج هذه التحركات من أول اليوم إلى آخره. وبعد أكثر من عملية قنص ناجحة قمت بها أخذ العدو يغير من أساليب التمويه وبدأ يقف خلف الشباك لاستدراجى فضربت أحدهم. فأزالوا الشبكة، ولجأوا إلى ما يسمى بالذاكرة البصرية أى وضع أشكال لا تتغير وأحضروا براميل وفتحوها من الجانبين وصفائح جبنة وفتحوها من الجانبين أيضاً وكأنهم ينفذون ديكوراً!! أنا بقى اصطدت واحداً منهم وهو جوه البرميل لأنه لم يسد إحدى الفتحتين بخيش فكانت النتيجة مع ظهور ضوء الشمس أن أصبح واضحاً لأن هناك ضوءاً من خلفه وقد كشفت أحد الجنود وهو «يستحم» فى منطقة يصعب رؤيتها على بعد 900 متر فظللت أقترب وهو «يستحم» وكان المكان الذى اخترته فيه دبابة روسية وقمت باصطياده.. وكانت العودة إلى الملجأ وأطلقوا على نحو مائتى قذيفة هاون وأنا نائم فى باطن الرمال وأذكر أننى عشت الموت فى هذه اللحظة نحو مائتى مرة*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*
خط بارليف الذي تهاوي تحت اقدام الجنود المصريين 

دائماً يتحصن من يتخذ موقعاً دفاعياً للدفاع عن نفسه وفكرة التحصن فى الدفاع والهجوم يفرضها الموقف على أرض القتال ويحبذها الفكر العسكرى . وأهم الخطوط الدفاعية فى عصرنا الحالى خط بارليف الذذى تهاوت حصونه ونقطه تحت أقدام المقاتلين المصريين . وقد سبق خط بارليف خطوط كثيرة فى عصرنا الحديث أهمها : 
1- خط سيجفريد ( الالماني) :
 و يبلغ طوله 630 كم وهو جزء من خط هايدينبرغ بين عاميوتم إنشاؤه خلال أعوام  1916 و1917 أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى و أعيد تجهيزه عام 1930 أثناء  الحرب العالمية الثانية مقابل خط ماجينو الفرنسي. وقد نجحت قوات الحلفاء في اختراقه فى أواخر عام 1944 .
2- خط ماجينو( الفرنسى ) :
بنته فرنسا على حدودها الحدود الشمالية الشرقية مع ألمانيا كخط دفاعى لتوجيه ضربة مضادة ضد أى هجوم للقوات الألمانية ةتم بناؤه خلال أعوام 1925 إلى 1936ثم تم إعادة تجهيزه أعوام 1939 و  1940 . وقد تجنبت القوات الألمانية التقدم لإحتلال فرنسا من طريق خط ماجينو ودخلت فرنسا عبر هولندا وبلجيكا وغابة الأردين الواقعة شمال التحصينات الفرنسية الرئيسية 
3- حائط الاطلنطي ( الألمانى ):
أشرف على دراسة تقوية هذا الخط الذي بنته المانيا في السواحل المقابله  لانجلترا ثعلب الصحراء روميل وكان يتكون من الغام بحرية وموانع حديديه ضخمه لمنع سفن الانزال من الاقتراب من الشاطئ مع تلغيم الشاطىء  وتلى هذه التحصينات مواقع خرسانية  بداخلها مدفعيه ساحليه  ولم يكن الخط قد أستكمل عندما بدأ الغزو من نورماندي مما أدي الي تمكن قوات الحلفاء من غزو الشاطىء . 
والأن نلقة نظرة سريعة مختصرة عن خط بارليف                         
خط بارليف الإسرائيلى:



تحصينات خط بارليف الذى تهاوى تحت أحذية جنودنا
الهجمات التى قامت بها القوات المصرية على القوات الإسرائيلية فى سيناء كانت هى السبب فى التفكير فى إنشاء خط دفاعى يوفر الحماية للقوات الإسرائيلية .
إقترح حاييم بارليف رئيس الاركان الإسرائيلي في الفترة ما بعد حرب 1967بناء الخط  لتأمين الجيش الإسرائيلي المحتل لشبه جزيرة سيناء ولضمان عدم عبور المشاه المصريين لقناه السويس .
تم بناء الخط على طول شرق لتأمين الضفة الشرقية لقناة السويس ومنع عبور أي قوات مصرية خلالها  وقد أخذ مخططى خط بارليف عظة من سقوط خطوط الدفاع التى سبقت هذا الخط  وقالوا أنه مستحيل العبور وأنه يستطيع إبادة الجيش المصري إذا ما حاول عبور قناة السويس وأنه أقوى من خط ماجينو وقد بلغت تكاليف خط بارليف خمسة مليارات من الدولارات . وبنى خط بارليف بحيث لا يمكن تطويق اجنابه لوجود موانع طبيعيه مثل خليج السويس في الجنوب والبحر المتوسط في الشمال ولا ننسى أقوى مانع مائى وهو قناه السويس الذى تتعدد  اتجهات تيار المياه وسرعتها المختلفه فيه وحدوث المد والجزر فى بعض مناطقه مرتان فى اليوم وبافلعل أعاق ذلك تقدم قوات الجيش الثالث الميدانى المصرى لبعض الوقت كما لا ننسى وجود ساتر ترابي ملغم بالغام افراد وشراك خداعيه  وبزاويه ميل كبيرة وهو الساتر الترابي .

الجنود المصريين أثناء صعودهم الساتر الترابى لخط بارليف

الساتر الترابى بعد فتح ثغرات به

وللتدليل على ثقة الإسرائيلين فى خط بارليف وتحصيناته أترككم مع ما قاله موشى ديان وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلي في ديسمبر عام 1969 (( لن تنال عمليات العبور المصرية - إن حدثت - من قبضة إسرائيل المحكمة على خط بارليف ، لأن الاستحكامات الإسرائيلية على الخط أشد منعة وأكثر تنظيمًا ويمكن القول إنه خط منيع يستحيل اختراقه، وإننا الأقوياء إلى حد نستطيع معه الاحتفاظ به إلى الأبد))
وفي 10 أغسطس 1973   قبل معركة أكتوبر المجيدة بشهرين قال ديان متفاخراً أثناء زيارته لكلية الأركان الإسرائيلية ((إن خطوطنا المنيعة أصبحت الصخرة التي سوف تتحطم عليها عظام المصريين، وإذا حاولت مصر عبور القناة فسوف تتم إبادة مابقي من قواتها.))
خط بارليف بنى على امتداد الضفة الشرقية للقناة وحتى عمق 12 كم داخل سيناء وهو يتكون من خطين من الدشم المنفصله بكل دشمة تجهيزات هندسية ومرابض للدبابات والمدفعية وتحتله احتياطيات من المدرعات ووحدات مدفعية ميكانيكية، بطول 170 كم على طول قناة السويس .
عدد المواقع الدفاعية بخط بارليف 22 موقعا و 36 نقطة حصينة مبنية  مبانيها بالأسمنت المسلح والكتل الخرسانية وقضبان السكك وتضم كل نقطة عددا من  دشم الرشاشات وملاجئ الافراد بالإضافة إلى الدشم الخاصة بالأسلحة المضادة للدبابات ومرابض للدبابات والهاونات وحول الدشم نطاقات متعددة من الأسلاك الشائكة ومناطق الألغام .
كل نقطة حصينة تستطيع تحقيق الدفاع الدائري تتكون من عدة طوابق محفورة في باطن الأرض وزودت كل نقطة بعدد من الملاجئ والدشم التي تتحمل القصف الجوي وضربات المدفعية الثقيلة حتي زنه 2000 رطل  وكل دشمة لها فتحات لأسلحة المدفعية والدبابات  وتتصل الدشم ببعضها البعض عن طريق خنادق عميقة ويتصل كل موقع بالمواقع الأخرى سلكيا ولاسلكيا بالإضافة إلى اتصاله بالقيادات المحلية مع ربط الخطوط التليفونية بشبكة الخطوط المدنية في إسرائيل .
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*خطة الخداع الأستراتيجى 
أرتكن العدو لوجود خط بارليف ومانع قناة السويس وباتوا مطمئنين لعدم قدرة القوات المسلحة المصرية والسورية على عبور قناة السويس لإستعادة سيناء وكذا عجز القوات السورية عن أستعادة الجولان .ولكنى سأركز على خطة الخداع الأستراتيجى والتكتيكى على الجبهة المصرية .
وفى رأى الشخصى أن هذا الأطمئنان كان هو الخدعة الأولى التى خدع بها الإسرائيلين أنفسهم .كما أنهم ركنو إلى حالة الركود والأسترخاء التى أظهرتهم القيادات فى مصر وسورية بالمشاريع السياسية المختلفة مثل الوحدة مع ليبيا والسودان . . ومما زاد فى أطمئنانهم إعلان الرئيس السادات أن عام 1971 هو عام الحسم ثم عاد وأعلن أنه عام الضباب وبهذا أوحى لللإسرائيليين بعدم مقدرة القوات المسلحة المصريةعلى خوض القتال .
ولم يكن خافياً على أحد أن الأقمار الصناعية الأمريكية وغير الأمريكية تعمل لصالح القوات الإسرائيلية فتراقب الجبهة على مدار ألـ 24 ساعة يومياً فكان لا بد من التعامل مع هذا الوضع بذكاء ضمن مراحل الخداع الاستراتيجى حيث أجرت مصر التعبئة العامة ثلاث مرات قبل هذه الحرب فكانت إسرائيل بالمقابل تستدعى احتياطيها المركزى وتعلن التعبئة العامة فتتوقف الحياة الاقتصادية فى إسرائيل وتتكبد ملايين الدولارات. 
ومن الخدع الإستراتيجية التقاء الرئيس السادات مع كسينجر وزير خارجية أمريكا وأبلاغه أن مصر تريد حل القضية سلمياً .
وعلى المستوى التكتيكى الأتى:
1-	إجراء التدريباتن بعيداً عن خط الجبهة خاصة بمنطقة شط النيل المشابه للقناة بمنطقة الخطاطبة بمحافظة البحيرة مما أعطى الجبهة صفة الهدوء. 
2-	صدرت التعليمات للكليات والمعاهد  العسكرية ومراكز التدريب بمواصلة الدراسة يوم 9أكتوبر 
3-	فتح باب الأجازات وباب الحج والعمرة لأفراد القوات المسلحة المصرية.
4-	أستدعاء جنود الأحتياط ثم تسريحهم يوم 4 أكتوبر أعلنت وسائل الإعلام المصرية عن تسريح 20000 جندى احتياط.
5-	حتى صباح يوم السادس من أكتوبر كانت المعدات المصرية تعمل فى رفع الساتر الترابى على الجبهة الغربية للقناة مما أعطى أنطباع بثبوت الأوضاع على الجبهة.
6-	أسترخاء الجنود على طول الجبهة وأستحمامهم فى ماء القناة ونشر غسيلهم بصورة واضحة بل وقد ظهر بعض الجنود منهمكين فى مص أعواد القصب وأكلهم للبرتقال .
7-	إعلان سفر حسنى مبارك قائد القوات الجوية صباح يوم 6 أكتوبر إلى ليبيا .
8-	تطوير مصلحة الدفاع المدنى قبل الحرب بمعدات إطفاء قوية وحديثة ومنها طلمبات المياه التى استخدمت فى تجريف الساتر الترابى بطول الجبهة
صبيحة يوم 6 أكتوبر :
1 -قيام المهندسين بفتح ثغرات بالساتر الترابى على الجبهة المصرية تمهيداص لعبور القوات .
2 – قفل مأخذ المياه لترعة الإسماعيلية والسويس لتسهيل عبور القوات من العمق للحد الأمامى .
3 – أحتلال الصواريخ أرض أرض لأماكنها .
وقد أعترف مدير المخابرات الإسرائيليه إيلي زاعيرا في كتابه " حرب يوم الغفران " إن خطة الخداع المصريه هى أكبر نجاح علي المستوي الاستراتيجى وعلل نجاح الخطة بالأتى :
1-  الحرص على سر توقيت الحرب وتوزيعه على القادة فى مظاريف مغلقة تسلم باليد ولا يتم فتحها إلا فى توقيت محدد .
2 -  إلغاء اجراءات الحشد و الاستطلاع قبل شن الحرب .
3 – بساطة وفعالية  خطة الحرب 
على الجبهة الإسرائيلية :
أجتمعت الحكومة الإسرائيلية يوم 5 أكتوبر لبحث التحركات المصرية ولكن رجال المخابرات أكدوا أن ما يحدث على الجبهة المصرية لا يرقى لمستوى الحرب .
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*
قال تعالى : ﴿وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تُظْلَمُونَ(60)﴾الأنفال
 (وَلَا تَقُولُوا لِمَنْ يُقْتَلُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتٌ بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ وَلَكِنْ لَا تَشْعُرُونَ154 ) البقرة

(وَلَا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتًا بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ (169) فَرِحِينَ بِمَا آَتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَيَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَلْحَقُوا بِهِمْ مِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ أَلَّا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ (170) يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (171) ) ألـ عمران

سأقفز فوق الأحداث قبل أن أعود لسيالقها مرة أخرى فأذكر أين كنت فى حرب أكتوبر 1973
نشرت جريدة الأهرام قصة سريتنا فى حرب أكتوبر بعد 23 سنة تحت أسم ( سر صواعق رمانة ) وكان النشر كانت الأورامر الصادرة لنا تعطيل الفرقة 162 مدرع الأحتياطى التعبوى الإسرائيلى المكلف بتنفيذ الضربات المضادة ضد تشكيلات الجيش الثانى الميدانى . الحمد لله نجحت المهمة وأستطعنا إيقاف قيام العدو بالهجوم المضاد مما كان له أكبر الأثر فى تثبيت رؤوس الكبارى . واحب أن انوه أن أكثر من سرية صاعقة تم ابرارها خلف خطوط العدو وكل السرايا قامت بعملها على خير وجه ومنها من لم يعد من أفرادها أحد حيث نال الجميع شرف الشهادة . 
كانت التوجيهاتالأخيرة لنا تنص على الأتى :

1-  ستكونون ستقومون بالكمين والإغارة في الوقت نفسه 
2- ستعلمون مهمتكم ومكان تمركزكم في حينه .
3- الإخفاء والتمويه الجيد لكم ولسلاحكم مهم جداً .
4- موعد التحرك ووسيلة النقل تم تحديدهما بالفعل وستبلغون بهما

 تناولنا طعام السحور في صمت ما دار بيننا فقط كان نظرات وصلوات ودعوات.
أخذت أتحسس سلاحي ومعداتي.
كانت المرة الأولى التي أحمل فيها مثل هذا الكم من الذخيرة .
مهمتي كانت:التعامل مع الأفراد أثناء الاشتباك.
من إحدى القواعد الجوية انطلقت بنا الطائرة المروحية محلقة فوق دلتا مصر.
داخل رأسي دارت أفكار عديدة: لماذا نطير فوق الدلتا هذه المرة.المهام التي نفذناها من قبل تمت عبر القناة باستخدام المراكب المطاطية أو السباحة.حيث كنا نتسلل عبر خطوط العدو ونقوم بعمليات الإغارة أو نكمن لأفراده ومركباته لقد اختطفنا عددا لا بأس به من جنوده.
نطير الآن فوق البحر المتوسط على ارتفاع منخفض جداً خشينا عنده أن تلامس الطائرة البحر .
وضعنا فوق وجوهنا طلاءً أسود اللون حتى لا تلمع في ضوء القمر 
فى النقطة المحددة قفزنا من الطائرة و التي سارعت بمغادرة المكان .
فى حفر بسيطة حفرناها اختفي كل منا وعلي ظهره قماش سميك بلون الرمال "مشمع" من أجل الإخفاء والتمويه ..
بدأت بعض مركبات العدو تحركها عبر المدق الذي نكمن حوله .لم تصدر لنا أوامر بالاشتباك معه. ولم يكتشفنا.
لم أعرف كم مضى علينا ونحن متخندقين تحت حرارة الشمس التي كانت تخترق المشمعات وتشوي ظهري بلهيبها .
 كان كل ما يهمني هو الاحتفاظ بوضوئ صليت كثيراً .
لم يضايقني سوي بعض ذرات الرمال التي تسللت من الفتحة التي تركتها لأرى المكان من خلالها الحرارة خانقة الوقت يمضى ثقيلاً جداً .
أصوات مدفعية تدوي بشدة وبكثافة عالية صانعة غلالات نارية . لحظات سمعنا بعدها فوقنا أزيز طائرات . لم يعرف أحد منا هوية هذه الطائرات حتى سمعنا انفجارات حولنا فعلمنا أنها طائراتنا . 
المجموعة ما زالت كامنة لا تتحرك رغم مرور عدد من مركبات العدو أمامنا .
لقد كنا في انتظار احتياطيه الاسترتيجى.
مجنزرات .دبابات وحاملات جنود . أخيرا تحرك الاحتياطي الاستراتيجي للعدو للقيام بالهجوم المضاد . تحسست سلاحي ونطقت الشهادتين . 
اقتربت الدبابات تسير فوق المدق. حتى الآن لم تصدر لنا أية تعليمات بالتعامل مع العدو .
 سمعنا صوت قائدنا : الله اكبر أضرب .
الطلقة الأولى من القاذف المضاد للدروع أخترقت  دبابة القيادة الإسرائيلية  ففتح أفرادها كابينتها من أعلى وأخذوا يقفزون فكبرت ( الله أكبر ) ومن  سقط قتيل إسرائيلى .
 بدأت الدبابات تضرب على غير هدى
أشتبكنا مع الدبابات الإسرائيلية و في لحظات دمرنا ثلاث عربات مجنزرة وستة دبابات . وقتلنا منهم الكثير . انسحب العدو وفر أفراده كالجرذان المسعورة .
سريعاً نفذنا التعليمات بتغيير مكان تمركزنا.
ما هي إلا لحظات حتى فتح على مكاننا الأول جحيم من طلقات المدفعية بعدها طائرتان "سكاى هوك" تدك مكاننا الأول.
 رحمتك يارب لم يصب أينا بسوء .
لم يفطر أي منا وتمسكنا بالصيام وبالصلاة داخل الحفر في مكاننا الجديد .
 مجموعة استطلاع للعدو بحثت عنا ثم عادت لخطوطها الخلفية بعد فشلها في اكتشاف موقعنا.
عادت زمجرة المدرعات مرة أخرى.
. العدد كبير يتقدمها بعض المشاة.. الله اكبر هي الإذن بالهجوم ما أن نطق القائد بها حتى بدأ الاشتباك.. كان استمرار وجودنا بالمكان مفاجأة للعدو .
 اشتبكنا مع المشاة والدبابات والعربات المدرعة وتساقطت حولنا الحمم ومن فوقنا تغير عدة طائرات معادية .
غارة مصرية بالطائرات فى منطقة القتال بغرض حمايتنا ثم اشتباك جوى بينا طائاتنا وطائراتهم هوت على إثره طائرة إسرائيلية.ثم سقطت طائرة مصرية رأينا قائدها يهبط بالمظلة . كم تمنيت لو استطعت الذهاب إليه وإحضاره.
أستشهد معظم مجموعتنا وكان وقت الغروب قد حان. فتناولنا كأفطار ما يسد رمقنا 
حل الظلام فقمنا بدفنا شهدائنا بعد تأدية الصلاة عليهم وأجرينا الإسعافات الأولية للجرحى.
حملنا ما تبقى من الذخيرة وسرنا عائدين. .
سرنا على أقدامنا حتى فجر يوم السابع من أكتوبر وكنا مرهقين جداً.
 رصدنا العدو بعد سطوع أول ضوء فأطلق رشاشاته نحونا.  
 انبطحنا على الأرض ..بدأنا نتعامل مع العدو مع تفوقهم علينا عدداً وعدة وتسليح وقد بلغ منا التعب غايته 
 نفذت ذخيرتنا.. تقدم العدو نحونا.. وكنا مصممين على  أن لا يأخذونا أسرى.
اشتبكنا مع أفراد العدو بسونكىالبندقيته وسلاح أخر هو هتافنا ( الله اكبر ). 
 أصبت في ظهري وطعنت من أصابنى في صدره فسقط مضرجا في دمائه.
فجأة بدأ العدو في الانسحاب سريعاً مخلفاً وراءه خمسة قتلى غير الجرحى الذين سحبهم معه بسبب تقدم مفرزة مصرية من قواتنا الخاصة نحونا.
لم أشعر بنفسي إلا وأنا داخل مستشفى المعادى العسكري بالقاهرة. 
 عدت لوحدتي في شهر أكتوبر من العام التالي . 
نشرت قصتنا كاملة فى الفصل الرابع من رواية الدكتور / أحمد عبد العال ( احمد فنديس ) وكيل جامعة الفيوم وأستاذ الجغرافيا البشرية وكانت القصة بأسم العبور أحمد وأنا الأن افتخر بحمل وسام من الإصابات فى ظهرى وقدمى وقد كرمتنى الدولة وتعرفت على كثير من ابطال حرب أكتوبر الذين سأعود لقصصهم أثناء حضورى الأجتماعات الدورية بجمعية المحاربين القدماء وضحايا الحرب .
رحم الله شهدائنا البرار. 
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*العبور وسقوط الخط فى السادس من أكتوبر 1973  :



غرفة العمليات المصرية

وصلت رسائل باليد لقادة الوحدات وكانت الأوامر بعدم فتحها إلا فى توقيت معين خوفاً من تسرب موعد بدء الهجوم للعدو . فتح القادة المظاريف المغلقة ودوت صيحة الله أكبر فى كل أرجاء الجبهة المصرية وهى صيحة لم يكن متفق عليها غلا فى قلوب الرجال وهى صيحة نابعة من الإيمان بالله وبالوطن ومع الإيمان كان صبر الرجال قد نفذ فى أنتظار هذا الأمر .
أرتفعت الرؤوس فوق الأعناق لتشاهد منظر خلاب فوق رؤوسهم 222طائرة حربية من مختلف الطرازات تعبر القناة في الساعة الثانية وخمس دقائق ظهرا وهى تطير على ارتفاع منخفض جدا فالتهبت مشاعر أبناء مصر من جنودها الأبطال المؤمنين بالله وبتحرير الأرض واسترداد الكرامة العربية  وعلى الجانب الإسرائيلي كانت المفاجأة التي جعلت الذعر يدب فى قلوبهم .
وفى نفس وقت عبور الطائرات المصرية إلى سيناء بدأت معركة التمهيد النيران من أكثر من 2200 مدفع زمجرة مواسيرهم فخرج منها حمم تصب فوق أرض الضفة الشرقية للقناة تدك الحصون وتفتك بجنود الأعداء وشاركت المدفعية قصفها للضفة الشرقية الصواريخ التكتيكية أرض أرض ومدافع الدبابات وقد أستمر هذا القصف المركز حوالى 53 دقيقة سقط خلالهم على المواقع الإسرائيلية في الدقيقة الاولى حوالي 10500 قذيفة مدفعية وبمعدل 175 قذيفة في الثانية وكان لهذا التمهيد النيرانى هدف ثاني بخلاف الخسائر التي تكبدها العدو في الأرواح والمعدات والهدف كان منع أي جندي إسرائيلي بالبقاء خارج النقط الحصينة فخلت أبراج المراقبة مما أتاح الفرصة لبدء عبور القوات المصرية الباسلة .
لنعود للضربة الجوية الشاملة التي حققت أهدافها كاملة وبخسائر أقل بكثير مما كان يتوقعه المحللين العسكريين الذين كانوا يتوقعون خسارة مصر لأكثر من نصف عدد الطائرات المهاجمة ولم تتعدي الخسائر خمس طائرات فقط وكانت حصيلة الضربة الجوية المصرية على الجانب الإسرائيلي كالأتي :
-	مهاجمة أربعة مطارات إسرائيلية وتديرهم ( مطارات : السر – تمادة –المليز – العريش ) وتدمير طائرات العدو الرابضة بهذه المطارات (فانتوم , ميراج و سكاى هوك ) .
-	مهاجمة جميع مراكز الدفاع الجوى وتدمير عشرة مواقع لصواريخ الدفاع الجوي من طراز هوك  (Hawk)
-	تدمير بطاريات ومرابض المدفعية خاصة المدفعية طويلة المدى 175 ملى
-	تدمير عدد من محطات الرادار
- ضرب عدد من محطات القيادة والسيطرة والتحكم  والشوشرة الإسرائيلية ( ثلاث مراكز قيادة – اثنين مركز شوشرة ) مما أفقد العدو السيطرة على قواته بالجبهة .
- الإبرار الجوى للقوات الخاصة المصرية خلف خطوط العدو . 
ثم بدء التعامل مع خط بارليف تحت ستر نيران المدفعية بإعجاز أذهل العالم حتى أن الإستراتيجيات العسكرية العالمية قد تغيرت بعد حرب أكتوبر 1973فقد ذهل المخططين والمحللين من الخطة المصرية واستخدام معدات  بدائية كانوا يعتبرونها من مخلفات الحرب العالمية الأولي وكيف أن المصريين أعادوا توظيف هذه المعدات تقريبا وتطويرها في خدمة المعركة فقد تغلبوا على الساتر الترابي بعربات تجر باليد تم تحميلها بالذخائر فوفرت وقت ومجهود فى صعود الساتر الترابي الصعب فتوفر لرجال المشاة قوة نيران مضاعفة  ومن لن يسحب خلفه عربة من الجنود صعد الساتر عن طريق سلالم الحبال البدائية علاوة على من تسلق من الجنود الساتر الترابي بدن أي معدات فقد انتظروا هذه اللحظة من زمن  .
وقد بلغ عدد قوات المشاة الذين عبروا القناة وتسلقوا الساتر الترابي  8000 جندي أسكتوا حصون العدو ومرابض نيرانه تحت حماية قصف مدفعيتنا التي انتقلت بعد ذلك لقصف العمق الإسرائيلي لمنع وصول دباباته وإمداداته وقد توغل جنودنا بين نقاط خط بارليف  تحت ستر تلك النيران . وقد تم تقدير عدد الدبابات الإسرائيلية التي تم تدميرها في الساعات الأولى للقتال بأكثر من 60 دبابة . 
ولم يكن عبور خط بارليف بهذا الشكل اعتباطيا وإنما ناتج عن دراسة وترقب واستطلاع يومي لمراحل إنشاء هذا الساتر الترابي .
 وكما ذكرت سابقاً بدء اقتحام قواتنا لحصون العدو تحت ستر نيران المدفعية حيث اقتحمت قوات الجيش الثاني  الميداني بقيادة اللواء سعد الدين مأمون والجيش الثالث الميداني بقيادة اللواء عبد المنعم واصل قناة السويس في القطاعات المحددة لها  فى المسافات ألفاصله بين النقاط الحصينة والتي قد تمتد الي 10 كيلو متر وتم حصار تلك النقاط فى اليوم الأول حتى تتفرغ باقي القوات للمهام المسندة إليها ثم تم اقتحامها ثاني أيام القتال بعد أن تم إنهاكها وقد فرض الواقع الميداني على الأرض على بعض القادة اقتحام النقاط الحصينة الواقعة فى نطاق عملياتهم من اليوم الأول للقتال كما تم تأجيل اقتحام بعض النقاط لبعد اليوم الثاني من بداية المعركة  .
وكان ترتيب سقوط حصون خط بارليف كالأتى :
- يوم 6 أكتوبر 1973 سقط عدد عشرة  نقاط حصينه وترتيبهم من الشمال للجنوب احدي نقط الكيلو 10 – الكاب – 3 نقاط من أربعه في القنطرة شرق – البلاح – احدي نقطتي الفردان – احد نقطتي جنوب البحيرات المرة – الكيلو 146- الشط –الجباسات )
- سقط يوم 7 أكتوبر سقط عدد ثلاثة  3 نقاط حصينة وترتيبهم من الشمال للجنوب : (ألنقطه الباقية في الكيلو 10 – سهل التينة – ألنقطه الأخيرة جنوب البحيرات المرة )
وتوالي سقوط باقي الحصون خلال الأيام ألتاليه  وهم : (النقطة الرابعة في القنطرة سقطت يوم  8 أكتوبر- النقطه الأخيرة في الفردان سقطت يوم  8 أكتوبر- نقاط الدفرسوار  – كبريت – عيون موسي رأس مسلة سقطت يوم 9 أكتوبر - ثلاثة  نقاط قبالة الإسماعيلية احدهم تيه الشجرة سقطت  يوم 10 أكتوبر- نقطة بور توفيق سقطت يوم 13 أكتوبر  حيث استسلمت حاميه النقطة الإسرائيلية أمام عدسات المصورين )
وظل الحصن المسمى ببودابست ( خارج خط بارليف ) في اقصي الشمال علي البحر المتوسط محتلا من الإسرائيليين حتى يوم 14 يناير من عام 74 عندما انسحبت منه القوات الإسرائيلية طبقا لاتفاقيه فض الاشتباك .
وقد ثبت أن الإبداع المصرى ف المعركة كان على أعلى مستوى فقد تم التغلب على مشكلة عبور الدبابات والمركبات المصرية الساتر الترابى بتجريف نقاط محددة من الساتر بمضخات المياه التى وصل عددها على طول الجبهة إلى 350 مضخة وتم إنهاء هذا العمل البطولى فى فتح الممرات فى الساتر فى وقت قياسى ثمانية ساعات فقط وتتجلى بطولة سلاح المهندسين فى فتحهم لهذه الممرات فى هذا الوقت القياسى تحت القصف المدفعى والجو للعدو ولكن عين الخالق سبحانه وتعالى كانت ترعاهم مما سهل حمايتهم وتغطيتهم بواسطة مدفعيتنا وسلاحنا الجوى .

وفي تمام  الساعة الثامنة والنصف مساء (  2030) تمكن المهندسين  المصريين من إنشاء أول كوبري ثقيل على أصعب ممر مائي ثم فى خلال ساعتين كانوا قد أتموا إنشاء ثمانية كباري ثقيلة وأربعة  كباري خفيفة و إنشاء وتشغيل30 معدية تدفقت من خلالهم مركباتنا ودباباتنا وأسلحتنا الثقيلة للضفة الشرقية للقناة فتحية لشهدائنا الإبرار من رجال المهندسين المصريين وعل رأسهم الشهيد اللواء / أحمد حمدي وادعوا الجميع لقرأة فاتحة الكتاب على أرواحهم الطاهرة .
ورغم صعوبة العمليات العسكرية فى اليوم الأول للمعركة إلا أنها بشهادة العدو قبل الصديق كانت ناجحة وقد كان الجنود ف نهاية يوم السادس من أكتوبر يتمتعون بالروح المعنوية العالية والإصرار على تحقيق النصر الذي يؤمنون به وبإعادة الكرامة لكل أمتنا العربية 
 وفي صباح اليوم السابع من أكتوبر 1973 كانت قواتنا قد نجحت في عبور قناة السويس التى صنفها المحللين بأنها أصعب  مانع مائي  وحطمت خط الدفاع الإسرائيلي فى أقل من  ثمانية عشر ساعة وأنشأت خمس رؤوس كباري  بعمق من 6 إلى 8 كيلومتر بواسطة خمسة من فرق المشاة ومعهم قوات قطاع بور ورفعت الأعلام المصرية على أرض الفيروز.


أنتظرونى أشكركم ودمتم بخير
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*فى موضوع بقاعة لقاءات فى حب الله أسمه وقت التسبيح سألتنى الأبنة سماح عطية هذا السؤال

سـ / ما دورعقيدة الجندي المصري الإسلامية وتأثيرها في انتصاره في حرب 1973 م ؟
    وهل شعر الجنود أثناء المعركة بنفحات المساعدة الإلهية لتحقيق النصر ؟
وكانت هذه هى إجابتى 
إِن تَنصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ). [محمد: 7]


    ابنتي / العزيزة سماح
    كلماتك يعجز القلم عن أن يأتي برد مناسب عليها ز لذا أدعوا لك بالخير أنت وأسرتك الكريمة
    سألتني سؤال صعب الإجابة عليه بالفعل ففي بعض الحيان يصعب التعبير بالقلم عن ما نشعر به خاصة إذا كان شعور سامي .
    العقيدة العسكرية لأي جيش تختصر في جملة تحقيق النصر على الأعداء أما عقيدة الجندي المصري الإسلامية فقد أكتسبها من ظروف فرضت عليه وعايشها يوم بعد يوم وقد استعاب الجندي المصري أبعاد الموقف العسكري والسياسي واستطاع أن يطوعهم للتشريع الإسلامي فكان مخزونه الإيماني مذاب فيه عقيدته العسكرية ما جعل طلب النصر من الخالق وإعداد العدة له هو الحاسم فى تحقيق النصر .
    لقد ظل الجندي المصري حبيس نفسه يتجرع مرارة هزيمة يونيو 1967 التي لم يكن له يد فيها وأيضاً حبيس خندقه ولن يشعر أحد مرارة العيشة داخل خندق مدة طالت لست سنوات إلا من عايشها فالطعام يأتي بارداً أو جافاً والإنارة ممنوعة ليلاً والمياه شحيحة وعند النوم يفترش الأرض وإذا رفع راسه تعرض لنيران القناصة الصهاينة علاوة على القصف المدفعي والصاروخي وقصف الطيران المعادى على مدار 24 ساعة يومياً .
    هنا يختلف الجندي المصري العربي المسلم عن أي جندا أخر فى العالم . نعم صدقيني يا ابنتي فوسط هذا الظلام الحالك القابض على نفوسنا كان قبس النور الذي ظهر وهو نور الإيمان الذي أتسع ليغطى على كل الظلمات وهنا يجب أن نشيد بالتوجيه المعنوي فى القوات المسلحة الذي سقانا عدالة قضيتنا ودفعنا لاسترداد كرامتنا مع أردنا فعبرانا من الهزيمة للنصر ولم يكن هذا كله يمكن أن يكون لولا الدور المحوري لرجال الدين بصفة عامة ورجال الدين بالقوات المسلحة بصفة خاصة فقد زاملونا فى الخنادق وكان القرآن الكريم بآياته الحكيمة وسيرة رسولنا الكريم عليه أفضل صلاة وسلام والصحبة الإجلاء مختلطة بسيرة أبطال القوات المسلحة الأموات والأحياء هما الأساس الذي بنيت عليه العقيدة الإيمانية الإسلامية أو كما سماها البعض (فقه الحرب ) التي لا يمكن وصفها كتابتاً والتي جعلت من العقل العسكري الإسلامي عقل خصب متميز. ولكن يجب ألا ننسى أن الحرب كان لنا بها شريك هم أخوننا المسيحيين وهم لا يقلون عنا إيمان وقد ردد الجميع نداء الله أكبر
    واذكر أن أحد الزملاء ممن يجيدون الكتابة بخط جميل كتب فوق قطعة كرتون الآية 60 من سورة الأنفال
    (وَأَعِدُّواْ لَهُم مَّا اسْتَطَعْتُم مِّن قُوَّةٍ وَمِن رِّبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِن دُونِهِمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ وَمَا تُنفِقُواْ مِن شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ لاَ تُظْلَمُونَ ) وكنت أشعر أنه يصدر عنها ضوء فى الليل .
    قبل أحدى العمليات العسكرية لعبور القناة والعودة بمعلومات استخبارتية حيه وللسف لم يكن لى نصيب فى الاشتراك فيها جاءنا أحد المشايخ وأخذ يشرح لنا أن الحرب رأى ومكيدة كما قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فى موقعة بدر عند اختيار موقع جيش المسلمين نزولاً على رأى الصحابة العالمين ببواطن الأمور الحربية ثم اخذ يقص علينا أهمية الاستطلاع والإتيان بالمعلومات وضرب لنا مثل بأهمية المعلومات التي يجب إحضارها فذكر لنا ما ورد بكتاب سيرة ابن هشام وكيف أن النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم حدد عدد جيش الكفار من المعلومات التي أستخلصها من أسيرين من سقاة قريش فقد استجوبهما الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن عدد القوم : قالا: كثير. قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ما عدتهم؟ قالا: لا ندري. قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: كم ينحرون كل يوم؟ قالا: يوماً تسعاً ويوماً عشراً قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: القوم فيما بين التسعمائة والألف.
    إذاً العقيدة القتالية الإسلامية المؤيدة بالقرآن والسنة المطهرة يا ابنتي العزيزة دائماً يكون النصر حليفها لأنها مؤيدة من الخالق سبحانه وتعالى وهنا شعرنا فعلاً بالنفحات الإلهية وأعتقد أن قول الجميع بنداء الله أكبر بدون أي تعليمات كان نفحة إلهية إيذاناً بالنصر ,قد قيل أن الرئيس أنور السادات قبل الحرب ذهب لزيارة بيت الله الحرام ودخل جوف الكعبة وحده ودعا الله سبحانه وتعالى ويقال أنه خرج من جوف الكعبة غير ما دخلها فقد خرج موقناً بالنصر فماذا حدث داخل جوف الكعبة ؟ ألله أعلم . وقد صرح أعدائنا الإسرائيليين بعد الحرب بأن قوة الأيمان لدى الجندي المصري أقوى أسلحتهم الفتاكة فالجندي المصري الذي لم يحارب فى يونيو 1976 وحسبت هذه الموقعة عليه هزيمة هو نفس الجندي الذي عشق عقيدة عسكرية إيمانية جديدة مكنته من النصر في أكتوبر 1973 فأحيا بالنصر الأمة العربية والإسلامية وصدق قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إذا فتح الله عليكم مصر فاتخذوا فيها جندا كثيفا فذلك الجند خير أجناد الأرض )
    واسمحي لى يا ابنتي بأن أضمن هذا الحوار لموضوعي بقاعة التاريخ ( تاريخ الصراع العربي الإسرائيلي / يوميات مقاتل )
    أشكرك ودمت بخير
لى عودة لإستكما الموضوع واعتذر عن التاخير
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الثغرة
كانت جولدا مائير رئيسة وراء الكيان الصهيوني تصرخ  فى اليوم الرابع للقتال وقد بعثت برسالة إلى الأمم المتحدة عنوانها  (أنقذوا إسرائيل ) و على الفور كانت المعونات العسكرية الأمريكية قد بدأت فى التوجه لإسرائيل وتم إرسال عدد  600دبابة بأطقمها من الجنود اليهود الذين يخدمون بالجيش الأمريكي  ومزودة بالوقود و الذخيرة إلى ارض المعركة مباشرا.
.فى اليوم السادس تعرضت الجبهة السورية  لضغوط شديدة فأمر الرئيس محمد  أنور السادات بنقل فرقتين من غرب القناة إلى منطقة المضايق لتخفيف الضغط على الجبهة السورية ويجب أن نذكر اعتراض الفريق الشاذلي رئيس أركان القوات المسلحة المصرية على هذا القرار .
التقط قمر التجسس الأمريكي تحرك الفرقتين ووجود فجوة بين الجيشين الثاني والثالث وتم نقل الخبر للإسرائيليين وعلى الفور بدأوا  فى تنفيذ  الثغرة فقد كان لا بد أن ينقذ الإسرائيلين ماء وجوههم فقد بدء الشعور بالهزيمة يثقل كاهلهم لذا كان التفكير فى عملية تعيد لهم الثقة فكان التفكير فى العبور لغرب قناة السويس .
تحت جنح ليلة 15 / 16 من شهر  اكتوبر 1973  بدأ عبور القوات الاسرائيليه . 
ابلغ القائد المحلي  للمنطقة القيادة عن عبور سبع دبابات برمائية   إسرائيلية وقد أخذ الأمر على أنه من السهل التعامل مع هذه الدبابات وأبادتها وقد وردت أنباء عن عودتها ثانياً لسيناء مما جعل التعامل معهم يتم باسترخاء  وقد بلغ عدد الدبابات التي عبرت ثلاثين دبابة  برمائية وحوالي 300 فرد مظلي وكانوا تحت قيادة الجنرال شارون .
أحتمت هذه الدبابات من نيران مدفعية الجيش الثاني الميداني التى كان يقودها العميد أركان حرب عبد الحليم ابو غزاله احتمت واختبأت بالزراعات المنتشرة بمنطقة الدفرسوار ثم بدأت تشكيلاتها  فى مهاجمة مواقع صواريخ الدفاع الجوي التي أخذت على غرة لعدم إبلاغها بالاختراق الإسرائيلي مما أحدث شرخ  في حائط الصواريخ المصري الذى كان يحمى قواتنا فى شرق القناة مما  جعل للطائرات الإسرائيلية المقدرة على  مهاجمه القوات ألمصريه شرق ألقناه وقد أستمر عبور الدبابات والقوات الإسرائيلية لغرب القناة حتى بلغ عدد الدبابات التى عبرت 300 دبابة و 2000 جندي فى صباح يوم 18 أكتوبر من فرق الجنرال برن والجنرال شارون .
كانت القوة المصرية المدافعة عن المنطقة هى اللواء 23 مدرع وعدد دباباته لا تزيد عن 100 دبابة  وكتيبه من اللواء 116 مشاه ميكانيكي وعدد من كتائب الصاعقة والمظلات وقد فشلت هذه القوة فى القيام بالهجوم المضاد على القوات الإسرائيلية التى عبرت لغرب القناة.
تم دفع لواء من الحرس الجمهوري للمنطقة لمعاونة ألفرقه الرابعة المدرعة التي كانت تبعد حوالي 80 كيلو متر من منطقه الثغرة فتم حصار الثغرة التى كانت تهدف للتقدم للقاهرة فى معركة إعلامية وتعاون  الجيش الثاني والثالث معا لصد محاولات العدو في التقدم للقاهرة .
انطلقت فرقه شارون تجاه مدينة الإسماعيلية وفرقه الجنرال ابراهام ادان وفرقه الجنرال ماجن تجاه مدينة السويس وكانت المقاومة تنحصر فى كتائب وسرايا الصاعقة والمظلات التي تم نشرها علي عجل وقد استطاعت تلك القوات تكبيد العدو خسائر فادحه في الأفراد والمعدات .
كانت المباحثات فى مجلس الأمن تعد لصدور قرارا لإيقاف إطلاق النار فكان لا بد للإسرائيليين  من التحرك السريع لتطويق الجيش الثاني والثالث واحتلال مدن الإسماعيلية والسويس قبل وقف إطلاق النار .
صدر قرار وقف إطلاق النار فى 22 أكتوبر ولم تلتزم إسرائيل بتنفيذه فقد كانت قوات شارون علي مشارف الإسماعيلية وقوات ادان وماجن علي مشارف السويس وقد تكبدت القوات الإسرائيلية خسائر فادحة حتى أن  فرقه الجنرال ماجن قد تقلص عددها من 180 دبابة إلي 50 دبابة فقط لحظه وصولها إلي علامة الكيلو 101 علي طريق السويس .
وعندما دفع الجنرال ماجن لواءا مدرعا بقياده دان شمرون لاحتلال ميناء الأدبية ، كان عدد دبابته 17 دبابة فقط من اصل 90دبابه عبر بهم القناة 
وقد تضررت بشدة وحدات الشئون الإدارية الخاصة بمؤخرة الجيش الثاني والثالث وهى وحدات غير قتاليه الا أن هذه المؤخرات استطاعت الثبات والقتال ف تجاوزت الدبابات الإسرائيلية مواقعها وتجنبت الاشتباك معها .
وقد تم إطلاق صاروخ سكود أرض أرض  قبل وقف اطلاق النار بدقائق على العمق الإسرائيلي  لتذكير اليهود  بأن لدينا سلاح ردع حقيقي يصل الي مدنهم وكان له أثر فعال فى  وقف الهجوم الإسرائيلي .
قال الرئيس محمد أنور السادات انة تم حشد  400دبابة و 10الالف جندي إسرائيلي فى مساحة صغيرة وأننا حاصرناهم داخل هذه المساحة بعدد دبابات يفوق عدد الدبابات الإسرائيلية فى الجيب المحاصر علاوة على خمس فرق مجهزة بالمدفعية ومنهم فرق الحرس الجمهوري  ولا ننسى موقف الرئيس الجزائري هوارى بومدين الذى أرسل عدد 150دبابة اشتركت فى الحصار علاوة على القصف الصاروخي للمنطقة وقصف الطائرات المصرية وقال الرئيس السادات لكيسينجر وزير الخارجية الأمريكي  ) لدى صاروخ و نصف لكل دبابة و دبابتين لكل دبابة و خزنة رشاش لكل جندي في الثغرة و عينت قائد لها منتظرا الآن شفرة بدء العملية لتصفية الثغرة )
وكان رد كيسجينر :افعلها و سوف يتدخل البنتاجون.
وقد سعت أمريكا وإسرائيل لوقف إطلاق النار لأن القوة الإسرائيلية بالثغرة كانت تعتبر قوة أسيرة والقضاء عليهم كان يعتبر قضاء على الجيش الإسرائيلي 

*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*معركة مدينة الإسماعيلية (22 أكتوبر 1973)
مدينه الإسماعيلية إحدى مدن  قناة السويس وتقع في منتصف الجبهة وتطل علي بحيرة التمساح وبها قياده الجيش الثاني الميداني وكما قلنا سابقاً فأن العدو كان يسعى الشو إعلامي وسقوط الإسماعيلية كان سيعطيه هذه الدعاية فقد كان سيتحكم باحتلالها فى عدة طرق تؤدى للقاهرة والسويس وأبو صوير والزقازيق  وحتى بور سعيد  .
وباحتلال العدو للمدينة فأنه سيسطر على مؤخرة الجيش الثاني الميداني ويقطع عنه الإمدادات كما أن بالإسماعيلية  مطارا حربي علاوة على قاعدة جوية بمدينة أبو صوير المجاورة لها  .
تأمين المدينه ضد الهجوم الاسرائيلي :
القياده في القاهرة تركت حرية اتخاذ القرار فى الدفاع عن مدينة الإسماعيلية لقائد الجيش الثاني الميداني اللواء /عبد المنعم خليل الذي عٌين ليله 16 أكتوبر خلفا للواء سعد مأمون لإصابته بأزمة قلبيه أثناء تطوير الهجوم يوم 14 أكتوبر وقد توقع /عبد المنعم خليل أنه مع وجود الثغرة فى منطقة الدفرسوار المجاورة  لا بد أن يدعم باحتلال مدينة الإسماعيلية  فأعد عدته للمعركه القادمة  وأتخذ الإجراءات اللازمة لحماية مداخل ألمدينه كالأتى.
- حرك الكتيبه 85 مظلات بقياده المقدم /عاطف منصف الي نقطه جبل مريم ودعمها بسريه مدفعية مضادة للدبابات  وسريه هاون 120ملي.
- حرك  المجموعه 139 قتال بقياده العقيد / أسامه إبراهيم  الي مناطق نفيشه وأبو عطوة .
-  حرك كتيبه ميكانيكية من منطقه عين غصين بجبل مريم إلي الشمال من الترعة الحلوة بعد أن استلمت الكتيبة 85 مظلات الدفاع عن تلك المنطقة .
-  سحب سبعة كتائب مدفعيه من جنوب ترعه الإسماعيلية الي الشمال ، لتنضم إلي مجموعه مدفعيه الجيش الثاني رقم 2 ودفع عناصر إدارة وتوجيه النيران إلي الحد الأمامي للقوات 
- حشد مدفعيه الفرقة 16 مشاه والفرقة 21 مدرعة من شرق القناة  بالتنسيق مع مجموعات مدفعيه الجيش الثاني ليكون الإجمالي في حدود 16 كتيبه مدفعيه مختلفة الأعيرة .
- تم دفع اللواء 118 ميكانيكي لاحتلال نقاط دفاع علي الجسور شمال الترعة الحلوة التى كانت تعتبر مانع مائي وتلغيم الجسور عليها  .
بداية المعركة فى  22 أكتوبر 1973
- مهد الطيران الإسرائيلي للمعركة بقصف المدينة وتركز القصف الجوي علي معسكر الجلاء لوجود قياده الجيش الثاني به وعلى نقطه جبل مريم وموقع أبو عطوة ونفيشه وكان قد سبق تدعيمهم بالقوات كما تم تدمير كوبري أبو جاموس فى  الهجوم الجوي.
بعد القصف الجوي بدأت الدبابات الإسرائيلية في التقدم عبر المحاور الثلاث  وكان أول المواقع التي اتجهت لها الدبابات الإسرائيلية هو موقع أبو عطوة  فتصدى لهم مقاتلي الصاعقة التابعين  للمجموعة 139 وأجبروا العدو علي الارتداد بعد أن أوقعوا بدباته خسائر جسيمه .
عاود  العدو الهجوم علي كوبري نفيشه وموقع أبو عطوة  تحت غطاء جوى وقصف مكثف    فتصدى لهم مقاتلي الصاعقة وأجبروهم  علي الانسحاب .
أدرك العدو أن الهجوم على الموقع بالمدرعات سيفشل فدفع قوة مظليين لاحتلال المواقع فأوقعها أبطالنا في كمين  و قتل منهم 53 جندي فتوقف الهجوم الإسرائيلي بعد ثلاث هجمات فاشلة .
تحول الهجوم الإسرائيلي الي كوبري نفيشه حيث قام العدو الجوي بتدمير الكوبري لحصار القوات المدافعة ومرة أخرى أقف أبطال الصاعقة الهجوم  وكبدوا العدو خسائر تقدر ب 3 دبابات و2 عربه نصف جنزير بأطقمها 
 وقد بلغت خسائر مجموعة الصاعقة المصرية  24 شهيد و 42 مصاب.
- حاول العدو بعد الظهر التقدم تجاه الكوبري العلوي علي طريق القاهرة الإسماعيلية الصحراوي إلا أن القصف المدفعي المصري لرجال العميد أبو غزالة  وبسالة الرجال ردهم خائبين  .
واستمر التراشق المدفعي طوال اليوم حتى بدأ وقف إطلاق النار في السريان مع منتصف الليل فتبددت أحلام شارون فى احتلال الإسماعيلية  انتظروني
أشكركم ودمتم بخير
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*[color="blue"]معركة مدينة السويس الباسلة 24 أكتوبر 1973
هى معركة مختلفة عن معركة الإسماعيلية فمعركة الإسماعيلية كان المدافعين عنها رجال القوات المسلحة أما فى معركة السويس فقد دافع عنها أهلها من المدنين الذين لم يهاجروا منها  بجانب قوات الدفاع المدني وقوات الشرطة بجانب وحدات الجيش الثالث الميداني وأفراد منظمة سيناء العربية وقد كانت أخر المعارك الكبرى قبل وقف إطلاق النار 
يقول المرحوم اللواء محمد عبد الغنى الجمسى رئيس هيئة العمليات فى حرب أكتوبر 1973 ووزير الدفاع بعد ذلك  فى مذكراته ( حاول لواءان من فرقة أدان المدرعة اقتحام المدينة من الشمال والغرب بعد قصف بالمدفعية والطيران مدة طويلة لتحطيم الروح المعنوية للمقاتلين داخل المدينة . ودارت معركة السويس اعتبارا من 24 أكتوبر بمقاومة شعبية من ابناء السويس مع قوة عسكرية من الفرقة 19 مشاة داخل المدينة وبجهود رجال السويس ورجال الشرطة والسلطة المدنية مع القوة العسكرية ، أمكن هزيمة قوات العدو التي تمكنت من دخول المدينة ، وكبدنها الكثير من الخسائر بين قتلى وجرحى وظلت الدبابات الإسرائيلية المدمرة فى الطريق الرئيسي المؤدى إلى داخل المدينة شاهدا على فشل القوات الإسرائيلية فى اقتحام المدينة والاستيلاء عليها )
لنعود لبداية المعركة
بعد استغلال الجيش الإسرائيلي لثغرة الدفرسوار تم تكليف فرقة الجنرال آدن بالتقدم جنوبا إلى مدينة السويس لتعويض خسائرهم فى معركة الإسماعيلية 
بدأت معركة السويس آخر معركة كبرى في حرب أكتوبر يومي 24و25 أكتوبر عام 1973 فى الساعة السابعة من صباح يوم 24 أكتوبر قبل وقف إطلاق النار وكانت إسرائيل قد قررت في 23 أكتوبر قبل وصول مراقبي الأمم المتحدة اقتحام السويس واحتلالها لقطع الإمدادات عن الجيش الثالث الميداني وإحكام حصاره فأوكلت المهمة إلى لواء مدرع وكتيبة مشاة من لواء المظليين ولم تكن تتوقع أي مقاومة عند دخول المدينة التي كانت تعلم ضعف دفاعاتها ولكنها لم تكن تتوقع بسالة المدافعين عنها  .
فور دخولهم المدينة كان المدافعين عنها قد نصبوا كمين للواء المدرع وأوقعوا فيه خسائر كبيرة  كما تم محاصرة المظليين  داخل مباني المدينة.
في 23 أكتوبر، كان ابراهام آدان قائد الفرقة لديه ثلاثة ألوية مدرعة ولواء مشاة مؤلف من خمس أو ست كتائب.[4]يوم  24 أكتوبر كان ابراهام آدان قائد الفرقة المكلفة بالهجوم على المدينة الباسلة  قد دفع  لواءين إسرائيليين إلى مشارف المدينة مع كتيبة من المظليين بقيادة يوفي جنوب غرب المدينة على خليج السويس بالقرب من مصفاة النفط القديمة.
اتخذ لواء مدرع تحت قيادة الكولونيل أرييه كيرين غرب السويس مقر له واعطى أوامره  إلى  كتيبة دبابات تحت قيادة اللفتنانت كولونيل ناحوم زاكين برفقة كتيبة من المشاة الخاصة لإقتحام المدينة على أن يتبعه  يوسي يوفي قائد المظليين  ليشارك فى  الهجوم باستخدام تسعة عربات مدرعة سوفيتية تم أسرها حتى يصيب المصريين الارتباك من جنسية هذه الدبابات 
كان عدد القوات المصرية داخل مدينة السويس ما يقرب من (5000) رجل من رجال المؤخرة المسلحين  بالأسلحة الصغيرة والبنادق وتدارك الأمر  العميد أ.ح./ يوسف عفيفي قائد الفرقة 19 مشاة  الموجودة شرق القناة فدعم المدينة بالصواريخ المضادة بالدروع ومجموعات من  صائدي الدبابات وقد تمكنوا من تدمير أكثر من تسع دبابات إسرائيلية . 
المعركة وبسالة المقاومين :
في الساعة العاشرة وخمسين دقيقة  تغلغلت  كتيبة زاكين لأكثر من ميل فى المدينة و بدأت تتحرك في الشارع الرئيسي وقد  تم تقسيم الكتيبة  إلى ثلاث مجموعات كل مجموعة  ثماني دبابات ويتبع  كل دبابة عربة مدرعة وقبل  ثلاثة أميال من  خليج السويس شاهدوا عدد من  الجنود المصريين الغير مسلحين و بعضهم  يرفع أيديهم في استسلام فأطمئن الإسرائيليين فأبتلع اليهود الطعم حتى أنهم صعدوا ليروا المنظر من أبراج دباباتهم وعند مفترق الطرق بحي الأربعين أصيب برج دبابة المقدمة بقذيفتين آر بي جي. أطلقهم بطل المقاومة  محمود عواد ولكن الدبابات أستمرت فى التقدم  حتى منطقة بين سينما رويال وسينما مصر فقام المقاوم البطل /  إبراهيم سليمان المتمركز بإطلاق  قذيفة آر بي جي. من مسافة 12 فأصاب قرص الدبابة فانفجرت ومال مدفعها إلى الأرضثم أطلق البطل  محمد سرحان قذيفة آر بي جي على ناقلة الجنود المدرعة التي تحمل المظليين التي كانت خلف الدبابة الأولى، فاشتعلت فيها النيران ثم  بدأت مجموعات من أهل السويس والجنود فى إطلاق  نيران كثيفة من أسلحة خفيفة كما هاجموا بالقنابل اليدوية وتم تدمير عشرين دبابة إسرائيلية من أربعة وعشرين .
بدأ اليهود  في النزول من المركبات والاحتماء في المباني المجاورة فتم تصفيتهم وما تبقى من الكتيبة حاول التراجع بدون نظام فلاحقهم المدافعين بالأسلحة الخفيفة والقنابل اليدوية وقنابل المولوتوفوحاولت الأربع دبابات المتبقية  الهروب من خلف مسجد سيدي الأربعين ولكن كمين نصبه جنود من الفرقة 19 مشاة اضطرهم للتراجع. 
بدأ المظليين في التراجع عبر الشارع وكانوا لا يستطيعون معرفة مصادر النيران فأصيبت ناقلة جنود يوسي يوفي المدرعة بقذيفة آر بي جي، مما أسفر عن مقتل أربعة من رجاله وجرح هو والباقين. 
أسحبت معظم المركبات ولجأ الجنود الإسرائيليين إلى المبانى خاصة  قسم شرطة الأربعين وكان قائدهم اللفتنانت "ديفيد اميت  فقاومتهم قوات الشرطة ولكن المظليين سيطروا على المبنى  وأصابوا  اثنين وأسروا ثمانية من رجال الشرطة  وبدأ المظليين  في إطلاق النار على المقاومينورجال الشرطة  المحيطين بالمبنى.
 حاول رجال الشرطة المصريين مرتين اقتحام مركز الشرطة وإنقاذ الأسرى في الداخل وواجهوا مقاومة من اليهود فتم قصف  المبنى بقذائف آر بي جي والقنابل اليدوية فاشتعلت النيران  بالطابق الثاني وصد اليهود المتحصنين الهجوم  وأستشهد ثمانية من الأبطال .
ظل إطلاق النيران على القسم مستمر وكذا أستمر تفتيش المبانى للعثور على أي إسرائيليين  فقرر الإسرائيليون الإفراج عن ضابط شرطة لإبلاغ المصريين عن رغبتهم في الاستسلام على أن يضمن لهم أنهم لن يتعرضوا للأذى ولكن المقاومين لم يقبلوا شروطهم .
حاولت قوات مدرعة إسرائيلية الوصول للمبنى ولكنها فشلت من شدة المقاومة  .
في حوالي الساعة الرابعة مساء، حاول ابراهيم سليمان وثلاثة آخرين من اقتحام المبنى. بتسلق الأعمدة فلقوا مصرعهم وصعد  عدد قليل من المصريين إلى سطح المبنى المجاور لمركز الشرطة وقتلوا خمسة  مظليين إسرائيليين كانوا متمركزين  على سطح .
مع حلول الظلام  أمر الجنرال آدان القوات المدرعة بالخروج من المدينة. كما اصدر آدان أوامره للمظليين بالخروج من المدينة سيرا على الأقدام. أقتنع المظليين المحاصرين بقسم الشرطة أنهم لن يتم إنقاذهم وأن المصريين لن يتخذوا أسرى بل سيقتلونهم  فقررالبعض منهم الانتحار قبل الوقوع في أيدي المصريين. 
في الثانية صباحاً، تلقى أميت اتصالاَ أمره بالخروج فخرجواوتحت غطاء المدفعية، و لم يستطيعوا التحرك بسرعة بسبب الزجاج المكسور والحطام. بعد ما يقرب من ساعتين، وصلوا إلى ترعة عذبة في منطقة خارج السيطرة المصرية. واتجهوا إلى جسر وعيروه. وقبل الفجر بقليل وصلوا إلى قوات كيرين خارج المدينة
 نتائج المعركة
خسر الإسرائيليين 80 قتيل و 120 جريح وقد حاول الإسرائيليين مرتين إعادة الهجوم أيام  25 أكتوبر و 28 أكتوبر ولكن تم صدهم. 
في الثامن والعشرين، أتخذ مراقبي الأمم المتحدة مواقعهم غرب السويس
للموضوع بقية
أشكركم ودمتم بخير

[/color]*

----------


## نسمة أمل

> افعلها و سوف يتدخل البنتاجون.
> *وقد سعت أمريكا وإسرائيل لوقف إطلاق النار لأن القوة الإسرائيلية بالثغرة كانت تعتبر قوة أسيرة والقضاء عليهم كان يعتبر قضاء على الجيش الإسرائيلي*


*


هذا ما كنت أبحث عنه 

اذا سمحت لي ، هل يمكنني ان أقتحم مذكرتك هاتهمن أجل طرح مجموعة أسئلة ليس للمناقشة و لكن لانني احتاج أن استوعب و اذا سمحت لي أن أنقل أليك مقطع من موضوع معين أثار الكثير من الاسئلة التي لم أستطع الاجابة عنها 

اذا كان هذا ممكن سأعود الى الموضوع من اجل أن أسألك 

و جزاك الله ألف خير و نور دربك*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> هذا ما كنت أبحث عنه 
> 
> اذا سمحت لي ، هل يمكنني ان أقتحم مذكرتك هاتهمن أجل طرح مجموعة أسئلة ليس للمناقشة و لكن لانني احتاج أن استوعب و اذا سمحت لي أن أنقل أليك مقطع من موضوع معين أثار الكثير من الاسئلة التي لم أستطع الاجابة عنها 
> 
> اذا كان هذا ممكن سأعود الى الموضوع من اجل أن أسألك 
> 
> و جزاك الله ألف خير و نور دربك [/b][/color]


*فى إنتظارك يا ابنتى بكل الترحاب
أشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## نسمة أمل

*فيدلي شارون في أكثر من كتاب ومقالة وخاصة في كتابه أدناه ، كيفية "نقل ذلك الجسر" العائم عبر صحراء سيناء وكيفية إنزاله للماء وكيف أن الدبابات التي "سحبته" فوق ساحة أعدت بشكل "سريع" وكيف تم إعداد تلك الساحة لإنزال الكوبري "كـــاملا" في الماء

عند التمعن في الصور أدناه عن الكوبري الأسرائيلي (الواضحة لكل طائرة إستطلاع) وبشكل لا يدعو للشك ، يبقي السؤال الهام

1 - لماذا لم تكتشف طائرات الإستطلاع الجوي المصرية هذا الكوبري علي الحافة الغربية للقناة (بالقرب من مكان إنزاله) .... ؟؟؟؟؟

2 - هل إكتشفت طائرات الإستطلاع والإستكشاف الجوي المصرية هذا الكوبري الضخم الذي يبين وجوده علي نية العبور .... ؟؟؟؟؟


3 - هل تم تحليل تلك الصور ... ؟؟؟؟

4 - لماذا لم يتم إتخاذ الإجراءات الدفاعية الوقائية المصرية اللازمة عند منطقة وجوده ..... ؟؟؟؟

5 - لماذا لم تتخذ الإجرارات الدفاعية في المنطقة الواقعة بين حدود كل من الجيش الثاني والثالث ... حيث كان هذا الكوبري لا يزال متواجدا علي الضفة الشرقية للقناة .... ؟؟؟؟

من المعروف ، أن صور الإستطلاع والإستكشاف الجوي تخضع لتحليل دقيق ويتم تبيلغ تلك المعلومات إلي القيادة الميدانية ... وقيادة أركان الحرب

1 - هل تم ذلك ... ؟؟؟

2 - إذا كان ذلك قد تم ...

- أ - لماذا لم تتخذ الإجراءات المضادة سواء بتدمير الكوبري أو قذفه أو تسلل أفراد الصاعقة لتدميره ....

- ب - أماذا م يتم إتخاذ إجراءات دفاعية في المنطقة التي شوهد فيها


صــورة الكــوبري الإسرائيلي الذي إستعمل للعبور

ويشاهد الدبابات التي كانت "تجره وتسحبه إلي ضفة القناة" وهو يختلف بشكل واضح عن الكباري المصرية التي إستعملت للعبور
ولا بد لكل إمكانيات الإستطلاع الجوي المصري أن تكون قد إكتشفت ذلك .... (ولا أود أن أتحدث عن التدعيم الإستطلاعي الروسي)





يري الكوبري بعد إنزاله في المياه ..... وتمكين الوصل بين الضفتين 




هناك سؤال سيظهر بشكل واضح أمام الجميع ويستدعي البحث والرد


1 - مــــاذا تم في صور الإستكشاف والإستطلاع الجوي المصري منذ يوم 10 أكتوبر 1973 حتي يوم 16 أكتوبر 1973

(هذا يعني ... منذ بداية "معرفة" واقعية الجسر الجوي الإسرائيلي لنقل المساعدات الحربية ال/ريكية إلي إسرائيل ، إعتبارا من يوم 9 أكتوبر 1973 (شركة العال الإسرائيلية يومي 9 و 10) ثم بعد ذلك عملية "نيكل جراس الرسمية الأمؤيكية)


2 - ماذا حدث لوثائق تقييم وتحلليل هذه الصور

3 - هل تم إبلاغ القيادة العليا "أركان الحرب" .. والقيادة الميدانية بنتائج الإستطلاع .... ؟؟؟؟

4 - أين هذه التقارير ... وماذا حدث لهم ... وأين إختفوا ..... ؟؟؟؟؟


من المعروف أن الإستطلاع الجوي يتبع "قيادة القوات الجوية" ..... ومن المعروف أن هناك أكثر من ضابط طيران
مصري كلفوا بهذه المهمة .... ويقوم أحمد زايد "فوندايز" بعمل حديث صحفي معهم ...

ويمكن لهوؤلاء إثبات قيامهم ... أو ... عدم قيامهم بطلعات إستكشافية .... (علاوة علي المعلومات الروسية من الأقمار الصناعية


مـــا هـــي الــحــقــيــقــة ...... ؟؟؟؟؟


الى هنا سأتوقف في انتظار ردك 

بس اذكر شي انه ما عم ناقشك بدي أعرف منك لاني بوثق فيك و في كل كلمة بتكتبها ، 

ليسا في كثير اشيا مو فهمانتها و بتمنى تصبر علي شوي أنا معلوماتي الحربية قليلة جدا بس راح تابع معك 


و جزاك الله ألف خير و نور دربك 
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الفاضلة العزيزة / نسمة امل
ساحاول أن أجيب على أسئلتك والله هو الموفق .*



> - لماذا لم تكتشف طائرات الإستطلاع الجوي المصرية هذا الكوبري علي الحافة الغربية للقناة (بالقرب من مكان إنزاله) .... ؟؟؟؟؟
> 2 - هل إكتشفت طائرات الإستطلاع والإستكشاف الجوي المصرية هذا الكوبري الضخم الذي يبين وجوده علي نية العبور .... ؟؟؟؟؟
> 3 - هل تم تحليل تلك الصور ... ؟؟؟؟
> 4 - لماذا لم يتم إتخاذ الإجراءات الدفاعية الوقائية المصرية اللازمة عند منطقة وجوده .....
> - لماذا لم تتخذ الإجرارات الدفاعية في المنطقة الواقعة بين حدود كل من الجيش الثاني والثالث ... حيث كان هذا الكوبري لا يزال متواجدا علي الضفة الشرقية للقناة .... ؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟


*أتمنى أن تقرأى ما ورد بمشاركتى عن الثغرة وكيفية حدوثها ولكنى سأحاول أن أجاوب باختصار .
فى البداية كانت الفرقة الرابعة المدرعة المصرية تتمركز غرب قناة السويس فى الفجوة بين الجيشين الثانى والثالث . وعندما زاد الضغط الإسرائيلي على الجبهة السورية أتخذ الرئيس / أنور السادات قرار بعبور الفرقة الرابعة للقناة لتخفيف الضغط على الجبهة السورية وبالفعل  تركزت كل العمليات على الجبهة المصرية وكانت معركة الدبابات الكبرى .
بعبور الفرقة الرابعة أنكشفت الفجوة بين الجيشين الثانى والثالث وقد صورتها الأقمار الصناعية الأمريكية وعلى الفور تم أخبار إسرائيل بالفجوة وكان هناك خطة إسرائيلية وضعها شارون لعبور القناة وكان وجود الفرقة الرابعة بين الجيشين على الضفة الغربية يجعل تنفيذ هذه الخطة مستحيل وبعبور الفرقة للضفة الشرقية رغم  أعتراض  الفريق الشاذلى رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة فى هذا الوقت أصبح تنفيذ خطة العبور الإسرائيلية ممكناً على أن يتم تحييد الطيران المصرى وإعطاء المقدرة للطائرات الإسرائيلية للعمل بالجبهة .
بداية العبور الإسرائيلى للثغرة لم يكن عن طريق الكبارى ولكن كان بعدد سبعة دباباتن برمائية تسللت ليلاً للضفة الغربية حسب ما أبلغ القائد المحلى للجبهة به قيادة الجيش وقد سارعت هذه الدبابات بالتظاهر بالعودة للضفة الشرقية لخداعنا ثم أختبأت فى الأشجار الكثيفة الموجودة بالمنطقة وهنا نجد أن عدم أخذ الأمر بالجدية المطلوبة جعل عدد الدبابات الإسرائيلية البرمائية التى عبرت مياه القناة يزداد وكان أول أهدافها تدمير قواعد الصواريخ المضادة للطائرات التى أخذت على غرة فهى فى غرب القناة ومن المفترض أنها فى حماية قواتنا ولكن القوات التى كانت موجودة بالفجوة بعد عبور الفرقة الرابعة المدرعة كانت كلها قوات مؤخرة أى شئون إدارة للأمداد بالطعام والمهمات وبعضها طبى وكان تسليح القائمين على هذه المؤخرات تسليح شخصى . المهم تم تدمير قواعد الصواريخ المصرية المضادة للطائرات بالمنطقة كهدف أول للدبابات الإسرائيلية فأصبح بمقدور الطائرات الإسرائيلية التى وردت فى هذا الوقت من أمريكا بطياريها اليهود الذيم كانوا يخدمون بالجيش الأمريكى أصبح بمقدورها حماية أى قوات ستعبر بعد ذلك وأصبح دور الصواريخ المصرية المضادة للطائرات محيداً بعد إمداد أمريكا لإسرائيل بوسائل التشويش الألكترونى فتم التشويش على الصواريخ وكذا على الطائرات المصرية فأصبح من المتعذر وجود أتصال بين الطائرات والموجهين بالمطارات الحربية المصرية وهذا أتاح لليهود العبور تحت حماية الطيران الإسرائيلى الوارد من أمريكا لأرض القتال .
مدفعية الجيشين الثانى والثالث الميدانى كانت تقصف الفجوة التى أفلح اليهود بمعونة صور الأقمار الصناعية من إقامة رأس جسر فيها ثم تم فرد الكوبرى الذى تم تجميعه بمنطقة رأس الجسرثم عبرت عليه الدبابات الإسرائيلية ألتى أنزلت بمطار العريش وميتاء العريش وعند تدمير بعض هذه الدبابات كان عداد الكيلو الخاص بها يشير للمسافة بين العريش ومنطقة الجبهة مما يعنى أنها دبابات لم تسير إلا هذه المسافة وأنها وردت للجبهة جديدة بأطقمها من اليهود الأمريكان وهذه حقيقة موجودة فى المراجع التى تحدثت عن الحرب ومنها مراجع إسرائيلية وأمريكية .
الكشف على وثائق حرب أكتوبر لم يتم حتى الأن وهذه عادتنا نحن العرب ولكن تم الكشف عن الوثائق الإسرائيلية وما ذكرته بمداخلتى رداً على أسئلتك موجود فيها*

م


> ن المعروف ، أن صور الإستطلاع والإستكشاف الجوي تخضع لتحليل دقيق ويتم تبيلغ تلك المعلومات إلي القيادة الميدانية ... وقيادة أركان الحرب
> 1 - هل تم ذلك ... ؟؟؟
> 2 - إذا كان ذلك قد تم ...
> - أ - لماذا لم تتخذ الإجراءات المضادة سواء بتدمير الكوبري أو قذفه أو تسلل أفراد الصاعقة لتدميره ....
> - ب - أماذا م يتم إتخاذ إجراءات دفاعية في المنطقة التي شوهد فيها


*المعارك سجال يا أبنتى ووجود الثغرة نعم شوه إنتصارنا ولكن المحصلة النهائية رغم أنتصار إسرائيل التكتيكى فى عملية الثغرة فأننا على المستوى الإستراتيجى كنا نحن المنتصرين وطبعاً تم التصوير والتعامل مع الكوبرى الذى كانت تجرى له الصيانة اللازمة لإصلاح ما يتم تدميره ثم أن أبطال الصاعقة المصريين من المجموعة 39 قتال والمجموعة 139 قتال كان لهم دور بطولى بمنطقة الثغرة وهذا يتضح من فرحة الجنود الإسرائيلين بالثغرة بوقف إطلاق النار ولا ننسى أن الجيشين الثانى والثالث كانوا قد ضيقوا الفجوة بينهم والجيب الذى به الثغرة حوصر تماماً غرب القناة فتدخلت أمريكا وقالت أن تصفية الثغرة يعنى التدخل المباشر من البنتاجون لحماية الجيش الإسرائيلى بالثغرة لن الإجهاز على الجيش بهذا الجيب سينهى الجيش الإسرائلى الذى لا يحتمل خسائر عالية بالأفراد*

ن


> المعروف أن الإستطلاع الجوي يتبع "قيادة القوات الجوية" ..... ومن المعروف أن هناك أكثر من ضابط طيران
> مصري كلفوا بهذه المهمة .... ويقوم أحمد زايد "فوندايز" بعمل حديث صحفي معهم ...
> ويمكن لهوؤلاء إثبات قيامهم ... أو ... عدم قيامهم بطلعات إستكشافية .... (علاوة علي المعلومات الروسية من الأقمار الصناعية
> مـــا هـــي الــحــقــيــقــة ...... ؟؟؟؟؟


*الإستطلاع لم يكن حكر على القوات الجوية فقط بل كان يتم من الجو ومن البر وبالعين المجردة من قوات الصاعقة التى أخحتلطت بمن تبقى من الأهالى بأهل المنطقة وكل ما ذكره الطيارين للصديق العزيز / أحمد زايد صحيح والحمد لله فأنا عضو بالمجموعة 73 مؤخين الخاصة باحمد زايد وغن كنت منشغل قليلاً عن متابعتهم حالياً .
أشكرك ودمت بخير وأرجوا أن أكون قد أفلحت فى الإجابة المختصرة عنن أسئلتك التى تحتاج لمجلدات للإجابة عليها .*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*معركة المنصورة الجوية
تخيلوا معركة جوية تشترك فيها 182 طائرة مقاتلة وتستمر 53 دقيقة من القتال الجوي التلاحمي . طبعاً قبل حدوث هذه المعركة لم يكن يخطر ببال أي محلل عسكري حدوث مثل هذه المعركة الشرسة فعادة لا تستغرق المعرك الجوية إلا دقائق معدودة وبين أعداد محدودة من الطائرات إما بهذا العدد وكل هذا الوقت فهو ما جعل هذه المعركة معركة تاريخية فريدة من نوعها .
منذ بداية الحرب في السادس من أكتوبر 1973 ومصر متفوقة فى القتال والطيران الإسرائيلي لا يجروء على الاقتراب من الجبهة بفعل الصواريخ المصرية المضادة للطائرات والتي حيدت بعد حدوث الثغرة ووصول معدات تشويش الكتروني من أمريكا وطائرات حربية حديثة يقودها طيارين يهود من الذين يخدمون بالجيش الأمريكي للجبهة مما أعطى حرية حركة للطيران الإسرائيلي التي أرادت أن تثبت أنها ما زالت متفوقة في المجال الجوى الزى هو فخرها وزراعها الطويلة .
كان التفكير الإسرائيلى هو تدمير المطارات المصرية التى تنطلق منها الطائرات الحربية خاصة المطارات الموجودة بمنطقة الجبهة (من طنطا، والمنصورة، والصالحية ، ابو حماد ) مما يمكنها من أن تفرض سيطرتها على أعمال القتال التى تدور على البر فى الجبهة وكانت البداية بقاعدة المنصورة الجوية .
 وقعت المعركة  يوم  14 أكتوبر 1973 حيث دفعت إسرائيل بمائة وعشرين  طائرة مقاتلة من نوع طراز إف-4 فانتوم وإيه 4 سكاى هواك فرصدها الرادار المصري وعلى الفور انطلقت من أكثر من مطار حوالي 62 طائرة مقاتلة مصرية من طراز ميج  21متصدية للطائرات المغيرة وكانت المعركة فوق مدينة المنصورة  وقد صنفت المعركة على أنها  أكبر معركة جوية بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية وقد صدر البيان المصري رقم 39 في الساعة العاشرة مساءا جاء فيه ( دارت  اليوم عدة معارك جوية بين قواتنا الجوية وطائرات العدو التي حاولت مهاجمة قواتنا ومطاراتنا وكان أعنفها المعركة التي دارت بعد ظهر اليوم فوق شمال الدلتا. وقد دمرت خلالها للعدو 15 طائرة وأصيب لنا 3 طائرات( فى الحقيقة هم 6 طائرات ) فقد سقطت طائرتان بسبب فشلهم فى الوصول لقاعدتهم بعد نفاذ الوقود وطائرة أخرى دخلت فى حطام طائرة إسرائيلية أثناء سقوطها بخلاف الثلاثة طائرات الذي شملهم البيان ). كما تمكنت وسائل دفاعنا الجوي من إسقاط 29 طائرة للعدو منها طائرتا هيلكوبتر. وبذلك يكون إجمالي خسائر العدو من الطائرات في المعارك اليوم 44 طائرة منها طائرتا هيلكوبتر.)وكان شهدائنا من الطيارين عدد أثنين شهيد فقط والباقى من الذين أسقطت طائراتهم هبطوا سالمين بالمظلات بحمد اللهوقد حاول العدو الإسرائيلي تكذيب البيان المصري حيث أصدر بيان عن المعركة في اليوم التالي جاء فيه أن القوات الجوية الإسرائيلية أسقطت 15 طائرة مقاتلة مصرية ولكن هذا الرقم تضائل إلى سبع طائرات فقط فيما بعد مما يثبت تخبط البيانات الإسرائيلية وبعدها عن الحقيقة . وقد اتخذت القوات الجوية المصرية يوم 14 من أكتوبر عيداً لها حيث تعتبر هذه المعركة فخر للقوات الجوية المصرية.
وعن تفاصيل المعركة فقد رصد الرادار المصري وعناصر المراقبة بالنظر فى تمام الساعة 3:15 عصرا حوالي  20 مقاتلة إسرائيلية من طراز فانتوم ف 4  قادمة من البحر متجهة الي بور سعيد وكانت هذه الموجة الأولى لها هدف هو تشتيت فكر القادة المصريين ودفعهم للاشتباك بعيداً عن الهدف الأساسي للعدو فصدرت الأوامر لقاعدة المنصورة الجوية  بتجهيز 16 مقاتلة من طراز ميج 21 لعمل مظلة جوية فوق القاعدة الجوية ثم تم رصد 60 مقاتلة إسرائيلية من ثلاثة اتجاهات مختلفة في اتجاه بلطيم و دمياط و بورسعيد فى الساعة 3:30وهى الطائرات التي كانت مكلفة بالهدف الحقيقي وهو تدمير المطارات ودفاعاتنا الجوية بعد ذلك بثماني دقائق أبلغت محطات الرادار المصرية بقدوم 16 طائرة إسرائيلية من نفس الاتجاه علي ارتفاع منخفض جدا وتوالى رصد الطائرات الإسرائيلية حتى بلغ العدد 120 طائرة  فأقلعت 62 الطائرات المصرية من مطارات الجبهة لملاقات الطائرات الإسرائيلية والاشتباك معها .وقد تكبد العدو الخسائر التى أوردتها فى أول الموضوع .
وكان فشل العدو في تدمير قاعدة المنصورة الجوية تكرار لفشله أيام7, 9 و 12 من أكتوبر.
وأترككم مع شهادة بعض إبطالنا من الطيارين الأبطال .
الطيار / قدري عبد الحميد :
في 14 أكتوبر كنت عائدا من معركة قتال جوي و كان الوقود علي وشك النفاذ ورغم ذلك  فهاجمت اشتبكت مع طائرات العدو فوق قاعدة المنصورة  وكان جحيما من القتال الجوي و قد أسقطت  بمدفعي الرشاش مقاتلة إسرائيلية من طراز فانتوم و لكن في أثناء المعركة نفذ الوقود وتوقف محرك طائرتي وحاولت الهبوط ولكنى لم أستطيع فقزت بالمظلة .
ويقول الطيار / قدري عبد الحميد 
كان الطيارون الإسرائيليون فى هذه المعركة  ممتازون ,لم يكونوا هم نفس الطيارون الذين واجهناهم في بداية الحرب, هؤلاء كانوا أفضل بكثير, اعتقد أنهم أجانب

الطيار / مدحت عرفة مدير قطاع البحوث العسكرية بالقوات الجوية قبل غحالته للتقاعد ورئيس قطاع الأرصاد الجوية بوزارة الطيران المدني حتى خروجه على المعاش .يقول
كانت مهمتي الهجوم الأرضي علي قوات العدو ليلا ولكنى أصبت فى الهجوم الإسرائيلى على قاعدة المنصورة يوم 7 أكتوبر حيث تم تدمير عربة كنت بداخلها ورغم ذلك تحاملت على نفسى وقمت بمهمة ليلية ثم تم عرضي فى اليوم التالي على مستشفى القوات الجوية حيث قرر الأطباء أنى فى حاجة لأجازة وبالطبع لم أقم بها وذهبت مباشرة للقاعدة وفى يوم 14 أكتوبر كنت ضمن أربع طائرات مجهزين فى وضع القتال رقم واحد فى انتظار أى أوامر وانطلقنا للاشتباك مع طائرات العدو مع باقى طائراتنا المقاتلة وكنا نراقب بعضنا لنحمى ظهورنا أثناء القتال وكانت طائراتنا تهبط للتزود بالوقود ثم تعاود الاشتراك فى المعركة مما أوقع فى ظن العدو أننا ندفع بطائرات جديدة للقتال ففرت الطائرات الإسرائيلية من سماء القتال 

الطيار/ أحمد يوسف الوكيل :

كنت ضمن تشكيل من أربعة مقاتلات لاعتراض 6 مقاتلات إسرائيلية و قسمنا أنفسنا لفريقين وكانت الطائرات الإسرائيلية تحمل حمولة كبيرة مما يدل على أنها كانت لها مهمة تدميرية على الأرض  فاضطرت لإلقاء حمولتها من القنابل لتستطيع القتال الجوي ضدنا و تمكنت من إسقاط مقاتلة إسرائيلية هبط طياريها بالمظلات حيث تم أسرهم ز ومن كثرة عدد الطائرات التى كانت بالمعركة كنت أشعر أننى فى ميدان عام وقت ذروة المرور فيه . 

الطيار/ نصر موسي :
في 14 أكتوبر كنت ضمن المظلة الجوية فوق قاعدة المنصورة وعندما صدرت الأوامر بالاشتباك  فزدنا من سرعتنا و القينا خزانات الوقود الإضافية و حددت مقاتلة إسرائيلية لاقتناصها و لكني رأيت  مقاتلة إسرائيلية خلفي فناورت فمتنحياً يمينا بسرعة شديدة و أصبحت خلفها و أسقطتها بمدفع مقاتلتي الرشاش و ظللت محلقا في الجو لمدة 30 دقيقة و عندما هبطت كان مؤشر الوقود يعطي صفرا . 

الطيار /أحمد ناصر :
كانت هذه المعركة أطول معركة بين المقاتلات النفاثة و كانت تضطر مقاتلاتنا للهبوط للتزود بالوقود و إعادة التسليح و تطير ثانية في 7 دقائق , و كان الإقلاع محدد له  ثلاث دقائق و لكن طيارونا كان يقلعون في دقيقة و نصف و كانت النسبة بين مقاتلاتنا الي مقاتلات العدو 1 : 2 لصالح مقاتلات العدو ومع ذلك كان أدائنا أفضل من الإسرائيليين وأتذكر  ملازم طيار أسمه محمد أصاب مقاتلة إسرائيلية و كان قريبا جدا من المقاتلة الإسرائيلية فانفجرت الطائرتان و هبطا بمظلتيهما وأنقذ محمد الطيار الإسرائيلي من أيد الفلاحين الذين كادوا أن يفتكوا به  و ذهب به  إلي المستشفي وزاره فى اليوم التالي .

والشيء بالشيء يذكر فأنني  أذكر بطولة شاب مصري لا أعرف أسمه من قوات الدفاع الجوى وكان يحمل صاروخ من طراز سام 7 بجوار قاعدة المنصورة اسقط طائرة إسرائيلية فى غارة يوم 12 أكتوبر وكان يتمركز فوق مئذنة مسجد وعندما عاودت الطائرات الإسرائيلية الهجوم فى موجة أخرى هاجمت المئذنة وكانت قد رصدت بطلنا فوقها عندما أسقط طائراتهم إلا أن البطل كان قد أنتقل فوق صهريج للمياه فأسقط طائرة أخرى .
والحمد لله فقد أنعم الله على وخدمت فى قاعدة المنصورة الجوية بعد الحرب وخروجي من المستشفى .
أشكركم ودمتم بخير 
*

----------


## نسمة أمل

*السلام عليكم : شكرا لك على صبرك علي 

و لكن ممكن وحدة وحدة لانه كنت متابعة الموضوع بس وقت رجعت لقيت حالي متأخرة كثير 

كمان لازم تعذرني لانه معلوماتي  الحربية مو كل هالقد 


يعني من الآخر أبر على بنتك و تحملها 
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

يوم الشهيد 
(وَلاَ تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتًا بَلْ أَحْيَاء عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ 169 ) ألـ عمران 
عندما يهل علينا التاسع من مارس من كل عام  كنا نسارع بالذهاب إلى جمعية المحاربين القدماء وضحايا الحرب بصفتنا أعضاء فيها  .  نجتمع على صور زملائنا  التي لم تغيب أبداً عن أعيننا  فنترحم عليهم ونصلى صلاة الغائب . فى هذا العام كان اجتماعنا في أحد أندية القوات المسلحة .    وعددنا يقل في كل عام فالموت   يخطف منا كل عام من حان موعده والمرضى وكبر السن  يجعل البعض لا يحضر ,
 فى هذا العام كانت السيرة العطرة لصاحب الذكرى واليوم  للشهيد الفريق / عبد المنعم رياض هى الغالبة لذا قفزت فوق ما  أعددته وجئتكم بسيرته .



في بلدة قرية سبرباى التابعة  مدينة طنطا عاصمة محافظة الغربية التي أتشرف بأن أصولي منها , في 23 أكتوبر 1919 ولد بطلنا  عبد المنعم رياض .
تخرج  عبد المنعم رياض من بالكلية الحربية في 21 فبراير 1938 وكان ثاني  دفعته  وحصل على ماجستير العلوم العسكرية  من كلية أركان الحرب عام 1944 ، وكان الأول على الخرجين. 

شارك الشهيد فى الحرب العالمية الثانية ضد الألمان والإيطاليين بين عامى 1941 و 1942 ،وشارك في حرب فلسطين عام 1948 والعدوان الثلاثى عام 1956 ،و نكسة 1967 وحرب الاستنزاف، 
عندما بدات تباشير حرب يونيو 1976 تتضح تم تعيين عبد المنعم رياض فى  مايو 1967 قائدا لمركز القيادة المتقدم في عمان بالأردن .
وحينما اندلعت حرب 1967 عين الفريق عبد المنعم رياض قائدا عاما للجبهة الأردنية
تم تعينه رئيسا لأركان حرب القوات المسلحة  فى 11 يونيو 1967 وبدأ مرحلة إعادة البناء,وقام بغعداد خطة الحرب ( الخطة 200 ) وهى الخطة التى تم تطويرها فى حرب أكتوبر 1973. 
كان معروف بالجنرال الذهبى وقد أطلق السوفيت عليه هذا اللقب في عام  1959 بعد حصوله بتقدير إمتياز على دورة تكتيكية تعبوية في الأكاديمية العسكرية العليا  بالإتحاد السوفيتي .
قصة استشهاده 
كان عبد المنعم رياض يحرص على التواجد بين الجنود بالجبهة بصورة مستمرة ( شبه يومية ) فقد تميز كقائد ميداني من طراز فريد علاوة على تميزه كمخطط عسكري إستراتيجي  . ومع بداية مرحلة الصمود والتصدي والانتقال لاستنزاف العدو  .  
، قرر عبد المنعم رياض وفي 9 مارس 1969   التواجد فى بداية هذه المرحلة الحاسمة ( حرب الاستنزاف ) بين مقاتلين الصف الأمامي ( الحد الأمامي للقوات )  فترك مقر القيادة بمدينة   الإسماعيلية لمراقبة وتواجد في أحد المواقع الأمامية للجبهة التي لا يفصلها عن العدو سوى عرض القناة ( الموقع نمرة 6 ) وهذا الاسم معروف به الموقع حتى قبل حرب الأيام الستة في 1967  وهذا  هذا الموقع يقع ضمن مدى رصاصات العدو التي تنطلق من وهو الموقع هو أول من  فتح نيرانه على العدو بكل الأسلحة في يوم 8 مارس 1969 وهو بداية مرحلة استنزاف .
بلا شك فأن عيون مراقبين الاستطلاع الإسرائيلي قد رصدت وجود بطلنا الفريق عبد المنعم رياض فى الموقع نمرة ستة وهى فرصة ذهبية لهم فمن النادر أن يتواجد قائد عسكري بهذا الحجم في أي جبهة قتال كما أن قتله سيكون له مردود دعائي كبير لهم .

وبعد 15 دقيقة  من تواجده بنمرة ستة تجددت اشتباكات المدفعية الثقيلة والدبابات وقد أستهدف العدو الموقع الذى أصيب بقذيفة مباشرة من  مدفعية فاستشهد بطلنا في الحال  . 

كعادتنا فى تكريم أبطالنا بعد موتهم منح الزعيم   الراحل جمال عبد الناصر رتبه “فريق أول”  للفريق الشهيد عبد المنعم كما منحه وسام نجمة الشرف العسكرية وتمت إقامة نصب تذكاري له في الموقع رقم ستة بالإسماعيلية  وتم تسمية أكبر ميادين القاهرة باسمه  . 

سيذكر التاريخ العسكري هذا الرجل الذي أستشهد بين جنوده فى الحد الأمامي للقوات  ورغم الحزن الذي عم الشعب المصري كله على الشهيد فأن جنودنا الأبطال ثأروا له يوم 10 مارس 1969 أي ثاني يوم لاستشهاده بقتل مجموعة ضباط إسرائيليين من الرتب العالية بتقدمهم الجنرال تاك  قائد القوات المدرعة الإسرائيلية فى سيناء.
هذه نبذة مختصرة جداً عن أحد شهدائناالأبرار.
أنتظر ونى بارك الله فيكم
أشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## نسمة أمل

*كم أشعر بالفخر  و أمل حنيما أطلع على سيرة أبطال الحرب 

رحمه الله و أسكنه الجنان العلى 

و جزاك الله ألف خير و نور دربك 

*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الأبنة الفاضلة / نسمة أمل
أشكرك لصبرك فى المتابعة وادعو لك بالخير
هذه هى العملية التى أنتقم فيها أبطال المجموعة 39 قتال للشهيد / عبد المنعم رياض

عملية لسان التمساح من بطولات قوات الصاعقة 
بعد استشهاد الفريق / عبد المنعم رياض في جبهة قناة السويس يوم 9 مارس 2010 وعلى الرغم من الرد فى اليوم التالي بقتل خمسة من أكابر الضباط الإسرائيليين وعلى رأسهم الجنرال تاك قائد قوات المدرعات في سيناء إلا أن البطل المصري الشهيد / العميد إبراهيم الرفاعى قائد المجموعة 39 قتال كانوا قد أعدو عدتهم للانتقام للشهيد. 
أنطلق إبراهيم الرفاعى ومعه أربعة من ضباط المجموعة 39 قتال إلى مدينة الإسماعيلية وقصدوا مقر إرشاد هيئة القناة وهو مبنى مرتفع يتيح لمن يعتليه الرؤية الجيدة للضفة الشرقية للقناة وكان هدف إبراهيم الرفاعى استطلاع الموقع الذي قام بضرب موقع نمرة ستة الذي أستشهد فيه الشهيد عبد المنعم رياض‏.
وكان الموقع الإسرائيلي مكون من أربع دشم‏‏ اثنتان في الأمام واثنتان في الخلف‏بينها أرض يتجمع بها الأفراد للتدريبات العسكرية والرياضية ‏ وخلف الدشم كانت توجد دشم مخازن الذخيرة ومخازن التعيينات والوقود‏.
‏بعد استطلاع الموقف عاد إبراهيم الرفاعى وضباطه إلي القاهرة‏ واختاروا مجموعة منتقاة منالصف والجنود‏ لتدريبهم على المهمة التي خططوا لها بالاتفاق مع القيادة بعد أن قام سلاحالمهندسين ببناء نموذجا مطابقا للموقع الإسرائيلي بناء على الرسم الكر وكي الذي وضعه الرفاعى وزملائه وتم البناء فى منطقة صحراوية تشبه الغرض التيستتم العملية عليها‏ و امضوا حوالي شهر في التدريب علي اقتحام المواقع‏
فى السابع عشر من إبريل 1969 توجه الرفاعى بمجموعته وعددها أربعين مقاتل بعد أن قسمها لأربعة مجموعات على راس كل مجموعة ضابط وعسكروا في مبنيالإرشاد بالإسماعيلية المواجهة لموقع لسان التمساح.

بعد أن حل الظلام بمنطقة الجبهة قامت المدفعية المصرية بقصف موقع العدو بالضفة الشرقية حتى يدخل أفراده وأفراد مراقبته للخنادق والدشم وهذا يوفر الجو المثالي لعبور الرفاعى ومجموعته ....

إثناء القصف‏ عبر المقاتلينإلى الضفة الشرقية في اتجاه موقع لسان التمساح بالزوارق المطاطية واتجهت كل مجموعة نحو إلى الدشمة المكلفةبالهجوم عليها.
قطعت المجموعة أسلاك التليفونات ثم قاموا بإلقاء القنابلاليدوية من فتحات التهوية بالدشم ودمروا العربات المدافعالموجودة بالموقع وكان الهجوم مباغت لأفراد العدو بالهجوم فجبنوا وتخندقوا داخل الدشم فألقت عليهم مجموعة الأبطال القنابل الحارقة فخرج الجبناءمذعورين لتحصدهم طلقات إفراد المجموعات‏ وبهذا تم تدمير الموقع بالكامل دشمه ومخازنه ودباباته ومركباته وقتل جميع أفراده وعددهم 26 يهودي من رتب مختلفة وإسقاط العلم الإسرائيلي.
وفي صباح اليوم التالي‏ زارالزعيم جمال عبدا لناصر جرحي العملية وهنئهم على بطولاتهم.


*

----------


## سوما

أ. سيد ,, :f2: 
لا اعرف لما دخلت هنا اليوم ,, وقرأت الموضوع من المشاركة الأولى حتى ووصلت للمشاركة الأخيرة..
ربما لأنى شعرت بانى محتاجة ان أقرأ عن من استشهد دفاعاً عن هذا الوطن ,, شعرت بانى محتاجة ان اقرأ عن روعة وفذاء المقاتل المصري ,,
ربما شعرت بانى محتاجة أن أقرأ عن التنظيم والتفكير الجيد والتنفيذ الرائع ,,, ونجاح الجميع عندما تتوحد رغبتهم وفكرهم وافعالهم ..!!
أ. سيد ,, أحييك ايها المقاتل الذى بوجوده استشعر بطعم النجاح والأنتصار الذى كان .. :f:

----------


## د. أمل

سيدى الفاضل و أخى الكريم الأستاذ سيد ..

 سلمت يداك و بارك الله لنا فى عمرك و صحتك .. 

 لا يرضينى بأن أصف الموضوع بالروعة أو غيرها .. حقاً أعجز عن إيجاد الوصف الذى يليق به و بكاتبه ..

 استمتعت جداً جداً جداً بالموضوع .. بكل ما فيه .. بما يدعو للفخر أو حتى ما به من ذكريات مريرة ..

 كم أغبطك أخى الفاضل .. فقد أتاح الله تعالى لك القيام بأغلى فريضة على الإطلاق ألا و هى الجهاد فى سبيله .. و التى يتنصل بعض ضعفاء النفوس منها الآن إرضاءً للغرب و لعدوهم .. حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل ..

   كنت أتساءل دائماً عندما أرى انتشار الفساد و البعد عن الدين بل و معاداته أيضاً .. كنت أتعجب أن الله تعالى رغم كل ذلك يحفظ بلدنا الحبيبة من أى سوء و رغم كل الصعوبات التى تتعرض لها لكنها مازالت قائمة و لم تنهار ..  و اكتشفت بعد ذلك وجود الكثيرين من الأخيار و البررة ممن يعملون الصالحات و يقبلون على الطاعات  لكنهم غير ظاهرين كغيرهم .. فظننت أنهم السبب فى رحمة الله علينا و بنا .. 
  و الآن أدركت سبباً آخر هو وجود المجاهدين الأبطال من أمثالك .. و الذين لن تمسهم النار بإذن الله تعالى و بفضله .. 
    بارك الله فيك و فيهم و لك و لهم .. 
     حفظك الله و دمت بخير لأسرتك الصغيرة و الكبيرة من أبناء مصر .. بل مصر كلها ..

          اللهم آمين ..

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أ. سيد ,,
> لا اعرف لما دخلت هنا اليوم ,, وقرأت الموضوع من المشاركة الأولى حتى ووصلت للمشاركة الأخيرة..
> ربما لأنى شعرت بانى محتاجة ان أقرأ عن من استشهد دفاعاً عن هذا الوطن ,, شعرت بانى محتاجة ان اقرأ عن روعة وفذاء المقاتل المصري ,,
> ربما شعرت بانى محتاجة أن أقرأ عن التنظيم والتفكير الجيد والتنفيذ الرائع ,,, ونجاح الجميع عندما تتوحد رغبتهم وفكرهم وافعالهم ..!!
> أ. سيد ,, أحييك ايها المقاتل الذى بوجوده استشعر بطعم النجاح والأنتصار الذى كان ..


*بارك الله فيك يا سومة
التحية والشكر لك . مرورك أسعدنى 
دمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> سيدى الفاضل و أخى الكريم الأستاذ سيد ..
> 
>  سلمت يداك و بارك الله لنا فى عمرك و صحتك .. 
> 
>  لا يرضينى بأن أصف الموضوع بالروعة أو غيرها .. حقاً أعجز عن إيجاد الوصف الذى يليق به و بكاتبه ..
> 
>  استمتعت جداً جداً جداً بالموضوع .. بكل ما فيه .. بما يدعو للفخر أو حتى ما به من ذكريات مريرة ..
> 
>  كم أغبطك أخى الفاضل .. فقد أتاح الله تعالى لك القيام بأغلى فريضة على الإطلاق ألا و هى الجهاد فى سبيله .. و التى يتنصل بعض ضعفاء النفوس منها الآن إرضاءً للغرب و لعدوهم .. حسبنا الله و نعم الوكيل ..
> ...


*كلماتك كبيرة جداً على أيتها الأخت الدكتورة الفاضلة
أدعوا لك بالخير 
أشكرك*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

[COLOR="Blue"]*  القيادة المصرية فى حرب أكتوبر 1973
القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة الرئيس / محمد أنور السادات[/

COLOR]


وزير الحربية والقائد العام للقوات المسلحة : فريق أول أحمد إسماعيل على

بعد أيام من النكسة أصدر الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر قرارا بإقالة عدد من الضباط وكبار القادة وكان من بينهم أحمد إسماعيل، وبعد أقل من 24 ساعة أمر الرئيس عبد الناصر بإعادته للخدمة وتعيينه رئيسا لهيئة العمليات.
تم تعيينه في العام نفسه قائدا عاما للجبهة  . بدأ في إعادة تكوين القوات المسلحة فأنشأ الجيشين الثاني والثالث الميدانيين، وكان له الفضل في إقامة أول خط دفاعي للقوات المصرية بعد 3 أشهر من النكسة.


 بعد استشهاد الفريق عبد المنعم رياض في 9 مارس 1969 ، اختاره الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر ليتولى منصب رئيس الأركان وهو المنصب الذى أعفي منه في العام نفسه حينما أعفاه الرئيس عبد الناصر من جميع مناصبه!. 


بعد وفاة الرئيس عبد الناصر عام 1970 وتولى الرئيس أنور السادات تم تعيين أحمد إسماعيل في 15 مايو 1971 مديرا للمخابرات العامة وبقى في هذا المنصب قرابة العام ونصف العام حتى 26 أكتوبر 1972 عندما أصدر الرئيس السادات قرارا بتعيينه وزيرا للحربية وقائدا عاما للقوات المسلحة خلفا للفريق محمد صادق ليقود إسماعيل الجيش المصري في مرحلة من أدق المراحل لخوض ملحمة التحرير. 


في 28 يناير 1973 عينته هيئة مجلس الدفاع العربي قائدا عاما للجبهات الثلاث المصرية والسورية والاردنية. 

منحه الرئيس السادات رتبة المشير في 19 فبراير عام 1974 اعتبارا من السادس من أكتوبر عام 1973 وهي أرفع رتبة عسكرية مصرية، وهو أول ضابط مصري على الإطلاق يصل لهذه الرتبة .

تم تعيينه في 26 أبريل 1974 نائبا لرئيس الوزراء ، وتوفى فى 25 ديسمبر عام 1974.

رئيس أركان القوات المسلحة : فريق سعد الدين الشاذلى

شغل منصب رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة المصرية في الفترة ما بين 16 مايو 1971 إلى 12 ديسمبر 1973 كما أنه أحد القادة العسكريين البارزين الذى شارك في حروب 48 و 57 و1973.

وللشاذلي أحد أهم الكتب الوثائقية التي تروي قصة الحرب بعنوان “مذكرات حرب أكتوبر”، لكن الكتاب لا يزال ممنوعاً بشكل رسمي من التداول والنشر في مصر. 

 وهو المؤسس لوحدة المظلات في الجيش المصري وأصبح قائد كتيبة الجندي المظلي الأولى (1954ــ1959) ، قائد الفريق العربي في الكونغو (1960ــ1961) ملحقاً عسكرياً في لندن (1961ــ1963)، قائد لواء المشاة (1965ــ6619)، قائد القوّات الخاصّة (1967ــ1969) ، قائد منطقة البحر الأحمر (1970ــ1971). وفي مايو 1971 عيّن رئيس هيئة أركان القوّات المسلّحة المصرية حتى عام 1973.

شغل منصب السفير المصري لدى بريطانيا (1974ــ1975) وبعد ذلك في البرتغال في 1975، حتى طرد في عام 1978 بعد انتقاده سياسات الرّئيس أنور السادات ورفضه لمبادرة السلام مع إسرائيل وزيارة السادات لتل أبيب. 

وصدر ضد الشاذلي حكم قضائي بالسجن ثلاث سنوات بتهمة عدم حصوله على إذن مسبق من السلطات المختصة لنشر كتابه عن “حرب أكتوبر” وما تضمنه من أسرار عسكرية . 
وسيذكر له التاريخ رغم اختلافه مع السادات أنه مهندس حرب أكتوبر الذي وضع التصميم .
رئيس هيئة العمليات : لواء محمد عبد الغنى الجمسى

و وتخرج من الكلية الحربية عام 1939 في سلاح المدرعات مع عدد من أبناء جيله وطبقته الاجتماعية الذين اختارهم القدر لتغيير تاريخ مصر حيث كان من جيله جمال عبد الناصر وعبد الحكيم عامر وصلاح وجمال سالم وخالد محيي الدين وغيرهم من الضباط الأحرار. 


فكان الصراع العربي الإسرائيلي هو المجال الذي برع فيه الجمسي، وقضى فيه عمره كله الذي ارتبطت كل مرحلة فيه بجولة من جولات هذا الصراع منذ حرب 1948 وحتى انتصار 1973، وحتى بعد اعتزاله للحياة العسكرية ظل مراقبا ومحللا للوضع المشتعل، محذرا من أن أكتوبر ليست نهاية الحروب وأن حربا أخرى قادمة لا محالة لأن مواجهة مصيرية لابد أن تقع وأن الانتفاضة الفلسطينية هي السلاح الأفضل والأنجع حاليا لمواجهة إسرائيل ولابد من دعمها بكل ما نملك. 



كانت هزيمة يونيو بداية تصحيح المسار في مواجهة آلة الحرب الصهيونية ، حيث أسندت القيادة المصرية للجمسي مهام الإشراف على تدريب الجيش المصري مع عدد من القيادات المشهود لها بالاستقامة والخبرة العسكرية استعدادا للثأر من الهزيمة النكراء، وكان الجمسي من أكثر قيادات الجيش دراية بالعدو، فساعده ذلك على الصعود بقوة، فتولى هيئة التدريب بالجيش، ثم رئاسة هيئة العمليات، ورئاسة المخابرات الحربية، وهو الموقع الذي شغله عام 1972، ولم يتركه إلا أثناء الحرب لشغل منصب رئيس الأركان. 

واختار القائد المصري المحنك توقيت الحرب بعناية بالغة ، الساعة الثانية ظهرا من يوم السادس من أكتوبر 1973 الموافق العاشر من رمضان 1393، وهو أنسب توقيت ممكن للحرب نظرا لوجود 8 أعياد يهودية وموافقته لشهر رمضان ولأن التنسيق بين الجيشين المصري والسوري كان من أصعب مهام الحرب ويحتاج إلى قائد من طراز فريد لم يكن هناك أفضل من الجمسي.


عاش رئيس هيئة العمليات المسئول الأول عن التحركات الميدانية للمقاتلين ساعات عصيبة حتى تحقق الانتصار، لكن أصعبها تلك التي تلت ما عرف بثغرة الدفرسوار التي نجحت القوات الإسرائيلية في اقتحامها، وأدت إلى خلاف بين الرئيس السادات ورئيس أركانه وقتها الفريق سعد الدين الشاذلي الذي تمت إقالته على إثرها ليتولى الجمسي رئاسة الأركان، فأعد على الفور خطة لتصفية الثغرة وأسماها “شامل”، إلا أن السادات أجهضها بموافقته على فض الاشتباك الأول عقب زيارة وزير الخارجية الأمريكي هنري كيسنجر للقاهرة. 

وبانتهاء المعركة وتكريم اللواء الجمسي، وترقيته إلى رتبة الفريق، ومنحه نجمة الشرف العسكرية لم تنته الساعات العصيبة في حياة الجمسي فقد عاش ساعات أقسى وأصعب هي ساعات المفاوضات مع عدو ظل يقاتله طيلة أكثر من ربع قرن. 


اختار السادات الفريق الجمسي ليتولى مسئولية التفاوض مع الإسرائيليين فيما عرف بمفاوضات الكيلو 101، وكقائد تجري دماء العسكرية في دمه نفذ الجمسي أوامر القيادة التي يختلف معها، وإن كان قد قرر ألا يبدأ بالتحية العسكرية للجنرال “ياريف” رئيس الوفد الإسرائيلي وألا يصافحه، وهذا ما حدث فعلا وبدا الرجل مفاوضا صلبا مثلما كان عسكريا صلبا، .

بعد الحرب مباشرة رقي الفريق الجمسي إلى رتبة الفريق أول مع توليه منصب وزير الحربية عام 1974 وقائد عام للجبهات العربية الثلاث عام 1975 ورغم أن قرار السادات بألا يخرج كبار قادة حرب أكتوبر من الخدمة العسكرية طيلة حياتهم كان يعتبر تكريما لهم ، إلا أن السياسة أفسدت هذا التكريم ، فقد تزايدت مساحة الخلاف بين الجمسي والسادات بعد مبادرة الأخير بالذهاب إلى إسرائيل عام 1977. 


وخرج الجمسي من وزارة الحربية عام 1978 واختلف الناس حول أسباب هذا الإبعاد ولكن ظل السبب الأرجح هو رفض الجمسي نزول الجيش إلى شوارع مصر لقمع مظاهرات خرجت في 18 و19 يناير 1977 احتجاجا على تدهور الأوضاع الاقتصادية. 

وأطلق على الجمسى ألقاب كثيرة منها إجراء مقارنة بينه وبين الجنرال الألماني الشهير روميل فسمي “ثعلب الصحراء المصري” نظرا لبراعته في قيادة معارك الصحراء، ولُقب أستاذ المدرعات التي احترف القتال في سلاحها منذ تخرجه في الكلية الحربية ، إلا أن أغرب الألقاب التي أطلقت على المشير الجمسي فكان ذلك الذى أطلقته عليه جولدا مائير رئيسة وزراء إسرائيل إبان حرب أكتوبر حين وصفته بـ”الجنرال النحيف المخيف” ، أما أحب الألقاب إلى قلبه فكان لقب “مهندس حرب أكتوبر” نظرا لاعتزازه بالحدث وفخره به. 

مدير المخابرات الحربية : لواء إبراهيم فؤاد نصار

اللواء ابراهيم فؤاد نصار. ضابط مصري بالقوات المسلحة. تولى رئاسة المخابرات الحربية في عهد حرب أكتوبر، ثم تولى رئاسة المخابرات العامة في الفترة من 1981 إلى 1983.ومن يريد عنه معلومات فهى متوفرة بالمنتدى فى موضوع الصديق أحمد ناصر
هذه حلقة للتذكرة والبقية تأتى فأنتظرونى 
اشكركم ودمتم بخير
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*[قادة القوات فى حرب أكتوبر المجيدة 1973قادة القوات
[قائد القوات الجوية : لواء طيار محمد حسنى مبارك

حمد حسني سيد مبارك وشهرته حسني مبارك (4 مايو 1928 -)، رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية منذ 14 أكتوبر 1981. 
في يوم 5 يونيه 1967، كان محمد حسني مبارك قائد قاعدة بني سويف الجوية. عُين مديراً للكلية الجوية في نوفمبر 1967م،   وشغل منصب رئيس أركان حرب القوات الجوية، ثم قائداً للقوات الجوية في أبريل 1972م، وفي العام نفسه عُين نائباً لوزير الحربية.

وقاد القوات الجوية المصرية أثناء حرب أكتوبر 1973، ورقي اللواء محمد حسني مبارك إلى رتبة الفريق في فبراير 1974. وفي 15 أبريل 1975، اختاره محمد أنور السادات نائباً لرئيس الجمهورية، ليشغل هذا المنصب (1975 ـ 1981م). 


[قائد القوات البحرية : لواء بحرى فؤاد ذكرى

ولد البطل الفريق أول فؤاد ذكري في السابع عشر من شهر نوفمبر عام 1923م، وهو من أبناء العريش. وفي الثاني من شهر فبراير عام 1946م تخرج برتبة ملازم بحري، وعمل في وحدات البحرية العائمة بالفرقاطات والكاسحات ثم تولي قيادة قاعدة الإسكندرية البحرية، وقيادة المدمرة القاهرة ثم المدمرة الظافرة. منذ عام 1959م وحتي 1963م تولي قيادة لواء المدمرات، ثم تولي رئاسة شعبة العمليات الحربية، وبعد أسبوع من هزيمة يونيو عام 1967م عين قائداً للقوات البحرية .
كانت إشارة النصر في حرب أكتوبر 1973م، وهي حصار مضيق باب المندب والذي جعل إسرائيل لا تنام بسبب آثاره السلبية عليها.. ففي شهر سبتمبر عام 1973 م ولم تجرؤ سفينة إسرائيلية واحدة علي عبور مضيق باب المندب طوال الحصار، 

قائد قوات الدفاع الجوى : لواء محد على فهمى


 هو قائد عسكري مصري عينه الرئيس المصري جمال عبد الناصر قائدًا لقوات الدفاع الجوي المصري في 23 يونيو عام 1969، وظل قائدًا للدفاع الجوي أثناء حرب الاستنزاف ثم حرب أكتوبر 1973 وكان له دور كبير في النصر عن طريق قيامه ببناء حائط الصواريخ المصري.
بعد نهاية حرب أكتوبر 1973 تولى ة وذلك في عام 1975، وفي عام 1978 اختاره الرئيس الراحل محمد أنور السادات مستشارا عسكريًا له.
.
[مدير سلاح المدرعات: لواء كمال حسن علي

(18 سبتمبر 1921 - 27 مارس 1993). ولد في حي عابدين، وكان أبوه من عائله عريقه في أسيوط.

كان قائد عمليات القوات المسلحة المصرية في حرب اليمن.

تولى منصب مدير سلاح المدرعات ثم قائدا عاما للقوات المسلحة عام 1973م وكان قائدا للفرقة 21 العسكرية المسئولة عن امداد الجيش المصري بالدبابات خلال حرب 1973 فرئيسا لجهاز المخابرات العامة المصرية عام 1975م فوزيرا للدفاع عام 1978م وتولى رئاسة مجلس الوزراء كما تولي منصب وزير الخارجية, وأثناء عمله الأخير تولى مسؤلية المفاوضات العسكرية مع إسرائيل بعد إتفاقية كامب ديفيد وأكمل جانبها السياسي.
إشترك في حروب مصر ضد إسرائيل من 1948م وحتى 1973م. قام بتدوين مذكراته في كتاب باسم مشاوير العمر وركز فيه على حرب 1948، ثم مشواره في الخارجية ومشوار المخابرات ومشوار رئاسة الوزراء.

[مدير سلاح المدفعية: لواء محمد سعيد الماحي

) تولى منصب قائد سلاح المدفعية أثناء الحرب. قام بوضع خطة أكبر تمهيد نيرانى في تاريخ الحروب على مستوى العالم عاونة فيها العميد منير شاش قائد مدفعية الجيش الثالث والعميد محمد عبد الحليم أبو غزالة قائد المدفعية في الجيش الثاني
لواء نبيل شكرى قائد الصاعقة


لسه معانا كتير وقصص كتير 
أشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*المقاتل الأسطورة /  إبراهيم الرفاعي
                       عاش من أجل دينه ومن أجل وطنه فعاش كبيراً ومات كبيراً .

وَلَا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتًا بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ (169) فَرِحِينَ بِمَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَيَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَلْحَقُوا بِهِمْ مِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ أَلَّا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ (170) يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (171
صدق الله العظيم
يملئني الفخر لأنني قابلت هذا البطل مرتان ك المرة الأولى عقب أحدى مسابقات الرماية فبعد انتهاء المسابقة تمن التنبيه على بعضنا بعدم مغادرة المكان حيث سنقابل شخصية هامة ولم تكن هذه الشخصية إلا البطل الشهيد ( إبراهيم الرفاعى ) وسرعان ما حضر إلينا يرتدى أفرول التدريب المموه وقد لاحظنا جميعاً قوامه الممشوق وبساطته المتناهية فى التعامل معنا نحن الرتب الصغيرة فقد وقفنا أمامه انتباه في قطار ( صف ) وفور حضوره ابتسم لنا وأمر قائد الطابور بأن ينادى علينا ( أسترح ) أي قف براحتك وراح في بساطة يهنئنا على تميزنا فى الرمي وأنه قد اختارنا لنحصل على فرقة خاصة بمدرسة الصاعقة والمظلات بمدينة  انشاص وعلينا انتظار الأوامر بالمواعيد فى وحداتنا .

المرة الثانية بعد انتهاء تدريبنا حيث حضر إلينا وهنئنا بتخطي الدورة التدريبية ( الفرقة ) بنجاح ثم صمت وقال لنا ( أجعلوا مصر في قلوبكم )
وفى لقاء تلفزيوني تساءلت ابن وسائل الإعلام من صحف وسينما وتلفزيون من هذا البطل الأسطورة الذي أضعه في مصاف عظام الأبطال المصريين والعرب على مر التاريخ .

تخرج إبراهيم  1954من الكلية الحربية و تم تعيينه مدرسا بمدرسة الصاعقة 
وشارك في بناء أول قوة للصاعقة المصرية وعندما وقع العدوان الثلاثي على مصر 1956 شارك في الدفاع عن مدينة بورسعيد وكان موقعه  خلف خطوط العدو وقد شكلته هذه الفترة ووضعت قدمه على طريق وسرعان ما تم تعينه رئيس عمليات  لوحدات الصاعقة  وقاد وحدات الصاعقة المصرية فى اليمن ورقى ترقية استثنائية نظراً لبطولاته .
وقد تجلى معدنه السامي وإيمانه بوطنه بعد هزيمة  1967 قاد لنسف قطار للعدو كان محمل بالذخيرة التي تركتها قواتنا فى سيناء وتم تدمير القطار بحمولته وركابه من الضباط والجنود الصهاينة  فى منطقة 'الشيخ زويد' ثم  أختاره مدير إدارة المخابرات الحربية اللواء محمد أحمد صادق في يوم 5 أغسطس 1968 لقيادة مجموعات الفدائيين فبدا فى اختيارهم من ضمن أفراد القوات وقاموا بعمليات خلف خطوط العدو فى سيناء  فأوقعوا الرعب فى قلوب الصهاينة  وكانت هذه المجموعات تأتى بأخبار العدو طازجة فهي كانت من أفضل فروع الاستطلاع و فى يوم  25 يوليو 1969  أُطلق على المجموعة اسم المجموعة 39 قتال، وأختار / إبراهيم الرفاعي شعار رأس النمر رمز للمجموعة تيمناً بالبطل  الشهيد/ أحمد عبد العزيز  الذي أحتار نفس الشعار خلال معارك 1948. وفى فترة من الفترات تم تغيير أسم المجموعة إلى منظمة سيناء العربية ثم عاد أليها أسم المجموعة 39 قتال مرة أخرى في 5 أكتوبر1973

استدعى مدير إدارة المخابرات الحربية اللواء / محمد أحمد صادق إبراهيم الرفاعى وأخطره  بأن إسرائيل نشرت صواريخ  أرض أرض متطورة في الضفة الشرقية  وطلب منه الحصول على صاروخ على الأقل  لمعرفة مدي قوته و تأثيرها علي الأفراد والمعدات في حالة استخدامها ضد جنودنا ..
عبر بطلنا برجاله قناة السويس و أستطاع أن يعود بثلاثة صواريخ وأسير هو الملازم / داني شمعون .. بطل الجيش الإسرائيلي في المصارعة  وعلى أثر هذه العملية تم  عزل القائد الإسرائيلي المسئول عن قواعد الصواريخ .
وفى اليوم التالي لاستشهاد الفريق عبد المنعم رياض وبناء على الأمر المباشر من الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر فى القيام برد فعل سريع حتى لا تتأثر معنويات الجيش المصري باستشهاد قائده .فعبر الرافعي القناة واحتل برجاله موقع المعدية 6 رقم .. الذي أطلقت منه القذائف التي كانت سبباً في استشهاد الفريق رياض .. وأباد كل من كان في الموقع من الضباط والجنود البالغ عددهم 44 عنصرا ً إسرائيليا ً.. وقتل بعضهم بالسونكي فقط  ومنهم  خمسة من أكابر الضباط الإسرائيليين وعلى رأسهم الجنرال تاك قائد قوات المدرعات في سيناء و رفع العلم المصري علي حطام المعدية 6رقم 
وقد تقدمت  إلي مجلس الأمن احتجاجاً على  أن جنودهم تم قتلهم بوحشية 
لم يكتفى إبراهيم الرفاعى بما فعله من تدمير لموقع المعدية رقم 6 فأعد مع مجموعته  عدتهم للانتقام للشهيد الفريق / عبد المنعم رياض حيث أعادوا الإغارة على المنطقة فى فى السابع عشر من إبريل 1969  
الموجودة فى مواجهة موقع لسان التمساح  حيث عبروا إلى الضفة الشرقية في اتجاه موقع لسان التمساح بالزوارق المطاطية  وقاموا بقطع أسلاك التليفونات ثم قاموا بإلقاء القنابل اليدوية من فتحات التهوية بالدشم ودمروا العربات والمدافع الموجودة بالموقع وكان الهجوم مباغت لأفراد العدو فجبنوا وتخندقوا داخل الدشم فألقت عليهم مجموعة الأبطال القنابل الحارقة فخرج الجبناء مذعورين لتحصدهم طلقات إفراد المجموعات‏ وبهذا تم تدمير الموقع بالكامل دشمه ومخازنه ودباباته ومركباته وقتل جميع أفراده وعددهم 26 يهودي من رتب مختلفة وإسقاط العلم الإسرائيلي.
فى صباح السادس من أكتوبر 1973 هاجمت المجموعة 39  محطة بترول بلاعيم  لتكون أول طلقة مصريه في عمق إسرائيل تنطلق من ثم هاجمت المجموعة  مطار شرم الشيخ صباح ومساء السابع من أكتوبر ثم رأس محمد وشرم الشيخ نفسها طوال الثامن من أكتوبر وتوالت هجماتهم على شرم الشيخ ثالث مره في التاسع من أكتوبر ثم مطار الطور الإسرائيلي في العاشر والرابع عشرمن أكتوبر 1973والذي أدى إلى قتل كل الطيارين الإسرائيليين في المطار.ثم أبار بترول الطور في 15 و16 أكتوبر.

استشهاد البطل / إبراهيم  الرفاعي
صدرت الأوامر للمجموعة 39 قتال بالتوجه إلى مدينة الإسماعيلية ثم التوجه لمنطقة الثغرة فحملوا السلاح والذ1خيرة فوق عربات مدنية وكان معظم السلاح  مضاد للدبابات واتجهوا نحو مطار فايد . 
 رصد العدو المجموعة  فأصدر الرافاعى الأوامر بانسحاب المجموعة وتفادى النزول للرمال لقيام الإسرائيليون يزرع الألغام بها  وعادت المجموعة ا للإسماعيلية  ثم عادوا مرة أخرى في اتجاه مطار فايد ودخلت السيارات تحت الشجر وترجلت المجموعة  وبدأت فى الهجوم الضارى المفاجىء على العدو الذى أصيب بالذعر من هول المفاجئة وصعد الرفاعى ومعه ثلاثة من الأبطال  فوق قواعد الصواريخ ومنها بدئوا فى  ضرب دبابات العدو وعلم العدو أنهم مجموعة الرفاعى وبدئوا فى البحث  عن البطل الذى أذاقهم الهوان فرصدوا مكانه ووجهوا إليه مجموعة كاملة من المدفعية  فأمر الرفاعى زملائه بالنزول وبقى هو ليغطيهم ورفض أن يقفز  وظل يقاتل من الموقع ويوقع الخسائر فى صفوف العدو حتى أصابته شظية فأنزله زملائه وطلبوا سيارة إسعاف عن طريق اللاسلكي ووضع  الرفاعي فيها ولكن السيارة غرزت في الرمال فنزل السائق وزميله لدفعها وقدتها ودارت السيارة . لقط اليهود الإتصال اللاسلكى وعرفوا أن الرفاعى أصيب  فكانت فرحتهم لا توصف حتى أنهم أطلقوا الهاونات الكاشفة احتفالاً بالمناسبة .
فى مستشفى الجلاء بالإسماعيلية وكانت الدماء تغطى صدر الرفاعى وقال  الطبيب  لزملائه (أدخلوا أبوكم) فأدخلوه غرفة العمليات فقبلوه  والقوا عليه نظرة الوداع  وأستشهد  البطل وعمره لم يتجاوز 42 سنه  فى  يوم الجمعة 27 رمضان وكان صائماً ويقول زملائه : (تسلمنا جثته بعد ثلاثة أيام وفي حياتنا لم نر ميت يظل جسمه دافئاً بعد وفاته بثلاثة أيام وتنبعث منه رائحة المسك.. رحمة الله.)
وقد بلغ عدد العمليات التى قادها البطل  72 عملية خلف خطوط العدو ما بين حرب 1967 والاستنزاف و 1973 و حصل على 12 وساما تقديريا لشجاعته ولكن أعلى وسام حصل عليه هو وسام الشهادة  فكان استشهاده أروع خاتمه لبطل عظيم..


وفيما يلي أسماء أبطال الفرقة 39 قتال 
أبرز أعضاء المجموعة :-
عميد أركان حرب / إبراهيم الرفاعى السيد الرفاعى ( قائد المجموعة )
عقيد طبيب أركان حرب/ محمد عالي نصر
رائد صاعقة / احمد رجائي عطية
رائد مظلي /عصام الدالي (شهيد عملية نسف وتفجير سفالة الكرنتينة )
رائد صاعقة / حسن العجيزى
نقيب بحري / إسلام توفيق
نقيب صاعقة /محي نوح
نقيب مظلي / حنفي إبراهيم
نقيب بحري / يوسف محمود
نقيب مظلي / محي إبراهيم
نقيب بحري / ماجد ناشد
ملازم أول صاعقة / وئام سالم
ملازم أول صاعقة / محسن طه
ملازم أول بحري / وسام عباس حافظ
ملازم أول مظلي / محمد الحبالى
ملازم أول بحري / محمد البكري
ملازم أول بحري / السيد محمود فرج (شهيد العملية انتقام 4 قصف تل السلام وتفجير ألغام )
ملازم أول بحري / مجدي مجاهد (شهيد عملية نسف صواريخ للعدو بمنطقة بور توفيق وشرق الإسماعيلية )
ملازم أول صاعقة / رفعت الزعفراني
ملازم أول بحري / اشرف هندي
ملازم أول صاعقة / مجدي عبد الحميد ( شهيد العملية عصام 8 
ملازم صاعقة / خليل جمعة
ملازم مظلي / محمد فرج العزب ( شهيد العملية ردع 8

للوحدة مجموعات قيادة وسيطرة وتوجيهه نيران وإدارة إعمال قتال واستطلاع ودعم مخابراتي :-

** عميد أركان حرب مصطفى كمال المسئول رئيس قسم البحوث بالمخابرات الحربية والمسئول الأول للمجموعة عن الذخيرة والمتفجرات والألغام والصواريخ وهمزة الوصل بين الوحدة والمصانع الحربية لتلبية احتياجات الوحدة من الذخائر وأنواع الأسلحة وخبير الشفرات فى المجموعة وكان يشرف بنفسه على إعداد الأسلحة واختيار انسب الأسلحة والمتفجرات فى كل عملية.. 

** مقدم بحري خليفة جودت قيادة بحرية واستطلاع بحري للوحدة وإمداد المجموعة بالتسجيلات والصور المتعلقة بالأهداف البحرية.. 

** مقدم أركان حرب يسرى قنديل مخابرات حربية( فرع استطلاع) إمداد الوحدة بالوثائق والصور والمعلومات عن الأهداف البحرية والحربية الإسرائيلية للمجموعة.. 

** رائد احمد عبد الله (مخابرات حربية فرع عمليات) المسئول عن أماكن التدريب واختيارها للوحدة والإيواء واختيار العناصر التي يتم إلحاقها من أسلحة القوات المسلحة لتلتحق بالمجموعة.. 

** رائد بحري محمود رضا قائد لواء الوحدات الخاصة بالقوات البحرية والمسئول الثاني بعد الرائد احمد عبد الله لتوفير انسب الرجال من الضفادع البشرية للوحدة 39.. 

** رائد فاروق أبو العز مخابرات حربية (تنسيق) تنسيق بين إدارة المصانع الحربية وإدارة استطلاع العمليات والتنسيق بين المدفعية والقوات الجوية للوحدة 39
أسألكم قرأة الفاتحة على روح شهدائنا الأبرار 
أشكركم ودمتم بخير
.



*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*أسمحوا لي بالقفز فوق الأحداث مرة أخرى وبمشيئة الله سأعود لسيرة أبطال أكتوبر كلما سنحت لي الظروف والآن لنتكلم عن الجانب الأخر من الحرب وهو قرارات وقف إطلاق النار .
في ظل تقدم القوات المصرية وتفوقها القتالي تدخلت القيادة السوفيتية بشكل غريب لوقف إطلاق النار مما أكد ما قلته في بدايات موضوعي عن نظرية المؤامرة التي تحاك ضدنا من قبل القوى الكبرى وكانت حجة القيادة السوفيتية أن الدول العربية المشاركة في حرب أكتوبر لن تستطيع تحقيق أي تقدم أكثر مما قدمته وفى رأى أنهم خشوا من التدخل الأمريكي المباشر وانقلاب الوضع لتفوق إسرائيلي ينهى التفوق العربي الذي نسبع السوفييت لسلاحهم لا للمقاتل العربي المهم السوفييت تحججوا بأن سعيهم لوقف إطلاق النار للحفاظ على المكاسب التي حققتها القوات المصرية على الأرض . 
وقد بدأت الاتصالات لوقف الهجوم المصري السوري بالحجج السابقة بين  السفير السوفييتي دوبرينين ووزير الخارجية الأمريكي كيسنجر اعتباراً من 10 أكتوبر 1973 أى بعد اربعة أيام من بداية القتال  وكان الاتفاق على أن يتبنى القرار طرف ثالث  وأن تمتنع موسكو عن التصويت ولا تعارضه !!!!
عارضت مصر التوجه السوفيتي وقبلت به سوريا بسبب سوء الوضع على جبهتها وسعت أمريكا لتأجيل وقف إطلاق النار حتى تحقق إسرائيل مكاسب على الأرض خاصة بعد التدخل الأمريكى المباشر فى المعارك لصالح إسرائيل كما سبق وذكرنا فى حلقات سابقة .
تحقق لأمريكا ما أرادت بعد حدوث الثغرة فسارعت مصر بقبول وقف إطلاق النار إلا أن كيسنجر وزير الخارجية الأمريكي بذل كل ما في وسعه لتأخير قرار مجلس الأمن بوقف إطلاق النار حتى يعطي أطول فرصة لإسرائيل لتحقيق تقدم على الأرض.
بعدها صدر قرار مجلس الأمن رقم 338 في 22 أكتوبر ونص على الأتى:

يدعو مجلس الأمن إلى :

-  يدعو جميع الإطراف المشتركة في القتال الدائر حالياً إلى وقف إطلاق النار بصورة كاملة، وإنهاء جميع الأعمال العسكرية فوراً في مدة لا تتجاوز 12 ساعة من لحظة اتخاذ هذا القرار وفي المواقع التي تحتلها الآن. 
-  يدعو جميع الأطراف المعنية إلى البدء فوراً بعد وقف إطلاق النار، بتنفيذ قرار مجلس الأمن رقم 242 (1967) بجميع أجزائه. 

- يقرر أن تبدأ فور وقف إطلاق النار وخلاله، مفاوضات بين الأطراف المعنية تحت الإشراف الملائم بهدف إقامة سلام عادل ودائم في الشرق الأوسط. "

وقد صدر القرار بالإجماع ووافقت عليه كل دول المجلس .
وقد جاء بخطاب للرئيس المصري / أنور السادات في 16 اكتوبر نقاط أعتبرها هامة  ومنها .
-	رغبة القيادة المصرية في وقف إطلاق النار والدخول فى مباحثات سلام جدية . 
-	رفض موقف الولايات  وتعطيل وقف إطلاق النار و أقامت جسراً سريعاً تنقل به المعونات والمساعدات العسكرية لإسرائيل.
-	شرح المشروع المصري للسلام والملخص في الأتي :
-	أننا قاتلنا لاستعادة أرضنا المحتلة سنة 1967 ولإيجاد السبيل لاستعادة واحترام الحقوق المشروعة لشعب فلسطين .
-	 الإلتزام بقرارات الأمم المتحدة في الجمعية العامة ومجلس الأمن وقبول وقف إطلاق النار على أساس انسحاب القوات الإسرائيلية من كل الأراضي المحتلة فوراً وتحت إشراف دولي إلى خطوط ما قبل 5 يونيو 67. 
-	حضور مؤتمر سلام دولي في الأمم المتحدة.( وقال السادات ) :  سوف أحاول جهدي أن أقنع به رفاقي من القادة العرب المسئولين مباشرة عن إدارة صراعها مع العدو، كما لأنني سوف أحاول جهدي أن أقنع به ممثلي الشعب الفلسطيني وذلك لكي يشارك معنا ومع مجتمع الدول في وضع قواعد وضوابط السلام في المنطقة يقوم على احترام الحقوق المشروعة لكل شعوب المنطقة. 
-	 تطهير قناة السويس وفتحها أمام الملاحة البحرية العالمية .
-	لسنا على استعداد في هذا كله لقبول وعود مبهمة أو عبارات مطاطة تقبل كل تفسير وكل تأويل وتستنزف الوقت مما لا جدوى فيه وتعيد قضيتنا إلى جمود لم نعد نقبل به مهما كانت الأسباب لدى غيرنا أو تضحيات بالنسبة لنا، ما نريده الآن هو الوضوح، والوضوح في الغايات والوضوح في الوسائل.
-	رحم الله الرئيس السادات صاحب البصيرة النافذة والرؤية المستقبلية الواضحة
وأنقل لكم بعض ما جاء الوثائق الأمريكية لحرب أكتوبر 1973
نشرت هذه الوثائق بعد  مرور 30 عاما وقد نشرها مركز " أرشيف الأمن القومي" الملحق بجامعة جورج واشنطن بعد أن  أفرجت عنها الولايات المتحدة بمقتضى قانون حرية الإطلاع على المعلومات .وقد قام بترجمتها مركز الأهرام للترجمة والنشر وصدرت فى كتاب تحت عنوان "أسرار حرب أكتوبر فى الوثائق الأمريكية .
-	فى العشرين من مايو 1973 - قبل الحرب - مصر تعرض السلام مع اسرائيل وذلك فى  مقابلة بين محمد حافظ اسماعيل مستشار الأمن القومي المصرى وهنري كيسنجر .
-	أقرت المخابرات الأمريكية بفشلها فى التنبؤ بالتهديد الماثل للحرب وفقا لما ذكره رئيس قسم المخابرات فى وزارة الخارجية ، راى كلاين : "كانت الصعوبة التى واجهتنا تعود فى جانب منها إلى اننا قد خضعنا لعملية غسيل مخ من جانب الإسرائيليين الذين قاموا بعملية غسيل مخ لأنفسهم" ز
-	أعتقفاد كيسنجر أن العرب  العرب سيهزمون فى 72 ساعة وذلك  في الحوار الذي دار بينه وبين السفير الصيني هوانج شين وضابط الاتصال يوم 6 أكتوبر 1973.
-	يوم 9 أكتوبر وفى مقابلة ما بين سميحا دينتز السفير الإسرائيلى بأمريكا وهنري كيسنجر أعلن أن إسرائيل على وشك الهزيمة وقال كيسنجر
" كيسنجر : اننى لا استطيع ان أفهم كيف امكن لذلك أن يحدث . كانت إستراتيجيتنا أن نعطيكم حتى مساء الأربعاء ( 10/6/ 1973) ، وببلوغ ذلك الوقت ، كنت أظن أن الجيش المصري بكامله سوف يكون حطاما.... نحن نواجه مشاكل ضخمة . لقد توقعنا انتصارا سريعا . كانت إستراتيجيتنا بالكامل هي التأجيل ( في استصدار قرار بوقف إطلاق النار ) حتى يوم الأربعاء.".
-	رأى الأدميرال توماس مورير من هيئة الأركان الأمريكية المشتركة فى حوار عن الثغرة فى حوار يوم 17/10/1973 مع مجموعة عمل واشنطن الخاصة بغرفة دراسة الموقف بالبيت الأبيض "أعتقد أن عبور الدبابات الإسرائيلية للقناة ليس أكثر من مجرد غارة على الدفاعات الجوية المصرية. لا اعتقد إن فى إمكانهم البقاء طويلا." .
-	أعت أمريكا الضوء الأخضر لإسرائيل لتقوم بخرق وقف إطلاق النار وذلك فى محادثة بين جولدا مائير رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي وهنري كيسنجر يوم 22 اكتوبر1973 مما أدى إلى إغلاق خطوط الإمداد للجيش الثالث الميداني المصري وفى هذه المحادثة قال كيسنجر :: لن تأتيك احتجاجات عنيفة من واشنطن إذا حدث شىء خلال الليل بينما أنا فى الطائرة فى الطريق إلى الولايات المتحدة . لا يمكن أن يحدث شيء فى واشنطن حتى ظهر الغد.
مائير: إذا لم يتوقفوا ، فلن نتوقف.
كيسنجر: وحتى لو توقفوا..."
وفى اجتماع بين كيسنجر ومائير يوم الخميس 1 نوفمبر 1973 الساعة 8:10 صباحا وحتى الساعة 10:25 صباحا قال كيسنجر ما يلى : " كيسنجر : لقد غافلتى الجيش الثالث بعد وقف إطلاق النار ، وهذا لم يكن متوقعا ..... انه موقف غير عادى ان يتم حصار جيش بعد وقف إطلاق النار"  
-	 فى نفس الاجتماع حذر كيسنجر مائير من أن القوات الاسرائيلية قد تنهار .
 مصر تصر على عودة إسرائيل لخطوط وقف إطلاق النار يوم 22 أكتوبر .

محادثات الكيلو 101



بعد اختراق ثغرة الدفرسوار و محاصرة الجيش الثاني المصري والجسر الجوي الأمريكي المليء بالمساعدات العسكرية بدأت محادثات الكيلو 101 وقد مثل مصر فيها  المشير الجمسي ومثل إسرائيل فيها الجنرال ياريف وتم أول اجتماع فى في الواحدة والنصف من صباح 28 أكتوبر تحت إشراف الأمم المتحدة لمناقشة الاعتبارات العسكرية لتطبيق قراري مجلس الأمن 338 و339 وذلك بعد 22 يوما من القتال.

 يقول المشير عبدا لغني الجمسي  : في 28 أكتوبر كانت قوات الجيشين الثاني والثالث في سيناء في أوضاع عسكرية سليمة وعن أوضاع القوات الإسرائيلية فقد كانت تواجه نزيف وليس في قدرتها تحقيق اي هدف وخسائرها تزداد وإخلاء الخسائر لا ينقطع وتتخذ أوضاعا دفاعية متوقعة هجمات مصرية ضدها في إي وقت ومن إي اتجاه.. وهي عالقة لا تتمكن من العودة الي شرق القناة.
قواتنا في سيناء تحتل الشاطئ الشرقي لقناة السويس من بور فؤاد شمالا بطول 200 كيلومتر وبعمق من 12 إلي 17 كيلومترا بما فيها مدينة القنطرة شرق.. ما عدا ثغرة صغيرة في الدفرسوار بطول 7 كيلومترات ملاصقة للبحيرات المرة.. تبلغ المساحة التي تسيطر عليها قواتنا شرق القناة 3 ألاف كيلومتر مربع تقريبا.. ولا توجد قوات للعدو إطلاقا غرب القناة في القطاع الشمالي من طريق الإسماعيلية ولا بأي مدينة من مدن القناة الرئيسية السويس والإسماعيلية وبورسعيد وهناك بعض وحدات العدو منتشرة ومتداخلة بين قواتنا في بعض الأجزاء غرب القناة.. وقد حاول العدو قطع الطرق المؤدية إلي مدينة السويس ولكن قواتنا تمنعه بالقوة من تنفيذ أهدافه.. والإمداد والتموين الي جميع قوات شرق القناة مستمرة بصورة منتظمة.. ولم يتوقف لحظة واحدة.
قتال عنيف
وخلال المدة من 22 وحثي 24 أكتوبر دار قتال بعنف شديد.. وقامت قواتنا الجوية والمدرعة بهجمات ومعارك.... ويقول المشير الجمسي رغم وصول قوات الطوارئ الدولية للمنطقة بقيادة الجنرال سلاسفيو لمراقبة تنفيذ وقف إطلاق النار الا إن حرب استنزاف بدأت غرب القناة حتى لا تعطي قواتنا أي فرصة للقوات الإسرائيلية لتثبيت أقدامها في مواقع دفاعية.. وتكبيدها اكبر خسائر ممكنة في الإفراد والمعدات.. وحدث 452 اشتباكا بالنيران منذ إيقاف إطلاق النار يوم 25 أكتوبر بالقرار رقم 340 وحثي توقيع اتفاقية فض الاشتباك بين مصر وإسرائيل.. وطلب الإسرائيليين بسحب قواتهم وترك الثغرة بعد ان أصبحت مصدرا لاستنزاف أرواح ومعدات واقتصاد إسرائيل
استمرت مباحثات الكيلو 101 لمدة شهر ( 17 اجتماع ) واستكملت بست جلسات في إطار مؤتمر السلام الذي عقد بجنيف من 26 ديسمبر 1973 وحثي 9 يناير 1974 وكان الاجتماع الأول في الواحدة والنصف من صباح 28 أكتوبر واستمر 3 ساعات برعاية الأمم المتحدة وكان الوفد المصري برئاسة اللواء عبدا لغني الجمسي.. والإسرائيلي برئاسة الجنرال اهارون ياريف مساعد رئيس الأركان الإسرائيلي.
وركز الوفد المصري على  إن المباحثات هدفها تنفيذ قراري مجلس الأمن بما يستدعي الفصل بين قوات الطرفين حطي تتمكن قوات الطوارئ الدولية من العمل لتثبيت وقف إطلاق النار.. وركز الوفد الإسرائيلي علي تبادل الأسري وبقاء القوات علي ما هي عليه.. وانتهي الاجتماع الأول بدون الوصول الي خطوات تنفيذية.
وعلي مدي 6 اجتماعات دارت مناقشات وتمسك كل جانب برأيه.. ووافق الإسرائيليون من حيث المبدأ علي بحث إجراءات فك الاشتباك مقترحين انسحاب قوات الجانبين 10 كيلومترات شرق وغرب القناة وإنشاء منطقة عازلة علي ضفتي قناة السويس لتعمل فيها قوات الطوارئ الدولية.. ورفضت مصر ذلك لأنه يعني تخلينا عن كل المكاسب العسكرية التي تحققت من الحرب وفي اجتماع تال اقترح الإسرائيليون انسحاب قوات الجيش الثالث من شرق القناة الي الغرب وانسحاب القوات الإسرائيلية الي سيناء.. ورفض الاقتراح أيضا لان القوات المصرية لا تنسحب من ارض مصرية استردتها.. وفي اجتماع ثالث اقترحت إسرائيل الانسحاب من غرب القناة الي سيناء وليس لخطوط 22 أكتوبر.. ووافق الجانب المصري علي ذلك علي إلا تقل المسافة عن 35 كيلومترا مع احتفاظنا بكل قواتنا شرق القناة.. وتكون هناك منطقة عازلة تعمل فيها قوات الطوارئ.. مع استعدادنا لبحث موضوع الأسري والجرحى.. ولكن الإسرائيليين لم يكونوا جادين في اقتراحهم.. وفي الاجتماعين الخامس والسادس دارت مناقشات حول الأسري والجرحى ووافق الجانب المصري في الاجتماع السادس علي تنظيم تبادل الأسري والجرحى بالتنسيق مع هيئة الصليب الأحمر.. وكعادة الإسرائيليين راوغوا في فك ألاشتاك وعودة القوات الي خطوط 22 أكتوبر مدعين انه محل دراسة جادة من الحكومة الإسرائيلية.. وجاء هنري كسينجر وزير خارجية أمريكا يومي 6 و7 نوفمبر حاملا معه مشروع اتفاقية النقاط الست.. وعقد الاجتماع السابع في 11 نوفمبر وتم التوقيع علي الاتفاقية التي تضمنت.. التزام مصر وإسرائيل بدقة بوقف إطلاق النار.. وبدء محادثات فورا بين البلدين لتسوية مسألة العودة إلي خطوط 22 أكتوبر ضمن خطة لفك الاشتباك وفصل القوات تحت إشراف الأمم المتحدة كما تضمنت الاتفاقية حصول مدينة السويس علي إمدادات يومية من الطعام والماء والأدوية ونقل الجرحى.. وعدم فرض إي عوائق لنقل إمدادات غير عسكرية للضفة الشرقية.. وإقامة مراكز تفتيش تابعة للأمم المتحدة محل المراكز الإسرائيلية علي طريق القاهرة ¬ السويس ثم البدء في تبادل الأسري بمن فيهم الجرحى.. ثم عقد الاجتماعان الثامن والتاسع لمناقشة إجراءات تنفيذ الاتفاقية التي بدأت فعليا في الثامنة والنصف من صباح 15 نوفمبر 1973 وتلي ذلك سلسلة من الاجتماعات حتى 28 نوفمبر الاجتماع السابع عشر والأخير.. وتضمنت العديد من الاقتراحات الإسرائيلية المرفوضة من الجانب المصري.. واستكمل الوفدان المصري والإسرائيلي مباحثاتهما في جنيف.. وجاء هنري كيسنجر واجري مباحثات مع الرئيس السادات وقام برحلات مكوكية بين القاهرة وتل أبيب إلي أن أذيع يوم 17 يناير 74 أن اتفاق فض الاشتباك تم بنجاح واستأنفت اجتماعات الكيلو 101 وبدأ تنفيذ الاتفاق في 25 يناير وكانت الخطوة الأخيرة فيه 5 مارس .1974.
أشكركم ودمتم بخير
*

----------


## د. أمل

> *
> وأنقل لكم بعض ما جاء الوثائق الأمريكية لحرب أكتوبر 1973
> 
> -	فى العشرين من مايو 1973 - قبل الحرب - مصر تعرض السلام مع اسرائيل وذلك فى  مقابلة بين محمد حافظ اسماعيل مستشار الأمن القومي المصرى وهنري كيسنجر .
> *



    أخى الفاضل الأستاذ  " سيد "

        ممكن حضرتك توضح لى النقطة دى .. لأنى مش فاهماها كويس ..
 يعنى هل الكلام ده حصل فعلًا .. ولا  أمريكا كانت بتخطط لكده و ما حصلش ..؟؟!!

  و لك جزيل الشكر ..

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*مرحباص بالدكتورة الفاضلة
ورد هذا الخبر ضمن الوثائق السرية الأمريكية المفرج عنها التى ترجمت للغة العربية وكان الخبر كالتالى :


بعد ثلاثون عاما، قام مركز " أرشيف الأمن القومى" الملحق بجامعة جورج واشنطن بتجميع ونشر
نصوص الوثائق السرية التى أفرجت عنها الولايات المتحدة خلال الأعوام الماضية بمقتضى قانون حريةالإطلاع على المعلومات والمتعلقة بنفس الفترة باللغة الإنجليزية على موقع المركز بشبكة الإنترن وهنا سنعرض بعض النقاط الرئيسية مأخوذة من ذلك الموقع المذكور سابقا والتى قام بترجمتها مركز الأهرام للترجمة والنشر وصدرت فى كتاب تحت عنوان "أسرار حرب أكتوبر فى الوثائق الأمريكية"أيضا مجموعة من النقاط الرئيسية الأخرى المأخوذة من المحادثات المسجلة فى تلك الوثائق والمنشورةفى موقع جامعة جورج واشنطن

مايو 1973 - قبل الحرب - مصر تعرض السلام مع اسرائيل
فى مقابلة ما بين محمد حافظ اسماعيل مستشار الأمن القومى للرئيس السادات واخرين من الجانب المصرى وهنرى كيسنجر مساعد الرئيس لشئون الأمن القومى واخرين من الجانب الأمريكى ،
دار الحوار التالى:
" محمد حافظ اسماعيل: لقد وصلنا إلى حد القبول بالدخول فى اتفاق سلام مع إسرائيل . وهذه هى المرة الأولى التى يقوم فيها رئيس دولة عربى فى نحو ربع قرن باتخاذ قرار يعلن استعداده للدخول فى اتفاقسلام مع إسرائيل... ومن هنا ، إذا لم يكن هذا هو الحل الذى تريده مصر، فماذا بقى لها؟ أن تقبل بالأمر الواقع؟ أو أن تمضى إلى الحرب؟
كيسنجر: لقد حاولت فى المرة الماضية أن أشرح لك ما افكر فيه ، إقرارنا بالسيادة المصرية ، وأكدت لك أن إسرائيل سوف تعارض هذا الجانب بشدة.

فى رأى الخاص أن الرئيس السادات كان قد أعد بالفعل عدته للحرب وعرضه الدخول فى مباحثات سلام ينبع من موقفين
الأول : إذا قبول إسرائيل إعادة الأرض والدخول فى سلام مع الفلسطينين وبهذا فلا مجال للحرب وأعتقد ايضاً أن السادات كان يعلم إن إسرائيل سترفض
الثانى : أن هذا العرض من ضمن خطة الخداع المصرية قبل حرب يوليسو 73 فكلام السادات عن السلام خدع إسرائيل وطن قادتها أن مصر لا تفكر وقتها فى الحرب
مرورك اسعدنى . اشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## د. أمل

أستاذى الفاضل الكريم ..

   شكرًا لك على الاهتمام و التوضيح ..

   بارك الله فيك و لك ..

 و جزاك الله كل خير ..

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الوثيقة المصرية التى قدمت لمؤتمر كامب ديفيد


(مادة أولي)
يعرب الأطراف عن تصميمهم علي التوصل الي تسوية شاملة لمشكلة الشرق الأوسط بتوقيع معاهدات سلام علي أساس التنفيذ الكامل لقراري مجلس الأمن 242 و338 بجميع أجزائهما.
(مادة ثانية)
يوافق الاطراف علي اقامة سلام عادل ودائم بينهم يستلزم الوفاء بما يلي:
أولا: انسحاب إسرائيل من الأراضي المحتلة طبقا لمبدأ عدم جواز الاستيلاء علي الأرض عن طريق الحرب ويتم الانسحاب من سيناء والجولان الي الحدود الدولية بين فلسطين تحت الانتداب وكل من مصر وسوريا ويتم الانسحاب من الضفة الغربية الي خطوط الهدنة الواردة في الهدنة بين إسرائيل والأردن سنة 1949.
واذا ما اتفقت الاطراف المعنية علي ادخال تعديلات طفيفة علي هذه الخطوط فإنه يكون مفهوما أن مثل هذه التعديلات يجب ألا تعكس ثقل الغزو.
يتم الانسحاب من قطاع غزة الي خط الهدنة المبرمة عام 1949 بين مصر واسرائيل ويبدأ الانسحاب الاسرائيلي فور توقيع معاهدات السلام وينتهي طبقا لجدول زمني يتفق عليه خلال الفترة المشار اليها في المادة السادسة.
ثانيا: إزالة المستوطنات الإسرائيلية من الاراضي المحتلة طبقا لجدول زمني يتفق عليه خلال الفترة المشار اليها في المادة السادسة.
ثالثا: ضمان الأمن والسيادة والسلام الاقليمي والاستقلال السياسي لكل دولة وذلك عن طريق الترتيبات التالية:
ــ إقامة مناطق منزوعة التسليح علي جانبي الحدود.
ــ وضع قوات تابعة للأمم المتحدة علي جانبي الحدود.
ــ وضع نظام انذار مبكر علي أساس المعاملة بالمثل.
ــ تحدد نوعية الاسلحة التي تحصل عليها الدول الاطراف ونظم التسليح فيها.
ــ انضمام جميع الاطراف الي معاهدة منع انتشار الاسلحة النووية وتعهد الاطراف بعدم انتاج أو حيازة الاسلحة النووية أو أي مواد نووية متفجرة أخري.
ــ تطبيق مبدأ المرور البحري علي الملاحة في مضيق تيران.
ــ إقامة علاقات سلام وحسن جوار وتعاون بين الأطراف.
رابعا: تعهد جميع الاطراف بعدم اللجوء للتهديد بالقوة أو استخدامها لتسوية المنازعات بينها وحل ما يثور من منازعات بالوسائل السلمية طبقا لأحكام المادة 33 من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة. كما تتعهد الاطراف بقبول الاختصاص الالزامي لمحكمة العدل الدولية بالنسبة لجميع المنازعات الناجمة عن تنفيذ أو تفسير الارتباطات التعاقدية بينها.
خامسا: بمجرد التوقيع علي معاهدات السلام تلغي الحكومة العسكرية الإسرائيلية في الضفة الغربية وغزة وتنتقل السلطة الي الجانب العربي علي نحو سلمي منظم. وتكون هناك فترة انتقالية لا تتجاوز 5 اعوام من تاريخ توقيع هذا الاطار يتولي الاردن خلاله الاشراف علي الإدارة في الضفة الغربية وتتولي مصر الاشراف علي الإدارة في قطاع غزة وتؤدي مصر والأردن مهمتهما بالتعاون مع ممثلي الشعب الفلسطيني في نفس الوقت الذي تلغي فيه الحكومة العسكرية الإسرائيلية وقبل انقضاء الفترة الانتقالية بـ6 أشهر يمارس الشعب الفلسطيني حقه الاساسي في تقرير مصيره ويمكنه من اقامة كيانه الوطني.
سادسا: تنسحب اسرائيل من القدس الي خط الهدنة المبين في اتفاقية الهدنة الموقعة عام 1949 طبقا لمبدأ عدم جواز الاستيلاء علي الارض بطريق الحرب وتعود السيادة والإدارة العربية الي القدس العربية ويشكل مجلس بلدي مشترك للمدينة من عدد متساو من الاعضاء الفلسطينيين والإسرائيليين، ويعهد اليه بتنظيم الشئون التالية والاشراف عليها:
ــ المرافق العامة في كل انحاء المدينة.
ــ الخدمات البريدية والهاتفية.
ــ السياحة.
وتتعهد الاطراف بضمان حرية العبادة وحرية الوصول الي الاماكن المقدسة وزيارتها والمرور اليها دون اي تفرقة أو تمييز.
سابعا: بالتوازي الزمني مع تنفيذ النصوص المتعلقة بالانسحاب سوف يمضي الاطراف الي اقامة العلاقات التي تقوم عادة بين الدول التي هي في حالة سلام مع بعضها البعض وسعيا وراء هذا الهدف يتعهدون بمراعاة جميع نصوص ميثاق الأمم المتحدة وتشكل الخطوات التي تتخذ في هذا الصدد ما يلي:
ــ الاعتراف الكامل
ــ إنهاء المقاطعة العربية
ــ ضمان حرية المرور في قناة السويس طبقا لأحكام اتفاقية القسطنطينية المبرمة عام 1888 والإعلان الصادر من الحكومة المصرية في 24 أبريل 1957.
ــ توفير الحماية القانونية لمواطني كل طرف في الدول الأخري
ثامنا: تتعهد إسرائيل بدفع تعويضات شاملة عن الاضرار الناجمة عن العمليات التي قامت بها قواتها المسلحة ضد السكان والمنشآت المدنية كذلك عن استغلالها للموارد الطبيعية في الارض المحتلة.
(مادة ثالثة)
بمجرد توقيع هذا الاطار الذي يشكل حلا متوازنا ومتكاملا يضم جميع حقوق والتزامات الاطراف تكون الاطراف الاخري مدعوة للانضمام اليه في اطار مؤتمر جنيف للسلام في الشرق الاوسط.
(مادة رابعة)
سوف يشترك ممثلو الشعب الفلسطيني في محادثات السلام التي تجري بعد توقيع هذا الاطار.
(مادة خامسة)
سوف تشترك الولايات المتحدة في المحادثات المتعلقة بكيفية تنفيذ الاتفاقيات والتوصل الي الجدول الزمني المحدد لتنفيذ التزامات الاطراف.
(مادة سادسة)
تبرم معاهدات السلام خلال 3 اشهر من تاريخ توقيع الاطراف المعنية لهذا الاطار ايذانا ببدء عملية السلام وانطلاق ديناميكية السلام والتعايش.
(مادة سابعة)
سوف يطلب من مجلس الأمن أن يضمن معاهدات السلام ويتحقق من احترام جميع احكامها وكذلك أن يضمن الحدود بين الدول الأطراف
(مادة ثامنة)
سوف يطلب من الاعضاء الدائمين في مجلس الأمن أن يضمنوا مراعاة أحكام معاهدات السلام بدقة وتتعهد هذه الدول أيضا بأن تكون سياستها ومعاملاتها متفقة مع التعهدات الواردة في هذا الاطار.
(مادة تاسعة)
تضمن الولايات المتحدة تنفيذ اطار ومعاهدات السلام تنفيذا كاملا وبحسن نية.

نص اتفاقية كامب ديفيد (17/9/1978)
الاسم الرسمي :معاهدة السلام بين مصر وإسرائيل واتفاق الحكم الذاتي في الضفة والقطاع، القاهرة   
            التاريخ   17 سبتمير, 1978

اتفاق منتجع كامب ديفيد أول الإتفاقات التي وقعتها دولة عربية مع الكيان الصهيوني والذي يشهد قبل توقيعه سجالات عديدة وجولات ولقاءات للراعي الأمريكي ووزير خارجيته وقد سميت على اثرها هذه المداولات بالمكوكية ونسبت إليها أيضاً دبلوماسية الهاتف وعلى اثرها قاطعت الدول العربية مصر ونقل مقر جامعة الدول العربية من القاهرة إلى تونس . 

معاهدة السلام بين جمهورية مصر العربية
وبين دولة إسرائيل
"وزارة الخارجية المصرية، معاهدة السلام بين مصر وإسرائيل واتفاق الحكم الذاتي في الضفة والقطاع، القاهرة، 1979، ص 43 - 47" 
معاهدة السلام
بين جمهورية مصر العربية ودولة إسرائيل 
الديباجة 
أن حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية وحكومة دولة إسرائيل .. 
اقتناعا منهما بالضرورة الماسة لإقامة سلام عادل وشامل ودائم في الشرق الأوسط وفقا لقراري مجلس الأمن 242 و338 .. 
إذ تؤكدان من جديد التزامهما " بإطار السلام في الشرق الأوسط المتفق عليه في كامب ديفيد " ، المؤرخ في 17 سبتمبر 1978 .. 
وإذ تلاحظان أن الإطار المشار إليه إنما قصد به أن يكون أساسا للسلام، ليس بين مصر وإسرائيل فحسب، بل أيضا بين إسرائيل وأي من جيرانها العرب كل فيما يخصه ممن يكون على استعداد للتفاوض من أجل السلام معها على هذا الأساس .. 
ورغبة منهما في إنهاء حالة الحرب بينهما وإقامة سلام تستطيع فيه كل دولة في المنطقة أن تعيش في أمن .. 
واقتناعا منهما بأن عقد معاهدة سلام بين مصر وإسرائيل يعتبر خطوة هامة في طريق السلام الشامل في المنطقة والتوصل إلى تسوية للنزاع العربي الإسرائيلي بكافة نواحيه .. 
وإذ تدعوان الأطراف العربية الأخرى في النزاع إلى الاشتراك في عملية السلام مع إسرائيل على أساس مبادئ إطار السلام المشار إليها آنفا واسترشادا بها .. 
وإذ ترغبان أيضا في إنماء العلاقات الودية والتعاون بينهما وفقا لميثاق الأمم المتحدة ومبادئ القانون الدولي التي تحكم العلاقات الدولية في وقت السلم .. 
قد اتفقتا على الأحكام التالية بمقتضى ممارستهما الحرة لسيادتهما من تنفيذ الإطار الخاص بعقد معاهدة السلام بين مصر وإسرائيل .. 
المادة الأولى 
1- تنتهي حالة الحرب بين الطرفين ويقام السلام بينهما عند تبادل وثائق التصديق على هذه المعاهدة. 
2- تسحب إسرائيل كافة قواتها المسلحة والمدنيين من سيناء إلى ما وراء الحدود الدولية بين مصر وفلسطين تحت الانتداب، كما هو وارد بالبروتوكول الملحق بهذه المعاهدة ( الملحق الأول ) وتستأنف مصر ممارسة سيادتها الكاملة على سيناء. 
3- عند إتمام الانسحاب المرحلي المنصوص عليه في الملحق الأول، يقيم الطرفان علاقات طبيعية وودية بينهما طبقا للمادة الثالثة ( فقرة 3 ). 

المادة الثانية 
أن الحدود الدائمة بين مصر وإسرائيل هي الحدود الدولية المعترف بها بين مصر وفلسطين تحت الانتداب كما هو واضح بالخريطة في الملحق الثاني وذلك دون المساس بما يتعلق بوضع قطاع غزة. ويقر الطرفان بأن هذه الحدود مصونة لا تمس ويتعهد كل منهما احترام سلامة أراضي الطرف الآخر بما في ذلك مياهه الإقليمية ومجاله الجوي. 

المادة الثالثة 
1- يطبق الطرفان فيما بينهما أحكام ميثاق الأمم المتحدة ومبادئ القانون الدولي التي تحكم العلاقات بين الدول في وقت السلم، وبصفة خاصة: 
( أ ) يقر الطرفان ويحترم كل منهما سيادة الآخر وسلامة أراضيه واستقلاله السياسي. 
( ب) يقر الطرفان ويحترم كل منهما حق الآخر في أن يعيش في سلام داخل حدوده الآمنه والمعترف بها. 
( ج ) يتعهد الطرفان بالامتناع عن التهديد باستخدام القوة أو استخدامها، أحدهما ضد الآخر على نحو مباشر أو غير مباشر، وبحل كافة المنازعات التي تنشأ بينهما بالوسائل السلمية. 
2 - يتعهد كل طرف بأن يكفل عدم صدور فعل من أفعال الحرب أو الأفعال العدوانية أو أفعال العنف أو التهديد بها من داخل أراضيه أو بواسطة قوات خاضعة لسيطرته أو مرابطة على 
<2> أراضيه ضد السكان أو المواطنين أو الممتلكات الخاصة بالطرف الآخر. كما يتعد كل طرف بالامتناع عن التنظيم أو التحريض أو الإثارة أو المساعدة أو الاشتراك في فعل من أفعال الحرب العدوانية أو النشاط الهدام أو أفعال العنف الموجهة ضد الطرف الآخر في أي مكان. كما يتعهد بأن يكفل تقديم مرتكبي مثل هذه الأفعال للمحاكمة. 
3 - يتفق الطرفان على أن العلاقات الطبيعية التي ستقام بينهما ستضمن الاعتراف الكامل والعلاقات الدبلوماسية والاقتصادية والثقافية وإنهاء المقاطعة الاقتصادية والحواجز ذات الطابع المتميزة المفروضة ضد حرية انتقال الأفراد والسلع. كما يتعهد كل طرف بأن يكفل تمتع مواطني الطرف الآخر الخاضعين للاختصاص القضائي بكافة الضمانات القانونية وبوضع البروتوكول الملحق بهذه المعاهدة ( الملحق الثالث ) الطريقة التي يتعهد الطرفان بمقتضاها - بالتوصيل إلى إقامة هذه العلاقات وذلك بالتوازي مع تنفيذ الأحكام الأخرى لهذه المعاهدة. 

المادة الرابعة 
1-بغية توفير الحد الأقصى للأمن لكلى الطرفين وذلك على أساس التبادل تقام ترتيبات أمن متفق عليها بما في ذلك مناطق محدودة التسليح في الأراضي المصرية أو الإسرائيلية وقوات أمم متحدة ومراقبين من الأمم المتحدة وهذه الترتيبات موضحة تفصيلا من حيث الطبيعة والتوقيت في الملحق الأول وكذلك أية ترتيبات أمن أخرى قد يوقع عليها الطرفان. 
2- يتفق الطرفان على تمركز أفراد الأمم المتحدة في المناطق الموضحة بالملحق الأول ويتفق الطرفان على ألا يطلبا سحب هؤلاء الأفراد وعلى أن سحب هؤلاء الأفراد لن يتم إلا بموافقة مجلس الأمن التابع للأمم المتحدة بما في ذلك التصويت الإيجابي للأعضاء 

الخمسة الدائمين بالمجلس وذلك ما لم يتفق الطرفان على خلاف ذلك. 
3- تنشأ لجنة مشتركة لتسهيل تنفيذ هذه المعاهدة وفقا لما هو منصوص عليه في الملحق الأول. 
4- يتم بناء على طلب أحد الطرفين إعادة النظر في ترتيبات الأمن المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين 1، 2 من هذه المادة وتعديلها باتفاق الطرفين. 

المادة الخامسة 
1- تتمتع السفن الإسرائيلية والشحنات المتجهة من إسرائيل وإليها بحق المرور الحر في قناة السويس ومداخلها في كل من خليج السويس والبحر الأبيض المتوسط وفقا لأحكام اتفاقية القسطنطينية لعام 1888 المنطبقة على جميع الدول. كما يعامل رعايا إسرائيل وسفنها وشحناتها وكذلك الأشخاص والسفن والشحنات المتجهة من إسرائيل وإليها معاملة لا تتسم بالتميز في كافة الشئون المتعلقة باستخدام القناة. 
2 - يعتبر الطرفان أن مضيق تيران وخليج العقبة من الممرات المائية الدولية المفتوحة لكافة الدول دون عائق أو إيقاف لحرية الملاحة أو العبور الجوي. كما يحترم الطرفان حق كل منهما في الملاحة والعبور الجوي من وإلى أراضيه عبر مضيق تيران وخليج العقبة. 

المادة السادسة 
1- لا تمس هذه المعاهدة ولا يجوز تفسيرها على نحو يمس بحقوق والتزامات الطرفين وفقا لميثاق الأمم المتحدة. 
2 - يتعهد الطرفان بأن ينفذا بحسن نيه التزاماتهما الناشئة عن هذه المعاهدة بصرف النظر عن أى فعل أو امتناع عن فعل من جانب طرف آخر وبشكل مستقل عن آية وثيقة خارج هذه المعاهدة. 
3- كما يتعهدان بأن يتخذا كافة التدابير اللازمة لكي تنطبق في علاقاتهما آحكام الاتفاقيات المتعددة الأطراف التي يكونان من أطرافها بما في ذلك تقديم الأخطار المناسب للأمن العام للأمم المتحدة وجهات الإيداع الآخرى لمثل هذه الاتفاقيات. 
4 - يتعهد الطرفان بعدم الدخول في آي التزامات يتعارض مع هذه المعاهدة. 
5 - مع مراعاة المادة 103 من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة يقر الطرفان بأنه في حالة وجود تناقض بين التزامات الأطراف بموجب هذه المعاهدة وأي من التزاماتهما الأخرى، فإن الالتزامات الناشئة عن هذه المعاهدة تكون ملزمة ونافذة. 

المادة السابعة 
1- تحل الخلافات بشأن تطبيق أو تفسير هذه المعاهدة عن طريق المفاوضة. 
2 - إذا لم يتيسر حل هذه الخلافات عن طريق المفاوضة فتحل بالتوفيق أو تحال إلى التحكيم. 

المادة الثامنة 
يتفق الطرفان على إنشاء لجنة مطالبات للتسوية المتبادلة لكافة المطالبات المالية. 

المادة التاسعة 
1- تصبح هذه المعاهدة نافذة المفعول عند تبادل وثائق التصديق عليها. 
2- تحل هذه المعاهدة محل الاتفاق المعقود بين مصر وإسرائيل في سبتمبر 1975. 
3- تعد كافة البروتوكولات والملاحق والخرائط الملحقة بهذه المعاهدة جزءا لا يتجزأ منها. 
4- يتم إخطار الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة بهذه المعاهدة لتسجيلها وفقا لأحكام المادة 102 من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة. 
حررت في واشنطن د . ي . س في 26 مارس سنة 1979م، 27 ربيع الثاني سنة 1399هـ من ثلاث نسخ باللغات العربية والعبرية والإنجليزية، وتعتبر جميعها متساوية الحجية وفي حالة الخلاف في التفسير فيكون النص الإنجليزي هو الذي يعتد به. 

عن حكومة جمهورية مصر
محمد أنور السادات 

عن حكومة دولة إسرائيل
مناحم، بيجين 

شهد التوقيع
جيمي كارتر
رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 
الموقعين
الرئيس محمد انور السادات 
ورئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي مناحم بيجن
والرئيس الأمريكي جيمي كارتر 
الدول الأعضاء
جمهورية مصر العربية
اسرائيل 
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 

محضر متفق عليه للمواد الأولي والرابعة والخامسة والسادسة وللملحقين الأول والثالث لمعاهدة السلام
أولاً: بالنسبة للمواد الأولي والرابعة والخامسة والسادسة.
»المادة الأولي«
ان استئناف مصر لممارسة السيادة الكاملة علي سيناء المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثانية من المادة الأولي يتم بالنسبة لكل منطقة بمجرد انسحاب اسرائيل من هذه المنطقة.
»المادة الرابعة«
من المتفق عليه بين الأطراف أن تتم اعادة النظر المنصوص عليها في المادة »4« فقرة»4« عندما يطلب ذلك أحد الأطراف، وعلي أن تبدأ في خلال ثلاثة أشهر من طلبها ولكن لا يجري أي تعديل الا باتفاق كلا الطرفين.

»المادة الخامسة«
لا يجوز تفسير الجملة الثانية من الفقرة الثانية من المادة الخامسة علي انها تنتقص مما جاء بالجملة الأولي من تلك الفقرة، ولا يفسر ما تقدم علي أنه مخالف لما جاء بالجملة الثانية من الفقرة الثانية من المادة الخامسة التي تقضي بما يلي:
»يحترم الطرفان حق كل منهما في الملاحة والعبور الجوي من وإلي أراضيه عبر مضيق تيران وخليج العقبة«.

»المادة السادسة«
»فقرة 2«
لا تفسر أحكام المادة السادسة بما يخالف أحكام اطار السلام في الشرق الأوسط المتفق عليه في كامب ديفيد.
ولا يفسر ما تقدم علي أنه مخالف لأحكام المادة السادسة »فقرة 2« من المعاهدة التي تقضي بما يلي:
»يتعهد الطرفان بأن ينفذا بحسن نية التزاماتهما الناشئة عن هذه المعاهدة بصرف النظر عن أي فعل أو امتناع عن فعل من جانب طرف آخر وبشكل مستقل عن أي وثيقة خارج هذه المعاهدة«.

»المادة السادسة«
»فقرة 5«
من المتفق عليه بين الأطراف انه لا توجد أي دعاوي بأن لهذه المعاهدة أولوية علي المعاهدات والاتفاقات الأخري، أو للمعاهدات والاتفاقات الأخري أولوية علي هذه المعاهدة.
ولا يفسر ما تقدم علي انه مخالفة لأحكام المادة السادسة »فقرة 5« من هذه المعاهدة التي تنص علي ما يلي:
»مع مراعاة المادة »103« من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة يقر الطرفان بأنه في حالة وجود تناقض بين التزامات الأطراف بموجب هذه المعاهدة وأي من التزاماتها الأخري، فان الالتزامات الناشئة عن هذه المعاهدة تكون ملزمة ونافذة«.

ثانياً: بالنسبة للملحقين الأول والثالث لمعاهدة السلام.
الملحق الأول
تقضي المادة السادسة »فقرة 8« من الملحق الأول بما يلي:
»يتفق الطرفان علي الدول التي تشكل منها قوات ومراقبو الأمم المتحدة، ويتم ذلك من الدول غير ذات العضوية الدائمة بمجلس الأمن التابع للأمم المتحدة«.
وقد اتفق الطرفان علي ما يلي:
»في حالة عدم الوصول الي اتفاق بين الطرفين فيما يتعلق بأحكام الفقرة الثامنة من المادة السادسة من الملحق الأول، فانهما يتعهدان بقبول أو تأييد ما تقترحه الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بشأن تشكيل قوات الأمم المتحدة والمراقبين«.

الملحق الثالث
تنص معاهدة السلام والملحق الثالث لها علي اقامة علاقات اقتصادية طبيعية بين الأطراف ـ ووفقاً لهذا فقد اتفق علي أن هذه العلاقات سوف تشمل مبيعات تجارية عادية من البترول من مصر الي اسرائيل ـ وأن يكون من حق اسرائيل الكامل التقدم بعطاءات لشراء البترول المصري الأصل والذي لا تحتاجه مصر لاستهلاكها المحلي ـ وأن تنظر مصر والشركات التي لها حق استثمار بترولها في العطاءات المقدمة من اسرائيل علي نفس الأسس والشروط المطبقة علي مقدمي العطاءات الآخرين لهذا البترول.

عن حكومة 
جمهورية مصر العربية
»توقيع« محمد أنور السادات 


عن حكومة 
إسرائيل
»توقيع« مناحم بيجين


وثائق إتفاقسة كامب ديفيد
الوثيقة الأولى 

الأولى: إطار السلام في الشرق الأوسط
=======================
تناولت الوثيقة في قسمها الأول الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة، أما القسم الثاني فقد تناول مصر وإسرائيل، وفي القسم الأخير مبادئ مرتبطة بالاتفاقية.

ورأت أن القاعدة المناسبة للتسوية السلمية بين إسرائيل وجيرانها هي قرار مجلس الأمن 242 بكل أجزائه وقرار 338، وأن تعيش كل دولة آمنة في حدودها.

الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة:
تقرر الوثيقة أن:
- أن تشترك مصر وإسرائيل والأردن وممثلو الشعب الفلسطيني في مفاوضات لحل المشكلة الفلسطينية.
- أن تتفق مصر وإسرائيل على ترتيبات لانتقال الضفة الغربية وغزة من الحكم العسكري الإسرائيلي إلى( حكم ذاتي فلسطيني خلال فترة لا تتجاوز خمس سنوات )
- أن تتفق مصر وإسرائيل والأردن على وسائل إقامة سلطة (الحكم الذاتي)، وقد يضم للمفاوضات ممثلون عن الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة أو فلسطينيون آخرون بحسب ما يتفق عليه.

(أن تتخذ كل الإجراءات لضمان أمن أسرائيل وجيرانها)

وتحدثت الوثيقة عن تشكيل لجنة من المذكورين آنفا خلال الفترة الانتقالية لتقرر بالاتفاق السماح بعودة الأفراد الذين طردوا من الضفة الغربية وغزة عام 1967، وأن مصر وإسرائيل ستعملان معا ومع الأطراف الأخرى لحل مشكلة اللاجئين.

مصر وإسرائيل:

• تتعهد مصر وإسرائيل بتسوية النزاعات بالطرق السلمية طبقا لأحكام المادة 33 لميثاق الأمم المتحدة.

• يتفاوض الطرفان بهدف توقيع معاهدة سلام بينهما خلال ثلاثة أشهر اعتبارا من تاريخ توقيع هذا الإطار.


المبادئ المرتبطة:

• تعلن مصر وإسرائيل أن (المبادئ ينبغي أن تطبق على معاهدات السلام بين إسرائيل وكل جيرانها. )

• على الموقعين أن يقيموا علاقات طبيعية بينهم، وأن تشمل( الاعتراف الكامل) وإلغاء المقاطعة والتعاون الاقتصادي والقضائي.
الملحق الأول 

إطار عمل للسلام في الشرق الأوسط 

اجتمع الرئيس محمد أنور السادات رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية ومناحيم بيغن رئيس وزراء إسرائيل مع جيمي كارتر رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في كامب ديفيد من 5-17أيلول- سبتمبر 1978م واتفقوا على الإطار التالي للسلام في الشرق الأوسط وهم يدعون أطراف النزاع العربي الإسرائيلي إلى الانضمام إليه . 

إن البحث عن السلام في الشرق الأوسط يجب أن يسترشد بالآتي: 

• إن القاعدة المتفق عليها للتسوية السلمية للنزاع بين إسرائيل وجيرانها هو قرار مجلس الأمن الرقم 242 بكل أجزائه 

• بعد أربعة حروب خلال ثلاثين عاماً وعلى رغم الجهود الإنسانية المكثفة، لم يستمتع الشرق الأوسط مهد الحضارة ومهبط الأديان العظيمة الثلاث، بعد بنعم السلام.إن شعوب الشرق الأوسط تتشوق إلى السلام حتى يمكن تحويل موارد المنطقة البشرية والطبيعية الشاسعة لمتابعة أهداف السلام وحتى تصبح هذه المنطقة نموذجاً للتعايش والتعاون بين الأمم 

• إن المبادرة التاريخية للرئيس السادات بزيارته للقدس والاستقبال الذي لقيه من برلمان إسرائيل وحكومتها وشعبها وزيارة رئيس الوزراء بيغن للإسماعيلية رداً على زيارة الرئيس السادات ومقترحات السلام التي تقدم بها الزعيمان كلاهما وما لقيته هذا المهمات من استقبال حار من شعبي البلدين ، كل ذلك خلق فرصة للسلام لم يسبق لها مثيل وهي فرصة لا يجب إضاعتها إذا كان يراد انقاد هذا الجيل والأجيال المقبلة من مآسي الحرب 

• وإن مواد ميثاق الأمم المتحدة والقواعد الأخرى المقبولة للقانون الدولي والشرعية توفر الآن مستويات مقبولة لسير العلاقات بين جميع الدول 

• وإن تحقـيــق عـلاقــة سـلام وفقا لروح المادة 2 من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة وإجراء مفاوضات في المستقـبـل بين إسرائيـل وأي دولـة مجـاوره مستعـدة للتفـاوض في شـأن السلام والأمن معها هي أمور ضـرورية لتنفيذ جميع البـنـود والمبـادئ فـي قراري مجلـس الأمـــن رقم 242 و338 . 

• إن السلام يتطلب احترام السيادة والوحدة الإقليمية والاستقلال السياسي لكل دولة في المنطقة وحقها في العيش في سلام داخل حدود آمنة ومعترف بها غير متعرضة لتهديدات أو أعمال عنف ، وان التقدم تجاه هذا الهدف من الممكن أن يسرع بالتحرك نحو عصر جديد من التصالح في الشرق الأوسط يتسم بالتعاون على تنمية التطـــور الاقتصادي وفي الحفاظ على الاستقرار وتأكيد الأمن 

• وإن السلام يتعزز بعلاقة السلام وبالتعاون بين الدول التي تتمتع بعلاقة طبيعية 

وإضافة إلى ذلك في ظل معاهدات السلام يمكن للأطراف على أساس التبادل الموافقة على ترتيبات أمن خاصة من مناطق منزوعة السلاح إلى مناطق ذات تسليح محدود ومحطات إنذار مبكر ووجود قوات دولية وقــوات اتصـال وإجراءات تتفــق عليها للمراقبة والترتيبات الأخرى التي تتفق على أنها ذات فائدة 

الإطار 

إن الأطراف إذ تضع هذه العوامل في الاعتبار مصممة على التوصــل إلي تسويــة عادلــة وشاملـة ومعمــرة لصــراع الشرق الأوسط عن طريق عقد معاهدات سلام تقوم على قراري مجلس الأمن رقم 242و338 بكل فقراتهما ، وهدفها من ذلك هو تحقيق السلام وعلاقات حسن الجوار ، وهي تدرك أن السلام لكي يصبح معمراً يجب أن يشمل جميع هؤلاء الذين تأثروا بالصراع اعمق تأثير، لذا فإنها تتفق على أن هذا الإطار مناسب في رأيها ليشكل أساسا للسلام لا بين مصر وإسرائيل فحسب بل كذلك بين إسرائيل وكل من جيرانها الآخرين ممن يبدون استعداداً للتفاوض على السلام مع إسرائيل على هذا الأساس 

إن الأطراف إذ تضع هذا الهدف في الاعتبار قد اتفقت على المضي قدماً على النحو الأتي :- 

أ - الضفة الغربية وغزة : 
أولاً : ينبغي أن تشترك مصر و إسرائيل و الأردن وممثلو الشعب الفلسطيني في المفاوضات الخاصة بحل المشكلة الفلسطينية بكل جوانبها ولتحقيق هذا الهدف فإن المفاوضات المتعلقة بالضفة الغربية وغزة ينبغي أن تتم على ثلاث مــراحــل : 

أ - تتفق مصر وإسرائيل على أنه من أجل ضمان نقل منظم وسلمي للسلطة مع أخذ الاهتمامات بالأمن من جانب كل الأطراف في الاعتبار، يجب إن تكون هناك ترتيبات انتقالية بالنسبة إلى الضفة الغربية وغزة لفترة لا تتجاوز خمس سنوات ، ولتوفير حكم ذاتي كامل لسكان الضفة الغربية وغزة ، فإن الحكومة الإسرائيلية العسكرية وإدارتها المدنية ستنسحبان منهما بمجرد أن يتم انتخاب سلطة حكم ذاتي من قبل السكان في هذه المنطقة عن طريق الانتخاب الحر لتحل محل الحكومة العسكرية الحالية ولمناقشة تفاصيل الترتيبات الانتقالية فإن حكومة الأردن ستكون مدعوة إلى الانضمام إلى المحادثات على أساس هذا الإطار ، ويجب أن تعطي هذه الترتيبات الجديدة الاعتبار اللازم لكل من مبدأ حكم الذات لسكان هذا الأراضي ولاهتمامات الأمن الشرعية لكل من الأطراف التي يشملها النزاع 

ب - أن تتفق مصر وإسرائيل والأردن على وسائل إقامة سلطة الحكم الذاتي المنتخبة في الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة وقد تضم وفداً يضم مصر والأردن ووفداً من الفلسطينيين من الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة أو فلسطينيين آخرين وفقاً لما يتفق عليه 

وسيتفاوض الأطراف في شأن اتفاق يحدد مسؤوليات سلطة الحكم الذاتي التي ستمارس في الضفة الغربية وغزة وسيتم انسحاب للقوات المسلحة الإسرائيلية وستكون هناك إعادة توزيع للقوات الإسرائيلية التي ستبقى فــي مواقع أمن معينه وسيتضمن الاتفاق أيضا ترتيبات لتأكيد الأمن الداخلي والخارجي و النظام العام ، وسيتم تشكيل قوة بوليس محلية قوية قد تضم مواطنين أردنيين ، إضافة إلى ذلك ستشترك القوات الإسرائيلية والأردنية في دوريات مشتركة في تقديم الأفراد لتشكيل مراكز مراقبة لضمان أمن الحدود 

ج - وستبدأ الفترة الانتقالية ذات السنوات الخمس عندما تقوم سلطة حكم ذاتي ( مجلس إداري) في الضفة الغربية وغزة في أسرع وقت ممكن من دون أن تتأخر عن السنة الثالثة بعد بداية الفترة الانتقالية . وستجري المفاوضات لتحديد الوضع النهائي للضفة الغربية وغزة وعلاقاتها مع جيرانها ولإبرام معاهدة سلام بين إسرائيل والأردن بحلول نهاية الفترة الانتقالية ، وستدور هذه المفاوضات بين مصر وإسرائيل والأردن والممثلين المنتخبين لسكان الضفة الغربية وغزة 

وسيجري انعقاد لجنتين منفصلتين لكنهما مترابطتان ، إحدى هاتين اللجنتين تتكون من ممثلي الأطراف الأربعة التي ستتفاوض وتوافق على الوضع النهائي للضفة الغربية وغزة وعلاقاتها مع جيرانها ، وتتكون اللجنة الثانية من ممثلي إسرائيل وممثلي الأردن التي سيشترك معها ممثلو السكان في الضفة الغربية وغزة للتفاوض في شأن معاهدة السلام بين إسرائيل والأردن واضعة في تقديرها الاتفاق الذي تم التوصل إليه في شأن الضفة الغربية وغزة وسترتكز المفاوضات على أساس جميع النصوص والمبادئ لقرار مجلس الأمن رقم (242) . 

وستقرر هذه المفاوضات ضمن أشياء أخرى موضع الحدود وطبيعة ترتيبات الأمن . ويجب أن يعترف الحل الناتج عن المفاوضات بالحقوق المشروعة للشعب الفلسطيني ومتطلباته العادلة . وبهذا الأسلوب سيشارك الفلسطينيون في تقرير مستقبلهم من خلال : 

1.أن يتم الاتفاق في المفاوضات بين مصر وإسرائيل والأردن وممثلي السكان في الضفة الغربية وغزة على الوضع النهائي للضفة الغربية وغزة والمسائل البارزة الأخرى بحلول نهاية الفترة الانتقالية 

2.أن يعرضــوا اتفاقهــم للتصويــت مــن جانــب الممثليـــن المنتخبـيــن لسكــان الضفــة الغربيــة وغزة 

3.إتاحة الفرصة للممثلين المنتخبين من السكان في الضفة الغربية وغزة لتحديد الكيفية التي سيحكمـــون بها أنفسهم تمشياً مع نصــــوص الاتفاق . 

4.المشاركة كما ذكر أعلاه في عمل اللجنة التي تتفاوض في شأن معاهدة السلام بين إسرائيل والأردن . 

*ثانياً : سيتم اتخاذ كل الإجراءات و التدابير الضرورية لضمان أمن إسرائيل و جيرانها خلال الفترة الانتقالية وما بعدها ، وللمساعدة على توفير مثل هذا الأمن ستقوم سلطة الحكم الذاتي بتشكيل قوة قوية من الشرطة المحلية وتشكل هذه القوة من سكان الضفة الغربية وغزة و ستكون قوة الشرطة على اتصال مستمر بالضباط الإسرائيليين والأردنيين والمصريين المعنيين للبحث في الأمور المتعلقة بالأمن الداخلي . 

*ثالثاً : خلال الفتـرة الانتقالية يشكل ممثلو مصر و إسرائيل و الأردن و سلطة الحكم الذاتي لجنة تعقد جلساتها باستمرار وتقرر باتفاق الأطراف صلاحيات السماح بعودة الأفراد الذين طردوا من الضفة الغربية وغزة في عام 1967م مع اتخاذ الإجراءات الضرورية لمنع الاضطراب و أوجه التمزق , ويجوز أيضا لهذه اللجنة أن تعالج الأمور الأخرى ذات الاهتمام المشترك . 

*رابعاً : ستعمل مصر و إسرائيل بعضهما مع البعض و مع الأطراف الأخرى المهتمة لوضع إجراءات متفق عليها للتنفيذ العاجل والعادل والدائم لحل مشكلة اللاجئين . 

ب - مصر و إسرائيل : 
1- تتعهد كلاً من مصر وإسرائيل بعدم اللجوء إلى التهديد بالقوة أو استخدامها لتسوية النزاعات و أن أي نزاعات ستتم تسويتها بالطرق السلمية وفقاً لما نصت عليه المادة 33 من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة . 

2- توافق الأطراف من أجل تحقيق السلام في ما بينها على التفاوض بإخلاص بهدف توقيع معاهدة سلام بينها خلال ثلاثة شهور من توقيع هذا الإطار فيما تتم دعوة الأطراف الأخرى في النزاع إلى التقدم في الوقت نفسه إلى التفاوض و إبرام معاهدات سلام مماثلة بغرض تحقيق سلام شامل في المنطقة . 

وأن إطار إبرام معاهدة السلام بين مصر و إسرائيل سيحكم مفاوضات السلام بينها وستتفق الأطراف على الشكليات و الجدول الزمني و تنفيذ التزامات في ظل المعاهدة . 

ج - المبادئ المرتبطة : 
1-تعلن مصر و إسرائيل أن المبادئ والنصوص المذكورة أدناه ينبغي أن تطبق على معاهدات السلام بين إسرائيل وكل من جيرانها مصر وسوريا والأردن ولبنان . 

2-على الموقعين أن يقيموا فيما بينهم علاقات طبيعية كتلك القائمة بين الدول التي هي في حال سلام كل منها مع الأخرى . 

وعند هذا الحد ينبغي أن يتعهدوا بالالتزام بنصوص ميثاق الأمم المتحدة ويجب أن تشتمل الخطوات التي تتخذ في هذا الشأن على : 

أ - اعتراف كامل . 

ب - إلغاء المقاطعات الاقتصادية . 

ج - ضمان أن يتمتع المواطنون في ظل السلطة القضائية بحماية الإجراءات القانونية في اللجوء إلى القضاء . 

3.يجب على الموقعين استكشاف إمكانيات التطور الاقتصادي في إطار اتفاقات السلام النهائية بهدف المساهمة في صنع جو السلام و التعاون و الصداقة التي تعتبر هدفاً مشتركاً لهم . 

4 .يجب إقامة لجان للدعاوى القضائية في الحسم المتبادل لجميع الدعاوى القضائية المالية . 

5 .يجري دعوة الولايات المتحدة إلى الاشتراك في المحادثات في شأن مواضيع متعلقة بشكليات تنفيذ الاتفاقات و إعداد جدول زمني لتنفيذ تعهدات الأطراف . 

6 .سيطلب من مجلس الأمن التابع للأمم المتحدة المصادقة على معاهدات السلام و ضمان عدم انتهاك نصوصها , و سيطلب من الأعضاء الدائمين في مجلس الأمن توقيع معاهدات السلام وضمان احترام نصوصها كما سيطلب إليهم مطابقة سياساتهم و تصرفاتهم مع التعهدات التي يحتويها هذا الإطار . 

عن جمهورية مصر العربية 
أنور السادات 
عن حكومة إسرائيل 
مناحيم بيغن 
الشاهد / جيمي كارتر رئيس الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية



الملحق الثالث 


معاهدة السلام بين جمهورية مصر العربية ودولة إسرائيل 
إن حكومة جمهورية مصر العربية وحكومة دولة إسرائيل.. 
اقتناعاً منهما بالضرورة الماسة لإقامة سلام عادل وشامل ودائم في الشرق الأوسط وفقاً لقراري مجلس الأمن 242-338.. 

إذ تؤكدان من جديد التزامهما( بإطار السلام في الشرق الأوسط المتفق عليه في كامب ديفيد) المؤرخ في 17 سبتمبر (أيلول) 1978.. 

وإذ تلاحظان أن الإطار المشار إليه إنما قصد به أن يكون أساسا للسلام، ليس بين مصر وإسرائيل فحسب، بل أيضاً بين إسرائيل وأي من جيرانها العرب كل فيما يخصه ممن يكون على استعداد للتفاوض من أجل السلام معها على هذا الأساس. 

ورغبة منهما في إنهاء حالة الحرب بينهما و إقامة سلام تستطيع فيه كل دولة في المنطقة أن تعيش في أمن. 

واقتناعا منهما بأن عقد معاهدة سلام بين مصر وإسرائيل يعتبر خطوة هامة في طريق السلام الشامل في المنطقة والتوصل إلى تسوية للنزاع العربي الإسرائيلي بكافة نواحيه.. 

وإذ تدعوان الأطراف العربية الأخرى في النزاع إلى الاشتراك في عملية السلام مع إسرائيل على أساس مبادئ إطار السلام المشار إليه آنفا واسترشاداً بها. 

وإذ ترغبان أيضا في إنماء العلاقات الودية والتعاون بينهما وفقاً لميثاق الأمم المتحدة ومبادئ القانون الدولي التي تحكم العلاقات الدولية في وقت السلم.. 

قد اتفقتا على الأحكام التالية بمقتضى ممارستهما الحرة لسيادتهما من أجل تنفيذ الإطار الخاص بعقد معاهدة السلام بين مصر وإسرائيل. 

المادة الأولى 
تنتهي حالة الحرب بين الطرفين ويقام السلام بينهما عند تبادل وثائـــق التصديق على هذه المعاهدة. 
1.تسحب إسرائيل كافة قواتها المسلحة والمدنين من سيناء إلى ما وراء الحدود الدولية بين مصر وفلسطين تحت الانتداب، كما هو وارد بالبروتوكول الملحق بهذه المعاهدة( الملحق الأول) وتستأنف مصر ممارسات سيادتها الكاملة على سيناء. 

2.عند إتمام الانسحاب المرحلي المنصوص عليه في الملحق الأول، يقيم الطرفان علاقات طبيعية وودية بينهما طبقاً للمادة الثالثة (فقرة3). 

المادة الثانية 
إن الحدود الدائمة بين مصر وإسرائيل هي الحدود الدولية المعترف بها بين مصر وفلسطين تحت الانتداب كما هو واضح بالخريطة في الملحق الثاني وذلك دون المساس بما يتعلق بوضع قطاع غزة. 

ويقر الطرفان بأن هذه الحدود مصونة لا تمس ويتعهد كل منهما باحترام سلامة أراضي الطرف الآخر بما في ذلك مياهه الإقليمية ومجاله الجوي. 

المادة الثالثة 
1.يطبق الطرفان فيما بينهما أحكام ميثاق الأمم المتحدة ومبادئ القانون الدولي التي تحكم العلاقات بين الدول في وقت السلم وبصفة خاصة: 

أ- يقر الطرفان ويحترم كل منهما سيادة الآخر وسلامة أراضيه واستقلاله السياسي. 

ب- يقر الطرفان ويحترم كل منهما حق الآخر في أن يعيش في سلام داخل حدوده الآمنة والمعترف بها. 

ج- يتعهد الطرفان بالامتناع عن التهديد باستخدام القوة أو استخدامها أحدهما ضد الآخر على نحو مباشر أو غير مباشر وبحل كافة المنازعات التي تنشأ بينهما بالوسائل السلمية. 

2.يتعهد كل طرف بأن يكفل عدم صدور فعل من أفعال الحرب أو الأفعال العدوانية أو أفعال العنف أو التهديد بها من داخل أراضيه أو بواسطة قوات خاضعة لسيطرته أو مرابطة على أراضيه ضد السكان أو المواطنين أو الممتلكات الخاصة بالطرف الآخر. كما يتعهد كل طرف بالامتناع عن التنظيم أو التحريض أو الإثارة أو المساعدة أو الاشتراك في فعل من أفعال الحرب أو الأفعال العدوانية أو النشاط الهدام أو أفعال العنف الموجهة ضد الطرف الآخر في أي مكان. كما يتعهد بأن يكفل تقديم مرتكبي مثل هذه الأفعال للمحاكمة. 

3.يتفق الطرفان على أن العلاقات الطبيعية التي ستقام بينهما ستتضمن الاعتراف الكامل والعلاقات الدبلوماسية والاقتصادية والثقافية وإنهاء المقاطعة الاقتصادية والحواجز ذات الطابع التمييزي المفروضة ضد حرية انتقال الأفراد والسلع. كما يتعهد كل طرف بأن يكفل تمتع مواطني الطرف الآخر الخاضعين لاختصاصه القضائي بكافة الضمانات القانونية ويوضح البروتوكول الملحق بهذه المعاهدة (الملحق الثالث)الطريقة التي يتعهد الطرفان بمقتضاها بالتوصل إلى إقامة هذه العلاقات وذلك بالتوازي مع تنفيذ الأحكام الأخرى لهذه المعاهدة. 

المادة الرابعة 
1.بغية توفير الحد الأقصى للأمن لكلا الطرفين وذلك على أساس التبادل تقام ترتيبات أمن متفق عليها بما في ذلك مناطق محدودة التسليح في الأراضي المصرية والإسرائيلية وقوات أمم متحدة ومراقبين من الأمم المتحدة وهذه الترتيبات موضحة تفصيلاً من حيث الطبيعة والتوقيت في الملحق الأول وكذلك أية ترتيبات أمن أخرى قد يتفق عليها الطرفان. 

2.يتفق الطرفان على تمركز أفراد الأمم المتحدة في المناطق الموضحة بالملحق الأول ويتفق الطرفان على ألا يطالبا سحب هؤلاء الأفراد وعلى أن سحب هؤلاء الأفراد لن يتم إلا بموافقة مجلس الأمن التابع للأمم المتحدة بما في ذلك التصويت الإيجابي للأعضاء الخمسة الدائمين بالمجلس وذلك ما لم يتفق الطرفان خلاف ذلك. 

3.تنشأ لجنة مشتركة لتسهيل تنفيذ هذه المعاهدة وفقاً لما هو منصوص عليها في الملحق الأول. 

4.يتم بناء على طلب أحد الطرفين إعادة النظر في ترتيبات الأمن المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين 1-2 من المادة وتعديلها باتفاق الطرفين. 

المادة الخامسة 
1.تتمتع السفن الإسرائيلية والشحنات المتجهة من إسرائيل و إليها بحق المرور الحر في قناة السويس ومداخلهــا فــي كـل مــن خليج السويس والبحر الأبيض المتوسط وفقاً لإحكام اتفاقية القسطنطينية لعام 1888م المنطبقة على جميع الدول،كما يعامل رعايا إسرائيل وسفنها وشحناتها وكذلك الأشخاص والسفن والشحنات المتجهة من إسرائيل إليها معاملة لا تتسم بالتمييز في كافة الشؤون المتعلقة باستخدام القناة. 

2.يعتبر الطرفان أن مضيق تيران وخليج العقبة من الممرات المائية الدولية المفتوحة لكافة الدول دون عائق أو إيقاف لحرية الملاحة أو العبور الجوي. كما يحترم الطرفان حق كل منهما في الملاحة والعبور الجوي من وإلى أراضيه عبر مضيق تيران وخليج العقبة. 

المادة السادسة 
1.لا تمس هذه المعاهدة ولا يجوز تفسيرها على أي نحو يمس بحقوق والتزامات الطرفين وفقاً لميثاق الأمم المتحدة. 

2.يتعهد الطرفان بأن ينفذا بحسن نية التزاماتهما الناشئة عن هذه المعاهدة بصرف النظر عن أي فعل أو امتناع عن فعل من جانب طرف آخر وبشكل مستقل عن أية وثيقة خارج هذه المعاهدة. 

3.كما يتعهدان بأن يتخذا كافة التدابير اللازمة لكي تنطبق في علاقاتهما أحكام الاتفاقيات المتعددة الأطراف التي يكونان من أطرافها بما في ذلك تقديم الأخطار المناسب للأمين العام للأمم المتحدة وجهات الإيداع الأخرى لمثل هذه الاتفاقيات. 

4.يتعهد الطرفان بعدم الدخول في أي التزام يتعارض مع هذه المعاهدة. 

5.مع مراعاة المادة 103 من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة يقر الطرفان بأنه في حالة وجود تناقض بين التزامات الأطراف بموجب هذه المعاهدة وأي من التزاماتهما الأخرى،فإن الالتزامات الناشئة عن هذه المعاهدة تكون ملزمة ونافذة. 

المادة السابعة 
1تحل الخلافات بشأن تطبيق أو تفسير هذه المعاهدة عن طريق المفاوضة. 

2.إذا لم يتيسر حل هذه الخلافات عن طريق المفاوضة فتحل بالتوفيق أو تحال إلى التحكيم. 

المادة الثامنة 
يتفق الطرفان على إنشاء لجنة مطالبات للتسوية المتبادلة لكافة المطالبات المالية. 

المادة التاسعة 
1.تصبح هذه المعاهدة نافذة المفعول عند تبادل وثائق التصديق عليها. 

2.تحل هذه المعاهدة محل الاتفاق المعقود بين مصر وإسرائيل في سبتمبر (أيلول) 1975م. 

3.تعد كافة البروتوكولات والملاحق والخرائط الملحقة بهذه المعاهدة جزءاً لا يتجزأ منها. 

4.يتم أخطار الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة بهذه المعاهدة لتسجيلها وفقاً لإحكام المادة 102 من ميثاق الأمم المتحدة. 

حررت في واشنطن دي-سي- 26 مارس (آذار) 1979م ، 27 ربيع الأول 1399 هـ من ثلاث نسخ باللغات الإنكليزية والعربية والعبرية وتعتبر جميعها متساوية الحجية، وفي حالة الخلاف حول التفسير فيكون النص الإنكليزي هو الذي يعتد به.


*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*كلمة الرئيس محمد أنور السادات
الي الشعب المصري بعد توقيع 
وثيقتي كامب ديفيد 
فى١٧ سبتمبر ١٩٧٨
بسم الله

انتهز هذه الفرصة من واشنطن وارسل الي كل فرد من ابناء شعبنا تحية خاصة وتهنئة علي ما استطعنا ان نصل اليه بالأمس ، وفي البيت الابيض وقعنا اتفاقيتين
الاتفاقية الاولي : خاصة بالحل الشامل اي الذي يفتح الباب لجميع الاطراف ، لكي نصل الي حل يقوم اساسا اول ما يقوم علي العدل
اما الاتفاقية الثانية : فكانت خاصة بسيناء في الاتفاق الاول وهو التسوية الشاملة كان الاساس فيه هو القضية الفلسطينية بتفصيل ولكن بالطبع عندما ستقرأون المشروع الذي تقدمنا به يوم الاربعاء اي بعد يوم واحد من وصولي الي كامب ديفيد ستجدون ان الجولان مع سيناء والضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة مع بعض التسوية الشاملة تفتح الباب لسوريا اذا ارادت وتضع الامكانيات لقيام سلام عادل كما قلت في الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة كانت معركة طويلة ومريرة فعلا خلال الثلاثة عشر يوما الماضية امكن في نهايتها ان نصل الي اتفاق علي أن يعلن الفلسطينيين في خلال فترة الانتقال أي في الخمس سنوات المقبلة الحكم الذاتي الكامل . وبالتعبير كما ورد في الاطار " فل اتونومي " الحكم الذاتي الكامل الي جانب هذا تلغي الحكومة الاسرائيلية مباشرة عقب الاتفاق علي المعاهدة . معاهدة السلام يلغي الحكم العسكري الاسرائيلي ينتهي تماما 
ينتخب الشعب الفلسطيني في قطاع غزة وفي الضفة الغربية ممثلين له لكي يقوموا بكل المسئوليات الواردة في الاتفاق لتحقيق الحكم الذاتي الكامل خلال السنوات الخمس القادمة وهي فترة الانتقال . يبقي بعد ذلك ماذا سيتم بعد الخمس سنوات منصوص في الاتفاقية انه في بحر سنتين من اليوم تجتمع مصر والاردن واسرائيل وممثلين عن الفلسطينيين في قطاع غزة وفي الضفة الغربية للوصول الي حل يرضي الأماني القومية للفلسطينيين ولكن في فترة الحكم الذاتي الكامل كما قلت وهي " الفل اتونومي " بدلا من "السلف روول " البوليس واجراءات الأمن تشترك فيها بيقوم به الفلسطينيون وتشترك مصر والاردن عن الضفة الغربية ومسئولية مصر في قطاع غزة علي النحو المبين في الاتفاق
اهم ما اعني به او النقطتين الاساسيتين العالميتين كما قال الرئيس كارتر في حديثة بالأمس من البيت الابيض هما انهاء الحكومة العسكرية الاسرائيلية وانتخاب ممثلين عن الشعب في قطاع غزة والضفة الغربية ثم انهاء الاحتلال الاسرائيلي إلا من بعض نقاط يتفق عليها وسيكون معنا الفلسطينيون في هذا بعض نقاط بشأن الأمن وطبعا كل هذا خاضع للاتفاق وللمحادثات بكل مشاعري اتجه الي اخواتنا في الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة وكما قلت لهم من قبل الليل الطويل أوشك أن ينتهي الي الفجرالمشرق ان شاء الله بانتهاء الحكم العسكري او الحكومة العسكرية الاسرائيلية والجلاء عن الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة الا من نقاط خاصة بالأمن وللفترة الانتقالية
وكما قلت بعد سنتين ان شاء الله ستجلس مصر والاردن واسرائيل وممثلي الفلسطينيين لاعداد الوضع النهائي بالنسبة للأماني الفلسطينية كما يرغبوا، هناك نقطتان اريد ان اتحدث فيهما في هذا الشأن النقطة الاولي وهي القدس لم تكن القدسواردة في جدول اعمالنا لأن الامر بالنسبة للقدس انها اولا جزء من الضفة الغربية
ثانيا لابد وان يكون للفلسطينيين اصحاب الارض الصوت في اي شيء يتقرر في هذا الشأن ولكن اريد ان اقرر هنا ان للعرب حقوقا تاريخية في القدس ستكون كلها محل المناقشة .. دي النقطة الاولي .. النقطة الثانية ما يتم بعد السنوات الخمس وكماقلت في بحر السنتين وليس اكثر من هذا اي قبل انتهاء الفترة بـ ٣ سنوات سنجلس ومعنا الفلسطينيين اصحاب الارض لتقرير هذا الأمر .. ووارد في الاتفاق تماما ووارد ايضا في الاتفاق ان الفلسطينيين لهم حق الاعتراض
بانتقل الي الوثيقة الثانية وهي الخاصة بسيناء في الوثيقة الثانية كما قرأتم وستقرأون اتفقنا علي انسحاب اسرائيل الكامل من سيناء وعودة السيادة المصرية الي سيناء ، وإلي خط الحدود الدولية بين مصر وفلسطين وهو خط الحدود الاصلي ..سيتم هذا الانسحاب علي مرحلتين المرحلة الاولي ستكون الي خط شرق العريش الي رأس محمد والمرحلة التالية الي الحدود الدولية.. ابنائي واخواتي المواطنين والمواطنات في مصر اهنئكم بهذا ، ولم نعد في حاجة الي ان نرسل ابناءنا مرة اخري للقتال في سيناء فقد توصلنا بهذا الاتفاق الي قيام سلام عادل بعودة السيادة المصرية الكاملة والجلاء الكامل عن سيناء حسب المرحلتين اللي تحدثت لكم عنهم
انتهز هذه الفرصة واتوجه اليكم : كل فرد ، كل رجل وكل امرأة ، وكل شاب وكل فتاة وكل انسان علي ارضنا الطيبة تهنئة من كل قلبي وتهنئة لكل ابنائنا واحبائنا افراد القوات المسلحة الذين قاموا بدورهم وقاموا بواجبهم ودفعوا الثمن الذي نجني اليوم ثماره بعودة السلام مرة اخري وكما قلت اسعد ما يسعدني وانا الذي قررت دائما انني ضنين بقطرة دم من جندي او ضابط من ابنائي في القوات المسلحة اقول انني أسعد ما يكون بأنني فعلا قد حققت ما كنت اريده ولم اعد في حاجة الي ان ارسل ابنائي الي القتال مرة اخري لكي يقوموا بواجبهم في بناء القوات المسلحة وتطويرها ، ثم في اعادة البناء في البلد بالكامل .. تحية مني لكم ايها الإخوة والأخوات من كل قلبي .. فأنا اشعر بقلوبكم معي .. اشعر بتأييدكم لي .. اشعر بكل نبضة من نبضاتكم فيما كنت اعمله وفيما اعمله واسعد بهذا الشعور وادعو الله ان اراكم ان شاء الله في القريب عند عودتي لكي اتحدث اليكم بالتفصيل عن هذا الاجتماع التاريخي الذي لا يقل بل هو تماما في مستوي مبادرة زيارة القدس في العام الماضي .. فقد كان هذا الاجتماع تتويجا لكل الجهود ومحققا لكل الآمال والله يوفقكم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*حديث الرئيس محمد أنور السادات
الي الجالية المصرية في أمريكا 
فى٢٠ سبتمبر ١٩٧٨

بدأ الرئيس .. بهذه الكلمة
انها لفرصة طيبة ان اجتمع بكم بمناسبة زيارتي للولايات المتحدة .. ولو ان الفترة الماضية كانت كلها ارهاق وتعبا .. الا انني سعيد بهذه الفرصة ان التقي بكم اليوم . ان المهمة التي جئت من اجلها لكي نضع الاسس لبدء عملية السلام القائم علي العدل .. الحقيقة أخذت منا وقتا وجهدا وعملا كبيرا ويهمني ان تعلموا طبيعة هذه المرحلة .. فبعد تعنت اسرائيل وعدم ايجابيتها ، قد سبق لي واعلنت لهذا السبب اننا لن نجلس مرة اخري مع اسرائيل ما لم تغير من موقفها .. فلما قدم الرئيس كارتر دعوته الي كامب ديفيد .. ظهرت عوامل جديدة في الموقف الاسرائيلي ولو انني لا اخفي عليكم انه في يوم الجمعة الماضي كادت الامور ان تنتهي تماما للا شيء وجمعت اوراقي واعددت حقائبي استعدادا للعودة الي واشنطن .. الا ان الرئيس كارتر جاء الي مقري في كامب ديفيد وبذل جهدا شديدا .. وبالفعل تم الاتفاق خلال الاربع والعشرين ساعة التالية
وأود ان اوضح اليكم اننا لم نصل بعد الي اتفاق سلام وانما وصلنا الي ما نطلق عليه هيكلا نستطيع ان نجلس ونتفاوض حوله .. وليس كما كان الحال من قبل في ان يأتي كل طرف الي المفاوضات محاولا فرض رأيه علي الطرف الاخر فتكون النتيجة ان كلا منا يتحدث لا الي الاخر وانما الي شاشات التليفزيون .. ونتحدث الي الرأي العام وتتفجر العملية وتنتهي 
ولكن من خلال وضع هذا الهيكل المتفق عليه نستطيع ان نصل الي اتفاقية سلام وهذا هو ما وصلنا اليه فعلا ، وضع هيكل وعلي هذا فقد سمعتم انه خلال ثلاثة شهور كما نص في هذا الاتفاق الا ان بيجين بالامس قد اكد اننا نستطيع ان نصل الي هذا الاتفاق خلال شهرين لا ثلاثة كما هو منصوص .. وانا تقديري ان الاتفاق سيتم فعلا قبل مضي ٣ شهور لنصل الي معاهدات السلام التي نبدأ منها تنفيذ السلام الوثيقتان اللتان وقعنا عليهما هنا في البيت الابيض عبارة عن الآتي
الاتفاقية الاولي عبارة عن مشروع السلام الكامل لحل المشكلة .. ليس اتفاقا منفردا بين مصر واسرائيل ، وانما هو عن السلام الشامل .. ما هي ضوابطه وقد عنينا فيها ان نضع المشكلة الفلسطينية وهي الاساس والتي قلت انا ان مصر لها مسئولية تاريخية حيالها ، ولقد اكدت ان المشكلة الفلسطينية ما لم تحل قبل المشكلة المصرية فلتكن جنبا الي جنب معها لان الفلسطينيين ليس لهم مسئول عنهم المشكلة السورية مثلا لها صاحب وهو الرئيس حافظ الاسد .. مشكلتنا سيناء نحن اصحابها اما المشكلة الفلسطينية فوالله ما يستطيع انسان ان يقول لي اذا ما كان صاحبها هو ياسر عرفات ولا جورج حبش ولا السكان في الضفة الغربية ولا الموجودون في غزة ولا في لبنان ولا في سوريا وكلنا نري ونشاهد نتيجة هذا التضارب وانعكاسه علي القضية الفلسطينية بكل اسف دور مصر كمسئولية تاريخية وقيادية فقد اصررت ان يكون حل المشكلة الفلسطينية قبل حل المشكلة المصرية
من هنا ظهرت الوثيقة الاولي التي ذكرتها لكم وهي الخاصة بالحل الشامل حتي تفاصيل حل القضية الفلسطينية .. ولكنها ايضا هذه الوثيقة لم تتجاهل بقية الجبهات بل دعينا سوريا ولبنان والاردن ان ينضموا ووضعنا الاسس الكفيلة بحل القضيةكلها . ثم قمنا بعمل اتفاق اخر لوحده بين مصر واسرائيل بالنسبة للمشكلة القائمة بيننا 
كلنا نعلم بطبيعة الحال بقضية فلسطين وبقولنا انها هي لب وجوهر المشكلة كلها بالنسبة للمشكلة الفلسطينية فلنراجع ما شملته الوثيقة عنها ومع الأسف سمعت أن مجلس الوزراء الاردني يقول انه غير ملتزم بالوضع لا معنويا ولا بالمباديء التيتتناولها هاتان الوثيقتان .. رجعنا ثانيا الي المزايدات العربية .. مع اننا قدمنا الضفة الغربية للملك حسين ليتولي المسئولية عنها . فلنبحث ماذا تقول الوثيقة عن فلسطين
الملك حسين مدعو الي تولي مسئولياته علي الضفة الغربية . مصر مدعوة لتولي مسئوليتها علي قطاع غزة كما كان الحال قبل ١٩٦٧ ومع ذلك يخرج مجلس الوزراء الاردني ويقول ان قضية فلسطين والمصير . ورغم انني لم ارجع الي الملك حسين في الاتفاقية ولم يكن هناك ما يدعو الي ان اعود اليه ، فقد كانت الضفة الغربية تحت ادارة الملك حسين عام ٦٧ وكانت غزة تحت الادارة المصرية وقت حرب ٦٧ وقد استولت عليها اسرائيل ولذلك دعوت الملك حسين لتولي مسئولياته وكذلك ان تتولي مصر مسئوليتها علي غزة وبذلك تجنب الشعب الفلسطيني المعاناة التي يعانيها الان 
لازلنا نعيش المزايدات العربية بكل اسف دون نظر الي جوهر الامور . فلنراجع ما اتفقت عليه بالنسبة لقضية فلسطين .. كما تعلمون جميعا الضفة الغربية وغزة واقعتان تحت الاحتلال الاسرائيلي والحكم العسكري الاسرائيلي .. وابعد من هذا ، فقد طالب الاسرائيليون بحق السيادة علي الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة وهذا ما جعلني امام الرئيس كارتر وامام بيجين في كامب ديفيد .. قلت لكارتر "الراجل ده بيجين لا حقوق له علي الضفة الغربية ولا غزة ولا للملك حسين ولا لمصر اي حقوق علي الضفة الغربية وغزة وانما هما من حقوق الفلسطينيين الذين يعيشون عليها ، إذ السيادة لاصحاب الارض" وقد وافقني الرئيس كارتر في الحال وامام بيجين وقد اعلنت هذا في الكونجرس واعلنته امام السفراء العرب في كل مكان وسوف اعود لاعلان ذلك بعد عودتي لمصر باذن الله
انكم تعرفون عني انني لست الذي يقوم باتفاقيات سرية .. وقد تكون السرية ضرورية اثناء العمل ولكن بعد ان ينتهي العمل تنتهي السرية .. يعلن كل شيء ويوضع امام الملأ ولو لم يحدث هذا من جانبي فانه سوف يحدث بالتأكيد من جانب امريكا أو من جانب اسرائيل . فلماذا لا نجعل المسائل واضحة خصوصا وانها تتفق مع طبيعتي لانني دائما واضح واقول هذا ممكن وهذا غير ممكن .. اذا لنحسب معا الارباح والخسائر
الفلسطينيون علي الضفة الغربية وغزة واقعون تحت الاحتلال الاسرائيلي
اسرائيل تسميها يهودا والسامره كما جاء في التوراة وتدعي بالتالي حق السيادة عليها وتقول اكثر من هذا .. انها لن تسمح ابدا بقيام دولة فلسطينية وانه لا يمكن ان يقوم مجرد كيان .. ولكن الاتفاقية تقول ان الفلسطينيين في الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة مدعوون الي انتخابات وفق نص ورد في الاتفاقية التي نشرت بالفعل وهذا النص هو اي الحكم الذاتي الكامل . ولعلكم تذكرون انه عندما جاء مناحم بيجين الي الاسماعيلية في ديسمبر الماضي قد جاء معه بمشروع يسمي ( سلف - روول ) وبدلا من التعبير الاخير .. استبدل بتعبير الحكم الذاتي الكامل .. وذلك خلال فترة السنوات الخمس الانتقالية
ويوم ان أوقع مع اسرائيل بعد شهر أو شهرين تسقط الحكومة العسكرية الاسرائيلية وتنتهي بالكامل من الضفة الغربية ويقوم علي الفور الحكم المسمي ( فول - أتوغي ) بممثلين من الفلسطينيين ليتولوا ادارة شئون انفسهم في الضفة الغربية وفي غزة وليس فقط الادارة الحكومية .. وانما قوة البوليس ايضا وقد نصت الاتفاقية ان يكون للاردنيين ايضا ان يشكلوا جزء من القوة البوليسية .. لان هذا يواجه امرا واقعا حيث ان ٩٠% من سكان الضفة الغربية وغزة حصلوا علي الجنسية الاردنية وكذلك جواز سفر اردني ونحن نعلم ان الملك حسين ومنذ ايام جده الملك عبد الله متصل بهم فذكرنا في الاتفاق تشكيل قوة باسرائيل وهذا نبأ ليس جديد أو الملك حسين متصل بهم طول عمره .. البوليس تحت الادارة الفلسطينية ومصر تتولي مسئوليتها في غزة والملك حسين مسئوليته في الضفة الغربية
إنهاء الحكومة العسكرية الاسرائيلية يوم التوقيع اي تنتهي معاناة الفلسطينيين في الضفة الغربية وغزة
تنسحب اسرائيل من الضفة الغربية الي نقاط محددة نتفق نحن واسرائيل والاردن عليها سواء في الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة وذلك ضمن موضع الامن . لانكم تعلمون ان اسرائيل دائما تثير وتحتج علي انسحابها بحجة الامن
وفعلا فإنه بالنسبة لمصر والجولان لا توجد مشاكل أمن باستثناء الاتفاق علي مناطق مجردة من السلاح أو محدودة التسليح أو غيره ولكن بالنسبة للضفة الغربية يوجد وضع آخر . لانه من بلد اسمها قلقيلية والضفة الغربية تستطيع وأنت تقف في قلقيلية ان تشاهد البحر الابيض يعني بمعني ان عمق اسرائيل امامك في هذه المنطقة المكان يكون لا شيء اي حوالي ٧ أو ٨ ميل .. وحدث في عام ١٩٦٧ انه في هذا المكان ضربت تل ابيب وناتانيا مباشرة ولهذا ابديت استعدادي لدراسة مسألة الامن هذه علي الضفة الغربية . ومع ذلك فقد قلت ان انسحاب اسرائيل الي نقط الحدود لابد ان يكون بالاتفاق معنا وبتحديدها مع الملك حسين وانا
وهذا كله واضح تماما في الاتفاقية ثم ينتخب الفلسطينيون ممثليهم ليتولوا امر انفسهم في الضفة وقطاع غزة خلال السنوات الخمس القادمة اذ كما قلت لكم بانتهاء الحكم العسكري الاسرائيلي ترفع المعاناة عن الشعب الفلسطيني في الضفة الغربية وغزة . وانسحاب اسرائيل الي نقط محددة لا يخرجون منها الا في حالة حفظ الأمن ولكن لا يقتربون من الناس
حكم ذاتي كامل حالا وخلال الخمس السنوات المقبلة ويحكمون انفسهم بانفسهم ولهم في ذلك شكل الوزارات من صحة وتعليم .. كل ما هناك انني في قطاع غزة للاشراف والملك حسين كذلك للاشراف ولكن الحكم للفلسطينيين سكانها .. فاذا ما حدثشيء فنحن نتولي الامر مع الاسرائيليين 
واحب ان الفت نظركم انني عندما كنت اصلي في المسجد الاقصي صلاة العيد الكبير عقب المبادرة التي قمت بها الي القدس .. لا اخفي عليكم جاء الينا فيض من اهلنا من بناتي واولادي من ابناء الشعب الفلسطيني في القدس بمسجد قبة الصخرة وسألوني متي تنتهي معاناتنا . مضت سنوات عشر ولم يأت الينا احد غيرك عشر سنوات واولادنا واخواتنا وازواجنا في السجون والمعتقلات الاسرائيلية انهم بالالاف .. قالوا لي .. ليكفوا عن التجارة بنا يقصدون منظمة التحرير صاحوا ليكفوا عن التجارة بنا .. لقد صاحت النساء في قبة الصخرة وكان ذلك بعد صلاتي مباشرة في العيد الكبير .. قالت النساء الفلسطينيات هذا الكلام ولقد سمعه منهم كل من كان معي بطرس غالي وحسن التهامي وسمعوا هذا الكلام .. اذا عندما تضم هذه الاتفاقيةانهاء الاحتلال العسكري وبدء الحكم الذاتي وانسحاب اسرائيل الي نقاط محدودة وأول شيء سيكون هو أمر أولادنا المعتقلين في السجون الاسرائيلية . اذا لنبحث ماذا يحدث بعد السنوات الخمس 
نعود الي المزايدات العربية التي لم تتحرك ولم نتكلم عندما كان الجيش السوري يضرب الفلسطينيين في لبنان .. لقد اثبت في الوثيقة للفلسطينيين ما استطعت عليه ومن يستطيع من الاخرين ان يأتي بأحسن من هذا او افضل فليتفضل وسأتبعه واقول له انا وراءك
بالنسبة لمصر وانسحاب اسرائيل فان الاتفاقية تشمل انسحاب اسرائيل بالكامل من سيناء وعودة السيادة عليها والعودة الي الحدود الدولية بين مصر وفلسطين 
باقي موضوع واحد وهو المستوطنات .. كان فيه موضوع آخر وهو موضوع المطارات ولكن قام الرئيس كارتر بحلها بالنحو التالي عندما اراد الاسرائيليون ان يطلبوا مني تسهيلات فيها رفضت ذلك تماما .. قلت لهم أبدا .. فاقترح كارتر ان تقوم أمريكا ببناء مطارين مقابلين لها علي نفقة امريكا علي ارض اسرائيل وذلك بدلا من المطارين اللذين بنتهما اسرائيل في رفح وعلي هذا تعهد كارتر ان تبني لهما أمريكا مطارين في مواجهتها علي الارض الاسرائيلية من الناحية الاخري علي نفقتها وبذلك انتهت مشكلة المطارات
اما بالنسبة للمستوطنات فقد قلت لهم في الكونجرس هذا الصباح وبكل صراحة انه لو لم يوافق الكنيست علي انهاء وضع المستوطنات الاسرائيلية علي ارضنا فلا اتفاق بيننا ومعني هذا ان يسقط كل اتفاق بيننا .. وعلي هذا فقد ادرج في الاتفاق انموقف مصر من هذه المستوطنات هو ان ازالتها امر ضروري ومسبق لتوقيع الاتفاق مع اسرائيل 
وعلي ذلك فانه اذا لم يوافق الكنيست خلال خمسة عشر يوما علي ازالة هذه المستعمرات وسحب المستوطنين فيها اللي علي الارض المصرية فلا اتفاق بيننا لا الاتفاق الاول ولا الثاني وعلي ذلك فالمتوقع ان يوافق الكنيست علي ذلك . اذ ليس منالمعقول ان تقف المستوطنات وعدد المستوطنين فيها جميعا لا يزيد عن الفين عقبة في طريق السلام . وبذلك لا نعود كل فترة خمس سنوات تقريبا لنبعث بأبنائنا الي حروب بلا نتيجة ولو كانت لها نتيجة لظللت احارب عشرة أو عشرين عاما ولكنها معارك بلا نتيجة فلا هم بقادرين ان يفرضوا علينا ارادتهم ولا نحن قادرين ان نفرض عليهم ارادتنا لقد كانت حرب اكتوبر مثالا اخر علي ذلك فقد تدخل الامريكيون .. وفي هزيمة ٦٧ المنكرة لم يستطيعوا هم ان يفرضوا اي نتائج سياسية علينا اذا هي معارك مستمرة بلا نتائج يذهب ضحيتها ابناؤنا مرة كل خمس سنوات أو نحو ذلك
واليوم في ظل الحل السلمي تعود ارضنا تحت سيادتنا الانسحاب علي مرحلتين .. الاولي العريش - رأس محمد .. والثانية الانسحاب الكامل فهل ارفض هذا واقول ان الرافضين لا يريدون ان اقبل ذلك . كما حدث طالبت بالمضايق والبترول .. خرج من العرب من خرج ليقول كيف يقبل السادات هذا .. وهذا شيء غريب حقا فهل ارفض ولماذا ارفض .. ان استعيد كل ما يمكنني ان استعيده .. واليوم يتكرر منهم نفس الشيء .. امامي ان استعيد ارضي كاملة حتي الحدود الدولية وحق السيادة الكاملة وبلا حتي ادني شروط .. فهل اقول لا
لا يمكن ان ارفض ذلك .. لانني ضنين بكل قطرة دم يبذلها ابنائي . خاصة وانهم قد اثبتوا في حرب اكتوبر امام العالم تفوقهم ، ثم يجب الا ننسي انه لولا حرب اكتوبر لما كان احد ليسأل فينا وانما عندما خضنا حربا الكترونية وحرب صواريخ لم تخضها حتي الآن الدول العظمي ذاتها. فكل هذه امور استجدت بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية 
ولذلك فانني لن أبالي بأي مزايدات فان مصر وهي تعاني ما تعانيه ولعلكم لا تعلمون اننا نحتفظ حاليا وحتي الان بـ ٧٥٠ الف جندي تحت السلاح ويكفي ان تعلموا ان الوحيدين في العالم الذين يحتفظون بأكثر من نصف مليون جندي في العالم غيرنا هماالقوتان العظميان وحدهما .. أمريكا وروسيا . واضطررت رغم كل المشاكل والمصاعب ان احتفظ بثلاثة ارباع مليون جندي تحت السلاح
وانني لأعلن عليكم الآن انه بعد عودتي سوف استعرض امام العالم الجيشين الثاني والثالث ليعرف العالم ما هي قوتنا برغم معركة اكتوبر وبرغم انني لم استعوض دبابة أو سلاحا مما فقدناه في تلك الحرب .. ولكن سوف يظـهر امام العالم كله ويشاهد ما هي قوة مصر برغم عدم الاستعواض .. اسرائيل استعوضت من امريكا .. سوريا استعوضت من روسيا .. ونحن لم نستعوض ومع ذلك فسوف يشاهدون قوتنا العسكرية .. وسأبعث الي سيناء بكتائب للتعمير وكل الارض التي سنتسلمها وقد وجدوا في العريش كميات هائلة من الغاز .. كميات خرافية .. وامام الطور سيصل انتاجنا من البترول في هذه المنطقة وحدها ما يكفي ان ننضم الي منظمة الدول المصدرة للبترول "الاوبك" .. اذ سيبلغ انتاجنا مليون برميل يوميا .. ليس هذا في علم الغيب أو يجري عنه الكشف .. اما بالنسبة لاهلكم وشعبكم في مصر فلدينا متاعب ومصاعب .. لقد اعطيت اولوية خاصة للطعام ومع سنة ١٩٨٠ ستكون جميع البرامج قيد التنفيذ بالنسبة لانتاج الطعام كله باستثناء القمح وحده والحقيقة ان الامريكيين وكارتر لا يألون جهدا في هذا المجال
اما بقية البرامج فتسير في طريقها .. وكما ذكرت لكم فانني اعطي اولوية خاصة للطعام ثم الاسكان وابتداء من هذا العام سنحقق اكتفاء من السماد نتيجة وجود غاز لدينا في ابو قير منذ زمن انشائنا عليه مصنع ابو قير للسماد وسيبدأ اول انتاجه في ديسمبر هذا العام . وفي منتصف العام القادم سوف نبدأ تصدير سماد كذلك الاسمنت . ومن اجل التعمير والبناء جميع البرامج تسير في طريقها . وفي نهاية هذا العام ستختفي نبرة السخرية التي تثيرها الصحافة حول التليفونات كلها لان الالمانحاليا يعملون علي ازالة اسباب هذه المشكلة التي تنتهي في نهاية هذا العام .. ليس علي مستوي القاهرة فقط وانما علي مستوي بلادنا كلها . وسنبدأ في مشروع الوادي الجديد وليس هو الوادي الجديد المعروف لدينا وانما واد جديد تماما عبارة عن ملايين من الافدنة غير الوادي القديم الذي نعيش فيه الان .. ان هذا يعطينا مجتمعات جديدة .. ارضا جديدة .. مدنا جديدة وانتاجا وفيرا لان الارض اجود من ارض الوادي القديم .. لقد مررت شخصيا وعاينت هذه الارض الجديدة .. وكان يصحبني في تلك الجولة الدكتور فاروق الباز وجميع الخبراء وقمت بمعاينتها شبرا شبرا لا احب ان اقرأ التقارير وانما احب ان اشاهد واعاين بنفسي .. امكانياتنا نحمد الله عليها .. عندما عشنا في هذا الوادي الضيق اغلقنا اعيننا علي ٩٦ % من اراضينا وبها ارض اجود من هذا الوادي الذي نعيش فيه ٢٠ مرة
من ناحية اخري بالنسبة للبناء الداخلي لعلكم سمعتم ان فؤاد سراج الدين خرج فجأة الي الحياة العامة وبنفس الاسلوب القديم ومعه الشيوعيين من ناحية اخري مشككين في نزاهة الناس فاضطررت ان اقول قف .. لنعيد التجربة من اولها لاننا نريد ديمقراطية سليمة شريفة .. لا ديمقراطية التشكيك في الاخرين للحصول علي الحكم .. بدأ الحزب الديمقراطي الوطني . والحرج الوحيد الذي اشعر به عندما اشعر ان الشعب كله يريد ان ينضم اليه . اشعر بالحرج لاننا نريد ان نقيم ديمقراطية علي اساس تعدد الاحزاب . وبعد نزولي من هنا باذن الله وعودتي الي القاهرة سأقوم بعملية تغيير شامل بدءا من الوزراء الي المحافظين الي فروع النشاط .. فبعد ان نفرغ من مرحلة التحرير لم يعد امامنا من مجال لنبعث بأبنائا في سيناء كل خمس سنين مرة .. انتهت هذه المعركة نتجه بكل قواتنا الي التعمير حتي القوات التي سوف تسرح من القوات المسلحة فسوف اخرجها بعتاد لتنجز وتعد الارض في اقصر وقت ممكن
نحن مقبلون علي عملية تغيير كاملة شاملة .. الروتين الثورة الادارية .. وكل المتاعب التي عانينا منها في الماضي وذلك عقب وصولي الي القاهرة لنبدأ عملية ديمقراطية سليمة .. وما من انسان في مصر يتعرض الان لاي لوم من الاعتداء علي شخصه أو ممتلكاته .. فلا معتقلات ولا وضع امواله تحت الحراسة ولابد ان تعلموا بذلك من اتصالكم بأهلكم 
فيما غير ذلك فانني اعتبر ان اجتماع كامب ديفيد .. أود ان اذكر ان الرئيس كارتر كان علي مستوي المسئولية واكثر .. ولا استطيع ان اذكر شيئا عن هذا الرجل سوي انه صديق عزيز وحبيب لمصر في كل ما تريد وبكل سلطات وامكانيات القويالاولي في هذا العالم وضعها تحت تصرف مصر .. وهو رجل ذو مباديء وخلق وليس رجل مزايدات أو مناورات 
وفي اثناء مروري الي هنا التقيت بالرئيس جيسكار ديستان واجتمعت معه لمدة ٣ ساعات أو ٤ ساعات وعلاقتنا معا كمثل علاقتنا بكارتر واكثر ولقد اتخذت مصر وضعها تماما كبلد ذات حضارة وتاريخ في منطقتنا امام العالم ولعلكم رأيتم أمس في الاجتماع المشترك الذي حضرته مع الرئيس كارتر ومناحم بيجين في الكونجرس كيف كان استقبال الناس . انكم تعلمون ان مثل هذا الاستقبال لم يكن موجها لشخصي بقدر ما هو موجه الي مكانة مصر ونحن نتوقع في المستقبل مزيدا من المزايدات والتهريج والشعارات ومثل هذا الكلام الفاضي الخالي من كل مضمون
وادعو الله ان اراكم مرة اخري في بلادنا ولتبق مصر دائما عزيزة كريمة .. كريمة عزيزة علي ابنائها .. ولا مساس أبدا بكرامة الانسان فيها ولابد لكل انسان ان يكون آمنا علي ما يملكه لكي يسعد ويبني للاجيال القادمة مادامت الدولة تأخذ حقها لتستطيع ان تعيد بناء مصر
ويكفي ان نقول انه من خلال الفترة القليلة الماضية التي اعلنا خلالها سياسة الانفتاح يمكنني ان اقول لكم ان نتائج الانفتاح غير معقولة . ولا يمكن حسابها وفق ما يقوم به الاقتصاديون ابدا . لانكم لو رأيتم نتيجة هذا الانفتاح في مصر لدهشتم . ولكن كل ما اريده ان احول هذا الي اكبر قاعدة عريضة ولا عودة الي الوراء اي عودة الي الاصنام ما قبل ثورة ٢٣ يوليو .. لقد قمت باستفتاء شعبي امام الدنيا كلها . وسنفعل كل ما بوسعنا لكي يحقق ابناؤنا ذاتهم ولاجيالهم المقبلة وردا علي سؤال لاحد الصحفيين المصريين اوضح الرئيس انه بالنسبة لسيناء سيكون الوضع كالاتي
نجد ان الاتفاقية من سنتين الي ثلاث ، لماذا .. لانه عندما طلب الاسرائيليون تسهيلات في المطارات التي بنوها .. وقلت لهم أسف .. مستحيل .. لاتسهيلات من اي شكل ولا اي شيء علي الاراضي المصرية .. عندئذ اعلن كارتر استعداده علي الفور لان يحل هذه المشكلة ببناء مطارين علي الارض الاسرائيلية في موقع مواجه لكل من المطارين الذين تتركهما اسرائيل في سيناء وقد تحدد للانتهاء من المطارين الجديدين مدة سنتين
ومن هنا جاءت مدة العامين اللذين سيتم فيهما الانسحاب الاسرائيلي الكامل تماما من عامين الي ثلاثة علي الاكثر ومثل هذا الوقت ليس مشكلة ولا تحسب عمرا اما بالنسبة لوجود القوات فانه بعد حرب اكتوبر قد حدث الاتي
عندما جاء وايزمان يتباحث مع الفريق اول عبد الغني الجمسي . وأخذ وايزمان يحسب حسبته فوجدها "خرمت" وفي اثناء الكلام قال وايزمان للفريق اول الجمسي ، انكم في حرب اكتوبر كنتم في غرب القناة وامامكم القناة مانع مائي لا يوجد فيالتاريخ العسكري مثيل له ، ووراءها خط بارليف ومع ذلك استطعتم اجتياز ذلك في ٦ ساعات . فما بالكم وانتم في سيناء فان وصولك الينا وبمستوي الاداء الذي قدمتوه في حرب اكتوبر ، سوف تتمكنون من الوصول الينا في ٦ ساعات تكونون داخل اسرائيل
فأقترحت ان تكون قواتي الضاربة التي تخص الهجوم .. تكون علي المضايق . وذلك لاطمئن الاسرائيليين اما فيما عدا ذلك فتوجد دوريات حدود وهي موجودة بالاتفاقية . وجود ٤ كتائب دوريات حدود وقد قلت لبيجين امام كارتر في كامب ديفيدوحتي تكون ضمانا لا تبعثوا الينا "بالحشيش" كعادتكم بمصر
* سؤال آخر : من خبير مهاجر مصري يعمل لدي وزارة الزراعة الامريكية
س - انكم ذكرتم ضرورة بناء قاعدة اقتصادية اولا . وانني اؤيد سيادتكم تأييدا تاما بصفتي خبيرا بوزارة الزراعة الامريكية . ولكن السؤال هو كيف نبني اقتصادنا؟
اذ كيف نبني القاعدة الاقتصادية في مصر ؟ انني اقرأ كل البيانات التي تأتي في وزارة الزراعة ولابد من مواجهة الامر الواقع بأن البيانات المصرية التي تأتي الينا متناقضة مع بعضها البعض . انني اضعها في الكمبيوتر فيؤكد ذلك .. يوجد خلل ما في هذه البيانات نفسها . مادامت البيانات غير سليمة لا يمكن ان يبني شيء فعال عليها . فهل لدينا في مصر البيانات السليمة ام لا ؟ لقد بعثت الي مصر في الاسبوع الماضي مثلا بمبلغ ٤٠ الف جنيه لجامعة الزقازيق وحتي هذه اللحظة لا اجد من يتسلمها . انها عبارة عن معونة من القسم الذي امثله ومع ذلك لا اجد من يتسلمها
لذلك فانني ارجو ان تكون الخطوة القادمة هي القضاء علي البيروقراطية وتدعيم الابحاث الكلام الذي تذكره له اساس كبير من الصحة . ولذلك فعندما بدأت الثورة الخضراء لم اطلب بيانات .. وانما ركبت الطائرة وصحبت معي احد الخبراء العالميين في المياه ومررت علي جميع المناطق حتي التي لم يطرقها احد من وقت طويل جدا مثل واحة الفرافرة .. هل تعلمون ماذا قالوا لي عندما ذهبت ؟ وجدت آخر صلة لهم كانت ايام اسماعيل .. وعندما ذهب وفد منهم ليقابل الخديوي حاملين معهم عباءة منالقصب هدية له ، وهذه اخر صلة للفرافرة مع بلدهم مصر .. ووجدت ما يلي : انكم تعلمون اننا نستورد مياها معدنية في مصر . ولكنني وجدت في الفرافرة مياها معدنية أروع من اي مياه معدنية في العالم ومسافتها لأعلي بحيث لا تحتاج الي ماكينة لشدها الي اعلي . وعندما فتحت الماسورة كان ارتفاعها ٣٠ مترا
والمياه المعدنية كما تعلمون مياه جوفية لا تحتاج الي تنقية وليست كمثل مياه النيل .. اما الارض فهي خرافية من حيث جودتها . وانا معك في مسألة البيانات .. فعندما اطلب بيانات فانها تكون غالبا متضاربة الي حد مزعج . وعلي ذلك فاننا نبدأ الآن بيانات من الواقع وعلي اساس سليم - ياسيادة الرئيس .. احب ان يسمع العرب كلمتي وكذلك من في مصر .. هزيمة ٦٧ لم يكن لكم يد فيها .. وانما أنت أزلت أثار العدوان وأعدت لمصر كرامتها وحاولت وعملت علي رفع المعاناة عن الشعب وما أقصده هو التيارات الشيوعية وغيرها .. ولابد ان يعرف العرب هذا ان أنور السادات قد انقذ مستقبل العرب ماذا ينتظرون منا ان نفعل اكثر مما قدمنا
فليتفضلوا ليقولوا لنا ماذا يستطيعون ان يفعلوا اكثر من ذلك . ان شعبنا لا يستطيع ان يتحمل معاناة جديدة . والتيارات اياها .. التيارات الشيوعية جاهزة وانما انتم جئتم واغلقتم الباب في وجوههم وانقذت العرب . باسم كل المثقفين العرب في امريكا نوجه لك الشكر ٣ مرات
سؤال : من احد المهاجرين وهو مصري ويعمل سكرتيرا عاما لمنظمة القطن الدولية نهنئك أولا بالانتصار الذي حققته .. والذي تطلب شجاعة كبيرة .. وهو انتصارا ليست فقط في مصر وانما ايضا في امريكا بالنظر الي التغيير الكبير الذي طرأ عليالرأي العام الامريكي الذي كان اكبر معين لاسرائيل 
ولكنني اطلب من سيادتكم ان تشرحوا لنا نقطة واحدة وهي ما هو الموقف بالنسبة للقدس ولعل في الاتفاق جزءا من الضفة الغربية ام لا .. وما هو الدور الذي نستطيع ان نقوم به هنا كمهاجرين مصريين ؟
الرئيس : بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني اتمني ان يكون كل اولادي هنا سفراء لمصر ونحن في المستقبل القريب وعقب تشكيل الحزب ، سنقوم بمد جسور مستديمة اولا بأول معكم لنمدكم هنا بكل ما يجري في بلادكم وبالنسبة للقدس انها بين الامور التي لم نتفق عليها تماما ، ولم تضمها الاتفاقية ، وكما قلت في الكونجرس في مجلس الشيوخ ومجلس النواب اليوم . لقد قلت لكارتر ، يوم الاحد الاخير لاجتماع كامب ديفيد لنجعل هذا الجزء منفصلا .. لان هذا لا يلبي طلباتنا ، ثم انا غير مؤهل لاتحدث وحدي عن القدس لابد ان يكون معي الملك حسين . لان القدس جزء من الضفة الغربية . وكان هذا قرارا مني ومن امريكا امام بيجين ان القدس جزء من الضفة الغربية
اما الامر الثاني فلابد ان يكون الملك حسين والفلسطينيون اصحاب الارض أطرافا في مناقشة مشكلتهم بالنسبة لمشكلة القدس امامنا جزء كبير . ولقد تقدمت في اليوم التالي لوصولي الي كامب ديفيد بمقترحات حول القدس . بحيث لا يعاد تقسيمها مرة اخري . وبحيث يكون في القسم العربي ادارة عربية وفي القسم الاسرائيلي ادارة اسرائيلية وفوقهما بلد مشتركة من الاثنين للنظر في شئون المدينة ككل
*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*[color="blue"]مؤتمر صحفي للرئيس محمد أنور السادات
في الرباط بالمغرب قبل عودته من كامب ديفيد 
فى٢٢ سبتمبر ١٩٧٨

في بداية المؤتمر الصحفي القي الرئيس السادات كلمة قصيرة فيها
انني سعيد لان التقي بكم هنا في المغرب وهذا الامر له مغزي كبير لاننا نلتقي هنا في الرباط حيث اتخذنا قرارات الرباط وهي فرصة سعيدة بالنسبة لي لمقابلتكم هنا .. ارجو ان تنقلوا لشعوبكم
اننا الآن نستطيع ان نقول إننا علي الطريق الصحيح الان لننزع فتيل القنبلة في الشرق الاوسط وسوف نري السلام يتم في الشرق الاوسط الذي بدأ بمبادرتي في نوفمبر الماضي وانني فخور بأن مبادرتي قد لقيت تأييدا من شعبكم ومن شعوب جميعالعالم وان نقول اننا نجني ثمار مبادرتي الان
كل شيء سوف نناقشه ونتفاوض حوله .. ان بعض الزعماء في العالم العربي يعتقدون ان ذلك هو الحل النهائي ولكن ليس هو الصحيح : اننا وضعنا في كامب ديفيد الاطار فقط لحل شامل وبما في ذلك حل سيناء وجميع الاطراف مدعوة في ان تتحملمسئولياتها في اقرار السلام في خلال الاشهر الثلاثة القادمة التي اتفقنا عليها في كامب ديفيد .. واعتقد ان التفسير الدقيق لما احرزناه في كامب ديفيد في الاعلان او البيان الذي صدر بيني وبين جيسكار ديستان وهو الطريق لحل سلمي كما إننا ابعدناالتهديد بالحرب او الانفجار ولكننا نجري مفاوضات ولكن الهدف دائما هو البعد عن تفجير الموقف
دعوني اولا ان اعبر عن تقديري واعترافي بدور الملك الحسن دائما كان المؤيد المخلص للقضية العربية وقد حارب من اجل القضية دعوني اعبر عن امتناني العميق لشعب المغرب وللملك الحسن لقد عقدت جلسة طويلة مع الملك الحسن ومع مساعديه هذا الصباح ولقد وضعت امامه وامام مساعديه كل التفصيلات وآمل في هذا الاجتماع ان اجيب علي كل ما قد يكون هناك من نقاط قد لا تكون واضحة بالنسبة لكم الاسئلة
سؤال : هل تستطيعون ان تقولوا ان الملك الحسن يؤيد اتفاق كامب ديفيد ؟
الرئيس : كان لابد للملك الحسن ان يحصل اولا علي المعلومات الاساسية مني قبل ان يعطي رأيا وعلي الملك الحسن ومجلس وزرائه ان يتخذوا ما يرونه من قرارات
سؤال : ما هو رأيكم بخصوص رد الفعل العربي ازاء نتائج قمة كامب ديفيد وهل لهذه النتائج انعكاسات علي الدعم الذي تقدمه بعض الدول العربية لمصر ؟
الرئيس : ما يحزنني فعلا اننا لا نزال في عالمنا العربي نتعجل الامور بدون دراسة ، مثلا علي سبيل المثال احدي الدول العربية خرجت بقرار من مجلس الوزراء بأنه طالما ان مصر لم تحصل علي سيناء فهي لا تؤيد ما جري في كامب ديفيد الواضح تماما ان الهدف ليس فقط سيناء ، لم تكن سيناء ابدا هي الهدف ، الهدف كان هو التسوية الشاملة ، بدليل انه احنا وقعنا في كامب ديفيد وثيقتين ، الوثيقة الاولي ، هي الحل الشامل اي الذي يشمل جميع الاطراف العربية المشتركة في هذا الصراع وبالتحديد سوريا الاردن لبنان بالاضافة طبعا الي ان هذه الوثيقة الاولي تحوي الاطار للبدء في حل المشكلةالفلسطينية ، وعلي ذلك الامر مؤسف لانه اللي خرج من رد الفعل العربي مبني علي اساس خاطيء هو اننا وصلنا في كامب ديفيد الي حل نهائي .. لا ، لم يحدث هذا وبدليل انني قلت لكم في الكلمة الافتتاحية ان الذي ادرك تماما مقررات كامب ديفيد هو البيان الفرنسي الذي اصدره الرئيس جيسكار ديستان الذي قال فيه ان هذه الاتفاقيات تمهد لقيام السلام ، نفس الاتفاقات تنص علي انها ليست إلا اطارا لكي تبدأ مرحلة المباحثات لاقرار معاهدات السلام بعد ذلك وهذا الاطار يوضح النقط الاساسية التيتناقش في معاهدات السلام بدلا من الموقف المائع الذي كان قائما قبل كامب ديفيد
فللاسف ان رد الفعل العربي اخطأ في أنه أعتقد أننا قد وصلنا الي اتفاقات نهائية طيب ، كيف لي أن أعقد اتفاقا نهائيا عن سوريا أو الاردن أو لبنان حتي سيناء وما وضعناه حولها وهو الوثيقة الثانية ليست اتفاقا مفصلا أو نهائيا ، وانها هي ايضا اطار ومكتوب علي رأس الورقة ، الوثيقة الثانية الخاصة بسيناء انها اطار لكي نجلس وفي بحر ثلاثة شهور من الان ننجز معاهدات السلام ، ادي رد الفعل العربي صدر نتيجة خطأ في التصور بان هذه الاتفاقات نهائية .. لا .. ليست نهائية حتيبالنسبة لسيناء وهي التي كنت استطيع ان أتفاوض بشأنها نهائيا لانني مسئول عن سيناء لانها مصرية ، الذي صدر هو اطار عام من أجل هذا فبقية الاطراف مدعوه بمعني الاردن ، سوريا ولبنان مدعوين اذا ما وافقوا علي هذا الاطار الذي اتفقنا عليه ، مدعوون الي الجلوس معنا لكي ننجز معاهدات السلام في الشهور الثلاثة المقبلة ، للأسف رد الفعل العربي اتسم بالتسرع وعدم الروية وعدم الدراسة ، وكما قلت كان رد الفعل الفرنسي أو البيان الذي أصدره الرئيس جيسكار ديستان واضحا تماما ، كذلك البيان الذي أصدره المستشار شميت في المانيا الغربية
ولكن دعني أقول لكم ان هذه الاتفاقيات وقعت لكي تنفذ ومن اجل ذلك أرجو ان يعيد الاخوة العرب دراساتهم علي ضوء البيان الفرنسي وعلي ضوء ما أدلي به الان من حقائق لكي يتخذوا الموقف الصحيح
سؤال : ما هي الخطوة التي سوف تتخذونها عندما تعودوا الي القاهرة ؟
الرئيس : أولا سوف ارسل للزعماء العرب رسائل توضح ما تم في كامب ديفيد ، وبالتأكيد سوف أقول لشعبي كل ما تم في كامب ديفيد باعتبارها نقطة تحول تاريخية في هذه المنطقة وفي النزاع العربي - الاسرائيلي وسوف نكون في انتظار ما يقرره الكنيست الاسرائيلي ثم نبدأ بعد ذلك التحضير للاجتماع الذي سوف نتفق فيه حول قطاع غزة والضفة الغربية
سؤال : هل تستطيع أن تقول أن الجزء الخاص بالضفة الغربية يمكن ان يتم بدون اشتراك الملك حسين 
الرئيس : ان ما توصلت اليه خاصا بالضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة يتلخص فيما يلي ،انسحاب الحكومة العسكرية انسحاب القوات الاسرائيلية من الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة الي نقاط أمن معينة سوف نتفق عليها فيما بعد اثناء مفاوضاتنا
ثالثا : سوف تجري انتخابات لانتخاب ممثلين فلسطينيين في الضفة الغربية وغزة لكي يتحملوا مسئولياتهم في الحكم الذاتي الكامل . ولست أدري ما اذا كان أصدقاؤنا في منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية سوف يرفضون مثل هذا ، ولكني أقول عندما زرت في مبادرتي القدس واستمعت الي صرخات نسائنا هناك وقلقهن علي أبنائهن وأخواتهن المسجونين في سجون اسرائيل ، لقد قال أهل الضفة انه لمدة عشر سنوات لم يستمع أحد لما يعانونه ولم يزرهم اي من المسئولين العرب لمدة عشر سنوات واذا كان يوجد هناك من يعارض في ذلك فانني سوف أستمر لانني استمعت الي الآمهم ومعاناتهم وأريد أن أخلصهم من هذه الآلام والمعاناة
سؤال : لقد أكدتم سيدي الرئيس علي الحل الشامل لقضية الشرق الاوسط فهل استطعتم ان تسحبوا من اسرائيل الاعتراف بالقرار ٢٤٢ ونحن نعترف ان تفسير بيجين للقرار لا يشمل الضفة الغربية وغزة "يهودا والسامرة" واخيرا سيدي الرئيس ما هو دور منظمة التحرير لحين التوصل الي حل للقضية ؟
الرئيس : حقيقة كما تقول بيجين الي هذه اللحظة يقول عن الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة يهودا والسامرة ، ونحن نقول الضفةالغربية وقطاع غزة حقيقة هناك خلاف ، ولكن كما قلت الآن وكما شرحت تهمني التسميات كثيرا أو أنا بصدد أن أرفع المعاناة عن نسائنا وشعبنا في فلسطين أو في الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة المحتلة وأن أرفع عنهم معاناة الاحتلال بانتهاء الحكومة العسكرية الاسرائيلية فورا وبداية الانسحاب الي نقط معينة للامن فقط يتفق عليها بيننا وتوليهم امر حكم نفسهم بنفسهم وتحقق الاستقلال الذاتي الكامل وهذا واضح في الاتفاقيات تمام الوضوح ومكتوب كاملا وينشئون قوات البوليس الخاصة بهم ويتولون أمر نفسهم
تسألني عن دور منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية وأقول ما زالت اسرائيل ولا يزال بيجين يضع تحفظات علي منظمة التحرير من ناحية أمن اسرائيل ما يهمني في المقام الاول هو انه في الخمس سنوات المقبلة أرفع المعاناة عن شعبنا في الضفة الغربيةوقطاع غزة وبعد سنتين من الان ستجلس مصر والاردن اذا قبلت الاردن أن تتحمل مسئولياتها في الضفة الغربية واسرائيل وممثلون منتخبون من الفلسطينيين من قطاع غزة ومن الضفة الغربية لكي ننتظر ماذا سيجري بعد انتهاء السنوات الخمس 
اننا لن ننتظر الي نهاية السنوات الخمس . وانما سنزيل المعاناة فورا وبعد سنتين وقبل ثلاث سنوات من انتهاء هذه الفترة سنجلس وبحضور الممثلين الفلسطينيين لكي ندرس ماذا يتم بعد السنوات اكثر من هذا في الاتفاق ، وهنا ابدي أسفي الشديد للموقف الذي اتخذه بعض العرب الذين تسرعوا في الحكم قبل ان يقرأوا ويحللون علي حين حلل جيسكار ديستان المواقف لانها واضحة في القضية ان الاتفاق يشمل حق الفيتو للفلسطينيين علي اي شيء يقرر ولا يرضيهم في الاتفاقات
بقية السؤال عن منظمة التحرير رفع المعاناة في بحر سنتين وقبل انتهاء الفترة بثلاث سنوات سنجلس كما قلت مع الممثلين الفلسطينيين ومصر والاردن في حالة قبولها لمسئوليتها واسرائيل اليوم نحن نرفع المعاناة بعد سنتين كل شيء قابل للنقاش حول مائدة المفاوضات بما فيه مسألة منظمة التحرير وأريد أن أقول لك كل شيء في اجتماعي مع بيجين ذكرت له انه في الاتفاقيات المكتوبة موجود انه عندما نجتمع بعد سنتين وقبل انتهاء فترة الانتقال بثلاث سنوات لكل منا نحن والاردن ان يضيف الي وفده ممثلين فلسطينيين غير الوفود الفلسطينية الاساسية من الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة ، وكنت بتكلم مع بيجين في هذا الشأن طبعا بيجين أبدي تحفظا كاملا ، ولكن دعونا نجعل الاسرائيليين يحسون بالامن وخاصة بعد حرب اكتوبر ، نتائج حرب اكتوبر وانعاكاساتها علي الامن امر لا يقدرونه كثيرا في العالم العربي للاسف لأ ده له تأثير كبير
دعني بعد سنتين نبحث هذا الامر وقد قلنا ان كل شيء ممكن بحثه حول مائدة المفاوضات ما يعني الان هو ازالة المعاناة عن شعبنا في الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة حينما نجلس بعد سنتين لتقرير المصير ستكون هناك ظروف مختلفة تماما واسرائيلتكون شعرت بالامن تماما عند أذن كل مشكلة ممكن مناقشتها بما فيها منظمة التحرير اما اليوم والامر علي ما هو عليه وانا اريد ان يعرف الاسرائيليون اننا نريد سلاما حقيقيا وليس شكليا أو ليس مرحليا مرحلة بعدها تأتي حرب أو شيء أبدا أنا كما تحدثت في كلمتي الافتتاحية الان قلت بصراحة اننا نريد السلام وسنعمل للسلام فعلا وليس عملية مرحلية أو لاهداف اخري وراء هذا 
اليوم وفي الوضع اللي احنا فيه الوضع اللي فيه المنظمات الان واليوم صدر من بعض منظمات المنظمة ضرب بعضهم لبعض واعلان بأن ياسر عرفات لا يمثلهم وانه وانه وانه دعونا نرفع المعاناة عن الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة بعد ذلك نجلس حول مائدة المفاوضات ونقرر ما تشاء ، وكما قلت سيكون الجو مختلفا تماما عما نحن فيه اليوم
سؤال : ما هي الاسباب التي جعلت كثيرا من الدول ترفض مؤتمر كامب ديفيد هل ابتعادها عن مقررات مؤتمر الرباط المنعقد سنة ١٩٧٤ وخاصة فيما يتعلق بدور منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية بصفتها الممثل الوحيد الشرعي للشعب الفلسطيني ورفض كل اتفاق جزئي فما رأيكم في ذلك ؟
الرئيس : في كلمتي الافتتاحية ذكرت لكم ان اجتماعنا هنا في الرباط انا كنت عائد من أمريكا الي اوروبا ولكن غيرت وأتيت الي الرباط ، المعني الذي تقصده أنت وهو أن الرباط هي صاحبة قرارات مؤتمر الرباط ، القرار الاول والسري كان عودة الارض المحتلة بعد ٦٧ والعمل من أجل ذلك بكل الطرق لانه كما تذكر كان عودة مؤتمر الخرطوم قد قرر اللاآت المعروفة لا مفاوضة لا جلوس لا صلح لا اتفاق لا كذا لا كذا في الرباط كان القرار الاول كان من القرارات السرية عودة الارض المحتلة بعد عام ٦٧ ما الذي حدث في كامب ديفيد .. ادعوك الي ان تقرأ مشروع مصر الذي تقدمت به في كامب ديفيد والذي ينص صراحة علي تنفيذ مقررات الرباط فيما يختص بالضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة والقدس الجولان ما صدر عن كامب ديفيد هو اننارفعنا المعاناة عن شعب الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة الي ان نجلس بعد سنتين بوجود الفلسطينيين أصحاب الشأن لتقرير المصير وبدعوة للملك حسين لكي يتحمل مسئوليته ويجلس معنا .. آدي الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة والقدس اريد ان أقرر هنا وأمام العالم كله ان الموقف المصري والامريكي متطابقان في مشكلة القدس الان ،
ان القدس العربية جزء من الضفة الغربية اذن تخضع لما تخضع له الضفة الغربية والملك حسين طيب آدي الضفة الغربية ، قطاع غزة القدس، الجولان ما يسري علي سيناء يسري علي الجولان وستجد في المقترح المصري المقدم الي كامب ديفيد ان مصر وضعت الجولان وسيناء في مستوي واحد لتشابه ظروفهم كل ما يسري ما سيسري في سيناء سيسري اتوماتيكيا علي الجولان ، ولكن لم أكن استطيع ان اتحدث عن الجولان لانني اخذت درسا من فض الاشتباك الاول جئت من سوريا وقبلوا بعد ما شتموا وقالوا ما شاء لهم من قول بعد ذلك والله انا قلت ييجوا بقي مسئولية عملهم ومع ذلك كل الجزء الصعب انهيته في مشكلة سيناء وسينطبق اتوماتيكيا علي الجولان
نعود بقي مقررات الرباط اذن حكيت الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة والقدس والجولان وسيناء .. القرار الثاني من مقررات الرباط وهو الخاص بأن منظمة التحرير هي المسئول الشرعي الوحيد طبعا كما حكيت قبلا ما اتخذناه في الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزةوما اطلبه من الملك حسين ان يدخل معي فيه الان هو ان يجلس لكي يصل قبل ثلاث شهور الي ازالة المعاناة بالكامل وإزالة الاحتلال الاسرائيلي والحكومة العسكرية عن قطاع غزة والضفة الغربية
منظمة التحرير كما قلت في هذا الاجتماع الذي اجلس فيه انا والملك حسين واسرائيل وممثلي اسرائيل بعد سنتين ، في هذا الاجتماع لا اللي في الثلاث أشهر المقبلة ده اجتماع لازالة الاحتلال وعودة الاوضاع كما كانت عام ٦٧ ورفع المعاناة ، جلسة تقرير المصير لن تكون قبل سنتين وعلي ذلك أنا باتساءل هل يغضب منظمة التحرير ان نزيل المعاناة ، انا والملك حسين عن سكان أهلنا في الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة ، ولازم ييجوا يشتركوا طيب فيه خلاف بينهم ، وفيه شد أو عملية قطيعة طيب دا احنا بنقول بنرفع المعاناة وبيحكموا نفسهم وبتزول الحكومة العسكرية الاسرائيلية ويزول الاحتلال طيب لما تيجي بعد سنتين وانا أملي أن يكون الجو قد تغير - وشعرت اسرائيل بحقيقة نوايانا في الامن وان المسألة ليست مرحلية وانما نحن نريد أمن وسلام لهم ولنا فعلا بتغيير الظروف وبتفكر وحول منضدة المفاوضات بتتكلم زي ما حكيت وزي ما سمعتوني بأقول الآن والله انا اثرت هذا الموضوع وفيه ناس من منظمة التحرير في الوفد بعد سنتين .. قلت لبيجين عنهم ان دول حيكونوا في الوفد المصري فتحفظ ، وقال أن كل هذا خاضع لان نجلس حول منضدة المفاوضات اذن مقررات الرباط مصانة ومن اجل هذا اناأتيت الي هنا الي الرباط لكي أشرح هذا الشرح ولن أتحدث بعد الرباط الا لمجلس الشعب المصري
سؤال : عن اشتراك منظمة التحرير الفلسطينية وكذلك حول القدس 
الرئيس : عندما يوافق الملك حسين علي الاقتراح سوف نتفاوض انا والملك حسين حول أن تقوم الحكومة العسكرية الاسرائيلية بالانسحاب وانسحاب القوات الاسرائيلية الي بعض النقاط المحددة ثم القيام بعملية التمهيد للحكم الذاتي الكامل وسوف تبدأ هذه العملية بعد سنتين كاملتين فاذن دعونا ننتظر وعندما ننتهي من عملية ازالة المعاناة . اما الجزء الثاني من سؤالك حول القدس ففي كامب ديفيد . كما ذكرت تفاوضنا حول مشكلة القدس وقد أظهرنا موقفنا واتفقنا علي حقيقة ان القدس لا يجب ان تقسم مرة اخري ولكن في نفس الوقت هناك حقوق تاريخية للمسلمين والعرب في جميع انحاء العالم وحقوق العرب في القدس العربية وفي اللحظة الاخيرة سألت الرئيس كارتر فوجدت ان وجهة النظر المصرية والامريكية متشابهة وهي ان القدس جزء من الضفة الغربية
ثانيا : اي تغيير حدث بواسطة الاسرائيليين بالنسبة لنزع القدس العربية هو تغيير غير شرعي لذلك اننا نفضل ان نزيل معاناة شعبنا هناك ومع ذلك انه بعد سنتين سوف يقرر كل شيء بالنسبة لتمثيل الفلسطينيين في هذه المفاوضات
سؤال : سيادة الرئيس لقد حققتم بفضل قوة الحوار في القضية العربية والفلسطينية والقدس ما يشهد به العالم العربي والعالم الاسلامي فهل تعتقدون سيادة الرئيس انكم بما لكم من الدبلوماسية للاعلام المصري ان تقدم كثيرا من هذه المعلومات الي الاخوان وابناء الدول العربية لتذويب شقة الخلاف 
والسؤال الثاني : ان جبهة الرفض تقول انها قد تستعمل السلاح من اجل الحصول علي بعض المسائل الشرعية فهل تعتقدون ان في استطاعة جبهة رفض ان تقوم باستعمال السلاح
الرئيس : بالنسبة للسؤال الاول يؤسفني حقيقة ان يتعجل الاخوة العرب قبل قراءة ما صدر وتحليله ودراسته كما حدث في فرنسا ، ويتعجلوا ويصدروا قرارات اما عن جبهة الرفض واستخدام القوة فيجب علينا كعرب ان نبتعد عن مثل هذا الهراء الذي يقلل من مكانتنا بعد ما حصلنا علي ما حصلنا عليه في حرب اكتوبر ، ولا داعي لهذا الهراء وهذه الشعارات والمزايدات مرة اخري
سؤال : فخامة الرئيس ، كيف تتصورون مستقبل العالم العربي خصوصا بعد ثلاثة شهور وتوقيع اتفاقية السلام ؟
الرئيس : حقيقة الامر مؤسف ومع ذلك لن أهاجم احد وليس هناك ما يدعوا اطلاقا الي ان أهاجم أحدا وانما أريد منهم كما حدث في القدس تمام ان يقرأوا هذه الاتفاقات ويحللوها قبل ان يعطوا قرارهم كما حدث من قبل ، لم يقرأ واحد منهم خطابي في الكنيست واصدروا حكمهم ، ثم عادوا بعد ذلك وقالوا ان الخطاب كان رائعا واننا اخطأنا الآن تتكرر نفس المهزلة ولكني كأخوة عرب لهم الحق أن يخطئوا وان ارجعهم في الخطأ ،فليقرأوا مقررات كامب ديفيد قبل ان يصدروا حكمهم 
اما عن مستقبل الامة العربية فبودي ان اقول لك ان ما يسمي بجبهة الرفض ، ما هي جبهة الرفض فيما قبل واثناء اكتوبر وبعد اكتوبر ، والعراق مثلا ، ليبيا والجزائر وسوريا ، كلهم جميعا لم يشتركوا في اي عمل عربي أو دعم عربي ، لا للمعركة من قبلها ولا اثناءها ،ولا بعدها كلهم بحثوا عن شعارات كثيرة لا .. أنا باقول فلنترك الشعارات ولنرفع المعاناة عن نسائنا في الضفة الغربية في القدس ونعيد اليهن ابناءهن وازواجهن واخواتهن ويحكموا نفسهم ونجلس بهدوء لنقرر المصير بهدوء
[/color]*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*خطاب السادات في الكنيست الإسرائيلي
9 من ذي الحجة 1397هـ 20 نوفمبر 1977م

السيد الرئيس

أيها السيدات والسادة

اسمحوا لي أولا أن أتوجه إلى السيد رئيس الكنيست بالشكر الخاص، لإتاحته هذه الفرصة، لكي أتحدث إليكم. وحين أبدأ حديثي أقول:

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله، والسلام لنا جميعا، بإذن الله.

السلام لنا جميعا، على الأرض العربية وفي إسرائيل ، وفي كل مكان من أرض هذا العالم الكبير، المعقَّد بصراعاته الدامية، المضطرب بتناقضاته الحادَّة، المهدَّد بين الحين والحين بالحروب المدمِّرة، تلك التي يصنعها الإنسان، ليقضي بها على أخيه الإنسان. وفي النهاية، وبين أنقاض ما بنَى الإنسان، وبين أشلاء الضحايا من بنِي الإنسان، فلا غالب ولا مغلوب، بل إنَّ المغلوب الحقيقي دائما هو الإنسان، أرقى ما خلقَّه الله. الإنسان الذي خلقه الله، كما يقول غاندي، قدّيس السلام، "لكي يسعى على قَدَميه، يبني الحياة، ويعبد الله".

وقد جئت إليكم اليوم على قَدَمَيْن ثابتَتَيْن، لكي نبني حياة جديدة، لكي نُقِيم السلام. وكلنا على هذه الأرض، أرض الله، كلنا، مسلمين ومسيحيين ويهود، نعبد الله، ولا نشرك به أحدا. وتعاليم الله ووصاياه، هي حب وصدق وطهارة وسلام.

وإنني ألتمس العذر لكل من استقبل قراري، عندما أعلنته للعالم كله أمام مجلس الشعب المصري، بالدهشة، بل الذهول. بل إن البعض، قد صُوِّرت له المفاجأة العنيفة، أن قراري ليس أكثر من مناورة كلامية للاستهلاك أمام الرأي العام العالمي، بل وصفه بعض آخر بأنه تكتيك سياسي، لكي أخفي به نواياي في شنّ حرب جديدة.

ولا أخفي عليكم أن أحد مساعديَّ في مكتب رئيس الجمهورية، اتصل بي في ساعة متأخرة من الليل، بعد عودتي إلى بيتي من مجلس الشعب، ليسألني، في قلق: وماذا تفعل، يا سيادة الرئيس، لو وجَّهت إليك إسرائيل الدعوة فعلا؟ فأجبته، بكل هدوء: سأقْبلها على الفور.

لقد أعلنت أنني سأذهب إلى آخِر العالم. سأذهب إلى إسرائيل، لأنني أريد أن أطرح الحقائق كاملة أمام شعب إسرائيل.

إنني ألتمس العذر لكل من أذهله القرار، أو تشكك في سلامة النوايا وراء إعلان القرار. فلم يكن أحد يتصور أن رئيس أكبر دولة عربية، تتحمل العبء الأكبر والمسؤولية الأولى في قضية الحرب والسلام في منطقة الشرق الأوسط، يمكن أن يعرض قراره بالاستعداد للذهاب إلى أرض الخصم. ونحن لا نزال في حالة حرب، بل نحن جميعا لا نزال نعاني آثار أربع حروب قاسية خلال ثلاثين عامًا، بل إن أُسَر ضحايا حرب أكتوبر ‎1973، لا تزال تعيش مآسي الترمل، وفقْد الأبناء، واستشهاد الآباء والإخوان.

كما أنني، كما سبق أن أعلت من قبل، لم أتداول هذا القرار مع أحد من زملائي وإخوتي، رؤساء الدول العربية، أو دول المواجهة. ولقد اعترض من اتصل بي منهم، بعد إعلان القرار، لأن حالة الشكّ الكاملة، وفقدان الثقة الكاملة، بين الدول العربية والشعب الفلسطيني، من جهة، وبين إسرائيل من جهة أخرى، لا تزال قائمة في كل النفوس. ويكفي أن أشهرًا طويلة، كان يمكن أن يحلّ فيها السلام. قد ضاعت سدى، في خلافات ومناقشات لا طائل منها حول إجراءات عقد مؤتمر جنيف، وكلها تعبّر عن الشك الكامل وفقدان الثقة الكاملة.

ولكنني أصارحكم القول بكل الصدق، أنني اتخذت هذا القرار بعد تفكير طويل، وأنا أعلم أنه مخاطرة كبيرة، لأنه إذا كان الله قد كتب لي قدري أن أتولى المسؤولية عن شعب مصر، وأن أشارك في مسؤولية المصير، بالنسبة إلى الشعب العربي وشعب فلسطين، فإنَّ أول واجبات هذه المسؤولية، أن استنفد كل السبُل، لكي أجنّب شعبي المصري العربي، وكل الشعب العربي، ويلات حروب أخرى، محطمة، مدمرة، لا يعلم مداها إلاَّ الله.

وقد اقتنعت بعد تفكير طويل، أن أمانة المسؤولية أمام الله، وأمام الشعب، تفرض عليَّ أن أذهب إلى آخِر مكان في العالم، بل أن أحضر إلى بيت المقدس، لأخاطب أعضاء الكنيست، ممثلي شعب إسرائيل، بكل الحقائق التي تعتمل في نفسي، وأترككم، بعد ذلك، لكي تقرروا لأنفسكم. وليفعل الله بنا، بعد ذلك، ما يشاء.

أيها السيدات والسادة

إنَّ في حياة الأمم والشعوب لحظات، يتعين فيها على هؤلاء الذين يتّصفون بالحكمة والرؤية الثاقبة، أن ينظروا إلى ما وراء الماضي، بتعقيداته ورواسبه، من أجل انطلاقة جسور نحو آفاق جديدة.

وهؤلاء الذين يتحملون، مثلنا، تلك المسؤولية الملقاة على عاتقنا، هم أول من يجب أن تتوافر لديهم الشجاعة لاتخاذ القرارات المصيرية، التي تتناسب مع جلال الموقف. ويجب أن نرتفع جميعًا فوق جميع صور التعصب، وفوق خداع النفس، وفوق نظريات التفوق البالية. ومن المهم ألاّ ننسى أبدًا أن العصمة لله وحده.

وإذا قلت إنني أريد أن أجنّب كل الشعب العربي ويلات حروب جديدة مفجعة. فإنني أعلن أمامكم، بكل الصدق، أنني أحمل نفس المشاعر، وأحمل نفس المسؤولية، لكل إنسان في العالم، وبالتأكيد نحو الشعب الإسرائيلي.

ضحية الحرب: الإنسان. إنّ الروح، التي تزهق في الحرب، هي روح إنسان، سواء كان عربيًا أو إسرائيليًا. إنَّ الزوجة التي تترمل، هي إنسانة، من حقّها أن تعيش في أسرة سعيدة، سواء كانت عربية أو إسرائيلية.

إنَّ الأطفال الأبرياء، الذين يفقدون رعاية الآباء وعطفهم، هم أطفالنا جميعًا، على أرض العرب، أو في إسرائيل، لهم علينا المسؤولية الكبرى في أن نوفر لهم الحاضر الهانئ، والغد الجميل.

من أجل كل هذا، ومن أجل أن نحمي حياة أبنائنا وأخواتنا جميعًا، من أجل أن تنتج مجتمعاتنا، وهي آمنة مطمئنة، من أجل تطولا الإنسان وإسعاده وإعطائه حقّه في الحياة الكريمة، من أجل مسؤوليتنا أمام الأجيال المقبلة، من أجل بسمة كل طفل يولد على أرضنا. من أجل كل هذا، اتخذت قراري أن أحضر إليكم، رغم كل المحاذير، لكي أقول كلمتي.

ولقد تحملت وأتحمل متطلبات المسؤولية التاريخية. ومن أجل ذلك، أعلنت من قبل، ومنذ أعوام، وبالتحديد في ‎4 فبراير ‎1971، أنني مستعد لتوقيع اتفاق سلام مع إسرائيل. وكان هذا أول إعلان يصدر عن مسؤول عربي، منذ أن بدأ الصراع العربي - الإسرائيلي. وبكل هذه الدوافع، التي تفرضها مسؤولية القيادة، أعلنت في السادس عشر من أكتوبر ‎1973، وأمام مجلس الشعب المصري، الدعوة إلى مؤتمر دولي، يتقرر فيه السلام العادل الدائم.

ولم أكن، في ذلك الوقت، في وضع مَن يستجدي السلام أو يطلب وقف النار. وبهذه الدوافع كلها، التي يلزم بها الواجب التاريخي والقيادي، وقّعنا اتفاق فكِّ الاشتباك الأول، ثم اتفاق فكِّ الاشتباك الثاني في سيناء. ثم سعينا نطرق الأبواب، المفتوحة والمغلقة، لإيجاد طريق معين نحو سلام دائم، عادل. وفتحنا قلوبنا لشعوب العالم كله، لكي نتفهم دوافعنا وأهدافنا، ولمي نقنتع فعلاً أننا دعاة عدل وصنّاع سلام.

وبهذه الدوافع كلها، قررت أن أحضر إليكم، بعقل مفتوح وقلب مفتوح وإرادة واعية، لكي نُقِيم السلام الدائم، القائم على عدل.

وشاعت المقادير أن تجيئ رحلتي إليكم، رحلة السلام، في يوم العيد الإسلامي الكبير، عيد الأضحى المبارك، عيد التضحية والفداء، حين أسلم إبراهيم - عليه السلام، جدُّ العرب واليهود. أقول حين أمره الله، وتوجّه إليه بكل جوارحه، لا عن ضعف، بل عن قوة روحية هائلة، وعن اختيار حرٍّ للتضحية بفلذة كبيرة، بدافع من إيمانه الراسخ، الذي لا يتزعزع، بمُثُل عليا تعطي الحياة مغزى عميقًا. ولعلَّ هذه المصادفة، تحمل معنى جديدا في نفوسنا جميعا، لعلّه يصبح أملا حقيقيا في تباشير الأمن والأمان والسلام.

أيها السيدات والسادة

دعونا نتصارح، بالكلمة المستقيمة، والفكرة الواضحة، التي لا تحمل أي التواء. دعونا نتصارح اليوم، والعالم كله، بغربه وشرقه، يتابع هذه اللحظات الفريدة، التي يمكن أن تكون نقطة تحوّل جذري في مسار التاريخ في هذه المنطقة من العالم، إن لم يكن في العالم كله.

دعونا نتصارح، ونحن نجيب عن السؤال الكبير: كيف يمكن أن نحقق السلام الدائم، العادل؟

لقد جئت إليكم أحمل جوابي الواضح الصريح عن هذا السؤال الكبير، لكي يسمعه الشعب في إسرائيل، ولكي يسمعه العالم أجمع، ولكي يسمعه أيضًا كل أولئك، الذين

تصل أصوات دعواتهم المخلصة إلى أذني، أملاً في أن تتحقق، في النهاية، النتائج التي يرجوها الملايين من هذا الاجتماع التاريخي.

وقبل أن أعلن جوابي، أرجو أن أؤكد لكم، أنني أعتمد، في هذا الجواب الواضح الصريح، على حقائق عدة، لا مهرب لأحد من الاعتراف بها:

الحقيقة الأولى، أنه لا سعادة لأحد على حساب شقاء الآخرين.

الحقيقة الثانية، إنني لم أتحدث ولن أتحدث بلُغَتَيْن، ولم أتعامل ولن أتعامل بسياستَيْن. ولست أتعامل مع أحدٍ، إلاّ بلُغة واحدة، وسياسة واحدة، ووجْه واحد.

الحقيقة الثالثة، إنَّ المواجهة المباشرة والخط المستقيم، هما أقرب الطرق وأنجحها للوصول إلى الهدف الواضح.

الحقيقة الرابعة، إنَّ دعوة السلام الدائم، العادل، المَبْني على احترام قرارات الأمم المتحدة، أصبحت اليوم دعوة العالم كله، وأصبحت تعبيرًا واضحًا عن إرادة المجتمع الدولي، سواء في العواصم الرسمية، التي تصنع السياسة وتتخذ القرار، أو على مستوى الرأي العام العالمي الشعبي، ذلك الرأي العام الذي يؤثِّر في صنع السياسة واتخاذ القرار.

الحقيقة الخامسة، ولعلَّها أبرز الحقائق وأوضحها، إنّ الأمة العربية لا تتحرك في سعيها من أجل السلام الدائم، العادل، من موقع ضعف أو اهتزاز، بل إنها على العكس تمامًا، تملك من مقومات القوة والاستقرار ما يجعل كلمتها نابعة من إرادة صادقة نحو السلام. صادرة عن إدراك حضاري أنه لكي تتجنب كارثة محقَّقة، علينا وعليكم وعلى العالم كله، فإنه لا بديل من إقرار سلام دائم، وعادل، لا تزعزعه الأنواء، ولا تعبث به الشكوك، ولا يهزه سوء المقاصد أو التواء النوايا.

من واقع هذه الحقائق، التي أردت أن أضعكم في صورتها كما أراها، أرجو أيضًا أن أحذركم، لكل الصدق، أحذركم من بعض الخواطر، التي يمكن أن تطرأ على أذهانكم.

إن واجب المصارحة يقتضي أن أقول لكم ما يلي:

أولا: إنني لم أجئ إليكم لكي أعقد اتفاقًا منفردًا بين مصر وإسرائيل. ليس هذا واردًا في سياسة مصر. فليست المشكلة هي مصر وإسرائيل. وأي سلام منفرد بين مصر وإسرائيل، أو بين أية دولة من دول المواجهة وإسرائيل، فإنه لن يُقِيم السلام الدائم، العادل، في المنطقة كلها. بل أكثر من ذلك، فإنه حتى لو تحقق السلام بين دول المواجهة كلها وإسرائيل، بغير حل عادل للمشكلة الفلسطينية، فإنَّ ذلك لن يحقق أبدًا السلام الدائم، العادل، الذي يلحّ العالم كله اليوم عليه.

ثانيا: إنني لم أجئ إليكم لكي أسعى إلى سلام جزئي، بمعنى أن ننهي حالة الحرب في هذه المرحلة، ثم نرجئ المشكلة برمّتها إلى مرحلة تالية. فليس هذا هو الحل الجذري، الذي يصل بنا إلى السلام الدائم.

ويرتبط بهذا، أنني لم أجئ إليكم لكي نتفق على فضِّ اشتباك ثالث في سيناء، أو في سيناء والجولان والضفة الغربية. فإنَّ هذا يعني أننا نؤجل فقط اشتعال الفتيل إلى أي وقت مقبل، بل هو يعني، أننا نفتقد شجاعة مواجهة السلام، وأننا أضعف من أن نتحمل أعباء ومسؤوليات السلام الدائم، العادل.

لقد جئت إليكم لكي نبني معًا السلام الدائم، العادل، حتى لا تُراق نقطة دم واحدة من جسد عربي أو إسرائيلي. ومن أجل هذا، أعلنت أنني مستعدّ لأن أذهب إلى آخِر العالم.

*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الوثائق البريطانية المفرج عنها الخاصة بالإستيطان الصهيونى فى الضفة الغربية*


*مكتب السجلات العامة البريطاني أفرج عن بعض الوثائق الخاصة بتأثر القضية الفلسطينية  باتفاقية كامب ديفيد  خاصة حركة النشاط الاستيطاني الإسرائيلي نحو تهويد فلسطين وذلك  بعد مرور ثلاثين سنة على أحداثها وأنقل لكم بعض هذه الوثائق باختصار .
الوثيقة رقم (1 )
 - مناحم بيجن يقترح نقل مقر رئاسة الوزراء إلى القدس الشرقية : لتأكيد المقولة الإسرائيلية بأن القدس بشطريها هي عاصمة الدولة العبرية .كما أقترح بيجين نقل مكاتب وزارة الخارجية الى القدس الشرقية  وقد وضح ذلك فى  البرقية التالية: 

من تل أبيب الى وزارة الخارجية برقية رقم 472 في 26 اكتوبر/ تشرين الأول 1978 .

اقتراح نقل مكتبي رئيس الوزراء (“الاسرائيلي”) ووزير الخارجية الى القدس الشرقية . 
وقد سمح بيجين لوسائل الإعلام “الإسرائيلية” بنشر تقارير تفيد بأنه قد اقترح على المجلس نقل مكاتب رئيس الوزراء ووزارة الخارجية، أو على الأقل مكتبه ومكتب وزير الخارجية الشخصيين، الى القدس الشرقية، كتدليل مؤثّر على إصرار “إسرائيل” على أن القدس سوف تظل “إسرائيلية” ولا شيء آخر .وقد أقنع وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلي ديان مناحم بيجين  بتأجيل اتخاذ قرار النقل إلى ما بعد توقيع الاتفاقية مع مصر . 
2- توسيع المستوطنات :يعلن بيغن أن “إسرائيل” ستشرع على الفور في تنفيذ برنامج لتوسيع المستوطنات القائمة في الضفة الغربية، وتعزيزها . وأنه قد كلف وزير خارجيته إبلاغ ذلك لوزير الخارجية الأمريكي . كما ورد في البرقية: 

من تل أبيب الى وزارة الخارجية، برقية رقم 473 في 26 اكتوبر/ تشرين الأول 1978 .

- ذكرت التقارير الصحفية لهذا اليوم أن رئيس الوزراء أخبر حزب العمل في الليكود مساء أمس أن التعليمات صدرت الى السيد ديان لكي يُبلغ السيد فانس الليلة الماضية بأن “إسرائيل” سوف تبدأ على الفور برنامجاً لتوسيع وتعزيز المستوطنات الموجودة في الضفة الغربية، والبُنية التحتية في الجولان . 
- سيتم بموجب هذا البرنامج تسكين 500 عائلة أخرى في حارس (التي أُعيدت تسميتها فصارت تحمل اسم ارييل. وتسكين 100 عائلة أخرى في كل من مستوطنتيْ ايلون موريه، وكرني شومرون . 
- يتطلع البرنامج، حسبما ذكرت بعض التقارير، الى إضافة مبانٍ جديدة الى المستوطنات الأكبر حجماً في السامرة (هذا هو الاسم الذي يذكره السفير البريطاني للضفة الغربية)، مثل حارس، وكرني شومرون وايلون موريه ومعاليه ادوميم . 
- وذُكِر أن حركات الاستيطان الرئيسية قد طُلِب منها على عجل أن تراجع ما بحوزتها من سجلاّت الأراضي المملوكة للدولة حول المستوطنات الموجودة، التي يمكن توفيرها للتوسع، وقوائم العائلات التي تنتظر تخصيص مساكن لها في مستوطنات الضفة الغربية . 
- الميزانية التي تمّ رصدها للشهور الستة الأولى من البرنامج، هي 300 مليون ليرة “إسرائيلية”، منها 150 مليون ليرة، سيتمّ توفيرها على الفور . وسيكون ذلك كافياً لتوطين نحو 1500 أسرة جديدة. 
- رخّصت الحكومة إنشاء خزان للمياه في مرتفعات الجولان . ويُفترَض أن يوضع هذا الخزان في المنحدرات الشمالية لوادي لنهر اليرموك، وقد يكون تنفيذاً لخطط مرسومة للتنمية المشتركة لوادي اليرموك.
والفشل الأمريكى الحالى فى إيقاف الإستيطان يذكرنا بموقف سابق عام 1978 حيث أعلن بريجنسكى مستشار الأمن القومي الأمريكي استيائه من استمرار الاستيطان “الاسرائيلي” في الضفة الغربية وقال أيضاً أن الرئيس الأمريكى مصدوم من هذا القراروطلب فى برقية مرسلة إلى بريطانيا يطلب المساعدة منها في الضغط على “اسرائيل” في هذه القضية . 
من واشنطن الى وزارة الخارجية برقية رقم 4259 في 26 اكتوبر/ تشرين الأول 1978 .


الوثيقة رقم ( 2) :
- السفير البريطاني في تل أبيب هون من شأن قرارات بيجين الخاصة بالقدس الشرقية والمستوطنات، وتوقع استحالة تنفيذها في ذلك الوقت، وبناءً على ذلك، يقترح على حكومته، أن تتروّى في الاستجابة لطلب بريجنسكي، أو مخاطبة مناحيم بيغن في الأمر، كما تشير البرقية التالية . 

من تل أبيب إلى وزارة الخارجية برقية رقم 474 في 27 اكتوبر/ تشرين الأول 1978 .

برقيتكم رقم 300: مصر/ “إسرائيل” .

1- تمثّل ملاحظات بيغن حول الضفة الغربية والقدس الشرقية قرارات ثابتة إلى درجة أنه قال إنه ينوي الشروع بالعمل على كلتا الجبهتين، ولكن الخيارات المتاحة تبلغ حدّ عدم احتمال قيامه بذلك، أو في الواقع، عدم استطاعته القيام به على الفور، ولذلك بوسعه أن يعدّل تلك القرارات في المستقبل . ولا يخامرنا شك في أن بيغن قد أدلى بتصريحه أمس، لأسباب تكتيكية قصيرة المدى فقط . 

2- بالنسبة إلى الضفة الغربية، من الصعب جدّاً نقل مئات عديدة من العائلات حتى إلى داخل المستوطنات الموجودة، ضمن وقت قصير من الاستعداد لذلك . ويمكن نقل عدد من العائلات، من بين العائلات الأشد التزاماً في “حركة غوش ايمونيم”، الجاهزة للانتقال دائماً، وقد تُنقَل فعلاً، لتؤدّي معنى سياسياً، كما فعلت الجرافات عندما أخِذتْ إلى ياميت في يناير/ كانون الثاني الماضي . وبطبيعة الحال، من وجهة النظر الدبلوماسية، يساوي النقل الفوري لعدد قليل من العائلات، في مغزاه، في هذه اللحظة، نقلَ عدد كبير جدّاً منها .

3- بالنسبة إلى القدس الشرقية، التي نفهم أنها غير مشمولة في رسالة الرئيس كارتر إلى بيغن (والتي قيل لنا إنها كانت أشدّ من أي رسالة أخرى حتى الآن بدرجات كثيرة، ممّا يوحي بشيء ما)، يمكن لبيغن فعلاً أن ينشئ مكتباً رمزياً في القدس الشرقية . غير أنه لا توجد هنالك مبانٍ تستوعب كامل تجهيزاته، ناهيك عن تجهيزات وزارة الخارجية، وقد يستغرق الأمر نحو سنة للتجهيز لهما . ونحن نميل إلى الاعتقاد، كما ذكرتُ في برقيتي رقم ،472 بأن ديان قد أقنع بيغن بتأجيل العمل إلى ما بعد توقيع الاتفاقية مع مصر . 

4- إن خلفية اعتقادنا بأن تصريحات بيغن قد أملتها اعتبارات قصيرة المدى، هي على النحو التالي . على الرغم من أن القليل قد تسرّب من اجتماعات مجلس الوزراء الثلاثة، لأنها كانت رسمياً اجتماعات للجنة الدفاع، ولذلك فهي أقل عرضة للتسريبات، توحي معلوماتنا بأن الاجتماع الثاني في 24 اكتوبر/تشرين الأول بدأ ينشق، بالتساوي تقريباً مع وضدّ مسودة معاهدة السلام . وتخميننا، الذي لا نصرّ على صحته، هو أن الشخصية المحرّكة في ذلك، كانت وزير العدل، تامير . وقد يكون تامير متردداً بفعل شكوك أصيلة، ولكن الأكثر احتمالاً أن يكون تردده بسبب طموحاته السياسية إلى تكريس موقعه في حزب حيروت . كما أنه بالإضافة إلى ذلك، عضو مجلس الوزراء الوحيد، باستثناء بيغن، الذي يملك المهارة البلاغية والفكرية للسيطرة على زملائه بصورة فاعلة . فإذا كنّا مصيبين في تخميننا، فإن بيغن قد طرح مقترحاته بشأن زيادة المستوطنين، وبدرجة من الأهمية أقل بكثير، بشأن الانتقال إلى القدس الشرقية، لتكون ثقلاً مضادّاً للشكوك التي نشأت داخل مجلس وزرائه . وتشكل النتيجة النهائية وهي عدم وجود معارضة، وامتناع عضوين فقط عن التصويت، معياراً لنجاحه، ولا يخامرنا شك في أنه يشعر بأن أفعاله كانت ذات قيمة كبيرة تستحق العاصفة التي جرّتها على رأسه من واشنطن .

5- كانت أفعاله تحظى بالشعبية أيضاً داخل البلاد . وفي برقيتي رقم 460 ذكرتُ أن “الإسرائيليين” كانوا يكابدون الخوف من أنهم يُجردون من مكاسبهم . وتوضح الصحافة والمحادثات الخاصة أن “الإسرائيليين” برمتهم يوافقون على تحدي بيغن للأمريكيين، كما تشير إلى أنهم ما يزالون غير مستعدين لتلقي التعليمات . كما يرون الأمر ردّاً على زيارة سوندرز، التي يقول زملاؤنا الأمريكيون إنها كانت كارثة بمعنى الكلمة، والمخطئ فيها بالدرجة الأولى هو الولايات المتحدة . نرجو أن لا تستشهدوا بأقوالهم . 

6- بالقدر ذاته، ثمة، ولا ريب، عنصر قوي في كل ذلك، من الاعتقاد العام، في أوساط الساسة وأوساط الجماهير، بأنْ ستكون هنالك معاهدة سلام مع مصر، ولذلك فإن “إسرائيل”، والأفراد في “إسرائيل”، يستطيعون الاستمرار في تحمل ترف المعارضة والانتقاد .

7- إذا قررتم أن تبدوا احتجاجكم ل”الإسرائيليين” بصورة ثنائية، أي ليس مع الآخرين، فلا شك عندئذ بأنكم سترغبون في تكليفي بنقل رسالة من رئيس الوزراء إلى بيغن . ولكن بيغن الآن يتمتع بشعبية كبيرة ولا يشعر بأي ندم، ونقل رسالة اليه سوف يمنحه الفرصة، التي سينتهزها بالتأكيد، ليُلقي على رئيس الوزراء محاضرة من خلالي، عن حق الشعب اليهودي التام وغير القابل للإنكار، في الاستيطان في أي جزء من أرض “إسرائيل”- بما فيها يهودا، والسامرة، وغزة . وقد استخدم هذه الكلمات في خطاب علني مساء أمس . كما ادعى أنه كان قد قال لكارتر بوضوح في كامب ديفيد، إن “إسرائيل” تنوي تضخيم المستوطنات الموجودة في الضفة الغربية حتى أثناء المرحلة القادمة على الفور . وبالنسبة إلى القدس الشرقية، التي تجنب الأمريكيون طرح قضيتها حتى الآن، فإن لفت نظره إلى النتائج السياسية والميكانيكية لمثل هذا العمل، سيعزز على الأرجح، تصميمه، في ظل مزاجه الحالي . وباختصار، من الممكن أن يجلب تأنيبه على أي من الموضوعين، ردّاً غير متساهل، بحيث ننتهي إلى وضع أسوأ مما لو كبحنا نيراننا إلى أن تهدأ الضجة الحالية، التي ستهدأ عندما يغادر بيغن إلى كندا، وكما هو مفترض، إلى الولايات المتحدة الأسبوع القادم . وقد استجاب رئيس الوزراء البريطاني لرؤية سفيره فى تل ابيب الذي يرى عدم إثارة موضوع الاستيطان مع مناحيم بيجن . كما تتضمن الرسالة رفضاً لطلب بريجنسكي، قيام بريطانيا بالضغط على “إسرائيل” . 

10 داوننج ستريت

من السكرتير الخاص لرئيس الوزراء - 27 اكتوبر/ تشرين الأول 1978

* مصر/ “إسرائيل”

اطّلع رئيس الورزاء على برقيتيْ واشنطن ،4259 ،4276 وبرقية تل أبيب رقم ،474 والبيان الذي خوّلت وزارةُ الخارجية والكمنولث دائرةَ الأخبار إصداره ظُهر هذا اليوم، عن إعلان “إسرائيل” توسيع المستوطنات في الضفة الغربية، وأخيراً، مسودة الرسالة التي أوصى الدكتور اوين بأن يقوم رئيس الوزراء بإرسالها إلى بيغن استجابة لطلب الدكتور بريجنسكي من بيتر جاي أمس . وقد نظر رئيس الوزراء في هذه الأوراق بالاقتران مع رسالة كان قد تلقاها من بيغن الليلة الماضية، ردّاً على الرسالة الشفوية التي كان قد بعثها إلى رئيس الوزراء “الإسرائيلي” في 23 اكتوبر/ تشرين الأول؛ مرفق طيه نسخة من النص .

وبعد أن درس رئيس الوزراء هذه الأوراق، توصّل إلى أنه بإرسال رسالة إلى بيغن بناء على الأسس المقترحة في هذا الوقت، فسوف يستخدم رأس المال السياسي مع رئيس الوزراء “الإسرائيلي”، الذي قد تكون ثمة حاجة اليه في مرحلة لاحقة، من دون أي احتمال حقيقي لجعل بيغن يغيّر موقفه . وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، فإن رئيس الوزراء يعتبر أن البيان الذي أصدرته دائرة الأخبار، يسجّل بصورة ملائمة رأي الحكومة البريطانية بالتصريحات “الإسرائيلية” الأخيرة، وأن هذا الرأي سوف يسجل من قِبل “الإسرائيليين” . وبناءً على ذلك، فإن رئيس الوزراء، لا يرغب في إرسال رسالة شخصية إلى بيغن في هذه المرحلة . 

سوف أعيد اليكم الأوراق هذا الصباح متضمنة الخلفية لتوصية الدكتور اوين .
- اصدر سايروس فانس وزير الخارجية الأمريكي بيان عن الاستيطان  ذكر بالبرقية المرسلة من واشنطن إلى الخارجية برقية رقم 4276 في 26 أكتوبر/ تشرين الأول 1978 . وكان البيان كالتالى

“إننا نعتبر القرار الذي ذُكِر أن مجلس الوزراء “الإسرائيلي” قد اتخذه من أجل “تضخيم” بعض المستوطنات في الضفة الغربية مسألة بالغة الخطورة وإننا لنشعر بالانزعاج العميق إزاءه . وقد اتصلنا من فورنا برئيس الوزراء بيغن، وسوف نمتنع عن الإدلاء بأي تعليق آخر إلى أن نتلقى ردّه” . 
- ردت وزارة الخارجية البريطانية على السفارة في تل أبيببالتى : 

من وزارة الخارجية والكومنولث 

إلى تل أبيب برقية رقم 300 في 

26 اكتوبر/ تشرين الأول 1978 .

1- توحي رواية بريجنسكي بأن ملاحظات بيجن عن نقل مكتبه إلى القدس الشرقية وزيادة أعداد المستوطنين في الضفة الغربية تمثّل قرارات ثابتة لا مجرد خيارات كما توحي به برقياتك التي تزودنا بها . 

2- نشعر بالامتنان للتعليقات العاجلة التي أبداها 270830 زد . 
الوثيقة رقم ( 3 ) .

- من تل أبيب إلى وزارة الخارجية برقية رقم 125 - 28مارس/ آذار 1979

سياسة “إسرائيل” الاستيطانية

1- من المتوقع أن تشهد الأسابيع القليلة القادمة جهوداً “إسرائيلية” مكثفة لإقامة مستوطنات جديدة و”تضخيم” المستوطنات الموجودة في الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة . 

2- وافق مجلس الوزراء “الإسرائيلي” فعلاً على الإنفاق على مستوطنات جديدة في المناطق المحتلة بنحو 85 .1 مليون ليرة “إسرائيلية”- وهو رقم زيد مرتين منذ فبراير/ شباط- خلال السنة المالية 1979/،80 وقد ذكرت مصادر موثوقة أن بيغن قد أعطى توكيدات بعيدة الأثر بشأن سياسة الاستيطان في المناطق المحتلة لأعضاء الحزب الديني الوطني الأربعة في وزارته الذين صوتوا لصالح المعاهدة المصرية/ “الإسرائيلية” في 22 مارس/ آذار . ويقال إن هذه الضمانات تشتمل على التزام بزيادة عدد المستوطنات زيادة جوهرية، ووعْد بأن المستوطنات الموجودة لن تكون خاضعة لسيطرة أي سلطة تقام لإدارة “الحكم الذاتي التام”، وأنه لن يتخذ أي قرار بشأن الحكم الذاتي الذي لم يكن مقبولاً من قبل الحزب الوطني الديني . وأخيراً، وكما ذكر القنصل العام لصاحبة الجلالة في القدس بصورة منفصلة، فإن قرار المحكمة العليا “الإسرائيلية” في 15 مارس/ آذار برفض دعوى أقامتها ضد الحكم العسكري مجموعة من القرويين العرب يعيشون بالقرب من مستوطنة بيت عال (شمال القدس ببضعة أميال)، سوف يقلل بدرجة كبيرة من قدرة سكان الضفة الغربية العرب في المستقبل على الاعتراض على إقامة مستوطنات جديدة في المناطق . وقد استشهد بيغن بالقرار بالفعل في الكنيست لتبرير سياسته الاستيطانية . 

3- على الأرض، بدأت الحكومة العمل على بناء سبع مستوطنات جديدة، خمس في الضفة الغربية، وواحدة في كل من غزة والجولان، منذ انتهاء “التجميد” في 17 ديسمبر/ كانون الأول الماضي . وثمة سبع مستوطنات أخرى في مرحلة التخطيط الآن وتتطلب موافقة مجلس الوزراء الرسمية . وذُكر أن بيغن- بصورة موثوقة على نحو مؤكد تقريباً- قد اتفق مع شارون ومع المسؤولين في الوكالة اليهودية على أن أربعاً من هذه المستوطنات الجديدة سوف تقام في السامرة وعلى مشارف القدس “فور” توقيع معاهدة السلام وأن تلك مجموعة جديدة أخرى من ست مستوطنات سوف يُشرَع ببنائها في الضفة الغربية هذا العام . 

4- في هذه الأثناء، صرّح شارون علناً عن نيته خلق أكبر عدد ممكن من “الحقائق” خلال الأسابيع المتبقية قبل بدء المفاوضات على الحكم الذاتي . وقد قال لأعضاء في السفارة الأمريكية إنه ينوي خلق ثلاثين مستوطنة جديدة في وادي الأردن وعشرين في تلال يهودا والسامرة، وتوسيع المستوطنات الموجودة في كلتا المنطقتين في السنة القادمة . 

5- ليس من المتوقع أن يحصل شارون على كل ما يريده . ومع ذلك، يبدو من غير المتوقع أن يتمكن المعارضون في مجلس الوزراء للسرعة الكبيرة في وتيرة الاستيطان في المناطق المحتلة- الذين ربما كان من بينهم السادة ديان، ووايزمان، ويادين وبات- من منع بيغن من المضي قدُماً على الفور في خلق المستوطنات الأربع الجديدة التي ورد ذكرها في الفقرة الثالثة أعلاه . والحجة التي كان يفيد منها “المعتدلون” قبل توقيع المعاهدة- وهي أن إقامة مستوطنات جديدة قد تمنع الاتفاق مع مصر- لم تعُد سارية . وعلاوة على ذلك، لا وايزمان، ولا ديان، سيرغبان في دفع معارضتهما إلى نقطة تهدد وحدة مجلس الوزراء بصورة خطيرة بعد نجاح الحكومة مباشرة، في تحقيق معاهدة سلام . 

قد تكون المعارضة المنظمة لخلق حقائق جديدة في الضفة الغربية قد ضعفت، حيث إنها بشأن قضية الحكم الذاتي قد تشارك الحكومة وجهة نظرها وهي أنه لا ينبغي التخلي إلاّ عن أقل قدر ممكن . 

6- إن آثار كل ذلك على مفاوضات الحكم الذاتي، هي بطبيعة الحال، محبطة . ولكن اذا كان مناخ الاستيطان المباشر لا يبشّر بخير، فإن الاحتمالات على المدى المتوسط ليست بهذه القتامة . 

وسوف يتطلب التوسع بالحجم الذي اقترحه شارون موارد، مالية وبشرية، وهي ببساطة غير متوفرة . وبعيداً عن أعداد أنصار غوش ايمونيم القلائل، فإن عدداً قليلاً من المستوطنين المدنيين قد أبدوا رغبة كبيرة في الاستيطان في الضفة الغربية . والاضطرابات الأخيرة هناك ستكون قد أودت بحماسهم . وأخيراً، فإن أفكار بيغن التي تعكس التزاماً مستمراً بمفهوم أرض “إسرائيل”، على الرغم من المصادقة عليها من قبل بعض وزرائه- وحتى المضي إلى أبعد منها من قبل شارون والحزب الديني الوطني- فإنها تجد القليل من الصدى في البلاد بوجه عام . وفي حين أن المعارضة لسياساته الاستيطانية مقصورة على الجناح اليساري في الائتلاف وعلى جماعات راديكالية صغيرة مثل شيلي، فليس ثمة إجماع على تفضيلها . وليس من غير المفهوم أنه إذا قرر بيغن أن يجرب ممارسة سياساته بإفراط وصار يُنظَر إلى هذه السياسات هنا على أن من المحتمل أن تدمر كل شيء تم تحقيقه حتى الآن مع مصر، فسوف تغدو المعارضة لها أشدّ وأكثر فاعلية . وإذا استخدِم الضغط الأمريكي والأوروبي الغربي، على نطاق عالمي وعلى فترة طويلة، فقد يساعد في تخفيف غلواء بيغن الحالي . ولكن المهمة لن تكون سهلة . 
- من القاهرة إلى وزارة الخارجية برقية رقم 273 في 30 مارس/ آذار 79

بخصوص برقية تل أبيب رقم 125: سياسة الاستيطان “الإسرائيلية”

1- إن تقرير سفارتنا في تل أبيب حول تدخلات “إسرائيل” الجارية بشأن المستوطنات يشكل قراءة قاتمة . لا شكّ في أن المصريين، مثلما أهالي الضفة الغربية أنفسهم، سوف يعتبرون سياسة الاستيطان “الإسرائيلية” في الضفة الغربية أفضل دليل على نوايا “إسرائيل” في المفاوضات القادمة . وإذا تصرّف “الإسرائيليون” كما تتنبأ سفارتنا في تل أبيب، فسوف يجعلون هذه المفاوضات أشد صعوبة، إن لم تكن مستحيلة . كما ستجد مصر أن من الصعب جدّا عليها، وربما من المستحيل، أن تقنع بقية العالم العربي بدفاعها عن المعاهدة والسلام . 

2- سوف ينساق كثيرون جدّاً من المصريين نحو التساؤل عن الحكمة من المعاهدة ومبادرة الرئيس السادات السلمية ككل . فالناس هنا متشككون أصلاً في نوايا “إسرائيل”، كما أن مساندتهم لسياسات السادات يمكن أن تتآكل بصورة جوهرية إذا بدا أن “إسرائيل” عازمة على ازدراء الجزء الخاص بالحكم الذاتي من المعاهدة . 

3- على الرغم من إدراكي للصعوبات التي يواجهها الوزراء في هذا الوقت، فإني آمل مع ذلك في إمكان إبداء قلقنا للسلطات “الإسرائيلية” بصورة عاجلة وعلى مستوى عالٍ . كما آمل في أن نستطيع حثّ الحكومة الأمريكية على الإسهام بقوة في هذا السبيل . فلا يمكن بالتأكيد وجود نقطة أوضح من هذه لإبداء المعارضة “للإسرائيليين” حولها، وكلما كان ذلك أسرع، كلما كان أفضل . 

- من تل أبيب إلى وزارة الخارجية برقية رقم 151 في 11 ابريل/ نيسان

بخصوص برقيتنا رقم 125: سياسة الاسيتطان “الإسرائيلية”

1- ذكرت التقارير الصحافية “الإسرائيلية” هذا الصباح (11 ابريل/ نيسان) أنه في “مشاورات وزارية” (وهو تعبير ملطّف يُستخدَم في العادة لوصف اجتماعات لجنة الدفاع الوزارية) أمس، تمت الموافقة على اقتراح تقدّم به نائب وزير الدفاع، مردخاي زيبوري، لإقامة مستوطنتين جديدتين في الضفة الغربية، في حوارة (على بعد نحو 6 كيلومترات جنوب غرب نابلس)، لتشغلها المستوطنة الحالية في شيلو؛ وفي روجيب (على بعد نحو 3 كليومترات جنوب شرق نابلس) لتشغلها نواة مستوطنة ايلون موريه (غارين شخيم) . وكانت المجموعة الأخيرة قد مُنِحتْ موافقة الحكومة على تشكيل نواة مستوطنة جديدة في وقت سابق في أعقاب مظاهرات غوش ايمونيم في حوارة في نهاية سنة ،1978 وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، ذُكِر أن لجنة الاستيطان المشتركة قد وافقت أمس على تحويل أربع مستوطنات عسكرية (ناحال) إلى مستوطنات مدنية- ثلاث في الضفة الغربية، (كوهاف هَشحار، وريمونيم، وناحال معاليه) وواحدة في قطاع غزة (قطيف) . 

2- جعل بدء أعياد الفصح من المستحيل الحصول على توكيد لهذه التقارير، ولكن يبدو أنها صحيحة . وسوف نعلّق على نتائج وانعكاسات هذه القرارات في وقت مبكر من الأسبوع القادم عندما نكون قد تمكّنّا من الحصول على آراء المسؤولين وغيرهم من المعنيين بالاستيطان في المناطق المحتلة . وسوف نعرف عندئذٍ ما أسفرت عنه مظاهرة ضخمة خططت لها جماعة غوش ايمونيم في نهاية هذا الأسبوع، وقالت إنها سوف “ترسي خلالها أحجار الأساس لعشر مستوطنات جديدة في يهودا والسامرة” .

- من تل أبيب إلى وزارة الخارجية، برقية رقم 159 في 18 ابريل/ نيسان 1979

 سياسة “إسرائيل” الاستيطانية

1- لا تزال عطلة عيد الفصح تجعل من الصعب الحصول على تعليق مخوّل على قرار لجنة الدفاع الوزارية إنشاء مستوطنتين مدنيتين جديدتين في الضفة الغربية وتحويل أربع من المستوطنات العسكرية (ناحال)، إلى مستوطنات مدنية . 

2- ولكن يبدو أن القرار لا يزال غير نهائي حتى الآن . ففي 13 ابريل/ نيسان، التقى مسؤولو السفارة الأمريكية مع زيبوري، نائب وزير الدفاع، الذي كان مسؤولاً عن المقترحات التي ذُكِر أنها قد ووفق عليها من قبل لجنة الدفاع . وقال لهم إن اللجنة التي تعي حساسية المسألة، قررت بهذه المناسبة إحالة المسألة إلى مجلس الوزراء الكامل . ولم يحدد موعد بعدُ لدراسة مجلس الوزراء . ولكنها قد تكون يوم الأحد القادم، 22 ابريل/ نيسان . 

3- ثمة بعض الشك كذلك بشأن الموقع المحدد للمستوطنات الجديدة المقترحة . وحسب ما ذكرت السفارة الأمريكية، قال زيبوري إن نواة مستوطنة شيلو سوف تُنقَل لا إلى روجيب كما ذكرت التقارير الصحافية، بل سوف تُحرّك “الى التلة المجاورة”، وأن نواة مستوطنة ايلون موريه سوف تستقر في حوارة . 

4- مرت مظاهرة غوش ايمونيم المخطط لها في 16 ابريل/ نيسان بهدوء نسبياً . ولعل ذلك يعكس تحذيرات الحكومة العلنية والسرية في وقت سابق التي تفيد بأن أي أعداد من غوش ايمونيم تحاول إقامة مستوطنات جديدة، أو وضْع أحجار أساس، فسوف يتم التعامل معها على الفور وبشدة . وفي هذه الأثناء تجمّع نحو 500 من أنصار غوش ايمونيم عند نيف تسوف (النبي صالح، على بعد اثني عشر كيلومتراً تقريباً إلى الشمال الغربي من رام الله) في 16 ابريل/ نيسان، وأعلنوا رسمياً تشكيل عشر مجموعات استيطان جديدة لمواقع في الضفة الغربية . (وفق سجلاتنا، تمت الموافقة على خمس من هذه المجموعات على الأقل حتى الآن من قبل الحكومة) . وبعد كلمة ألقاها أحد زعماء غوش ايمونيم، يبدو أن المظاهرة انفضّت بسلام . 

5- جاء خط الحكم العسكري الثابت بعد مقابلة صحافية مع بيغن الأسبوع الماضي قال فيها “إن هيئة واحدة، وواحدة فقط، تقرر بشأن المستوطنات وتوقيت بنائها- هي الحكومة” . ولكن من غير المتوقع أن تكون جماعة غوش ايمونيم مهمومة كثيراً من تصريح بيغن . فهي تأمل من دون شك في أن الحكومة سوف توافق عاجلاً أو آجلاً على المستوطنتين الجديدتين المقترحتين جنوب نابلس، وتعتقد بأن بيغن شديد الالتزام الآن لزملائه من الحزب الديني الوطني (برقية تل ابيب رقم 125 في 28 مارس/ آذار) بضمان استمرار زخم الاستيطان في المناطق المحتلة . 

6- ولكن من المتوقع أن تستمر الجماعة في الضغط من أجل قضيتها بالشدة التي تستطيعها ضمن القيود التي تطبقها السلطات العسكرية . ومن شبه المؤكد أن تحافظ الحكومة على خط ثابت ضد محاولات الاستيطان غير الشرعي . وبينما يظل بعض الوزراء ومن أبرزهم البروفيسور يادين معارضين للإمعان في سرعة توسيع المستوطنات في الضفة الغرية، وبينما يعارض بعض آخر، مثل ديان، خلقها في المناطق المأهولة مثل تلك القريبة من نابلس، فإن الفرص لا تبدو كبيرة حقاً لأن يمضي المعارضون بعيداً في معارضتهم داخل مجلس الوزراء . وفي أقل الأحوال، يبدو متوقعاً أن المستوطنتين الجديدتين المقترحتين، والمستوطنات العسكرية الأربع التي ستتحول إلى مستوطنات مدنية، سوف تحظى بالموافقة عندما يناقش مجلس الوزراء القضية بصورة نهائية . كما يُحتمل اتخاذ قرارات أخرى لإقامة “حقائق” جديدة في المناطق المحتلة منذ ذلك الوقت فصاعداً .

7- مع ذلك، فإن الآفاق على المدى المتوسط- الفقرة 6 من برقية تل ابيب رقم 125- أقل بعثاً على الإحباط: فحتى حماس بيغن لاستيطان جديد، يُتوقّع ان يميل إلى الاعتدال بحكم لهفته المساوية- بل التي ربما تكون أكبر- إلى الحفاظ على أفضل العلاقات مع المصريين والولايات المتحدة، بحيث يتم تطبيق الأجزاء من معاهدة السلام المتعلقة بالانسحاب من سيناء، وتطبيع العلاقات مع مصر، وفق ما هو متفق عليه . وتظل العقبات الموضوعية، العملية التي تعترض سبيل الاستيطان الواسع النطاق جسيمة . وبالفعل، عندما خاطب ديان المستوطنين في وادي الأردن في 16 ابريل/ نيسان، كان مصدر قلقهم الأساسي، كما قال لي ديان، هو أنه لن يأتي مستوطنون جدد للانضمام اليهم، لأنهم يخشون أن يلقوا المصير الذي لقيه مستوطنو ياميت (كما تنبأنا في مكان آخر) .

8- تورط ديان في مأزق سياسي بسبب قوله لجمهوره إن الحكومة “الإسرائيلية” قد تُضطرّ ذات يوم إلى الاختيار بين السلام مع سوريا، وبين الاحتفاظ بالمستوطنات في مرتفعات الجولان: وأنها لن تتمكن من الحصول على الاثنين معاً . وقد أجبره ضغط حزب الليكود إلى الإعلان، بعد أربع وعشرين ساعة، أنه شخصياً، يفضّل الاحتفاظ بالمستوطنات على تحقيق السلام . وقد قال لي إنه قال ما قال عمداً لكي يجعل مواطنيه يواجهون الحقائق، مثلما فعل عندما قال لهم قبل وقت طويل، إنهم لا يستطيعون الاحتفاظ بشرم الشيخ والسلام مع مصر . وقد أوضح لي أنه، بصرف النظر عمّا اضطرّ إلى قوله علناً، يفضّل التخلي عن مستوطنات الجولان من أجل السلام مع سوريا . ولكنه قال لي ذلك لفرط ثقته بي، ويجب ألا يُنشَر على الملأ . 
[
IMG]http://images.bokra.net/new/38729.jpg[/IMG]
*

----------


## قلب مصر

:f: مع خالص الشكر والتقدير :f:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*اشكر السيدة قلب مصر على تشريفها للموضوع*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الله عليك يا بطل
يا أبو قلب ذهب
الوسام الحقيقى الذى تحمله هو وسام البطولة 
وسام التضحية والفداء
بالفعل لا بالقول
هنيئا لك يا والدى الحبيب ببطولاتك
وهنيئا لنا بك
وأتشرف بأن أهنئك للمرة الثانية بحصول موضوعك على وسام حورس الذهبى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> الله عليك يا بطل
> يا أبو قلب ذهب
> الوسام الحقيقى الذى تحمله هو وسام البطولة 
> وسام التضحية والفداء
> بالفعل لا بالقول
> هنيئا لك يا والدى الحبيب ببطولاتك
> وهنيئا لنا بك
> وأتشرف بأن أهنئك للمرة الثانية بحصول موضوعك على وسام حورس الذهبى


* 
بارك الله فيك يا باش مهعندس
أشكرك على التهنئة ودمت بخير*

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



الف مبروك أ/سيد فوزك بحورس 2010 الذهبي

ويا رب من نجاح لنجاح أكبر

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## اليمامة

ألف مبروك يا أستاذ سيد
الموضوع رائع حقاً
مع أطيب تمنياتى لك بالمزيد من التألق والنجاح
 :f2:

----------


## a_leader

*روعة استاذى

الف الف مبروك

*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*الف مبروك لحضرتك يأستاذ سيد على الوسام الذهبى

وهنيئا لينا بمواضيعك القيمه الدثمه*

----------


## د. أمل

ألف مبروك أستاذى الفاضل
موضوع أكثر من رائع يستحق أكثر من الذهبية بكثير ..

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



  أستاذ سيد الحبيب الغالى  

تسلم الأيادى الطيبة وتستاهل كل خير لجهدك وعطائك المتميز دائما

مبارك عليك الفوز بحورس هذا العام 

ومن نجاح لنجاح يصاحبه التميز والتفوق دائما 

وربنا يبارك لنا فيك 

 





دمتم بخير وسعادة *

----------


## سمر محمد عادل

الف مبروك يا استاذ سيد
حضرتك تستحق كل خير
بالتوفيق انشأ الله

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الأعزاء الفاضل  
المهندس/ احمد ناصر 
الدكتور/ داو داو 
المهندسة / بوكى بوكى 
شاعرنا الكبير الأستاذ / وجدى محمود 
الأستاذ / ليدر 
الأستاذة /سمر محمد على 
الأستاذة اليمامة  
أخى وصديقى الأستاذ / أشرف المجاهد 
بارك الله فيكم 
مروركم وتشريفك اسعدنى
دمتم بخير*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*

ألف مبرووووك والدى العزيز

*

----------


## nefer

14141.imgcache.gif

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *
> 
> ألف مبرووووك والدى العزيز
> 
> *


با*رك الله فيك يا ابنتى ومبروك لك على جوائزك دمت بخير
اشكرك ودمت بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> 14141.imgcache.gif


*أشكرك يا اخى الكريم على لفتتك الجميلة
دمت بخير*

----------


## فراشة

*ما شاء الله

ألف الف مبروك أستاذ سيد

ويارب دايما في تألرق وإبداع

أطيب أمنياتي وأرق تحياتي لك دائما*

----------


## loly_h

*

الف مبروك ... أ/ سيد

ودام لنا إبداعك ...*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*العزيزات فراشة / لولى
اشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## سوما

> *خطاب السادات في الكنيست الإسرائيلي
> 9 من ذي الحجة 1397هـ 20 نوفمبر 1977م
> 
> السيد الرئيس
> 
> أيها السيدات والسادة
> 
> اسمحوا لي أولا أن أتوجه إلى السيد رئيس الكنيست بالشكر الخاص، لإتاحته هذه الفرصة، لكي أتحدث إليكم. وحين أبدأ حديثي أقول:
> 
> ...


الكلام لما قرأيته بالكامل ,,, بمجرد ما نزلت المشاركة دى خلانى اتمنى اسمعها بصوته القوي الثابت المصري ,,
وبالفعل سمعتهااااااااااا ساعتها , بجد أحساس تانى جالى, وكنت عايزة أنزله ساعتها وسامحنى أنى نسيت .. :xmas 2: 



 :f2:  رحمك الله يا بطل...حقيقي مجهود حضرتك متميز للغاية فى الموضوع أ. سيد ,,
وأقل شئ بجد فوز الموضوع ببوسام التميز ,, مبروووووووووووك  :f2: 
دمت بتميز ومحبة وخير أستاذى الفاضل .. :M (32):

----------


## الشحرورة

*أستاذنا الكبير سيد جعيتم

مبروك لحورس وجود حضرتك 
ومبروك لنا جميعا وجودك بيننا

*

----------


## غريب الدار

الف مبروك الأستاذ العزيز سيد
و اعتذر على تأخري في التهنئة لعدم دخولي النت إلا إلماما في الفترة السابقة
أتمنى لك و لجميع الأساتذة الأفاضل مزيد من النجاح و التوفيق

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*ولو أن الشكر متأخر إلا أنى أشكر أخى غريب الدار على تهنئته
أعتقد أننا فى منعطف جديد الأن من الصراع العربى الإسرائيلى
أشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

للرفع

----------


## غريب الدار

إن شاء الله بالتوفيق

----------


## سيد جعيتم

كل عام وحضراتنكم بخير
للرفع بمناسبة العاشر من رمضان

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*نبذة عن الوحدة 777 قوات خاصة مصرية*

**
*بعد أن أنهى الرّئيس المصري** محمد**أنور  السادات وجود المستشارين الروس على أرض مصر عام  1972 ، رصدت المخابرات   المصرية تهديدات من منظمات ، كان أبرز تلك التهديدات ما صدر عن**الجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين .*
*وعلى أثر هذه التهديدات تم تشكيل  الوحدة 777 ( قوة**المهمات**Task Force* *لتكون أول وحدة لمكافحة الإرهاب فى الجو والبحر والبر ( يشمل ذلك أداء المهمات داخل مصر**وفي الأرض المصرية ذات السيادة في الخارج ... سفارات مصرية ، قنصليات ، وما**شابه ).*


* دربت هذه القوة بدايةً على يد**القوة البريطانية الخاصة** SAS* *، وكذلك القوات الأمريكية الخاصّة** Special Forces * *.*
*تتميز فرقة 777 بالأتي :*
*-       * *تتمتع  بلياقة بدنية**عالية جداً (مميزة ) .*
*-       * *القدرة القتالية العالية فى  فى البيئات الحضرية والريفية** urban and rural* *، والمناطق الجبلية الصخرية .*
*-       * * التعامل مع كافة أشكال القتال التكتيكية*
*وقد** أوكل للوحدة فى مناسبات عدة ، مهمة توفير الحماية للرئيس المصري فى**زياراته الخارجية** .*
*تمتلك الوحدة 777ذات الأسلحة التي تستخدمها القوات الخاصة الأمريكية** same weapons US teams use .* *ومروحيات للتنقل السريع ، من طراز** Mi-8* *و** Westland* *.*


[TR]
[TD="class: td1, width: 20"][/TD]
[TD="class: td2"]This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 960x576.[/TD]
[/TR]


*أشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*وحدة السيل قوات خاصة**
**تعد قوات السيل هى اكبر واقوي وحدات القوات الخاصة المصرية * *
**ومهمتها الأساسية  تكون داخل أراضى الدول المعادية فهي مدربة* *
**على كيفية الاقتحام عن طريق البر والبحر والجو** كما تتميز بمقدرة عالية للقتال فى الغابات والأدغال والأحراش .**
**



**وقد قامت قوة السيل المصرية بتنفيذ عملية بحر الغزال المسماة بـ ( صراع الأشباح ) التى  تمت على أرض السودان الشقيق فى بداية الصراع بين الجيش السوداني ومتمردي  الجنوب المدعومين من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، وكانت مصر بقيادة أنور  السادات ترفض تقسيم السودان حيث تعتبر السودان عمق إستراتيجي و امتداد  للأمن القومي المصري .*
*وردت أنباء من جنوب السودان تفيد بتواجد قوات خاصة  أمريكية ( دلتا فورس )  وإسرائيلية (سيرت متكال )  فى جنوب السودان لحماية  المتمردين وتدريبهم على قتال الجيش السوداني ( أيام جعفر نيميرى ) بل  والمساهمة الفعلية فى  تنفيذ**عمليات نوعية ضد جش السودان* 
*كان قرار القيادة المصرية* *بإرسال كتيبة اقتحام مصرية من فرق الاقتحام للقوات الخاصة المصرية**( وحدة السيل ) لدعم القوات السودانية فى مسرح**العمليات حيث تم أبرارها فى منطقة ايبى التى تبعد  بمائة وثلاثون كيلومترا جنوب**شرق ولاية بحر الغزال على الضفة الجنوبية**لنهر الجور شمال مدينة واو ومنذ بداية الإنزال بداء فريق الإعداد فى تجهيز**مسرح العمليات لاستكمال إبرار باقي الكتائب وبعد 20 دقيقة فقط تمت عملية**الانتشار للقوات وتأمين المنطقة بالكامل وبعد تأمين مسرح العمليات تم إنزال لواء مظلات مصرى لتنفيذ لعملية صيد الأشباح .*
*تم التنسيق مع القوات السودانية  فى الاشتباك ضد المتمردين الجنوبيون وكان واضحا جدا وجودا لعناصر**الأمريكية والإسرائيلية  ضمن صفوفهم وظهر ذلك من دقة و سرعة رد الفعل ودقة التصويب على القوات السودانية و المصرية**.*
*بدأت القوة المصرية فى فرض أسلوبها القتالي**بحرفية عالية تضاهى أمهر الفرق المتخصصة  فى**القتال في الأدغال والأحراش ونتيجة لهذا تم إصابة المتمردين ومعاونيهم من القوات الأمريكية والإسرائيلية* *بالشلل ( الشلل ألعملياتي ) حتى أنهم فقدوا القدرة على الانسحاب .*
*قدرة  نتائج لمرحلة الأولى للقتال بخسائر لقوات المعادية المعاونة للمتمردين  بأكثر من** 340* *عنصر من إجمالي 900 عنصر بخلاف أكثر من 2000 مقاتل من الحركة**الشعبية لجنوب السودان**وبداء عمليات التراجع لها عن المنطقة الاقتصادية البترولية فى ايبى*
*استمر القتال داخل المدينة ثلاثة أيام حتى تم تطهريها وتمشيطها وإعطاء تمام تطهير المدينة فى اليوم الثامن عمليات**.*
*أشكركم ودمتم بخير*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

العدوان الإسرائيلى الأخير على غزة سلسلة من الصراع الذى لم ينتهى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*للتذكرة بأن الصراع ما زال قائماً**معركة شدوان**أهم العمليات التي قامت بها قوات الصاعقة ضد الإسرائيليين هي* *معركة شدوان* *وكانت في شهر يناير 1970. وشدوان عبارة عن* *جزيرة* *صخرية منعزلة مساحتها تقريبا 70 كيلو متر وتقع بالقرب من مدخل* *خليج السويس وخليج العقبة بالبحر الأحمر**، وعليها* *فنار* *لإرشاد السفن وتبعد عن* *الغردقة 35* *كيلو متر وعن* *السويس 325* *كيلو متر، وتؤمنها سرية من الصاعقة المصرية،* *ورادار* *بحري**.*
*قامت القوات الإسرائيلية بهجوم ضخم على الجزيرة ليلة الخميس 21/22 يناير شملت* *الإبرار الجوي والبحري والقصف الجوي* *الذي استمر لعدة ساعات على الجزيرة وضد بعض موانئ البحر الأحمر التي يحتمل* *أن تقدم المعونة لقواتنا وقد استمر القتال لمدة 6 ساعات كاملة بين* *كتيبة المظلات* *الإسرائيلية* *وسرية* *الصاعقة المصرية**.*
*وقد تمكن الإسرائيليون بواسطة قواتهم الجوية من إصابة أحد القوارب* *المصرية في الجزيرة واعترف الإسرائيليون بوقوع 150 من جنودهم بين قتلى* *وجرحى بينما يدعي المصريون بأن خسائر الإسرائيليين كانت أكبر من المعلن* *عنها**.*
*وقالت* *وكالات الأنباء* *وقتها أن من بين القتلى الإسرائيليين ضابطين هما الملازم إسحاق كوهين (24* *عام)، والملازم إسرائيل بارليف، وقالت وكالات الأنباء في حينها أن بقية* *أسماء القتلى لم تعرف**.*
*وفي الثامنة والربع من صباح* *23 يناير* *صدر* *بيان عسكري* *مصري أذيع فيه**: "**العدو* *بدأ في الساعة الخامسة صباحا هجوما جويا مركزا على جزيرة شدوان.. وقد تصدت* *وسائل دفاعنا الجوي لطائراته وأسقطت طائرة منها شوهد قائدها يهبط بالمظلة* *في البحر وما زال الاشتباك مستمرا حتى ساعة صدور هذا البيان**".*
*وقد استخدم الإسرائيليون قواتهم الجوية المكونة من طائرات* *الفانتوم وسكاي هوك* *الأمريكية الصنع للهجوم على بعض القوارب المصرية التي كانت تتصدى له في المنطقة وأصاب واحدا منها إلا أن وسائل* *الدفاع الجوي* *المصري أسقطت له طائرة أخرى، وقد أنزلت القوات المصرية بالقوات* *الإسرائيلية خسائر جسيمة في الأفراد لا تقل عن ثلاثين بين قتيل وجريح (طبقا* *للمصادر العسكرية المصرية) وتمكنت وسائل الدفاع الجوي المصرية من إسقاط* *طائرتين للإسرائيليين إحداهما من طراز* *ميراج* *والأخرى من طراز* *سكاي هوك.*
*وبعد قتال عنيف ومرير استمر 36 ساعة كاملة خاضته قوة مصرية صغيرة اضطرت القوات الإسرائيلية التي تقدر* *بكتيبة* *كاملة من المظليين للانسحاب من الأجزاء التي احتلتها في الجزيرة**.*
*وكان الإسرائيليون قد أعلنوا مساء ليلة القتال الأولى أن قواتهم** "**لا تجد مقاومة على الجزيرة**"* *إلا أنهم عادوا واعترفوا في الثالثة من بعد ظهر اليوم التالي أن القتال لا يزال مستمرا على الجزيرة**.*
*وفي اليوم التالي للقتال (الجمعة) اشتركت القوات الجوية في المعركة* *وقصفت المواقع التي تمكن الإسرائيليون من النزول عليها في شدوان وألقت* *فوقها 10 أطنان من المتفجرات في الوقت الذي قامت فيه القوات البحرية بتعزيز* *القوة المصرية على الجزيرة**.*
*وقال* *رئيس الأركان* *الإسرائيلي حاييم بارليف، أن الجنود المصريين يتصدون بقوة للقوات الإسرائيلية ويقاتلون بضراوة شبرا شبرا للاحتفاظ بالجزيرة بأي ثمن**.*
*وشهدت المعركة بطولات من العسير حصرها، وبلغ من عنف المقاومة المصرية أن* *القوات الإسرائيلية لم تتمكن طوال 36 ساعة من الاقتراب من القطاع الذي* *يتركز فيه* *الرادار البحري* *على الجزيرة*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*   عملية لسان التمساح للمجموعة  39 قتال
هي صفحة من صفحات المجد لن تطوى أبداً مهما تقدم بنا الزمان .
هى مجموعة سطرت صفحات من المجد والكرامة لأبطال قواتنا المسلحة.
اللهم ارحم شهدائهم وبارك في عمر من نتيه فخراً بهم لوجودهم بيننا ،يذكروننا بأن مصر تنجب أبطال .
ويفتخر رجال المجموعة 39 قتال بقائدهم البطل أسد الصاعقة الشهيد العميد / إبراهيم الرفاعى

في التاسع من شهر مارس ‏1969‏  كان المرحوم الفريق ( عبد المنعم رياض ) رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة  المصرية يتفقد أبنائه في الخط الأمامي لجبهة القتال ، وقد رصد استطلاع  العدو الصهيوني دخول الفريق عبد المنعم إلي نادي الشاطئ التابع لهيئة قناة  السويس بمدينة الإسماعيلية وكان في مواجهةالنادي بالضفة الشرقية لقناة السويس موقع للصهاينةيسمى (لسان التمساح ) ،‏ وكانهذا الموقع مشهور بتوجيه قذائفه الصاروخية وقذائف هاون إلى منازل مدينة الإسماعيلية‏مما  أوقع الكثير من الضحايا الضحايا من أهلنا المدنيين‏ ، وقد أطلق على احد  المدافع الموجودة بالموقع اسم ابو جاموس لقوة وكثافة نيرانه .
أطلق الصهاينة  قذائف الهاون والصواريخ  على نادي الشاطئ وأصيبالفريق عبد المنعم رياض واستشهد بين ضباطه وجنوده‏ .كان لا بد من الانتقام.وتم إسناد عملية الأخذ بالثأر للمجموعة 39 قتال . عملية لسان التمساح الأولى :اختار  قادة المجموعة مقر إرشاد هيئة القناة بالإسماعيلية  لمراقبة موقع لسان  التمساح وأخذوا يستطلعون الموقع على مدار 24 ساعة ويدرسون كلما يدور به  (  تسليحه – عدد أفراده – ثغراته – المنطقة المحيطة به – الأسلحة المعاونة..  الخ ) وكانت تختة الرمل منصوبة ليل نهار للتدارس عليها .كان الموقع مكون من أربع دشم‏‏ اثنتان في الأمام واثنتان في الخلف‏ بينها أرض فضاء( أرض طابور )‏ وخلف تلك الدشمكانت مخازن الذخيرة الخاصة بالموقع ومخازن التعيينات والوقود‏ ،‏ وكانت قوة العدو بالموقع تتألف من) : فصيلة مشاة - قوة لإدارة نيران موقع الصواريخ -عربة نصف جنزير ، ولورى -مخزن ذخيرة وصواريخ -نقطة ملاحظة ).

قام  سلاح المهندسين ببناء نموذج مطابق لموقع لسان التمساح بمنطقة صحراوية تشبه  الأرض الموجود بها موقع لسان التمساح ، ‏تدربت المجموعة لمدة شهر علي  اقتحام المواقع‏ حيث قسمهم قائدهم إبراهيم الرفاعى إلي أربعمجموعات ،كل مجموعة مكلفة باقتحام إحدىالدشم الأربع‏،‏ وكانت تحصيناتالموقع توفر له الحماية من القصف الجوى بالقنابل حتى زنة 9 أطنان ، كما كانيوجد موقعان آخران حصينان فوق ربوتين تبعدان عن هذا الموقع حوالي كيلو متريشكلان مع هذا الموقع مثلث رأسه لأسفل فى اتجاه البحيرة يكفلان له الحمايةأيضاً ، ولسعة البحيرة كمانع مائي ، ووجود الموقع على حافة البحيرة مباشرة، وقوة تحصيناته ، وشدة نيرانه مع الحماية التى يكفلها له الموقعانالخلفيان فلم يلجأ العدو لمزيد من وسائل الحماية ، ومن هنا جاء نجاح خطةالاقتراب والمبادأة وهما من أهم عوامل تحقيق المفاجأة والنجاح .
في التاسع عشر من شهر إبريل عام 1969وفى ليلة الأربعين لاستشهاد الفريق /عبد المنعم رياض تحركت المجموعة بقيادة / المقدم  إبراهيم الرفاعىومعه قادة المجموعات ومعهم ضابط استطلاع وأبطال المجموعة  من الصف والجنود، وعسكرالجميع في مبني الإرشاد بالإسماعيلية المواجهلموقع لسان التمساح. بعد تناول طعام الغذاء تمت عملية التلقين النهائي لأفراد المجموعة . تم تحديد أسلوب التحرك وخطة الاقتراب والحماية على أن تشكل المجموعات على هيئة رأس سهم وكانت كلمة سر الليل ( عصام )وكانت تشكيل المجموعات كالتالي :
- ( القيادة) المقدم إبراهيم الرفاعى ومعه 6 أفراد منالصاعقة البحرية . ومهمتها قيادة باقي المجموعات والسيطرة عليها ، وسترهاو احتياطي لها .
- المجموعة الثانية : النقيب أحمد رجائي ومعه 12 فرداً من الصاعقة البحرية ومهمتها مهاجمة الدشمة رقم 1 .
- المجموعة الثالثة : النقيب محى نوح ومعه 12 فرداً من الصاعقة ، ومهمتها مهاجمة الدشمة رقم 2 .
- المجموعة الرابعة : الملازم أول وئام سالم ومعه 11 فرداً من الصاعقة ومهمتها مهاجمة الدشمة رقم 3 .
- المجموعة الخامسة : الملازم محسن طه ومعه 11 فرداً من الصاعقة ومهمتهاتدمير الدشمة رقم 4 ، وبث ألغام مضادة للدبابات على المدقات المؤدية للموقع . 
- المجموعة السادسة : الرائد طبيب عالى نصر، ومعه نقيب بحري إسلامتوفيق ، والملازم أول بحري وسام حافظ ، و3 من أفراد الصاعقة البحريةومهمتها تأمين منطقة النزول ، وستر قوة الهجوم بمنع العدو من تطويقها منالخلف ، وتأمين زوارق العملية.
- مجموعة  على الضفة الغربية بقيادة العميد مصطفى كمال بمرافقة ضابطمخابرات يجيد اللغة العبرية ومعه جهاز تصنت لاسلكي للتصنت على الموقع .
عداد أفراد المجموعة يتراوح بين 60 و 65 فرداً وكان التسليح عبارة عن بدله الغطس ورشاشات وبنادق آلية و وأر بي جي وقنابليدوية وقنابل غاز .

مع أخر ضوء للنهار قامت المدفعية المصرية بقصف الضفة الشرقية للقناة لضمان دخول أفراد العدو للمخابئ ،وأثناء  القصف‏ بدأت المجموع العبور وقد رافقهم حتى حافة القناة من الضفة الغربية  الأب الروحي للمجموعة العميد مصطفى كمال الذي قام بالتنسيق مع العميد محمد  عبدالحليم أبو غزالة قائد المدفعية في الجيش الثاني وقتها ، وبدأ عبر الرفاعى وإبطال المجموعة إلى الضفةالشرقية في عدد ستة قوارب زودياك وبعد هبوطهم على الضفة الشرقية  اتجهوا مباشرة لموقع لسان التمساح .أتصل  الرفاعى العميد مصطفى كمال وطلب منه إيقاف القصف المدفعي  وبدئوا  الهجوم  على الموقع قبل أن يفيق العدو أو يخرج أفراده من مخابئهم التي احتموا بها  من القصف المدفعي المصري .

وبدأ الهجوم بإلقاء القنابل اليدوية والقنابل الحارقة منفتحات التهوية بالدشم وقطع أسلاك التليفونات‏ وقام الأفراد بحرق العرباتالموجودة بالموقع وإسقاط العلم الإسرائيلي وتدمير المدافع وتدمير الموقع بالكامل .
خرج أفراد العدو من الدشم هاربين كالفئران لتحصدهم طلقات أفراد المجموعات‏ وبذلك تمكنتالمجموعة من القضاء علي الموقع بالكامل وكانت محصلة العملية قتل ‏44‏ فرداهم كل قوة الموقع‏.
وبعد الاستيلاء علي الموقع بالكامل‏ تم نسفمخازن‏ الذخيرة ومخازن الوقود إضافة إلى نسف مدرعة ودبابتين وقتل طاقمهما‏.‏نتيجة لغم تم زرعه بجوارالموقع ، إضافة إلى الاستحواذ على أريال جهاز لاسلكي،وتم  إنزال العلم الإسرائيلي ورفع العلم المصري وانتهت هذه العملية الساعة  التاسعة مساءً وانتظرت المجموعة بالموقع ساعتين كاملتين قبل العودة .وفى التاسعة وخمس دقائق أصدر القائد أمره بالعودةإلى نقطة النزول ، وبعد خمس دقائق أدارت الزوارق مواتيرها لتعود فى اتجاهالضفة الغربية تحت ستر قصف المدفعية المصرية ، وخلال 15 دقيقة وصل الأبطالإلى الضفة الغربية ، وتم نقل الجرحى إلى المستشفيات العسكرية وهم النقيب محى نوح الذى أصابته شظايامخزن ذخيرة للعدو قام هو بتفجيره ، والمقاتل حسن البولاقى


عاد أفراد المجموعة سالمين بعد أن أذاقوا العدو مرارة الهزيمة ،وبعد هذه العملية أطلق  موشى ديان وزير الدفاع الإسرائيلي  على إبراهيم الرفاعى ورجاله أسم (أشباح  الليل لأنهم لا يتركون خلفهم أي أثر بعد تنفيذ عملياتهم. ( كما أطلق عليهم البعض أسم ( رأس النمر ) وقد كرمالزعيم جمال عبد الناصر أفراد المجموعة وزار من جرح منهم بالمستشفيات . 
وتعتبر عملية لسان التمساح المواجهة الحقيقية الأولى بين الجندي المصريوالجندي الإسرائيلي ‏ منذ حرب ‏1948،‏ وفيها تم القضاء علي خرافة أسطورة الجندي 

عملية لسان التمساح الثانية والخيانة:
تمت هذه العملية في 8/7/1969
قامت قوةمن العدو بالعبور للضفة الغربية للقناة وهاجمت موقع منعزل لحرس الحدود بالإسماعيليةوتم  حرق جثث الشهداء بالنابلم
لذا كان لا بد للثأر لشهدائنا بمهاجمة موقع التمساح للمرة الثانية .
وقد لعبت الخيانة دورها وكان  الخائن هو الرائد مهندس / فاروق الفقي  (  ليس من أفراد المجموعة 39 قتال )  وقد تم إعدامه فيما بعد وهو من كان يتعاون مع الجاسوسة هبة سليم التي تم  تمثيل قصتها فى فيلم الصعود للهاوية .
قبل العملية تم دراسة موقع  لسان التمساح جيداً والوقوف على التحصينات الجديدة التى أضيفت عليه من  أسلاك شائكة والغام و تحديد الثغرة الوحيدة التى يمكن النفاذ منها لداخل  الموقع وتحديد ساعة الصفر بداء العبور تحت القصف المدفعي وعند الوصول لمكان  الثغرة التى سيتم النفاذ منها لداخل الموقع ونتيجة فبلاغ العدو بموعد  الهجوم كان العدو قد قام بتلغيم الثغرة بالغم فسفورية  مضيئة انفجرت فى 
واستشهد فى هذه العملية تسعة  من أبطالنا كما أصيب عدد ثلاثة وعشرين بطلاً من قوة العبور المكونة من 64 فرد ، بعدها صدرالقرار بالانسحاب من الشهيد البطل ابراهيم الرفاعى من الموقع وتم تنفيذ الامر والانسحاب الى نقطهالقوارب وعادالبعض للضفة الغربية للقناةسباحة ومنهم البطل الرائد / سمير نوح.
وفى هذه العملية تم قتل عدد كبير من افراد العدو وتدمير 2 دبابة وعربه نصف جنزير فى الكمين المعد لهم على المدقات .
ملحوظة : سعدت بسماع هذه  البطولة من اللواء اركان حرب / محي نوح  بتاريخ 21/9/2014 أثناء توقيع عقد  الجزء الثاني من قصته تأليف الكاتبة / ميرفت فكرى ومن كتابات أبطال  المجموعة ومنهم الرائد / سمير نوح والبطل/ محمود الجلاد.
أشكركم ودمتم بخير  *

----------

